# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Prezantim i eseve te Emersonit (Self-Reliance)

## wittstar

Emersoni eshte padyshim nje nga figurat me te shquara te botes shpirterore amerikane.
  Mendova se eshte ne dobi te shqiptareve te kthejne syte nga vepra e ketij amerikani me ze te fuqishem,pasi prej tij mund te mesohet shume.Do te rekomandoja gjithashtu leximin e eseve te tjera te tij,sidomos te eseve  mbi karakterin,dashurine,dhe miqesine.

Texts : Essays: First Series : SELF-RELIANCE
A selection of Ralph Waldo Emerson's writings for searching and browsing
Self-Reliance

from Essays: First Series (1841)

Ralph Waldo Emerson

"Ne te quaesiveris extra."

"Man is his own star; and the soul that can
Render an honest and a perfect man,
Commands all light, all influence, all fate;
Nothing to him falls early or too late.
Our acts our angels are, or good or ill,
Our fatal shadows that walk by us still."
           Epilogue to Beaumont and Fletcher's Honest Man's Fortune

Cast the bantling on the rocks,
Suckle him with the she-wolf's teat;
Wintered with the hawk and fox,
Power and speed be hands and feet.

ESSAY II Self-Reliance

I read the other day some verses written by an eminent painter which were original and not conventional. The soul always hears an admonition in such lines, let the subject be what it may. The sentiment they instil is of more value than any thought they may contain. To believe your own thought, to believe that what is true for you in your private heart is true for all men,  that is genius. Speak your latent conviction, and it shall be the universal sense; for the inmost in due time becomes the outmost, and our first thought is rendered back to us by the trumpets of the Last Judgment. Familiar as the voice of the mind is to each, the highest merit we ascribe to Moses, Plato, and Milton is, that they set at naught books and traditions, and spoke not what men but what they thought. A man should learn to detect and watch that gleam of light which flashes across his mind from within, more than the lustre of the firmament of bards and sages. Yet he dismisses without notice his thought, because it is his. In every work of genius we recognize our own rejected thoughts: they come back to us with a certain alienated majesty. Great works of art have no more affecting lesson for us than this. They teach us to abide by our spontaneous impression with good-humored inflexibility then most when the whole cry of voices is on the other side. Else, to-morrow a stranger will say with masterly good sense precisely what we have thought and felt all the time, and we shall be forced to take with shame our own opinion from another.

There is a time in every man's education when he arrives at the conviction that envy is ignorance; that imitation is suicide; that he must take himself for better, for worse, as his portion; that though the wide universe is full of good, no kernel of nourishing corn can come to him but through his toil bestowed on that plot of ground which is given to him to till. The power which resides in him is new in nature, and none but he knows what that is which he can do, nor does he know until he has tried. Not for nothing one face, one character, one fact, makes much impression on him, and another none. This sculpture in the memory is not without preestablished harmony. The eye was placed where one ray should fall, that it might testify of that particular ray. We but half express ourselves, and are ashamed of that divine idea which each of us represents. It may be safely trusted as proportionate and of good issues, so it be faithfully imparted, but God will not have his work made manifest by cowards. A man is relieved and gay when he has put his heart into his work and done his best; but what he has said or done otherwise, shall give him no peace. It is a deliverance which does not deliver. In the attempt his genius deserts him; no muse befriends; no invention, no hope.

Trust thyself: every heart vibrates to that iron string. Accept the place the divine providence has found for you, the society of your contemporaries, the connection of events. Great men have always done so, and confided themselves childlike to the genius of their age, betraying their perception that the absolutely trustworthy was seated at their heart, working through their hands, predominating in all their being. And we are now men, and must accept in the highest mind the same transcendent destiny; and not minors and invalids in a protected corner, not cowards fleeing before a revolution, but guides, redeemers, and benefactors, obeying the Almighty effort, and advancing on Chaos and the Dark.

What pretty oracles nature yields us on this text, in the face and behaviour of children, babes, and even brutes! That divided and rebel mind, that distrust of a sentiment because our arithmetic has computed the strength and means opposed to our purpose, these have not. Their mind being whole, their eye is as yet unconquered, and when we look in their faces, we are disconcerted. Infancy conforms to nobody: all conform to it, so that one babe commonly makes four or five out of the adults who prattle and play to it. So God has armed youth and puberty and manhood no less with its own piquancy and charm, and made it enviable and gracious and its claims not to be put by, if it will stand by itself. Do not think the youth has no force, because he cannot speak to you and me. Hark! in the next room his voice is sufficiently clear and emphatic. It seems he knows how to speak to his contemporaries. Bashful or bold, then, he will know how to make us seniors very unnecessary.

The nonchalance of boys who are sure of a dinner, and would disdain as much as a lord to do or say aught to conciliate one, is the healthy attitude of human nature. A boy is in the parlour what the pit is in the playhouse; independent, irresponsible, looking out from his corner on such people and facts as pass by, he tries and sentences them on their merits, in the swift, summary way of boys, as good, bad, interesting, silly, eloquent, troublesome. He cumbers himself never about consequences, about interests: he gives an independent, genuine verdict. You must court him: he does not court you. But the man is, as it were, clapped into jail by his consciousness. As soon as he has once acted or spoken with eclat, he is a committed person, watched by the sympathy or the hatred of hundreds, whose affections must now enter into his account. There is no Lethe for this. Ah, that he could pass again into his neutrality! Who can thus avoid all pledges, and having observed, observe again from the same unaffected, unbiased, unbribable, unaffrighted innocence, must always be formidable. He would utter opinions on all passing affairs, which being seen to be not private, but necessary, would sink like darts into the ear of men, and put them in fear.

These are the voices which we hear in solitude, but they grow faint and inaudible as we enter into the world. Society everywhere is in conspiracy against the manhood of every one of its members. Society is a joint-stock company, in which the members agree, for the better securing of his bread to each shareholder, to surrender the liberty and culture of the eater. The virtue in most request is conformity. Self-reliance is its aversion. It loves not realities and creators, but names and customs.

Whoso would be a man must be a nonconformist. He who would gather immortal palms must not be hindered by the name of goodness, but must explore if it be goodness. Nothing is at last sacred but the integrity of your own mind. Absolve you to yourself, and you shall have the suffrage of the world. I remember an answer which when quite young I was prompted to make to a valued adviser, who was wont to importune me with the dear old doctrines of the church. On my saying, What have I to do with the sacredness of traditions, if I live wholly from within? my friend suggested,  "But these impulses may be from below, not from above." I replied, "They do not seem to me to be such; but if I am the Devil's child, I will live then from the Devil." No law can be sacred to me but that of my nature. Good and bad are but names very readily transferable to that or this; the only right is what is after my constitution, the only wrong what is against it. A man is to carry himself in the presence of all opposition, as if every thing were titular and ephemeral but he. I am ashamed to think how easily we capitulate to badges and names, to large societies and dead institutions. Every decent and well-spoken individual affects and sways me more than is right. I ought to go upright and vital, and speak the rude truth in all ways. If malice and vanity wear the coat of philanthropy, shall that pass? If an angry bigot assumes this bountiful cause of Abolition, and comes to me with his last news from Barbadoes, why should I not say to him, 'Go love thy infant; love thy wood-chopper: be good-natured and modest: have that grace; and never varnish your hard, uncharitable ambition with this incredible tenderness for black folk a thousand miles off. Thy love afar is spite at home.' Rough and graceless would be such greeting, but truth is handsomer than the affectation of love. Your goodness must have some edge to it,  else it is none. The doctrine of hatred must be preached as the counteraction of the doctrine of love when that pules and whines. I shun father and mother and wife and brother, when my genius calls me. I would write on the lintels of the door-post, Whim. I hope it is somewhat better than whim at last, but we cannot spend the day in explanation. Expect me not to show cause why I seek or why I exclude company. Then, again, do not tell me, as a good man did to-day, of my obligation to put all poor men in good situations. Are they my poor? I tell thee, thou foolish philanthropist, that I grudge the dollar, the dime, the cent, I give to such men as do not belong to me and to whom I do not belong. There is a class of persons to whom by all spiritual affinity I am bought and sold; for them I will go to prison, if need be; but your miscellaneous popular charities; the education at college of fools; the building of meeting-houses to the vain end to which many now stand; alms to sots; and the thousandfold Relief Societies;  though I confess with shame I sometimes succumb and give the dollar, it is a wicked dollar which by and by I shall have the manhood to withhold.

Virtues are, in the popular estimate, rather the exception than the rule. There is the man and his virtues. Men do what is called a good action, as some piece of courage or charity, much as they would pay a fine in expiation of daily non-appearance on parade. Their works are done as an apology or extenuation of their living in the world,  as invalids and the insane pay a high board. Their virtues are penances. I do not wish to expiate, but to live. My life is for itself and not for a spectacle. I much prefer that it should be of a lower strain, so it be genuine and equal, than that it should be glittering and unsteady. I wish it to be sound and sweet, and not to need diet and bleeding. I ask primary evidence that you are a man, and refuse this appeal from the man to his actions. I know that for myself it makes no difference whether I do or forbear those actions which are reckoned excellent. I cannot consent to pay for a privilege where I have intrinsic right. Few and mean as my gifts may be, I actually am, and do not need for my own assurance or the assurance of my fellows any secondary testimony.

What I must do is all that concerns me, not what the people think. This rule, equally arduous in actual and in intellectual life, may serve for the whole distinction between greatness and meanness. It is the harder, because you will always find those who think they know what is your duty better than you know it. It is easy in the world to live after the world's opinion; it is easy in solitude to live after our own; but the great man is he who in the midst of the crowd keeps with perfect sweetness the independence of solitude.

The objection to conforming to usages that have become dead to you is, that it scatters your force. It loses your time and blurs the impression of your character. If you maintain a dead church, contribute to a dead Bible-society, vote with a great party either for the government or against it, spread your table like base housekeepers,  under all these screens I have difficulty to detect the precise man you are. And, of course, so much force is withdrawn from your proper life. But do your work, and I shall know you. Do your work, and you shall reinforce yourself. A man must consider what a blindman's-buff is this game of conformity. If I know your sect, I anticipate your argument. I hear a preacher announce for his text and topic the expediency of one of the institutions of his church. Do I not know beforehand that not possibly can he say a new and spontaneous word? Do I not know that, with all this ostentation of examining the grounds of the institution, he will do no such thing? Do I not know that he is pledged to himself not to look but at one side,  the permitted side, not as a man, but as a parish minister? He is a retained attorney, and these airs of the bench are the emptiest affectation. Well, most men have bound their eyes with one or another handkerchief, and attached themselves to some one of these communities of opinion. This conformity makes them not false in a few particulars, authors of a few lies, but false in all particulars. Their every truth is not quite true. Their two is not the real two, their four not the real four; so that every word they say chagrins us, and we know not where to begin to set them right. Meantime nature is not slow to equip us in the prison-uniform of the party to which we adhere. We come to wear one cut of face and figure, and acquire by degrees the gentlest asinine expression. There is a mortifying experience in particular, which does not fail to wreak itself also in the general history; I mean "the foolish face of praise," the forced smile which we put on in company where we do not feel at ease in answer to conversation which does not interest us. The muscles, not spontaneously moved, but moved by a low usurping wilfulness, grow tight about the outline of the face with the most disagreeable sensation.

For nonconformity the world whips you with its displeasure. And therefore a man must know how to estimate a sour face. The by-standers look askance on him in the public street or in the friend's parlour. If this aversation had its origin in contempt and resistance like his own, he might well go home with a sad countenance; but the sour faces of the multitude, like their sweet faces, have no deep cause, but are put on and off as the wind blows and a newspaper directs. Yet is the discontent of the multitude more formidable than that of the senate and the college. It is easy enough for a firm man who knows the world to brook the rage of the cultivated classes. Their rage is decorous and prudent, for they are timid as being very vulnerable themselves. But when to their feminine rage the indignation of the people is added, when the ignorant and the poor are aroused, when the unintelligent brute force that lies at the bottom of society is made to growl and mow, it needs the habit of magnanimity and religion to treat it godlike as a trifle of no concernment.

The other terror that scares us from self-trust is our consistency; a reverence for our past act or word, because the eyes of others have no other data for computing our orbit than our past acts, and we are loath to disappoint them.

But why should you keep your head over your shoulder? Why drag about this corpse of your memory, lest you contradict somewhat you have stated in this or that public place? Suppose you should contradict yourself; what then? It seems to be a rule of wisdom never to rely on your memory alone, scarcely even in acts of pure memory, but to bring the past for judgment into the thousand-eyed present, and live ever in a new day. In your metaphysics you have denied personality to the Deity: yet when the devout motions of the soul come, yield to them heart and life, though they should clothe God with shape and color. Leave your theory, as Joseph his coat in the hand of the harlot, and flee.

A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds, adored by little statesmen and philosophers and divines. With consistency a great soul has simply nothing to do. He may as well concern himself with his shadow on the wall. Speak what you think now in hard words, and to-morrow speak what to-morrow thinks in hard words again, though it contradict every thing you said to-day.  'Ah, so you shall be sure to be misunderstood.'  Is it so bad, then, to be misunderstood? Pythagoras was misunderstood, and Socrates, and Jesus, and Luther, and Copernicus, and Galileo, and Newton, and every pure and wise spirit that ever took flesh. To be great is to be misunderstood.

I suppose no man can violate his nature. All the sallies of his will are rounded in by the law of his being, as the inequalities of Andes and Himmaleh are insignificant in the curve of the sphere. Nor does it matter how you gauge and try him. A character is like an acrostic or Alexandrian stanza;  read it forward, backward, or across, it still spells the same thing. In this pleasing, contrite wood-life which God allows me, let me record day by day my honest thought without prospect or retrospect, and, I cannot doubt, it will be found symmetrical, though I mean it not, and see it not. My book should smell of pines and resound with the hum of insects. The swallow over my window should interweave that thread or straw he carries in his bill into my web also. We pass for what we are. Character teaches above our wills. Men imagine that they communicate their virtue or vice only by overt actions, and do not see that virtue or vice emit a breath every moment.

There will be an agreement in whatever variety of actions, so they be each honest and natural in their hour. For of one will, the actions will be harmonious, however unlike they seem. These varieties are lost sight of at a little distance, at a little height of thought. One tendency unites them all. The voyage of the best ship is a zigzag line of a hundred tacks. See the line from a sufficient distance, and it straightens itself to the average tendency. Your genuine action will explain itself, and will explain your other genuine actions. Your conformity explains nothing. Act singly, and what you have already done singly will justify you now. Greatness appeals to the future. If I can be firm enough to-day to do right, and scorn eyes, I must have done so much right before as to defend me now. Be it how it will, do right now. Always scorn appearances, and you always may. The force of character is cumulative. All the foregone days of virtue work their health into this. What makes the majesty of the heroes of the senate and the field, which so fills the imagination? The consciousness of a train of great days and victories behind. They shed an united light on the advancing actor. He is attended as by a visible escort of angels. That is it which throws thunder into Chatham's voice, and dignity into Washington's port, and America into Adams's eye. Honor is venerable to us because it is no ephemeris. It is always ancient virtue. We worship it to-day because it is not of to-day. We love it and pay it homage, because it is not a **** for our love and homage, but is self-dependent, self-derived, and therefore of an old immaculate pedigree, even if shown in a young person.

I hope in these days we have heard the last of conformity and consistency. Let the words be gazetted and ridiculous henceforward. Instead of the gong for dinner, let us hear a whistle from the Spartan fife. Let us never bow and apologize more. A great man is coming to eat at my house. I do not wish to please him; I wish that he should wish to please me. I will stand here for humanity, and though I would make it kind, I would make it true. Let us affront and reprimand the smooth mediocrity and squalid contentment of the times, and hurl in the face of custom, and trade, and office, the fact which is the upshot of all history, that there is a great responsible Thinker and Actor working wherever a man works; that a true man belongs to no other time or place, but is the centre of things. Where he is, there is nature. He measures you, and all men, and all events. Ordinarily, every body in society reminds us of somewhat else, or of some other person. Character, reality, reminds you of nothing else; it takes place of the whole creation. The man must be so much, that he must make all circumstances indifferent. Every true man is a cause, a country, and an age; requires infinite spaces and numbers and time fully to accomplish his design;  and posterity seem to follow his steps as a train of clients. A man Caesar is born, and for ages after we have a Roman Empire. Christ is born, and millions of minds so grow and cleave to his genius, that he is confounded with virtue and the possible of man. An institution is the lengthened shadow of one man; as, Monachism, of the Hermit Antony; the Reformation, of Luther; Quakerism, of Fox; Methodism, of Wesley; Abolition, of Clarkson. Scipio, Milton called "the height of Rome"; and all history resolves itself very easily into the biography of a few stout and earnest persons.

Let a man then know his worth, and keep things under his feet. Let him not peep or steal, or skulk up and down with the air of a charity-boy, a bastard, or an interloper, in the world which exists for him. But the man in the street, finding no worth in himself which corresponds to the force which built a tower or sculptured a marble god, feels poor when he looks on these. To him a palace, a statue, or a costly book have an alien and forbidding air, much like a gay equipage, and seem to say like that, 'Who are you, Sir?' Yet they all are his, suitors for his notice, petitioners to his faculties that they will come out and take possession. The picture waits for my verdict: it is not to command me, but I am to settle its claims to praise. That popular fable of the sot who was picked up dead drunk in the street, carried to the duke's house, washed and dressed and laid in the duke's bed, and, on his waking, treated with all obsequious ceremony like the duke, and assured that he had been insane, owes its popularity to the fact, that it symbolizes so well the state of man, who is in the world a sort of sot, but now and then wakes up, exercises his reason, and finds himself a true prince.

Our reading is mendicant and sycophantic. In history, our imagination plays us false. Kingdom and lordship, power and estate, are a gaudier vocabulary than private John and Edward in a small house and common day's work; but the things of life are the same to both; the sum total of both is the same. Why all this deference to Alfred, and Scanderbeg, and Gustavus? Suppose they were virtuous; did they wear out virtue? As great a stake depends on your private act to-day, as followed their public and renowned steps. When private men shall act with original views, the lustre will be transferred from the actions of kings to those of gentlemen.

The world has been instructed by its kings, who have so magnetized the eyes of nations. It has been taught by this colossal symbol the mutual reverence that is due from man to man. The joyful loyalty with which men have everywhere suffered the king, the noble, or the great proprietor to walk among them by a law of his own, make his own scale of men and things, and reverse theirs, pay for benefits not with money but with honor, and represent the law in his person, was the hieroglyphic by which they obscurely signified their consciousness of their own right and comeliness, the right of every man.

The magnetism which all original action exerts is explained when we inquire the reason of self-trust. Who is the Trustee? What is the aboriginal Self, on which a universal reliance may be grounded? What is the nature and power of that science-baffling star, without parallax, without calculable elements, which shoots a ray of beauty even into trivial and impure actions, if the least mark of independence appear? The inquiry leads us to that source, at once the essence of genius, of virtue, and of life, which we call Spontaneity or Instinct. We denote this primary wisdom as Intuition, whilst all later teachings are tuitions. In that deep force, the last fact behind which analysis cannot go, all things find their common origin. For, the sense of being which in calm hours rises, we know not how, in the soul, is not diverse from things, from space, from light, from time, from man, but one with them, and proceeds obviously from the same source whence their life and being also proceed. We first share the life by which things exist, and afterwards see them as appearances in nature, and forget that we have shared their cause. Here is the fountain of action and of thought. Here are the lungs of that inspiration which giveth man wisdom, and which cannot be denied without impiety and atheism. We lie in the lap of immense intelligence, which makes us receivers of its truth and organs of its activity. When we discern justice, when we discern truth, we do nothing of ourselves, but allow a passage to its beams. If we ask whence this comes, if we seek to pry into the soul that causes, all philosophy is at fault. Its presence or its absence is all we can affirm. Every man discriminates between the voluntary acts of his mind, and his involuntary perceptions, and knows that to his involuntary perceptions a perfect faith is due. He may err in the expression of them, but he knows that these things are so, like day and night, not to be disputed. My wilful actions and acquisitions are but roving;  the idlest reverie, the faintest native emotion, command my curiosity and respect. Thoughtless people contradict as readily the statement of perceptions as of opinions, or rather much more readily; for, they do not distinguish between perception and notion. They fancy that I choose to see this or that thing. But perception is not whimsical, but fatal. If I see a trait, my children will see it after me, and in course of time, all mankind,  although it may chance that no one has seen it before me. For my perception of it is as much a fact as the sun.

The relations of the soul to the divine spirit are so pure, that it is profane to seek to interpose helps. It must be that when God speaketh he should communicate, not one thing, but all things; should fill the world with his voice; should scatter forth light, nature, time, souls, from the centre of the present thought; and new date and new create the whole. Whenever a mind is simple, and receives a divine wisdom, old things pass away,  means, teachers, texts, temples fall; it lives now, and absorbs past and future into the present hour. All things are made sacred by relation to it,  one as much as another. All things are dissolved to their centre by their cause, and, in the universal miracle, petty and particular miracles disappear. If, therefore, a man claims to know and speak of God, and carries you backward to the phraseology of some old mouldered nation in another country, in another world, believe him not. Is the acorn better than the oak which is its fulness and completion? Is the parent better than the child into whom he has cast his ripened being? Whence, then, this worship of the past? The centuries are conspirators against the sanity and authority of the soul. Time and space are but physiological colors which the eye makes, but the soul is light; where it is, is day; where it was, is night; and history is an impertinence and an injury, if it be any thing more than a cheerful apologue or parable of my being and becoming.

Man is timid and apologetic; he is no longer upright; he dares not say 'I think,' 'I am,' but quotes some saint or sage. He is ashamed before the blade of grass or the blowing rose. These roses under my window make no reference to former roses or to better ones; they are for what they are; they exist with God to-day. There is no time to them. There is simply the rose; it is perfect in every moment of its existence. Before a leaf-bud has burst, its whole life acts; in the full-blown flower there is no more; in the leafless root there is no less. Its nature is satisfied, and it satisfies nature, in all moments alike. But man postpones or remembers; he does not live in the present, but with reverted eye laments the past, or, heedless of the riches that surround him, stands on tiptoe to foresee the future. He cannot be happy and strong until he too lives with nature in the present, above time.

This should be plain enough. Yet see what strong intellects dare not yet hear God himself, unless he speak the phraseology of I know not what David, or Jeremiah, or Paul. We shall not always set so great a price on a few texts, on a few lives. We are like children who repeat by rote the sentences of grandames and tutors, and, as they grow older, of the men of talents and character they chance to see,  painfully recollecting the exact words they spoke; afterwards, when they come into the point of view which those had who uttered these sayings, they understand them, and are willing to let the words go; for, at any time, they can use words as good when occasion comes. If we live truly, we shall see truly. It is as easy for the strong man to be strong, as it is for the weak to be weak. When we have new perception, we shall gladly disburden the memory of its hoarded treasures as old rubbish. When a man lives with God, his voice shall be as sweet as the murmur of the brook and the rustle of the corn.

And now at last the highest truth on this subject remains unsaid; probably cannot be said; for all that we say is the far-off remembering of the intuition. That thought, by what I can now nearest approach to say it, is this. When good is near you, when you have life in yourself, it is not by any known or accustomed way; you shall not discern the foot-prints of any other; you shall not see the face of man; you shall not hear any name; the way, the thought, the good, shall be wholly strange and new. It shall exclude example and experience. You take the way from man, not to man. All persons that ever existed are its forgotten ministers. Fear and hope are alike beneath it. There is somewhat low even in hope. In the hour of vision, there is nothing that can be called gratitude, nor properly joy. The soul raised over passion beholds identity and eternal causation, perceives the self-existence of Truth and Right, and calms itself with knowing that all things go well. Vast spaces of nature, the Atlantic Ocean, the South Sea,  long intervals of time, years, centuries,  are of no account. This which I think and feel underlay every former state of life and circumstances, as it does underlie my present, and what is called life, and what is called death.

Life only avails, not the having lived. Power ceases in the instant of repose; it resides in the moment of transition from a past to a new state, in the shooting of the gulf, in the darting to an aim. This one fact the world hates, that the soul becomes; for that for ever degrades the past, turns all riches to poverty, all reputation to a shame, confounds the saint with the rogue, shoves Jesus and Judas equally aside. Why, then, do we prate of self-reliance? Inasmuch as the soul is present, there will be power not confident but agent. To talk of reliance is a poor external way of speaking. Speak rather of that which relies, because it works and is. Who has more obedience than I masters me, though he should not raise his finger. Round him I must revolve by the gravitation of spirits. We fancy it rhetoric, when we speak of eminent virtue. We do not yet see that virtue is Height, and that a man or a company of men, plastic and permeable to principles, by the law of nature must overpower and ride all cities, nations, kings, rich men, poets, who are not.

This is the ultimate fact which we so quickly reach on this, as on every topic, the resolution of all into the ever-blessed ONE. Self-existence is the attribute of the Supreme Cause, and it constitutes the measure of good by the degree in which it enters into all lower forms. All things real are so by so much virtue as they contain. Commerce, husbandry, hunting, whaling, war, eloquence, personal weight, are somewhat, and engage my respect as examples of its presence and impure action. I see the same law working in nature for conservation and growth. Power is in nature the essential measure of right. Nature suffers nothing to remain in her kingdoms which cannot help itself. The genesis and maturation of a planet, its poise and orbit, the bended tree recovering itself from the strong wind, the vital resources of every animal and vegetable, are demonstrations of the self-sufficing, and therefore self-relying soul.

Thus all concentrates: let us not rove; let us sit at home with the cause. Let us stun and astonish the intruding rabble of men and books and institutions, by a simple declaration of the divine fact. Bid the invaders take the shoes from off their feet, for God is here within. Let our simplicity judge them, and our docility to our own law demonstrate the poverty of nature and fortune beside our native riches.

But now we are a mob. Man does not stand in awe of man, nor is his genius admonished to stay at home, to put itself in communication with the internal ocean, but it goes abroad to beg a cup of water of the urns of other men. We must go alone. I like the silent church before the service begins, better than any preaching. How far off, how cool, how chaste the persons look, begirt each one with a precinct or sanctuary! So let us always sit. Why should we assume the faults of our friend, or wife, or father, or child, because they sit around our hearth, or are said to have the same blood? All men have my blood, and I have all men's. Not for that will I adopt their petulance or folly, even to the extent of being ashamed of it. But your isolation must not be mechanical, but spiritual, that is, must be elevation. At times the whole world seems to be in conspiracy to importune you with emphatic trifles. Friend, client, child, sickness, fear, want, charity, all knock at once at thy closet door, and say,  'Come out unto us.' But keep thy state; come not into their confusion. The power men possess to annoy me, I give them by a weak curiosity. No man can come near me but through my act. "What we love that we have, but by desire we bereave ourselves of the love."

If we cannot at once rise to the sanctities of obedience and faith, let us at least resist our temptations; let us enter into the state of war, and wake Thor and Woden, courage and constancy, in our Saxon breasts. This is to be done in our smooth times by speaking the truth. Check this lying hospitality and lying affection. Live no longer to the expectation of these deceived and deceiving people with whom we converse. Say to them, O father, O mother, O wife, O brother, O friend, I have lived with you after appearances hitherto. Henceforward I am the truth's. Be it known unto you that henceforward I obey no law less than the eternal law. I will have no covenants but proximities. I shall endeavour to nourish my parents, to support my family, to be the chaste husband of one wife,  but these relations I must fill after a new and unprecedented way. I appeal from your customs. I must be myself. I cannot break myself any longer for you, or you. If you can love me for what I am, we shall be the happier. If you cannot, I will still seek to deserve that you should. I will not hide my tastes or aversions. I will so trust that what is deep is holy, that I will do strongly before the sun and moon whatever inly rejoices me, and the heart appoints. If you are noble, I will love you; if you are not, I will not hurt you and myself by hypocritical attentions. If you are true, but not in the same truth with me, cleave to your companions; I will seek my own. I do this not selfishly, but humbly and truly. It is alike your interest, and mine, and all men's, however long we have dwelt in lies, to live in truth. Does this sound harsh to-day? You will soon love what is dictated by your nature as well as mine, and, if we follow the truth, it will bring us out safe at last.  But so you may give these friends pain. Yes, but I cannot sell my liberty and my power, to save their sensibility. Besides, all persons have their moments of reason, when they look out into the region of absolute truth; then will they justify me, and do the same thing.

The populace think that your rejection of popular standards is a rejection of all standard, and mere antinomianism; and the bold sensualist will use the name of philosophy to gild his crimes. But the law of consciousness abides. There are two confessionals, in one or the other of which we must be shriven. You may fulfil your round of duties by clearing yourself in the direct, or in the reflex way. Consider whether you have satisfied your relations to father, mother, cousin, neighbour, town, cat, and dog; whether any of these can upbraid you. But I may also neglect this reflex standard, and absolve me to myself. I have my own stern claims and perfect circle. It denies the name of duty to many offices that are called duties. But if I can discharge its debts, it enables me to dispense with the popular code. If any one imagines that this law is lax, let him keep its commandment one day.

And truly it demands something godlike in him who has cast off the common motives of humanity, and has ventured to trust himself for a taskmaster. High be his heart, faithful his will, clear his sight, that he may in good earnest be doctrine, society, law, to himself, that a simple purpose may be to him as strong as iron necessity is to others!

If any man consider the present aspects of what is called by distinction society, he will see the need of these ethics. The sinew and heart of man seem to be drawn out, and we are become timorous, desponding whimperers. We are afraid of truth, afraid of fortune, afraid of death, and afraid of each other. Our age yields no great and perfect persons. We want men and women who shall renovate life and our social state, but we see that most natures are insolvent, cannot satisfy their own wants, have an ambition out of all proportion to their practical force, and do lean and beg day and night continually. Our housekeeping is mendicant, our arts, our occupations, our marriages, our religion, we have not chosen, but society has chosen for us. We are parlour soldiers. We shun the rugged battle of fate, where strength is born.

If our young men miscarry in their first enterprises, they lose all heart. If the young merchant fails, men say he is ruined. If the finest genius studies at one of our colleges, and is not installed in an office within one year afterwards in the cities or suburbs of Boston or New York, it seems to his friends and to himself that he is right in being disheartened, and in complaining the rest of his life. A sturdy lad from New Hampshire or Vermont, who in turn tries all the professions, who teams it, farms it, peddles, keeps a school, preaches, edits a newspaper, goes to Congress, buys a township, and so forth, in successive years, and always, like a cat, falls on his feet, is worth a hundred of these city dolls. He walks abreast with his days, and feels no shame in not 'studying a profession,' for he does not postpone his life, but lives already. He has not one chance, but a hundred chances. Let a Stoic open the resources of man, and tell men they are not leaning willows, but can and must detach themselves; that with the exercise of self-trust, new powers shall appear; that a man is the word made flesh, born to shed healing to the nations, that he should be ashamed of our compassion, and that the moment he acts from himself, tossing the laws, the books, idolatries, and customs out of the window, we pity him no more, but thank and revere him,  and that teacher shall restore the life of man to splendor, and make his name dear to all history.

It is easy to see that a greater self-reliance must work a revolution in all the offices and relations of men; in their religion; in their education; in their pursuits; their modes of living; their association; in their property; in their speculative views.

1. In what prayers do men allow themselves! That which they call a holy office is not so much as brave and manly. Prayer looks abroad and asks for some foreign addition to come through some foreign virtue, and loses itself in endless mazes of natural and supernatural, and mediatorial and miraculous. Prayer that craves a particular commodity,  any thing less than all good,  is vicious. Prayer is the contemplation of the facts of life from the highest point of view. It is the soliloquy of a beholding and jubilant soul. It is the spirit of God pronouncing his works good. But prayer as a means to effect a private end is meanness and theft. It supposes dualism and not unity in nature and consciousness. As soon as the man is at one with God, he will not beg. He will then see prayer in all action. The prayer of the farmer kneeling in his field to weed it, the prayer of the rower kneeling with the stroke of his oar, are true prayers heard throughout nature, though for cheap ends. Caratach, in Fletcher's Bonduca, when admonished to inquire the mind of the god Audate, replies, 

"His hidden meaning lies in our endeavours;
Our valors are our best gods."

Another sort of false prayers are our regrets. Discontent is the want of self-reliance: it is infirmity of will. Regret calamities, if you can thereby help the sufferer; if not, attend your own work, and already the evil begins to be repaired. Our sympathy is just as base. We come to them who weep foolishly, and sit down and cry for company, instead of imparting to them truth and health in rough electric shocks, putting them once more in communication with their own reason. The secret of fortune is joy in our hands. Welcome evermore to gods and men is the self-helping man. For him all doors are flung wide: him all tongues greet, all honors crown, all eyes follow with desire. Our love goes out to him and embraces him, because he did not need it. We solicitously and apologetically caress and celebrate him, because he held on his way and scorned our disapprobation. The gods love him because men hated him. "To the persevering mortal," said Zoroaster, "the blessed Immortals are swift."

As men's prayers are a disease of the will, so are their creeds a disease of the intellect. They say with those foolish Israelites, 'Let not God speak to us, lest we die. Speak thou, speak any man with us, and we will obey.' Everywhere I am hindered of meeting God in my brother, because he has shut his own temple doors, and recites fables merely of his brother's, or his brother's brother's God. Every new mind is a new classification. If it prove a mind of uncommon activity and power, a Locke, a Lavoisier, a Hutton, a Bentham, a Fourier, it imposes its classification on other men, and lo! a new system. In proportion to the depth of the thought, and so to the number of the objects it touches and brings within reach of the pupil, is his complacency. But chiefly is this apparent in creeds and churches, which are also classifications of some powerful mind acting on the elemental thought of duty, and man's relation to the Highest. Such is Calvinism, Quakerism, Swedenborgism. The pupil takes the same delight in subordinating every thing to the new terminology, as a girl who has just learned botany in seeing a new earth and new seasons thereby. It will happen for a time, that the pupil will find his intellectual power has grown by the study of his master's mind. But in all unbalanced minds, the classification is idolized, passes for the end, and not for a speedily exhaustible means, so that the walls of the system blend to their eye in the remote horizon with the walls of the universe; the luminaries of heaven seem to them hung on the arch their master built. They cannot imagine how you aliens have any right to see,  how you can see; 'It must be somehow that you stole the light from us.' They do not yet perceive, that light, unsystematic, indomitable, will break into any cabin, even into theirs. Let them chirp awhile and call it their own. If they are honest and do well, presently their neat new pinfold will be too strait and low, will crack, will lean, will rot and vanish, and the immortal light, all young and joyful, million-orbed, million-colored, will beam over the universe as on the first morning.

2. It is for want of self-culture that the superstition of Travelling, whose idols are Italy, England, Egypt, retains its fascination for all educated Americans. They who made England, Italy, or Greece venerable in the imagination did so by sticking fast where they were, like an axis of the earth. In manly hours, we feel that duty is our place. The soul is no traveller; the wise man stays at home, and when his necessities, his duties, on any occasion call him from his house, or into foreign lands, he is at home still, and shall make men sensible by the expression of his countenance, that he goes the missionary of wisdom and virtue, and visits cities and men like a sovereign, and not like an interloper or a valet.

I have no churlish objection to the circumnavigation of the globe, for the purposes of art, of study, and benevolence, so that the man is first domesticated, or does not go abroad with the hope of finding somewhat greater than he knows. He who travels to be amused, or to get somewhat which he does not carry, travels away from himself, and grows old even in youth among old things. In Thebes, in Palmyra, his will and mind have become old and dilapidated as they. He carries ruins to ruins.

Travelling is a fool's paradise. Our first journeys discover to us the indifference of places. At home I dream that at Naples, at Rome, I can be intoxicated with beauty, and lose my sadness. I pack my trunk, embrace my friends, embark on the sea, and at last wake up in Naples, and there beside me is the stern fact, the sad self, unrelenting, identical, that I fled from. I seek the Vatican, and the palaces. I affect to be intoxicated with sights and suggestions, but I am not intoxicated. My giant goes with me wherever I go.

3. But the rage of travelling is a symptom of a deeper unsoundness affecting the whole intellectual action. The intellect is vagabond, and our system of education fosters restlessness. Our minds travel when our bodies are forced to stay at home. We imitate; and what is imitation but the travelling of the mind? Our houses are built with foreign taste; our shelves are garnished with foreign ornaments; our opinions, our tastes, our faculties, lean, and follow the Past and the Distant. The soul created the arts wherever they have flourished. It was in his own mind that the artist sought his model. It was an application of his own thought to the thing to be done and the conditions to be observed. And why need we copy the Doric or the Gothic model? Beauty, convenience, grandeur of thought, and quaint expression are as near to us as to any, and if the American artist will study with hope and love the precise thing to be done by him, considering the climate, the soil, the length of the day, the wants of the people, the habit and form of the government, he will create a house in which all these will find themselves fitted, and taste and sentiment will be satisfied also.

Insist on yourself; never imitate. Your own gift you can present every moment with the cumulative force of a whole life's cultivation; but of the adopted talent of another, you have only an extemporaneous, half possession. That which each can do best, none but his Maker can teach him. No man yet knows what it is, nor can, till that person has exhibited it. Where is the master who could have taught Shakspeare? Where is the master who could have instructed Franklin, or Washington, or Bacon, or Newton? Every great man is a unique. The Scipionism of Scipio is precisely that part he could not borrow. Shakspeare will never be made by the study of Shakspeare. Do that which is assigned you, and you cannot hope too much or dare too much. There is at this moment for you an utterance brave and grand as that of the colossal chisel of Phidias, or trowel of the Egyptians, or the pen of Moses, or Dante, but different from all these. Not possibly will the soul all rich, all eloquent, with thousand-cloven tongue, deign to repeat itself; but if you can hear what these patriarchs say, surely you can reply to them in the same pitch of voice; for the ear and the tongue are two organs of one nature. Abide in the simple and noble regions of thy life, obey thy heart, and thou shalt reproduce the Foreworld again.

4. As our Religion, our Education, our Art look abroad, so does our spirit of society. All men plume themselves on the improvement of society, and no man improves.

Society never advances. It recedes as fast on one side as it gains on the other. It undergoes continual changes; it is barbarous, it is civilized, it is christianized, it is rich, it is scientific; but this change is not amelioration. For every thing that is given, something is taken. Society acquires new arts, and loses old instincts. What a contrast between the well-clad, reading, writing, thinking American, with a watch, a pencil, and a bill of exchange in his pocket, and the naked New Zealander, whose property is a club, a spear, a mat, and an undivided twentieth of a shed to sleep under! But compare the health of the two men, and you shall see that the white man has lost his aboriginal strength. If the traveller tell us truly, strike the savage with a broad axe, and in a day or two the flesh shall unite and heal as if you struck the blow into soft pitch, and the same blow shall send the white to his grave.

The civilized man has built a coach, but has lost the use of his feet. He is supported on crutches, but lacks so much support of muscle. He has a fine Geneva watch, but he fails of the skill to tell the hour by the sun. A Greenwich nautical almanac he has, and so being sure of the information when he wants it, the man in the street does not know a star in the sky. The solstice he does not observe; the equinox he knows as little; and the whole bright calendar of the year is without a dial in his mind. His note-books impair his memory; his libraries overload his wit; the insurance-office increases the number of accidents; and it may be a question whether machinery does not encumber; whether we have not lost by refinement some energy, by a Christianity entrenched in establishments and forms, some vigor of wild virtue. For every Stoic was a Stoic; but in Christendom where is the Christian?

There is no more deviation in the moral standard than in the standard of height or bulk. No greater men are now than ever were. A singular equality may be observed between the great men of the first and of the last ages; nor can all the science, art, religion, and philosophy of the nineteenth century avail to educate greater men than Plutarch's heroes, three or four and twenty centuries ago. Not in time is the race progressive. Phocion, Socrates, Anaxagoras, Diogenes, are great men, but they leave no class. He who is really of their class will not be called by their name, but will be his own man, and, in his turn, the founder of a sect. The arts and inventions of each period are only its costume, and do not invigorate men. The harm of the improved machinery may compensate its good. Hudson and Behring accomplished so much in their fishing-boats, as to astonish Parry and Franklin, whose equipment exhausted the resources of science and art. Galileo, with an opera-glass, discovered a more splendid series of celestial phenomena than any one since. Columbus found the New World in an undecked boat. It is curious to see the periodical disuse and perishing of means and machinery, which were introduced with loud laudation a few years or centuries before. The great genius returns to essential man. We reckoned the improvements of the art of war among the triumphs of science, and yet Napoleon conquered Europe by the bivouac, which consisted of falling back on naked valor, and disencumbering it of all aids. The Emperor held it impossible to make a perfect army, says Las Casas, "without abolishing our arms, magazines, commissaries, and carriages, until, in imitation of the Roman custom, the soldier should receive his supply of corn, grind it in his hand-mill, and bake his bread himself."

Society is a wave. The wave moves onward, but the water of which it is composed does not. The same particle does not rise from the valley to the ridge. Its unity is only phenomenal. The persons who make up a nation to-day, next year die, and their experience with them.

And so the reliance on Property, including the reliance on governments which protect it, is the want of self-reliance. Men have looked away from themselves and at things so long, that they have come to esteem the religious, learned, and civil institutions as guards of property, and they deprecate assaults on these, because they feel them to be assaults on property. They measure their esteem of each other by what each has, and not by what each is. But a cultivated man becomes ashamed of his property, out of new respect for his nature. Especially he hates what he has, if he see that it is accidental,  came to him by inheritance, or gift, or crime; then he feels that it is not having; it does not belong to him, has no root in him, and merely lies there, because no revolution or no robber takes it away. But that which a man is does always by necessity acquire, and what the man acquires is living property, which does not wait the beck of rulers, or mobs, or revolutions, or fire, or storm, or bankruptcies, but perpetually renews itself wherever the man breathes. "Thy lot or portion of life," said the Caliph Ali, "is seeking after thee; therefore be at rest from seeking after it." Our dependence on these foreign goods leads us to our slavish respect for numbers. The political parties meet in numerous conventions; the greater the concourse, and with each new uproar of announcement, The delegation from Essex! The Democrats from New Hampshire! The Whigs of Maine! the young patriot feels himself stronger than before by a new thousand of eyes and arms. In like manner the reformers summon conventions, and vote and resolve in multitude. Not so, O friends! will the God deign to enter and inhabit you, but by a method precisely the reverse. It is only as a man puts off all foreign support, and stands alone, that I see him to be strong and to prevail. He is weaker by every recruit to his banner. Is not a man better than a town? Ask nothing of men, and in the endless mutation, thou only firm column must presently appear the upholder of all that surrounds thee. He who knows that power is inborn, that he is weak because he has looked for good out of him and elsewhere, and so perceiving, throws himself unhesitatingly on his thought, instantly rights himself, stands in the erect position, commands his limbs, works miracles; just as a man who stands on his feet is stronger than a man who stands on his head.

So use all that is called Fortune. Most men gamble with her, and gain all, and lose all, as her wheel rolls. But do thou leave as unlawful these winnings, and deal with Cause and Effect, the chancellors of God. In the Will work and acquire, and thou hast chained the wheel of Chance, and shalt sit hereafter out of fear from her rotations. A political victory, a rise of rents, the recovery of your sick, or the return of your absent friend, or some other favorable event, raises your spirits, and you think good days are preparing for you. Do not believe it. Nothing can bring you peace but yourself. Nothing can bring you peace but the triumph of principles.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

witty, nuk e keq ti, vetem se, njerzit pertojne ti lexojne kur jane te paperkethyera.  Gjithsesi, per ndonjerin qe ka vullnet, "The American Scholar" eshte nje nga essete me te bukura te Emersonit.

THE AMERICAN SCHOLAR

An Oration delivered before the Phi Beta Kappa Society, at Cambridge, August 31, 1837 

Mr. President and Gentlemen,

I greet you on the re-commencement of our literary year. Our anniversary is one of hope, and, perhaps, not enough of labor. We do not meet for games of strength or skill, for the recitation of histories, tragedies, and odes, like the ancient Greeks; for parliaments of love and poesy, like the Troubadours; nor for the advancement of science, like our cotemporaries in the British and European capitals. Thus far, our holiday has been simply a friendly sign of the survival of the love of letters amongst a people too busy to give to letters any more. As such, it is precious as the sign of an indestructible instinct. Perhaps the time is already come, when it ought to be, and will be, something else; when the sluggard intellect of this continent will look from under its iron lids, and fill the postponed expectation of the world with something better than the exertions of mechanical skill. Our day of dependence, our long apprenticeship to the learning of other lands, draws to a close. The millions, that around us are rushing into life, cannot always be fed on the sere remains of foreign harvests. Events, actions arise, that must be sung, that will sing themselves. Who can doubt, that poetry will revive and lead in a new age, as the star in the constellation Harp, which now flames in our zenith, astronomers announce, shall one day be the pole-star for a thousand years? 

In this hope, I accept the topic which not only usage, but the nature of our association, seem to prescribe to this day,  the AMERICAN SCHOLAR. Year by year, we come up hither to read one more chapter of his biography. Let us inquire what light new days and events have thrown on his character, and his hopes. 

It is one of those fables, which, out of an unknown antiquity, convey an unlooked-for wisdom, that the gods, in the beginning, divided Man into men, that he might be more helpful to himself; just as the hand was divided into fingers, the better to answer its end. 

The old fable covers a doctrine ever new and sublime; that there is One Man,  present to all particular men only partially, or through one faculty; and that you must take the whole society to find the whole man. Man is not a farmer, or a professor, or an engineer, but he is all. Man is priest, and scholar, and statesman, and producer, and soldier. In the divided or social state, these functions are parcelled out to individuals, each of whom aims to do his stint of the joint work, whilst each other performs his. The fable implies, that the individual, to possess himself, must sometimes return from his own labor to embrace all the other laborers. But unfortunately, this original unit, this fountain of power, has been so distributed to multitudes, has been so minutely subdivided and peddled out, that it is spilled into drops, and cannot be gathered. The state of society is one in which the members have suffered amputation from the trunk, and strut about so many walking monsters,  a good finger, a neck, a stomach, an elbow, but never a man. 

Man is thus metamorphosed into a thing, into many things. The planter, who is Man sent out into the field to gather food, is seldom cheered by any idea of the true dignity of his ministry. He sees his bushel and his cart, and nothing beyond, and sinks into the farmer, instead of Man on the farm. The tradesman scarcely ever gives an ideal worth to his work, but is ridden by the routine of his craft, and the soul is subject to dollars. The priest becomes a form; the attorney, a statute-book; the mechanic, a machine; the sailor, a rope of a ship. 

In this distribution of functions, the scholar is the delegated intellect. In the right state, he is, Man Thinking. In the degenerate state, when the victim of society, he tends to become a mere thinker, or, still worse, the parrot of other men's thinking. 

In this view of him, as Man Thinking, the theory of his office is contained. Him nature solicits with all her placid, all her monitory pictures; him the past instructs; him the future invites. Is not, indeed, every man a student, and do not all things exist for the student's behoof? And, finally, is not the true scholar the only true master? But the old oracle said, `All things have two handles: beware of the wrong one.' In life, too often, the scholar errs with mankind and forfeits his privilege. Let us see him in his school, and consider him in reference to the main influences he receives. 

I. The first in time and the first in importance of the influences upon the mind is that of nature. Every day, the sun; and, after sunset, night and her stars. Ever the winds blow; ever the grass grows. Every day, men and women, conversing, beholding and beholden. The scholar is he of all men whom this spectacle most engages. He must settle its value in his mind. What is nature to him? There is never a beginning, there is never an end, to the inexplicable continuity of this web of God, but always circular power returning into itself. Therein it resembles his own spirit, whose beginning, whose ending, he never can find,  so entire, so boundless. Far, too, as her splendors shine, system on system shooting like rays, upward, downward, without centre, without circumference,  in the mass and in the particle, nature hastens to render account of herself to the mind. Classification begins. To the young mind, every thing is individual, stands by itself. By and by, it finds how to join two things, and see in them one nature; then three, then three thousand; and so, tyrannized over by its own unifying instinct, it goes on tying things together, diminishing anomalies, discovering roots running under ground, whereby contrary and remote things cohere, and flower out from one stem. It presently learns, that, since the dawn of history, there has been a constant accumulation and classifying of facts. But what is classification but the perceiving that these objects are not chaotic, and are not foreign, but have a law which is also a law of the human mind? The astronomer discovers that geometry, a pure abstraction of the human mind, is the measure of planetary motion. The chemist finds proportions and intelligible method throughout matter; and science is nothing but the finding of analogy, identity, in the most remote parts. The ambitious soul sits down before each refractory fact; one after another, reduces all strange constitutions, all new powers, to their class and their law, and goes on for ever to animate the last fibre of organization, the outskirts of nature, by insight. 

Thus to him, to this school-boy under the bending dome of day, is suggested, that he and it proceed from one root; one is leaf and one is flower; relation, sympathy, stirring in every vein. And what is that Root? Is not that the soul of his soul?  A thought too bold,  a dream too wild. Yet when this spiritual light shall have revealed the law of more earthly natures,  when he has learned to worship the soul, and to see that the natural philosophy that now is, is only the first gropings of its gigantic hand, he shall look forward to an ever expanding knowledge as to a becoming creator. He shall see, that nature is the opposite of the soul, answering to it part for part. One is seal, and one is print. Its beauty is the beauty of his own mind. Its laws are the laws of his own mind. Nature then becomes to him the measure of his attainments. So much of nature as he is ignorant of, so much of his own mind does he not yet possess. And, in fine, the ancient precept, "Know thyself," and the modern precept, "Study nature," become at last one maxim. 

II. The next great influence into the spirit of the scholar, is, the mind of the Past,  in whatever form, whether of literature, of art, of institutions, that mind is inscribed. Books are the best type of the influence of the past, and perhaps we shall get at the truth,  learn the amount of this influence more conveniently,  by considering their value alone. 

The theory of books is noble. The scholar of the first age received into him the world around; brooded thereon; gave it the new arrangement of his own mind, and uttered it again. It came into him, life; it went out from him, truth. It came to him, short-lived actions; it went out from him, immortal thoughts. It came to him, business; it went from him, poetry. It was dead fact; now, it is quick thought. It can stand, and it can go. It now endures, it now flies, it now inspires. Precisely in proportion to the depth of mind from which it issued, so high does it soar, so long does it sing. 

Or, I might say, it depends on how far the process had gone, of transmuting life into truth. In proportion to the completeness of the distillation, so will the purity and imperishableness of the product be. But none is quite perfect. As no air-pump can by any means make a perfect vacuum, so neither can any artist entirely exclude the conventional, the local, the perishable from his book, or write a book of pure thought, that shall be as efficient, in all respects, to a remote posterity, as to cotemporaries, or rather to the second age. Each age, it is found, must write its own books; or rather, each generation for the next succeeding. The books of an older period will not fit this. 

Yet hence arises a grave mischief. The sacredness which attaches to the act of creation,  the act of thought,  is transferred to the record. The poet chanting, was felt to be a divine man: henceforth the chant is divine also. The writer was a just and wise spirit: henceforward it is settled, the book is perfect; as love of the hero corrupts into worship of his statue. Instantly, the book becomes noxious: the guide is a tyrant. The sluggish and perverted mind of the multitude, slow to open to the incursions of Reason, having once so opened, having once received this book, stands upon it, and makes an outcry, if it is disparaged. Colleges are built on it. Books are written on it by thinkers, not by Man Thinking; by men of talent, that is, who start wrong, who set out from accepted dogmas, not from their own sight of principles. Meek young men grow up in libraries, believing it their duty to accept the views, which Cicero, which Locke, which Bacon, have given, forgetful that Cicero, Locke, and Bacon were only young men in libraries, when they wrote these books. 

Hence, instead of Man Thinking, we have the bookworm. Hence, the book-learned class, who value books, as such; not as related to nature and the human constitution, but as making a sort of Third Estate with the world and the soul. Hence, the restorers of readings, the emendators, the bibliomaniacs of all degrees. 

Books are the best of things, well used; abused, among the worst. What is the right use? What is the one end, which all means go to effect? They are for nothing but to inspire. I had better never see a book, than to be warped by its attraction clean out of my own orbit, and made a satellite instead of a system. The one thing in the world, of value, is the active soul. This every man is entitled to; this every man contains within him, although, in almost all men, obstructed, and as yet unborn. The soul active sees absolute truth; and utters truth, or creates. In this action, it is genius; not the privilege of here and there a favorite, but the sound estate of every man. In its essence, it is progressive. The book, the college, the school of art, the institution of any kind, stop with some past utterance of genius. This is good, say they,  let us hold by this. They pin me down. They look backward and not forward. But genius looks forward: the eyes of man are set in his forehead, not in his hindhead: man hopes: genius creates. Whatever talents may be, if the man create not, the pure efflux of the Deity is not his;  cinders and smoke there may be, but not yet flame. There are creative manners, there are creative actions, and creative words; manners, actions, words, that is, indicative of no custom or authority, but springing spontaneous from the mind's own sense of good and fair. 

On the other part, instead of being its own seer, let it receive from another mind its truth, though it were in torrents of light, without periods of solitude, inquest, and self-recovery, and a fatal disservice is done. Genius is always sufficiently the enemy of genius by over influence. The literature of every nation bear me witness. The English dramatic poets have Shakspearized now for two hundred years. 

Undoubtedly there is a right way of reading, so it be sternly subordinated. Man Thinking must not be subdued by his instruments. Books are for the scholar's idle times. When he can read God directly, the hour is too precious to be wasted in other men's transcripts of their readings. But when the intervals of darkness come, as come they must,  when the sun is hid, and the stars withdraw their shining,  we repair to the lamps which were kindled by their ray, to guide our steps to the East again, where the dawn is. We hear, that we may speak. The Arabian proverb says, "A fig tree, looking on a fig tree, becometh fruitful." 

It is remarkable, the character of the pleasure we derive from the best books. They impress us with the conviction, that one nature wrote and the same reads. We read the verses of one of the great English poets, of Chaucer, of Marvell, of Dryden, with the most modern joy,  with a pleasure, I mean, which is in great part caused by the abstraction of all time from their verses. There is some awe mixed with the joy of our surprise, when this poet, who lived in some past world, two or three hundred years ago, says that which lies close to my own soul, that which I also had wellnigh thought and said. But for the evidence thence afforded to the philosophical doctrine of the identity of all minds, we should suppose some preestablished harmony, some foresight of souls that were to be, and some preparation of stores for their future wants, like the fact observed in insects, who lay up food before death for the young grub they shall never see. 

I would not be hurried by any love of system, by any exaggeration of instincts, to underrate the Book. We all know, that, as the human body can be nourished on any food, though it were boiled grass and the broth of shoes, so the human mind can be fed by any knowledge. And great and heroic men have existed, who had almost no other information than by the printed page. I only would say, that it needs a strong head to bear that diet. One must be an inventor to read well. As the proverb says, "He that would bring home the wealth of the Indies, must carry out the wealth of the Indies." There is then creative reading as well as creative writing. When the mind is braced by labor and invention, the page of whatever book we read becomes luminous with manifold allusion. Every sentence is doubly significant, and the sense of our author is as broad as the world. We then see, what is always true, that, as the seer's hour of vision is short and rare among heavy days and months, so is its record, perchance, the least part of his volume. The discerning will read, in his Plato or Shakspeare, only that least part,  only the authentic utterances of the oracle;  all the rest he rejects, were it never so many times Plato's and Shakspeare's. 

Of course, there is a portion of reading quite indispensable to a wise man. History and exact science he must learn by laborious reading. Colleges, in like manner, have their indispensable office,  to teach elements. But they can only highly serve us, when they aim not to drill, but to create; when they gather from far every ray of various genius to their hospitable halls, and, by the concentrated fires, set the hearts of their youth on flame. Thought and knowledge are natures in which apparatus and pretension avail nothing. Gowns, and pecuniary foundations, though of towns of gold, can never countervail the least sentence or syllable of wit. Forget this, and our American colleges will recede in their public importance, whilst they grow richer every year. 

III. There goes in the world a notion, that the scholar should be a recluse, a valetudinarian,  as unfit for any handiwork or public labor, as a penknife for an axe. The so-called `practical men' sneer at speculative men, as if, because they speculate or see, they could do nothing. I have heard it said that the clergy,  who are always, more universally than any other class, the scholars of their day,  are addressed as women; that the rough, spontaneous conversation of men they do not hear, but only a mincing and diluted speech. They are often virtually disfranchised; and, indeed, there are advocates for their celibacy. As far as this is true of the studious classes, it is not just and wise. Action is with the scholar subordinate, but it is essential. Without it, he is not yet man. Without it, thought can never ripen into truth. Whilst the world hangs before the eye as a cloud of beauty, we cannot even see its beauty. Inaction is cowardice, but there can be no scholar without the heroic mind. The preamble of thought, the transition through which it passes from the unconscious to the conscious, is action. Only so much do I know, as I have lived. Instantly we know whose words are loaded with life, and whose not. 

The world,  this shadow of the soul, or other me, lies wide around. Its attractions are the keys which unlock my thoughts and make me acquainted with myself. I run eagerly into this resounding tumult. I grasp the hands of those next me, and take my place in the ring to suffer and to work, taught by an instinct, that so shall the dumb abyss be vocal with speech. I pierce its order; I dissipate its fear; I dispose of it within the circuit of my expanding life. So much only of life as I know by experience, so much of the wilderness have I vanquished and planted, or so far have I extended my being, my dominion. I do not see how any man can afford, for the sake of his nerves and his nap, to spare any action in which he can partake. It is pearls and rubies to his discourse. Drudgery, calamity, exasperation, want, are instructers in eloquence and wisdom. The true scholar grudges every opportunity of action past by, as a loss of power. 

It is the raw material out of which the intellect moulds her splendid products. A strange process too, this, by which experience is converted into thought, as a mulberry leaf is converted into satin. The manufacture goes forward at all hours. 

The actions and events of our childhood and youth, are now matters of calmest observation. They lie like fair pictures in the air. Not so with our recent actions,  with the business which we now have in hand. On this we are quite unable to speculate. Our affections as yet circulate through it. We no more feel or know it, than we feel the feet, or the hand, or the brain of our body. The new deed is yet a part of life,  remains for a time immersed in our unconscious life. In some contemplative hour, it detaches itself from the life like a ripe fruit, to become a thought of the mind. Instantly, it is raised, transfigured; the corruptible has put on incorruption. Henceforth it is an object of beauty, however base its origin and neighborhood. Observe, too, the impossibility of antedating this act. In its grub state, it cannot fly, it cannot shine, it is a dull grub. But suddenly, without observation, the selfsame thing unfurls beautiful wings, and is an angel of wisdom. So is there no fact, no event, in our private history, which shall not, sooner or later, lose its adhesive, inert form, and astonish us by soaring from our body into the empyrean. Cradle and infancy, school and playground, the fear of boys, and dogs, and ferules, the love of little maids and berries, and many another fact that once filled the whole sky, are gone already; friend and relative, profession and party, town and country, nation and world, must also soar and sing. 

Of course, he who has put forth his total strength in fit actions, has the richest return of wisdom. I will not shut myself out of this globe of action, and transplant an oak into a flower-pot, there to hunger and pine; nor trust the revenue of some single faculty, and exhaust one vein of thought, much like those Savoyards, who, getting their livelihood by carving shepherds, shepherdesses, and smoking Dutchmen, for all Europe, went out one day to the mountain to find stock, and discovered that they had whittled up the last of their pine-trees. Authors we have, in numbers, who have written out their vein, and who, moved by a commendable prudence, sail for Greece or Palestine, follow the trapper into the prairie, or ramble round Algiers, to replenish their merchantable stock. 

If it were only for a vocabulary, the scholar would be covetous of action. Life is our dictionary. Years are well spent in country labors; in town,  in the insight into trades and manufactures; in frank intercourse with many men and women; in science; in art; to the one end of mastering in all their facts a language by which to illustrate and embody our perceptions. I learn immediately from any speaker how much he has already lived, through the poverty or the splendor of his speech. Life lies behind us as the quarry from whence we get tiles and copestones for the masonry of to-day. This is the way to learn grammar. Colleges and books only copy the language which the field and the work-yard made. 

But the final value of action, like that of books, and better than books, is, that it is a resource. That great principle of Undulation in nature, that shows itself in the inspiring and expiring of the breath; in desire and satiety; in the ebb and flow of the sea; in day and night; in heat and cold; and as yet more deeply ingrained in every atom and every fluid, is known to us under the name of Polarity,  these "fits of easy transmission and reflection," as Newton called them, are the law of nature because they are the law of spirit. 

The mind now thinks; now acts; and each fit reproduces the other. When the artist has exhausted his materials, when the fancy no longer paints, when thoughts are no longer apprehended, and books are a weariness,  he has always the resource to live. Character is higher than intellect. Thinking is the function. Living is the functionary. The stream retreats to its source. A great soul will be strong to live, as well as strong to think. Does he lack organ or medium to impart his truths? He can still fall back on this elemental force of living them. This is a total act. Thinking is a partial act. Let the grandeur of justice shine in his affairs. Let the beauty of affection cheer his lowly roof. Those 'far from fame,' who dwell and act with him, will feel the force of his constitution in the doings and passages of the day better than it can be measured by any public and designed display. Time shall teach him, that the scholar loses no hour which the man lives. Herein he unfolds the sacred germ of his instinct, screened from influence. What is lost in seemliness is gained in strength. Not out of those, on whom systems of education have exhausted their culture, comes the helpful giant to destroy the old or to build the new, but out of unhandselled savage nature, out of terrible Druids and Berserkirs, come at last Alfred and Shakspeare. 

I hear therefore with joy whatever is beginning to be said of the dignity and necessity of labor to every citizen. There is virtue yet in the hoe and the spade, for learned as well as for unlearned hands. And labor is everywhere welcome; always we are invited to work; only be this limitation observed, that a man shall not for the sake of wider activity sacrifice any opinion to the popular judgments and modes of action. 

I have now spoken of the education of the scholar by nature, by books, and by action. It remains to say somewhat of his duties. 

They are such as become Man Thinking. They may all be comprised in self-trust. The office of the scholar is to cheer, to raise, and to guide men by showing them facts amidst appearances. He plies the slow, unhonored, and unpaid task of observation. Flamsteed and Herschel, in their glazed observatories, may catalogue the stars with the praise of all men, and, the results being splendid and useful, honor is sure. But he, in his private observatory, cataloguing obscure and nebulous stars of the human mind, which as yet no man has thought of as such,  watching days and months, sometimes, for a few facts; correcting still his old records;  must relinquish display and immediate fame. In the long period of his preparation, he must betray often an ignorance and shiftlessness in popular arts, incurring the disdain of the able who shoulder him aside. Long he must stammer in his speech; often forego the living for the dead. Worse yet, he must accept,  how often! poverty and solitude. For the ease and pleasure of treading the old road, accepting the fashions, the education, the religion of society, he takes the cross of making his own, and, of course, the self-accusation, the faint heart, the frequent uncertainty and loss of time, which are the nettles and tangling vines in the way of the self-relying and self-directed; and the state of virtual hostility in which he seems to stand to society, and especially to educated society. For all this loss and scorn, what offset? He is to find consolation in exercising the highest functions of human nature. He is one, who raises himself from private considerations, and breathes and lives on public and illustrious thoughts. He is the world's eye. He is the world's heart. He is to resist the vulgar prosperity that retrogrades ever to barbarism, by preserving and communicating heroic sentiments, noble biographies, melodious verse, and the conclusions of history. Whatsoever oracles the human heart, in all emergencies, in all solemn hours, has uttered as its commentary on the world of actions,  these he shall receive and impart. And whatsoever new verdict Reason from her inviolable seat pronounces on the passing men and events of to-day,  this he shall hear and promulgate. 

These being his functions, it becomes him to feel all confidence in himself, and to defer never to the popular cry. He and he only knows the world. The world of any moment is the merest appearance. Some great decorum, some fetish of a government, some ephemeral trade, or war, or man, is cried up by half mankind and cried down by the other half, as if all depended on this particular up or down. The odds are that the whole question is not worth the poorest thought which the scholar has lost in listening to the controversy. Let him not quit his belief that a popgun is a popgun, though the ancient and honorable of the earth affirm it to be the crack of doom. In silence, in steadiness, in severe abstraction, let him hold by himself; add observation to observation, patient of neglect, patient of reproach; and bide his own time,  happy enough, if he can satisfy himself alone, that this day he has seen something truly. Success treads on every right step. For the instinct is sure, that prompts him to tell his brother what he thinks. He then learns, that in going down into the secrets of his own mind, he has descended into the secrets of all minds. He learns that he who has mastered any law in his private thoughts, is master to that extent of all men whose language he speaks, and of all into whose language his own can be translated. The poet, in utter solitude remembering his spontaneous thoughts and recording them, is found to have recorded that, which men in crowded cities find true for them also. The orator distrusts at first the fitness of his frank confessions,  his want of knowledge of the persons he addresses,  until he finds that he is the complement of his hearers;  that they drink his words because he fulfils for them their own nature; the deeper he dives into his privatest, secretest presentiment, to his wonder he finds, this is the most acceptable, most public, and universally true. The people delight in it; the better part of every man feels, This is my music; this is myself. 

In self-trust, all the virtues are comprehended. Free should the scholar be,  free and brave. Free even to the definition of freedom, "without any hindrance that does not arise out of his own constitution." Brave; for fear is a thing, which a scholar by his very function puts behind him. Fear always springs from ignorance. It is a shame to him if his tranquillity, amid dangerous times, arise from the presumption, that, like children and women, his is a protected class; or if he seek a temporary peace by the diversion of his thoughts from politics or vexed questions, hiding his head like an ostrich in the flowering bushes, peeping into microscopes, and turning rhymes, as a boy whistles to keep his courage up. So is the danger a danger still; so is the fear worse. Manlike let him turn and face it. Let him look into its eye and search its nature, inspect its origin,  see the whelping of this lion,  which lies no great way back; he will then find in himself a perfect comprehension of its nature and extent; he will have made his hands meet on the other side, and can henceforth defy it, and pass on superior. The world is his, who can see through its pretension. What deafness, what stone-blind custom, what overgrown error you behold, is there only by sufferance,  by your sufferance. See it to be a lie, and you have already dealt it its mortal blow. 

Yes, we are the cowed,  we the trustless. It is a mischievous notion that we are come late into nature; that the world was finished a long time ago. As the world was plastic and fluid in the hands of God, so it is ever to so much of his attributes as we bring to it. To ignorance and sin, it is flint. They adapt themselves to it as they may; but in proportion as a man has any thing in him divine, the firmament flows before him and takes his signet and form. Not he is great who can alter matter, but he who can alter my state of mind. They are the kings of the world who give the color of their present thought to all nature and all art, and persuade men by the cheerful serenity of their carrying the matter, that this thing which they do, is the apple which the ages have desired to pluck, now at last ripe, and inviting nations to the harvest. The great man makes the great thing. Wherever Macdonald sits, there is the head of the table. Linnaeus makes botany the most alluring of studies, and wins it from the farmer and the herb-woman; Davy, chemistry; and Cuvier, fossils. The day is always his, who works in it with serenity and great aims. The unstable estimates of men crowd to him whose mind is filled with a truth, as the heaped waves of the Atlantic follow the moon. 

For this self-trust, the reason is deeper than can be fathomed,  darker than can be enlightened. I might not carry with me the feeling of my audience in stating my own belief. But I have already shown the ground of my hope, in adverting to the doctrine that man is one. I believe man has been wronged; he has wronged himself. He has almost lost the light, that can lead him back to his prerogatives. Men are become of no account. Men in history, men in the world of to-day are bugs, are spawn, and are called `the mass' and `the herd.' In a century, in a millennium, one or two men; that is to say,  one or two approximations to the right state of every man. All the rest behold in the hero or the poet their own green and crude being,  ripened; yes, and are content to be less, so that may attain to its full stature. What a testimony,  full of grandeur, full of pity, is borne to the demands of his own nature, by the poor clansman, the poor partisan, who rejoices in the glory of his chief. The poor and the low find some amends to their immense moral capacity, for their acquiescence in a political and social inferiority. They are content to be brushed like flies from the path of a great person, so that justice shall be done by him to that common nature which it is the dearest desire of all to see enlarged and glorified. They sun themselves in the great man's light, and feel it to be their own element. They cast the dignity of man from their downtrod selves upon the shoulders of a hero, and will perish to add one drop of blood to make that great heart beat, those giant sinews combat and conquer. He lives for us, and we live in him. 

Men such as they are, very naturally seek money or power; and power because it is as good as money,  the "spoils," so called, "of office." And why not? for they aspire to the highest, and this, in their sleep-walking, they dream is highest. Wake them, and they shall quit the false good, and leap to the true, and leave governments to clerks and desks. This revolution is to be wrought by the gradual domestication of the idea of Culture. The main enterprise of the world for splendor, for extent, is the upbuilding of a man. Here are the materials strown along the ground. The private life of one man shall be a more illustrious monarchy,  more formidable to its enemy, more sweet and serene in its influence to its friend, than any kingdom in history. For a man, rightly viewed, comprehendeth the particular natures of all men. Each philosopher, each bard, each actor, has only done for me, as by a delegate, what one day I can do for myself. The books which once we valued more than the apple of the eye, we have quite exhausted. What is that but saying, that we have come up with the point of view which the universal mind took through the eyes of one scribe; we have been that man, and have passed on. First, one; then, another; we drain all cisterns, and, waxing greater by all these supplies, we crave a better and more abundant food. The man has never lived that can feed us ever. The human mind cannot be enshrined in a person, who shall set a barrier on any one side to this unbounded, unboundable empire. It is one central fire, which, flaming now out of the lips of Etna, lightens the capes of Sicily; and, now out of the throat of Vesuvius, illuminates the towers and vineyards of Naples. It is one light which beams out of a thousand stars. It is one soul which animates all men. 

But I have dwelt perhaps tediously upon this abstraction of the Scholar. I ought not to delay longer to add what I have to say, of nearer reference to the time and to this country. 

Historically, there is thought to be a difference in the ideas which predominate over successive epochs, and there are data for marking the genius of the Classic, of the Romantic, and now of the Reflective or Philosophical age. With the views I have intimated of the oneness or the identity of the mind through all individuals, I do not much dwell on these differences. In fact, I believe each individual passes through all three. The boy is a Greek; the youth, romantic; the adult, reflective. I deny not, however, that a revolution in the leading idea may be distinctly enough traced. 

Our age is bewailed as the age of Introversion. Must that needs be evil? We, it seems, are critical; we are embarrassed with second thoughts; we cannot enjoy any thing for hankering to know whereof the pleasure consists; we are lined with eyes; we see with our feet; the time is infected with Hamlet's unhappiness,  

"Sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought."

Is it so bad then? Sight is the last thing to be pitied. Would we be blind? Do we fear lest we should outsee nature and God, and drink truth dry? I look upon the discontent of the literary class, as a mere announcement of the fact, that they find themselves not in the state of mind of their fathers, and regret the coming state as untried; as a boy dreads the water before he has learned that he can swim. If there is any period one would desire to be born in,  is it not the age of Revolution; when the old and the new stand side by side, and admit of being compared; when the energies of all men are searched by fear and by hope; when the historic glories of the old, can be compensated by the rich possibilities of the new era? This time, like all times, is a very good one, if we but know what to do with it. 

I read with joy some of the auspicious signs of the coming days, as they glimmer already through poetry and art, through philosophy and science, through church and state. 

One of these signs is the fact, that the same movement which effected the elevation of what was called the lowest class in the state, assumed in literature a very marked and as benign an aspect. Instead of the sublime and beautiful; the near, the low, the common, was explored and poetized. That, which had been negligently trodden under foot by those who were harnessing and provisioning themselves for long journeys into far countries, is suddenly found to be richer than all foreign parts. The literature of the poor, the feelings of the child, the philosophy of the street, the meaning of household life, are the topics of the time. It is a great stride. It is a sign,  is it not? of new vigor, when the extremities are made active, when currents of warm life run into the hands and the feet. I ask not for the great, the remote, the romantic; what is doing in Italy or Arabia; what is Greek art, or Provencal minstrelsy; I embrace the common, I explore and sit at the feet of the familiar, the low. Give me insight into to-day, and you may have the antique and future worlds. What would we really know the meaning of? The meal in the firkin; the milk in the pan; the ballad in the street; the news of the boat; the glance of the eye; the form and the gait of the body;  show me the ultimate reason of these matters; show me the sublime presence of the highest spiritual cause lurking, as always it does lurk, in these suburbs and extremities of nature; let me see every trifle bristling with the polarity that ranges it instantly on an eternal law; and the shop, the plough, and the leger, referred to the like cause by which light undulates and poets sing;  and the world lies no longer a dull miscellany and lumber-room, but has form and order; there is no trifle; there is no puzzle; but one design unites and animates the farthest pinnacle and the lowest trench. 

This idea has inspired the genius of Goldsmith, Burns, Cowper, and, in a newer time, of Goethe, Wordsworth, and Carlyle. This idea they have differently followed and with various success. In contrast with their writing, the style of Pope, of Johnson, of Gibbon, looks cold and pedantic. This writing is blood-warm. Man is surprised to find that things near are not less beautiful and wondrous than things remote. The near explains the far. The drop is a small ocean. A man is related to all nature. This perception of the worth of the vulgar is fruitful in discoveries. Goethe, in this very thing the most modern of the moderns, has shown us, as none ever did, the genius of the ancients. 

There is one man of genius, who has done much for this philosophy of life, whose literary value has never yet been rightly estimated;  I mean Emanuel Swedenborg. The most imaginative of men, yet writing with the precision of a mathematician, he endeavored to engraft a purely philosophical Ethics on the popular Christianity of his time. Such an attempt, of course, must have difficulty, which no genius could surmount. But he saw and showed the connection between nature and the affections of the soul. He pierced the emblematic or spiritual character of the visible, audible, tangible world. Especially did his shade-loving muse hover over and interpret the lower parts of nature; he showed the mysterious bond that allies moral evil to the foul material forms, and has given in epical parables a theory of isanity, of beasts, of unclean and fearful things. 

Another sign of our times, also marked by an analogous political movement, is, the new importance given to the single person. Every thing that tends to insulate the individual,  to surround him with barriers of natural respect, so that each man shall feel the world is his, and man shall treat with man as a sovereign state with a sovereign state;  tends to true union as well as greatness. "I learned," said the melancholy Pestalozzi, "that no man in God's wide earth is either willing or able to help any other man." Help must come from the bosom alone. The scholar is that man who must take up into himself all the ability of the time, all the contributions of the past, all the hopes of the future. He must be an university of knowledges. If there be one lesson more than another, which should pierce his ear, it is, The world is nothing, the man is all; in yourself is the law of all nature, and you know not yet how a globule of sap ascends; in yourself slumbers the whole of Reason; it is for you to know all, it is for you to dare all. Mr. President and Gentlemen, this confidence in the unsearched might of man belongs, by all motives, by all prophecy, by all preparation, to the American Scholar. We have listened too long to the courtly muses of Europe. The spirit of the American freeman is already suspected to be timid, imitative, tame. Public and private avarice make the air we breathe thick and fat. The scholar is decent, indolent, complaisant. See already the tragic consequence. The mind of this country, taught to aim at low objects, eats upon itself. There is no work for any but the decorous and the complaisant. Young men of the fairest promise, who begin life upon our shores, inflated by the mountain winds, shined upon by all the stars of God, find the earth below not in unison with these,  but are hindered from action by the disgust which the principles on which business is managed inspire, and turn drudges, or die of disgust,  some of them suicides. What is the remedy? They did not yet see, and thousands of young men as hopeful now crowding to the barriers for the career, do not yet see, that, if the single man plant himself indomitably on his instincts, and there abide, the huge world will come round to him. Patience,  patience;  with the shades of all the good and great for company; and for solace, the perspective of your own infinite life; and for work, the study and the communication of principles, the making those instincts prevalent, the conversion of the world. Is it not the chief disgrace in the world, not to be an unit;  not to be reckoned one character;  not to yield that peculiar fruit which each man was created to bear, but to be reckoned in the gross, in the hundred, or the thousand, of the party, the section, to which we belong; and our opinion predicted geographically, as the north, or the south? Not so, brothers and friends,  please God, ours shall not be so. We will walk on our own feet; we will work with our own hands; we will speak our own minds. The study of letters shall be no longer a name for pity, for doubt, and for sensual indulgence. The dread of man and the love of man shall be a wall of defence and a wreath of joy around all. A nation of men will for the first time exist, because each believes himself inspired by the Divine Soul which also inspires all men.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kete me poshte e kam fort per zemer (edhe pse disa ja vene ne dyshim autoresine)

To laugh often and much; 
To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;
To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;
To appreciate beauty, to find the best in others;
To leave the world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden patch or a redeemed social condition;
_To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived._
This is to have succeeded.-- Ralph Waldo Emerson

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson


http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/hi...it/emerson.jpg 
Natura (1836) - Parte I -
(Nature)



Sottile catena di innumerevoli anelli
Ognuno si unisce al più lontano.
L'occhio legge presagi dove si posa,
E la rosa parla tutti i linguaggi.
E sforzandosi diventare uomo, il verme
Monta attraverso tutte le spire della forma (1)




Introduzione

La nostra età è retrospettiva. Costruisce i sepolcri dei padri. Scrive biografie, storie, e critica. Le generazioni passate hanno contemplato Dio e la natura faccia a faccia; noi attraverso i loro occhi. Perché non dovremmo sperimentare anche noi un rapporto originale con l'universo? Perché non dovremmo avere anche noi una poesia una filosofia che vadano alle cose direttamente e non attraverso la tradizione, e una religione a noi rivelata, piuttosto che la sua storia? Avvinti per una stagione alla natura, la cui corrente vitale fluisce attorno a noi e attraverso noi e ci invita, mediante il suo potere, ad un agire proporzionato alla natura, perché dovremmo brancolare attraverso le ossa secche del passato o indurre la generazione attuale a mascherarsi con il suo scolorito guardaroba? Il sole risplende anche oggi. C'è più lana e più lino nei campi. Ci sono nuove terre, nuovi uomini, nuovi pensieri. Domandiamoci allora quali debbano essere le nostre opere, le nostre leggi e il nostro culto.
Senza dubbio non ci poniamo domande destinate a rimanere senza risposta. Dobbiamo avere fiducia nella perfezione del creato sino al punto di credere che l'ordine delle cose potrà soddisfare qualunque curiosità l'ordine delle cose abbia destato in noi. La condizione di ogni uomo è una soluzione in geroglifico a quelle domande che vorrebbe porre. Questa soluzione egli la pratica nella vita, prima di apprenderla come verità. Allo stesso modo, la natura, nelle sue forme e tendenze, sta già tracciando il suo proprio disegno. Interpelliamo la straordinaria apparizione che risplende così pacificamente attorno a noi. Cerchiamo di scoprire a che scopo esiste la natura.
Tutta la scienza ha un unico scopo: trovare una teoria della natura. Noi abbiamo teorie delle razze e delle funzioni, ma a stento riusciamo a mettere insieme un sia pure remoto approccio a un'idea di creazione. Siamo ora così lontani dalla strada che porta alla verità, che i maestri di cose religiose discutono tra di loro e si odiano l'un l'altro, mentre chi si dedica alla speculazione è considerato corrotto e frivolo. Ma, a un retto giudizio, la verità più astratta è proprio la più pratica. Dovunque appare una teoria vera, non avrà bisogno di dimostrazioni. La sua verifica è quella di riuscire a spiegare tutti i fenomeni. Ora molti fra questi vengono ritenuti inspiegati e anzi inspiegabili; come ad esempio il linguaggio, il sonno, la follia, i sogni, gli animali, il sesso.
Da un punto di vista filosofico, l'universo è composto dalla Natura e dall'Anima. In senso stretto, perciò, tutto quello che è separato da noi, tutto quello che la Filosofia distingue come NON IO, cioè sia la natura che l'arte, tutti gli altri uomini e il mio corpo, deve essere classificato sotto questo nome, NATURA. Nell'enumerare i valori della natura e nel sommare i loro risultati, userò la parola in entrambi i sensi, cioè nel suo significato comune come in quello filosofico. In indagini così generali come la presente, l'imprecisione non riguarda la materia; eviteremo ogni confusione di pensiero. La Natura, nel senso comune, si riferisce ad essenze non modificate dalla mano dell'uomo; lo spazio, l'aria, il fiume, la foglia. L'Arte si riferisce alla mescolanza della volontà umana con i medesimi oggetti, come avviene con una casa, un canale, una statua, un quadro. Ma le sue operazioni, prese tutte insieme, sono così una statua, un quadro. Ma le sue operazioni, prese tutte insieme, sono così insignificanti, un piccolo intervento con lo scalpello, una cottura al forno, un rammendo, un lavaggio, che, dinanzi a un' impressione grandiosa come quella prodotta dal mondo sulla mente umana, esse non modificano il risultato.



I.        Natura

Per stare in solitudine l'uomo ha bisogno di ritirarsi tanto dalla sua camera quanto dalla società. Non vivo in solitudine finché leggo o scrivo, anche se nessuno ècon me. Ma se un uomo vuole essere solo, che guardi alle stelle. I raggi che vengono da quei mondi celesti introdurranno una barriera tra lui e le cose volgari. Si potrebbe pensare che l'atmosfera sia stata creata trasparente allo scopo di mettere l'uomo, nei corpi celesti, alla perpetua presenza del sublime. Come sono straordinari, visti nelle strade delle città! Se le stelle apparissero una notte ogni mille anni, come potrebbero gli uomini credere e adorare e preservare per molte generazioni il ricordo dell'apparizione della città di Dio! Ma sorgono ogni notte, questi messaggeri della bellezza, e illuminano l'universo con il loro sorriso ammonitore.
Le stelle risvegliano una certa reverenza perché, pur essendo sempre presenti, sono sempre inaccessibili; ma tutti gli oggetti naturali fanno un'impressione simile, quando la mente è aperta alla loro influenza. La Natura non veste mai una mediocre apparenza. Né l'uomo più saggio può strapparle i suoi segreti e perdere ogni curiosità scoprendo tutta la sua perfezione. La Natura non è mai diventata un giocattolo per uno spirito saggio. I fiori, gli animali, le montagne riflettono tutta la saggezza dei suoi momenti migliori, così come hanno rallegrato la semplicità della sua infanzia.
Quando parliamo della natura in questi termini, abbiamo in mente un sentimento preciso, ma sommamente poetico. Intendiamo l'integrità dell'impressione procurata da molteplici oggetti naturali. E questo che distingue il pezzo di legno del tagliaboschi dall'albero del poeta. L'incantevole paesaggio che ho visto questa mattina è senza dubbio costituito da venti o trenta fattorie. Miller possiede questi terreni, Locke quelli, e Manning il terreno boschivo che sta oltre. Ma nessuno di essi possiede il paesaggio. C'è una proprietà nell'orizzonte che nessun uomo possiede se non chi riesce con il proprio occhio a integrare tutte le parti, vale a dire, il poeta. Questa è la parte migliore delle fattorie di questi uomini, eppure ad essa i contratti di proprietà non danno un diritto.
In verità, pochi adulti possono vedere la natura. La maggior parte delle persone non vede il sole. Oppure ne una visione molto superficiale. Il sole illumina solamente l'occhio dell'uomo, ma risplende dentro l'occhio e nel cuore del bambino. L'amante della natura è colui i cui sensi interni ed esterni sono ancora in pieno accordo tra di loro; chi ha saputo conservare lo spirito dell'infanzia perfino nell'età adulta. Il suo rapporto con il cielo e con la terra diventa parte del suo cibo quotidiano. In presenza della natura una fiera beatitudine penetra nell'uomo, nonostante i dolori reali. La Natura dice: «E la mia creatura e, malgrado tutti i suoi impertinenti dolori, sarà felice con me». Non il sole o l'estate come tali, ma ogni ora e stagione rendono il loro omaggio di beatitudine; poiché ogni ora e ogni cambiamento corrispondono a un diverso stato di mente e lo autorizzano, dal mezzogiorno irrespirabile alla mezzanotte più cupa. La Natura è uno scenario che si adatta ugualmente bene ad un'opera comica o tragica. Nella buona salute, l'aria è come un liquore dall'incredibile virtù. Attraversando un terreno spoglio, sguazzando nella neve che si scioglie, nel crepuscolo, sotto un cielo nuvoloso, senza avere nei miei pensieri alcun presagio di speciale buona fortuna, ho assaporato una perfetta letizia. Quasi ho paura a pensare quanto sono felice. Anche nei boschi un uomo elimina i suoi anni come il serpente la sua pelle, e in qualunque periodo della vita è sempre un bambino. Nei boschi è la perpetua giovinezza. In queste piantagioni di Dio regnano un decoro e una santità, una perenne festa viene allestita, e l'ospite non vede come potrebbe stancarsene in mille anni. Nei boschi ritorniamo alla ragione e alla fede. Lì sento che niente mi può capitare nella vita, nessuna disgrazia, nessuna calamità (purché mi lasci la vista), che la natura non possa riparare. Stando sulla nuda terra, il' capo immerso nell'aria serena e sollevato nell'infinito spazio, tutto l'egoismo meschino svanisce. Divento un trasparente bulbo oculare, non sono niente, vedo tutto; le correnti dell'Essere universale circolano attraverso me; sono una parte o una particella di Dio. Il nome dell'amico più vicino suona allora straniero e accidentale: essere fratelli, o conoscenti, padroni o servi, diventa allora un'inezia fastidiosa. Io sono l'amante dell'irresistibile e immortale bellezza. Nella solitudine trovo qualcosa di più caro e connaturale che nelle strade o nei villaggi. In un paesaggio sereno, e specialmente nella lontana linea dell'orizzonte, l'uomo contempla qualcosa di bello quanto la sua stessa natura.
La più grande beatitudine offerta dai campi e dai boschi è la suggestione di un'occulta relazione tra l'uomo e la vegetazione. Non sono solo e sconosciuto. Essi mi mandano segnali e altrettanto faccio io. L'ondeggiare dei rami nella tempesta è nuovo e al tempo stesso antico per me. Mi sorprende, e pure non è sconosciuto. L'effetto che produce è quello di un più nobile pensiero o di una più elevata emozione che mi raggiunse nel momento in cui ero convinto di pensare esattamente o di operare rettamente.
Pure è certo che il potere di produrre una simile gioia non risiede nella natura, ma nell'uomo, o nell'armonia di entrambi. E necessario fare uso di questo tipo di piacere con grande temperanza. Poiché la natura non è sempre vestita con l'abito della festa, ma la stessa scena che ieri mandava il suo profumo e risplendeva come per la festa delle ninfe può oggi essere ricoperta di malinconia. La Natura veste sempre i colori dello spirito. Per un uomo oppresso dalla sventura il calore stesso del focolare ha qualcosa di triste. Vi è allora un certo disprezzo del paesaggio percepito da chi ha appena perso un amico, morto. Il cielo che si stende a ricoprire uomini mediocri è meno grandioso.


II.        Utilità

Chiunque consideri la causa ultima del mondo distinguerà una moltitudine di funzioni che contribuiscono tutte al risultato finale. Esse si possono classificare in una delle seguenti categorie: Utilità; Bellezza; Linguaggio; Disciplina.
Nella categoria generale dell'utilità colloco tutti quei vantaggi per i quali i nostri sensi sono debitori alla natura. Questo, certamente, è un beneficio temporaneo e mediato, non ultimo, come il servizio che la natura rende all'anima. Tuttavia, nonostante questo carattere basso, questo beneficio è perfetto nel suo genere, e costituisce il solo uso della natura che tutti gli uomini apprendono. L'angustia umana appare come infantile insolenza, quando esploriamo la costante e generosa provvista preparata per aiutare e dilettare l'uomo su questa sfera verde che lo tiene a galla nei cieli. Quali angeli hanno potuto inventare questi splendidi ornamenti, questi ricchi apparati, questo oceano di aria sopra, questo oceano di acqua sotto, questo firmamento di terra in mezzo? Questo zodiaco di luci, questa cortina di nuvole gocciolanti, questa coperta striata di climi, questo anno quadripartito? Le bestie, il fuoco, l'acqua, le pietre e il grano servono l'uomo. Il campo è nello stesso tempo il suo pavimento, il suo cortile, il suo campo di giochi, il suo giardino e il suo letto.




Più servi sono all'uomo soggetti
di quanto egli s'avvede (2)



La natura, nel suo ministero volto all'uomo, non è solamente il materiale, ma anche il processo e il risultato. Tutte le parti interagiscono l'una con l'altra senza interruzione per il vantaggio dell'uomo. Il vento pianta il seme; il sole fa evaporare il mare; il vento soffia il vapore sul campo; il ghiaccio, dall'altra parte del pianeta, condensa la pioggia; la pioggia nutre le piante; le piante nutrono gli animali; e in questo modo la circolazione infinita della divina carità nutre l'uomo.
Le arti utili sono poi riproduzioni o nuove combinazioni, ad opera dell'intelligenza umana, degli stessi benefattori naturali. L'uomo non aspetta più i venti favorevoli, ma per mezzo del vapore realizza la favola della sacca di Eolo e porta i trentadue venti nella caldaia della sua nave. Per diminuire l'attrito, pavimenta la strada di barre di ferro e, stivando su una carrozza un intero carico di uomini, animali, e merce, sfreccia attraverso il paese, da città a città, come un'aquila o una rondine attraverso l'aria. Come è cambiato il volto del mondo, dal tempo di Noè a quello di Napoleone, grazie a questo insieme di aiuti! Il semplice e povero cittadino possiede città, navi, canali, ponti, costruiti per lui. Va all'ufficio postale, e l'umanità si occupa delle sue commissioni; va alla libreria e l'umanità legge e scrive per lui di tutto quello che succede; va al palazzo di giustizia e le nazioni si incaricano di rimediare ai suoi torti. Stabilisce la sua dimora lungo la strada, e l'umanità esce ogni mattina, e rimuove la neve con una pala e apre un sentiero per lui.
Ma non c'è bisogno di specificare particolari in questa categoria di vantaggi. Il catalogo è infinito, e gli esempi sono così ovvi che li lascerò alla riflessione del lettore, con l'osservazione generale, che questo tipo di beneficio materiale è in rapporto con un bene ulteriore. Un uomo si nutre non solo per nutrirsi, ma per poter lavorare.



III.        Bellezza

Un più nobile bisogno umano è soddisfatto dalla natura, e cioè l'amore della Bellezza.
Gli antichi greci chiamavano il mondo kòsmos, bellezza. Tale è la costituzione delle cose, o tale è il potere plastico dell'occhio umano, che le forme primarie, come il cielo, le montagne, gli alberi, gli animali ci danno un piacere in sé e per sé; un piacere che sorge spontaneo dalla forma, dal colore, dal movimento, e dall'insieme. Tutto questo sembra in parte dovuto all'occhio stesso. L'occhio è il migliore degli artisti. Attraverso la mutua azione della sua struttura e delle leggi della luce si produce la prospettiva, che integra ogni massa di oggetti, di qualunque carattere, in un globo ben colorato e sfumato, in modo tale che, mentre i singoli oggetti rimangono insignificanti e non stimolanti, il paesaggio che essi compongono è circolare e simmetrico. E come l'occhio è il migliore compositore, così la luce è il primo dei pittori. Non c'è oggetto così ripugnante che la luce intensa non possa rendere bellissimo. E lo stimolo che essa produce sui sensì, e quella sorta di immensità che essa possiede, come lo spazio e il tempo, rendono gioiosa tutta la materia. Perfino il cadavere ha una sua particolare bellezza. Ma oltre a questa generale grazia diffusa nella natura, quasi tutte le singole forme sono gradevoli all'occhio, come è provato dalle nostre innumerevoli imitazioni di qualcuna di esse, come la ghianda, il chicco d'uva, la pigna, la spiga di grano, l'uovo, le ali e le forme di molti uccelli, l'artiglio del leone, il serpente, la farfalla, le conchiglie marine, le fiamme, le nuvole, i germogli, le foglie e le forme di molti alberi, come la palma.
Per meglio considerarli, possiamo distribuire gli aspetti della Bellezza in tre specie.


1. Innanzitutto, la semplice percezione delle forme naturali è fonte di gioia. L'influenza delle forme e degli effetti naturali è così necessaria all'uomo che, nelle sue funzioni più basse, essa sembra collocarsi al confine tra l'utilità e la bellezza. Per il corpo e per la mente oppressi da un lavoro o da un ambiente nocivo, la natura è un medicinale e ristabilisce il loro tono. L'artigiano, l'avvocato escono dalla confusione dell'ambiente di lavoro e delle strade, vedono il cielo e i boschi, e in questo modo tornano a essere uomini. Nella loro eterna calma, l'uomo trova se stesso. La salute dell'occhio sembra richiedere un orizzonte. Non siamo mai stanchi, fino a quando possiamo vedere abbastanza lontano.
Ma, in altri momenti, la Natura produce una soddisfazione particolare unicamente attraverso la sua bellezza, e senza che si aggiunga alcun beneficio per il nostro corpo. Ho visto lo spettacolo del mattino dalla cima della collina di fronte alla mia casa, dalle prime luci del giorno al sorgere del sole, con emozioni che un angelo potrebbe condividere. Le lunghe e sottili strisce di nuvole galleggiano come pesci nel mare purpureo di luce. Dalla terra, come una spiaggia, guardo quel mare silenzioso. Mi pare di condividere le sue rapide trasformazioni; l'attivo incanto raggiunge la mia polvere terrena e io mi espando e cospiro con il vento del mattino. Con cbe pochi e ordinari elementi, la natura ci rende simili agli dei! Datemi la salute, datemi l'arco di una giornata, e renderò ridicolo tutto lo sfarzo degli imperatori. L'alba è la mia Assiria; il tramonto e il sorgere della luna la mia Pafo, e inimmaginabili regni di fiaba; il mezzogiorno pieno sarà la mia Inghilterra dei sensi e dell'intelligenza; la notte sarà la mia Germania di mistica filosofia e di sogni.
Non meno straordinario, se si esclude la nostra minore sensibilità nel pomeriggio, era, a tarda sera, l'incanto di un tramonto di gennaio. Le nuvole dell'occidente si erano divise in tanti fiocchi rosa modulati in tinte di inesprimibile morbidezza, e l'aria aveva tanta vita e dolcezza che era una pena rientrare in casa. Che cosa voleva dire la natura? Non c'era significato nella viva tranquillità della valle dietro il mulino, che Omero e Shakespeare non avrebbero potuto ricreare per me con le parole? Gli alberi senza foglie diventano spire di fiamma nel tramonto, nell'azzurro cupo del cielo a oriente a fare loro da sfondo, e le stelle dei calici morti dei fiori, e ogni stelo appassito e la stoppia ricoperta di brina, danno un contributo alla musica muta.
Gli abitanti delle città pensano che il paesaggio della campagna sia piacevole solo per metà dell'anno. Io trovo la mia beatitudine nelle bellezze del paesaggio d'inverno, e credo che noi ne siamo toccati come dalle geniali influenze dell'estate. Per l'occhio attento ogni momento dell'anno ha la sua particolare bellezza e, nello stesso campo, contempla, in ogni momento, un quadro che non era mai stato visto prima, e che non sarà visto mai più. I cieli cambiano ogni momento e riflettono la loro gloria o la loro malinconia nelle pianure sottostanti. Lo stato dei raccolti nelle vicine fattorie altera l'aspetto della terra di settimana in settimana. La successione delle piante spontanee nei pascoli e ai bordi delle strade, che rappresenta il silenzioso orologio attraverso cui il tempo mostra le ore dell'estate, renderà percettibili perfino le divisioni del giorno a un acuto osservatore. Le tribù degli uccelli e degli insetti, puntuali al loro tempo come le piante, si inseguono l'un l'altra, e l'anno ha spazio per tutte. Per corsi d'acqua la varietà e ancora più grande. In luglio, quell'azzurra pianta acquatica, che si chiama pontederia, fiorisce in ampi letti nei punti poco profondi del nostro fiume ameno e pullula di gialle farfalle in continuo movimento. L'arte non può emulare questo sfarzo di viola e d'oro. Poiché il fiume è in perpetua festa, e ogni mese vanta un nuovo ornamento.
Ma questa bellezza della Natura, vista e sentita come bellezza, è la parte minore. Gli spettacoli del giorno, la rugiada del mattino, l'arcobaleno, le montagne, i frutteti in fiore, le stelle, la luce della luna, le ombre nell'acqua ferma, e cose simili, se vengono ricercate con un'eccessiva avidità, diventano meri spettacoli e ci beffano con la loro irrealtà. Esci di casa per vedere la luna, e questa non sarà che un finto luccichio; non ti piacerà come quando la luce della luna splende sul tuo viaggio necessario. Chi potrà afferrare il bagliore di bellezza dei gialli pomeriggi di ottobre? Se ti fai avanti per afferrarla, ecco sparisce; è solo un miraggio: come quando guardi dal finestrino della diligenza.



2. La presenza di un più alto valore, vale a dire di un elemento spirituale, è essenziale per la perfezione della natura. L'alta e divina bellezza che può essere amata senza mollezza, è quella che si trova in combinazione con l'umana volontà e non se ne separa mai. La bellezza è il segno che Dio incide sulla virtù (3). Ogni azione naturale è piena di grazia. Ogni atto eroico è anche pieno di decoro e fa risplendere della sua luce i luoghi in cui si manifesta e chi vi assiste. Noi apprendiamo attraverso le grandi azioni che l'universo è la proprietà di ogni individuo che ci vive. Ogni creatura razionale ha tutta la natura per sua dote e proprietà. E sua, se lo vuole. L'uomo può spogliarsi di tutto questo; può ritirarsi in un angolo, e abdicare al suo regno, come fanno molti, ma egli ha diritto al mondo per la costituzione. In proporzione all'energia del suo pensiero e della sua volontà, egli prende il mondo dentro di sé. «Tutte quelle cose per cui gli uomini arano, costruiscono, o navigano, obbediscono alla virtù» (4), dice un antico storico. «I venti e le onde -, dice Gibbon, - sono sempre dalla parte del miglior navigatore». Così anche il sole e la luna e tutte le stelle del cielo. Quando accade che una nobile azione sia compiuta in uno scenario di grandiosa bellezza naturale; quando Leonida e i suoi trecento martiri impiegano un intero giorno per morire, e la luna e il sole vengono e li guardano una volta nel ripido passo delle Termopili; quando Arnold von Winkelried (5), sulle alte Alpi, all'ombra della valanga, raccoglie sul suo corpo un fascio di lance austriache per spezzare la linea a vantaggio dei suoi compagni; non sono questi eroi degni di aggiungere la bellezza della scena alla bellezza dell'azione? Quando la nave di Colombo si avvicina alla sponda dell'America, davanti a questa sponda - i seIvaggi in fila, accorsi dalle loro capanne di canna, il mare alle spalle e le montagne viola dell'Arcipelago Indiano intorno - possiamo separare l'uomo dal quadro vivente? Non veste forse il Nuovo Mondo la forma umana con quei boschi di palme e savane come adeguato drappeggio? Sempre la bellezza naturale si insinua come l'aria, e pervade le grandi azioni. Quando Sir Harry Vane (6) fu trascinato sul Tower-Hill, seduto su una slitta, per trovare la morte come campione delle leggi inglesi, uno della folla gridò, rivolto a lui: «Mai avesti seggio più glorioso!». Carlo Il, per intimidire i cittadini di Londra, fece in modo che il patriota Lord Russell (7)fosse condotto in una carrozza aperta, attraverso le principali strade della città, mentre andava al patibolo. «Ma, - come ingenuamente si esprime il suo biografo, - la folla immaginò vedere libertà e virtù assise accanto a lui». In luoghi non ufficiali, tra sordidi oggetti, un atto di virtù o di eroismo sembra improvvisamente attirare a sé il cielo come suo tempio, il sole come sua candela. La Natura tende le sue mani ad abbracciare l'uomo, solo che i pensieri di questi siano di pari grandezza. Volentieri essa segue i suoi passi con la rosa e con la viola, e piega il suo profilo splendido e grazioso ad ornare il figlio amato. Se solo i pensieri di questi sono di eguale portata, la cornice si adatterà al quadro. Un uomo virtuoso è all'unisono con le opere della natura, e costituisce la figura centrale della sfera visibile. Omero, Pindaro, Socrate, Focione si associano bene nella nostra memoria con la geografia e il clima della Grecia. I cieli visibili e la terra simpatizzano con Gesù. Nella vita comune chiunque abbia visto una persona di carattere potente e pronta intelligenza si sarà accorto di come facilmente questi accordi tutte le cose a sé, le persone, le opinioni, e il giorno, e di come la natura possa diventare ancella di un uomo.

3. C'è ancora un altro aspetto sotto cui la bellezza del mondo può essere osservata, cioè, il momento in cui questa diventa oggetto dell'intelletto. Accanto alla relazione con la virtù, le cose hanno rapporto con il pensiero. L'intelletto ricerca l'assoluto ordine nel quale le cose stanno nella mente di Dio, senza i condizionamenti degli affetti. Il potere intellettuale e la capacità di agire sembrano succedersi l'uno all'altro nell'uomo e l'esclusiva attività dell'uno genera l'esclusiva attività dell'altro. C'è qualcosa di poco cordiale in ciascuno verso l'altro, ma essi sono come i periodi alternati di alimentazione e lavoro negli animali: ciascuno prepara e sarà certamente seguito dall'altro. Perciò la bellezza che, in relazione alle azioni, come abbiamo visto, viene senza essere ricercata, e viene proprio perché non è ricercata, sarà poi percepita e perseguita dall'intelletto; e quindi di nuovo, a sua volta, dalla capacità di agire. Niente di divino muore. Tutto il bene è eternamente riproduttivo. La bellezza della natura si riforma nella mente, e non per una sterile contemplazione, ma per una nuova creazione.
Tutti gli uomini sono in qualche misura colpiti dal volto del mondo; alcuni uomini fino al punto da ricavarne beatitudine. Questo amore per la bellezza è il Gusto. Altri nutrono lo stesso amore con una tale esuberanza, che, non contenti di ammirare la bellezza, cercano di incarnarla in nuove forme. La creazione della bellezza è l'Arte.
La creazione di un'opera d'arte getta luce sul mistero dell'umanità. Un'opera d'arte è un simbolo o un riassunto del mondo. Il risultato o l'espressione della natura, in miniatura. Poiché, nonostante le opere della natura siano innumerevoli e tutte diverse, il loro risultato o la loro espressione è a un tempo simile e individuale. La natura è un mare di forme radicalmente simili eppure uniche. Una foglia, un raggio di sole, un paesaggio, l'oceano, fanno un'impressione analoga nella mente. Ciò che è comune a tutte queste cose, quella perfezione, quell'armonia, è la bellezza. Il modello della bellezza è l'intero circuito delle forme naturali, la totalità della natura che gli italiani esprimono definendo la bellezza «il più dell'uno». (8) Niente è pienamente bello preso per sé; niente è bello se non viene messo in relazione al tutto. Un singolo oggetto è bello solo nel momento in cui suggerisce questa grazia universale. Il poeta, il pittore, lo scultore, il musicista, l'architetto cercano ognuno di concentrare questo irraggiarsi del mondo in un punto, e ognuno nelle sue numerose opere cerca di soddisfare l'amore della bellezza che lo stimola a produrre. Perciò l'arte è una natura passata attraverso l'alambicco dell'uomo. Perciò nell'arte la Natura lavora attraverso la volontà di un uomo ripieno della bellezza delle sue prime opere.
Il mondo perciò esiste per l'anima, per soddisfarne il desiderio di bellezza. Questo elemento, portato all'estremo, lo chiamo un fine ultimo. Nessuna spiegazione può essere richiesta o fornita sui motivi per cui l'anima ricerca la bellezza. La bellezza, nel suo più ampio e profondo significato, è un'espressione dell'universo. Dio è integrale bellezza-giustizia. Verità e bontà, e bellezza, non sono che diversi aspetti dello stesso Tutto. Ma la bellezza in natura non è ultima. Essa è messaggera dell'interiore ed eterna bellezza, e non è semplicemente un bene concreto e soddisfacente. Deve porsi come una parte, e non come l'ultima o più alta espressione della causa finale della Natura.



IV.         Linguaggio

Il linguaggio è un terzo strumento attraverso cui la Natura serve l'uomo. La Natura è il veicolo del pensiero, in un semplice, duplice, e triplice grado.
1. Le parole sono segni difatti naturali.
2. Particolari fatti naturali sono simboli di particolari fatti spirituali.
3. La Natura è il simbolo dello spirito.


1. Le parole sono segni difatti naturali. La funzione della storia naturale è di aiutarci nella storia soprannaturale; la funzione della creazione esteriore è di offrirci il linguaggio con cui parlare dell'essere e del divenire della creazione interiore. Se si traccia la genealogia di ogni parola che viene usata per esprimere un fatto morale o intellettuale, si scoprirà che deriva da qualche fenomeno materiale. Giusto significa diritto; sbagliato significa contorto. Spirito significa in primo luogo vento; trasgressione l'attraversare di una linea; accigliato, l'alzarsi delle sopracciglia. Indichiamo il cuore per esprimere un'emozione, la testa per indicare il pensiero; e pensiero ed emozione sono a loro volta parole prese in prestito dalle cose sensibili, e applicate alla natura spirituale. La maggior parte del processo attraverso cui questa trasformazione si è realizzata ci sfugge, nascosta nel tempo remoto in cui il linguaggio fu creato; ma la stessa tendenza può essere osservata ogni giorno nei bambini. I bambini e i selvaggi usano solamente nomi o nomi di cose, che essi convertono di continuo in verbi, e applicano ad analoghi atti di pensiero.


2. Ma questa origine di tutte le parole che hanno una portata spirituale - fatto così rilevante nella storia del linguaggio - è il nostro minor debito nei confronti della natura. Non sono solo le parole a essere emblematiche; sono le cose stesse a essere tali. Ogni fatto naturale èsimbolo di qualche fatto spirituale. Ogni aspetto della natura corrisponde a qualche stato mentale, e quello stato mentale può solo essere descritto presentando quella sembianza naturale come la sua immagine. Un uomo infuriato è un leone, un uomo astuto è una volpe, un uomo sicuro è una roccia, un uomo colto è una fiaccola. Un agnello è innocenza; un serpente è sottile mali-zia; i fiori esprimono per noi i teneri affetti. Luce e oscurità sono le nostre espressioni familiari per conoscenza e ignoranza; la parola «calore» esprime amore. Una visibile distanza dietro e davanti a noi è rispettivamente la nostra immagine della memoria e della speranza.
Chi può guardare un fiume in un momento di meditazione senza richiamare alla mente il flusso di tutte le cose? Getta un sasso in un ruscello, e i cerchi che si propagano sono il meraviglioso modello di ogni forma di influsso. Gli uomini sono consapevoli, all'interno o al di qua della loro vita individuale, di un'anima universale dove, come in un firmamento, le nature della Giustizia, della Verità, dell'Amore, della Libertà, sorgono e risplendono. Essi chiamano Ragione questa anima universale: non è mia, o tua, o sua, ma noi siamo suoi; siamo sua proprietà, suoi uomini. E il cielo blu in cui la nostra terra è sprofondata, ~ cielo con la sua perpetua calma, e pieno di eterne sfere è il modello della Ragione. Ciò che da un punto di vista intellettuale chiamiamo Ragione, lo indichiamo invece come Spirito in rapporto alla natura. Lo Spirito è il Creatore. Lo Spirito ha la vita in sé. E l'uomo in tutte le età e in tutti i paesi lo esprime nel suo linguaggio con la parola PADRE.
E facile vedere come in queste analogie non vi sia niente di fortuito o di capriccioso, e come esse siano invece costanti, e pervadano la natura. Non sono i sogni di pochi poeti, qui e là; ma l'uomo è un creatore di analogie, e studia le relazioni in tutti gli oggetti. Egli si trova al centro degli esseri, e un raggio di relazioni giunge a lui da ogni altro essere. Né l'uomo può essere compreso senza questi oggetti, né questi oggetti senza l'uomo. Tutti i fatti nella storia naturale presi per se stessi non hanno valore, sono sterili, come un singolo sesso. Ma unisci la natura alla storia dell'uomo, e subito essa diventa piena di vita. Interi trattati sulla flora, tutti i volumi di Linneo e di Buffon, sono solo freddi cataloghi difatti; ma il più triviale di questi fatti, le caratteristiche di una pianta, gli organi, o il lavoro che la concerne, o rumore di un insetto, applicati all'illustrazione di un concetto nella filosofia, o in qualsiasi modo associati alla natura umana, ci colpiscono nel modo più vivo e piacevole. Il seme di una pianta: quali toccanti analogie con la natura dell'uomo sono state trovate in quel piccolo frutto, in ogni discorso, fino alla voce di Paolo, che chiama «seme» il corpo destinato alla morte («È stato seminato un corpo naturale, è sorto un corpo spirituale»). (9) Il movimento della terra attorno al suo asse e attorno al sole creano il giorno e l'anno. Si tratta semplicemente di determinate quantità di luce e di calore. Ma non c'è alcuna intenzione di analogia tra la vita dell'uomo e le stagioni? E non guadagnano forse le stagioni in splendore e in pathos da quell'analogia? Gli istinti di una formica sono di assai poca importanza considerati di per sé; ma nel momento in cui un raggio di relazione si estende da essa all'uomo e quel piccolo animaletto da fatica è visto come qualcuno che ammonisce, un piccolo corpo con un cuore possente, allora tutte le sue abitudini, anche quella che è stata recentemente osservata, che essa non dorme mai, diventano sublimi.
A causa di questa radicale corrispondenza tra le cose visibili e i pensieri umani, i selvaggi, che hanno solo ciò che è necessario, conversano attraverso figure. Se andiamo indietro nella storia, il linguaggio diventa più pittoresco, fino alla sua infanzia, quando tutto è poesia, o quando tutti i fatti spirituali sono rappresentati da simboli naturali. Si scopre che gli stessi simboli hanno dato luogo agli elementi originali di tutti i linguaggi. E stato osservato inoltre che le espressioni idiomatiche di tutti i linguaggi si avvicinano fra loro in passaggi di particolare eloquenza ed effetto. E il primo linguaggio è come l'ultimo. Questa immediata dipendenza del linguaggio dalla natura, questa conversione di un fenomeno esteriore nel modello di qualcosa di umano, non perde mai il suo potere di coinvolgerci. E questo che dà quell'arguzia alla conversazione di un contadino dal forte carattere o agli abitanti dei terreni boscosi e selvaggi, che tutti gli uomini dimostrano di apprezzare.
La natura è un interprete attraverso cui l'uomo conversa con gli altri uomini. Il potere di un uomo di collegare il suo pensiero con il suo proprio simbolo, e di esprimerlo in questo modo, dipende dalla semplicità del suo carattere, cioè, dal suo amore della verità e dal suo desiderio di comunicarla senza perdita. La corruzione dell'uomo è seguita dalla corruzione del linguaggio. Quando sulla semplicità del carattere e sulla sovranità delle idee prevalgono dei desideri secondari, il desiderio di ricchezze, di piacere, di potere, e di lodi, e la doppiezza e la falsità prendono il posto della semplicità e della verità, il potere sulla natura come interprete della volontà viene in un certo grado perduto; nuove immagini cessano di essere create, e vecchie parole sono forzate a indicare cose che non sono affatto vecchie; una moneta cartacea viene usata quando non c'è oro nelle camere di sicurezza. A suo tempo la frode diviene evidente, e le parole perdono tutto il potere di stimolare la comprensione o gli affetti. Si possono trovare centinaia di scrittori in ogni nazione da lungo tempo civile che per un breve periodo credono e fanno credere agli altri di vedere ed esprimere verità, essi che invece non hanno la forza di rivestire un solo pensiero nel suo abito naturale, ma si nutrono inconsapevolmente con il linguaggio creato dagli scrittori primari del paese, quelli cioè che hanno mantenuto un rapporto primario con la natura.
Ma gli uomini saggi irrompono attraverso questo stile corrotto e collegano di nuovo le parole alle cose visibili, in modo tale che il linguaggio figurato diventa immediatamente un'autorevole certificazione che colui che lo usa è un uomo alleato con la verità e con Dio. Il nostro discorso, nel momento in cui cresce sul terreno di fatti familiari ed è infiammato dalla passione o esaltato dal pensiero, si veste di immagini. Un uomo che conversa seriamente, se guarda ai suoi processi intellettuali, scoprirà che sempre un'immagine materiale più o meno luminosa cresce nella sua mente, contemporaneamente ad Ogni pensiero, rivestendolo dei suoi abiti. Di qui il fatto che la buona scrittura e il discorso brillante sono perpetue allegorie. Questa produzione immaginativa è spontanea. Rappresenta l'unione dell'esperienza con la presente azione della mente. E una effettiva creazione. Costituisce l'opera della Causa Originale attraverso gli strumenti che essa ha già creato.
Questi fatti possono suggerire quale sia, per una mente gagliarda, il vantaggio della vita rurale rispetto alla vita artificiale e angusta delle città. Della natura conosciamo più di quello che possiamo, anche volendolo, comunicare. La sua luce fluisce ininterrottamente nella mente, e scordiamo la sua presenza. Il poeta o l'oratore cresciuti nei boschi, i cui sensi siano stati formati dinanzi al loro affascinante e pacificante mutare, anno dopo anno, senza disegno o particolare cura, non perderanno mai completamente la loro lezione, nella confusione delle città o nelle risse della politica. Molto tempo dopo, nel mezzo dell'agitazione e del tumulto delle assemblee nazionali, nell'ora della rivoluzione, queste immagini solenni riappariranno come la luce del mattino, come simboli e parole opportuni in relazione ai pensieri che gli eventi presenti risveglieranno. Al richiamo di un nobile sentimento, di nuovo i boschi ondeggiano, i pini mormorano, il fiume scorre e risplende, e il bestiame muggisce sulle montagne, così come lo avevano visto e udito nell'infanzia. E con queste immagini dinanzi, le squille della persuasione, le chiavi del potere sono posti nelle loro mani.

3. Dunque gli oggetti naturali ci assistono nell'espressione di particolari significati. Ma quale linguaggio straordinario per esprimere informazioni così insignificanti! C'era forse bisogno di creature di razza così nobile, di questa profusione di forme, di questa moltitudine di orbite nel cielo, per fornire all'uomo il dizionario e la grammatica del suo discorso municipale? Mentre ci serviamo di questo grandioso cifrario per il disbrigo delle nostre faccende domestiche, sentiamo che non abbiamo ancora cominciato a usarlo veramente, e che non ne siamo neppure capaci. Siamo come viaggiatori che usano le ceneri di un vulcano per cuocere le uova. Mentre vediamo che è sempre pronto a fornire le parole di quello che vogliamo dire, non possiamo evitare la domanda se i caratteri siano o no significanti di per sé. Le montagne, le onde e i cieli non hanno altro significato di quello che consapevolmente attribuiamo loro quando li usiamo come emblemi del nostro pensiero? Il mondo è emblematico. Parti del discorso possono essere metafore, perché l'intera natura è una metafora della mente umana. Le leggi della natura morale rispondono a quelle della materia come un volto si riflette in un vetro. «Il mondo visibile e le relazioni delle sue parti, sono il quadrante su cui leggere l'invisibile». (10)Gli assiomi della fisica traducono le leggi dell'etica. Perciò si dice che «il tutto è più grande della parte»; «la reazione è uguale all'azione»; «il peso più piccolo può essere spinto a sollevare il peso maggiore, poiché la differenza di peso è compensata dal tempo»; e molte proposizioni simili, che hanno un significato etico oltre che fisico. Queste proposizioni hanno un senso molto più esteso e universale quando sono applicate alla vita umana di quando sono confinate all'uso tecnico.
In modo simile, le parole memorabili della storia e i proverbi delle nazioni consistono di solito in un fatto naturale, scelto come immagine o parabola di una verità morale. Così: «Una pietra mossa non fa muschio»; «Meglio un uovo oggi che una gallina domani»; «Uno zoppo sulla strada giusta batte un corridore su quella sbagliata»; «Batti il ferro finché è caldo»; «E difficile trasportare una tazza troppo piena»; «L'aceto è il figlio del vino»; «L'ultima oncia spezzò la schiena del cammello»; «L'albero che vive a lungo mette prima le radici» e simili. Nel loro significato primario questi sono fatti banali, ma li ripetiamo per il valore del loro significato analogico. Ciò che è vero per i proverbi è vero di tutte le favole, parabole e allegorie.
Questa relazione tra la mente e la materia non è una fantasia di qualche poeta, ma è presente nella mente di Dio, e in questo modo può essere conosciuta da tutti gli uomini. Che appaia loro oppure no. Quando nei momenti favorevoli consideriamo questo miracolo, l'uomo saggio dubita di essere stato cieco e sordo in tutti gli altri momenti:

Possono esserci cose come queste, 
E sovrastarci come una nuvola estiva 
Senza la nostra speciale meraviglia? (11)

poiché l'universo diventa trasparente, e la luce di leggi ancor più alte delle sue risplende attraverso esso. E il problema costante che ha suscitato la sorpresa e stimolato lo studio di ogni grande genio dagli inizi del mondo, dall'età degli egiziani e dei bramini a quella di Pitagora, di Platone, di Bacon, di Leibniz e di Swedenborg. Là, al margine della strada siede la Sfinge, e di età in età, ogni profeta, passandole accanto, tenta la sorte, svelandone l'enigma. Sembra essere una necessità dello spirito quella di manifestarsi in forme materiali; e giorno e notte, fiume e tempesta, bestia feroce e uccello, acido e alcale preesistono come Idee necessarie nella mente di Dio, e sono quello che sono in virtù di precedenti affetti nel mondo dello spirito. Un fatto è il fine o l'ultimo risultato dello spirito. La creazione visibile èil termine o la circonferenza del mondo invisibile. «Gli oggetti materiali - sostenne un filosofo francese - sono necessariamente una sorta di scoria dei pensieri sostanziali del Creatore, che devono sempre conservare un esatta relazione con la loro prima origine; in altre parole, la natura visibile deve avere un aspetto spirituale e morale».
Questa dottrina è astrusa, e anche se le immagini di «veste», «scoria», «specchio» ecc., possono stimolare la fantasia, dobbiamo chiedere l'aiuto di commentatori più sottili e vitali per rendere più chiaro questo concetto. «Ogni scrittura deve essere interpretata dallo stesso spirito che l'ha prodotta», è la legge fondamentale della critica. Una vita in armonia con la natura, l'amore della verità e della virtù, purificheranno gli occhi fino alla comprensione del suo testo. A poco a poco possiamo arrivare a conoscere il senso primitivo degli oggetti permanenti della natura, così che il mondo sarà per noi un libro aperto, e ogni forma significherà la sua vita nascosta e la sua causa finale.
Un nuovo interesse ci sorprende, mentre, dal punto di vista ora suggerito, contempliamo l'impressionante estensione e moltitudine degli oggetti; poiché «ogni oggetto guardato rettamente, apre una nuova facoltà dell'anima». Quella che era verità inconsapevole, diventa, quando viene interpretata e definita in un oggetto, una parte del dominio della conoscenza, una nuova arma nell'arsenale del potere.



V.        Disciplina

Indagando il significato della natura, arriviamo nello stesso tempo a considerare un nuovo elemento: la natura è una disciplina. Questo modo di trarre vantaggio dal mondo include quelli precedenti come sua parte.
Spazio, tempo, società, lavoro, clima, cibo, locomozione, gli animali, le forze meccaniche ci danno, giorno dopo giorno, le lezioni più sincere, dal significato illimitato. Esse educano sia l'Intelligenza che la Ragione. Ogni proprietà della materia è una scuola per l'intelligenza, la sua solidità o resistenza, la sua inerzia, la sua estensione, la sua figura, la sua divisibilità. L'intelligenza aggiunge, divide, combina, misura e trova perpetuo nutrimento e spazio per la sua attività in questa scena preziosa. Nello stesso tempo, la Ragione trasferisce tutte queste lezioni nel suo mondo, quello del pensiero, attraverso la percezione delle analogie che sposano la Materia e la Mente.


1.        La natura è una disciplina del comprendere nell'ambito delle verità intellettuali. Il nostro contatto con gli oggetti sensibili è un costante esercizio nelle necessarie lezioni sulla differenza, la somiglianza, l'ordine, l'essere e l'apparire, la progressiva sistemazione, l'ascendere dal particolare al generale, il convergere verso un solo risultato di molteplici forze. Proporzionata all'importanza dell'organo da formare è l'estrema cura con cui si deve provvedere alla sua istruzione, una cura che non viene meno in nessun singolo caso. Quale noioso allenamento, giorno dopo giorno, anno dopo anno, senza fine, per formare il senso comune; che continuo ripetersi di fastidi, inconvenienti, dilemmi; quante soddisfazioni prese da uomini meschini ai nostri danni; quante discussioni sui prezzi, quanti calcoli degli interessi [...1 e tutto questo per formare la Mano della mente; per insegnarci che «i buoni pensieri non sono migliori dei buoni sogni, a meno che non siano messi in pratica!». (12)
Lo stesso utile compito è svolto dalla Proprietà e dai suoi sistemi derivati del debito e del credito. Il debito, il debito digrignante, la cui maschera di ferro la vedova, l'orfano, e i figli del genio temono e odiano; il debito, che tanto tempo consuma, che tanto danneggia e scoraggia un grande spirito con preoccupazioni apparentemente così vili, è un precettore le cui lezioni non possono essere trascurate: ne hanno bisogno soprattutto coloro che soffrono di più a causa sua. E inoltre, la proprietà, che è stata opportunamente paragonata alla neve che «cade oggi uniformemente, e domani il vento l'ammucchia in cumuli», è semplicemente l'azione in superficie del meccanismo interno, come le lancette sul quadrante dell'orologio. Mentre ora è ginnastica per l'intelligenza, accumula nella preveggenza dello spirito un'esperienza di leggi più profonde.

L'intero carattere e la fortuna dell'individuo sono condizionati dalle minime disuguaglianze nella formazione dell'intelligenza: per esempio nella percezione delle differenze. E grazie allo Spazio e al Tempo che l'uomo può capire che le cose non sono confuse e ammassate in modo disordinato, ma divise e individuali. Una campana e un aratro hanno una funzione diversa, e una non può svolgere il compito dell'altro. L'acqua è buona da bere, il carbone si può bruciare, la lana è ottima da indossare; ma la lana non può essere bevuta, l'acqua non può essere filata, né il carbone può essere mangiato. L'uomo saggio mostra la sua saggezza nella separazione, nella gradazione, e la sua scala delle creature e dei valori è ampia come quella naturale. La scala degli sciocchi non ha alcuna ampiezza; essi suppongono che ogni uomo sia come ogni altro uomo. Ciò che non è buono lo chiamano il peggio, e ciò che non è odioso essi chiamano il meglio.
Come, in modo simile, la natura ci educa a stare bene attenti! Essa non perdona errori. Il suo sì è sì, e il suo no e no.
I primi passi in agricoltura, astronomia, zoologia (quei primi passi che intraprendono il contadino, il cacciatore, e il marinaio), insegnano che i dadi della Natura sono sempre truccati; che nei suoi cumuli e rifiuti sono nascosti sicuri e utili risultati.
Con quale calma e genialità la mente apprende una dopo l'altra le leggi della fisica! Quali nobili emozioni dilatano il mortale appena egli entra nei concilii della creazione, e sente attraverso la conoscenza il privilegio di Essere! La sua capacità di penetrazione lo purifica. La bellezza della natura risplende nel suo stesso petto. L'uomo è più grande di quanto possa comprendere, l'universo è meno grande, perché le relazioni di Tempo e di Spazio svaniscono appena le leggi sono conosciute.
Qui di nuovo siamo impressionati e perfino intimiditi dall'immensità dell'universo che deve essere esplorata. «Quello che conosciamo è un semplice punto rispetto a quello che non conosciamo». (13) Apri una qualunque recente rivista di scienza, considera i problemi riguardo alla luce, al calore, all'elettricità, al magnetismo, alla fisiologia, alla geologia, e giudica da te stesso se è possibile che l'interesse della scienza naturale possa mai esaurirsi in fretta.
Lasciando da parte molti particolari della disciplina della natura, non dobbiamo omettere di specificarne due.
L'esercizio della Volontà, ovvero la lezione del potere, è insegnata in ogni evento. A partire dal consecutivo impossessarsi, da parte del bambino, dei suoi molteplici sensi fino al momento in cui egli dice: «Sia fatta la tua volontà!», egli apprende il segreto di poter ridurre sotto la sua volontà non solo particolari eventi ma anche grandi classi di eventi, anzi, l'intera loro serie, e di potere in tal modo conformare tutti i fatti al suo carattere. La natura è completamente mediata. E fatta per servire. Subisce il dominio dell'uomo con la stessa sottomissione dell'asino che portò il Redentore. Offre tutti i suoi regni all'uomo come materiale grezzo che egli può modellare in oggetti utili. L'uomo non è mai stanco di elaborarla. Egli forgia la sottile e delicata aria in sagge e melodiose parole, e fornisce loro le ali come angeli di persuasione e comando. Sempre più, con ogni pensiero, si estende il suo dominio sulle cose, fino a che il mondo diventa alla fine solo una volontà realizzata, il doppio dell'uomo.


2.        Gli oggetti sensibili sono conformi alle premonizioni della Ragione e riflettono la coscienza. Tutte le cose sono morali; e nei loro illimitati cambiamenti senza confini hanno un riferimento incessante alla natura spirituale. Perciò la natura con forme, colori e movimento si gloria che ogni globo nel cielo più lontano, ogni cambiamento chimico dal più rude cristallo, fino alle leggi della vita, ogni cambiamento di vegetazione dal primo principio della crescita nell'occhio di una foglia, fino alla foresta tropicale e all'antidiluviana miniera di carbone, ogni funzione animale dalla spugna fino a Ercole, suggeriscano o tuonino all'uomo le leggi del bene e del male, e i dieci Comandamenti. Perciò la natura è sempre alleata della Religione: mette a disposizione del sentimento religioso tutto il suo fasto e le sue ricchezze. Profeti e sacerdoti, Davide, Isaia e Gesù hanno attinto in profondità da questa fonte.
Questo carattere etico penetra l'osso e il midollo della natura, tanto da sembrare il fine per cui essa fu creata. Qualunque scopo privato sia soddisfatto da un suo qualunque membro o parte, questa è la sua funzione pubblica e universale e non è mai omessa. Niente in natura si esaurisce nel suo primo uso. Quando una cosa ha servito il suo scopo fino all'ultimo, diventa completamente nuova per un ulteriore servizio. In Dio, ogni fine è convertito in nuovi mezzi. In questo modo l'uso dei vantaggi, considerato in sé, è meschino e squallido. Ma per la mente rappresenta una sorta di educazione alla grande dottrina dell'Uso, cioè che una cosa è buona solo fino al momento in cui serve; che una collaborazione delle parti e un concorso degli sforzi a produrre un risultato è essenziale ad ogni essere. La prima e grezza manifestazione di questa verità è l'inevitabile e odiata educazione in fatto di valori e di bisogni, in fatto di frumento e di carne.
E già stato mostrato, trattando del significato delle cose materiali, come ogni processo naturale altro non è che una versione di una sentenza morale. La legge morale giace al centro della natura e si irradia alla circonferenza. E' il midollo e l'essenza di ogni sostanza, di ogni relazione, e di ogni processo, tutte le cose con cui abbiamo a che fare predicano a noi. Che cos'è una fattoria se non un vangelo muto? Il fieno e il grano, l'erbaccia e le piante, le loro stesse malattie, la pioggia, gli insetti, il sole sono un sacro emblema dal primo solco di primavera fino all'ultima catasta che la neve dell'inverno ricopre nei campi. Ma il marinaio, il pastore, il minatore, il mercante, nelle loro innumerevoli risorse, hanno ognuno un'esperienza precisamente parallela, e che conduce alla stessa conclusione; perché tutte le organizzazioni sono radicalmente simili. Non si può nemmeno dubitare che questo sentimento morale che così profuma nell'aria e cresce nel grano, e impregna le acque del mondo, non sia colto dall'uomo e non penetri nella sua anima. L'influenza morale della natura su ogni individuo è quella parte di verità che essa gli illustra. Chi può darne una stima? chi può indovinare quanta fermezza abbia insegnato ai pescatori la roccia battuta dal mare? quanta tranquillità sia stata riflessa per l'uomo dal cielo azzurro, sui cui abissi purissimi i venti spingono continuamente greggi di nuvole tempestose, senza lasciare alcuna piega o macchia? quanta industria e provvidenza e affetto abbiamo ricavato dalla pantomima dei bruti? Che penetrante predicatore della padronanza di sé è il fenomeno della Salute, nel suo variare!
In ciò viene specialmente appresa l'unità della Natura, l'unità nella varietà, che ci viene incontro dappertutto. Tutta l'infinita varietà delle cose ci fa un'impressione identica. Senofane si lamentava nella sua vecchiaia che, dovunque egli posasse lo sguardo, tutte le cose s'affrettassero a tornare all'Unità. Era stanco di vedere la stessa entità nella tediosa varietà delle forme. La favola di Proteo ha una sua cordiale verità. Ogni particolare natura, una foglia, una goccia, un cristallo, un momento del tempo, è collegato al tutto, e partecipa della perfezione del tutto. Ogni particella è un microcosmo, e rende fedelmente la sembianza del mondo.
Non esistono somiglianze solo nelle cose la cui analogia è ovvia, come quando scopriamo il tipo della mano umana nell'arto di un sauro fossile, ma anche in oggetti in cui c'è una grande differenza superficiale. Così l'architettura è chiamata «musica congelata» (14) da Madame De Stael e da Goethe. Vitruvio pensava che un architetto dovesse essere un musicista. «Una chiesa gotica - dice Coleridge - è una religione pietrificata». Michelangelo sosteneva che, per un architetto, la conoscenza dell'anatomia è essenziale. Negli oratori di Haydn, le note presentano all'immaginazione non solo movimenti, come quelli del serpente, del cervo, e dell'elefante, ma anche colori, come l'erba verde. La legge dei suoni armonici riappare nei colori armonici. Il granito è diverso nelle sue leggi dal fiume che lo consuma solamente per la maggiore o minore presenza di calore. Il fiume che scorre assomiglia all'aria che soffia sopra di lui; l'aria assomiglia alla luce che l'attraversa con correnti più sottili; la luce assomiglia al calore che cavalca insieme a lei attraverso lo Spazio. Ogni creatura non è che una modificazione dell'altra; la somiglianza in esse è più grande della differenza, e la loro legge radicale è una e la stessa. Di qui viene che una regola di un'arte, o una legge di un'organizzazione si mantengono vere in tutta la natura, questa Unità è così intima che, come si può riconoscere facilmente, giace sotto gli ultimi abiti con cui la Natura si copre, e tradisce la sua origine nello Spirito Universale. Poiché essa pervade anche il Pensiero. Ogni verità universale che esprimiamo in parole, implica o suppone ogni altra verità. Omne verum vero consonat. E come un grande cerchio su una sfera, comprendente tutti i possibili cerchi che, tuttavia, possono essere tracciati e comprenderla allo stesso modo. Ogni verità di tal genere è l'assoluto Ente visto da un lato. Ma esso ha innumerevoli lati.
La stessa centrale Unità è ancora più visibile nelle azioni. Le parole sono organi finiti della mente infinita. Esse non possono abbracciare le dimensioni di ciò che è presente nella verità. Esse la interrompono, la fanno a pezzi e l'impoveriscono. Un'azione è la perfezione del pensiero, il renderlo pubblico. Un'azione giusta sembra riempire l'occhio, ed essere collegata a tutta la natura. «L'uomo saggio, nel fare una cosa, fa tutto; ovvero in un'attività che svolge rettamente, vede il sembiante di tutto quello che è fatto rettamente». (15)
Le parole e le azioni non sono gli attributi della natura muta e bruta. Esse ci introducono alla forma umana, di cui tutte le altre organizzazioni sembrano essere degradazioni. Quando questa forma appare tra tutte le altre che la circondano, lo spirito la preferisce a tutte le altre, dice: «Da cose come queste ho ricavato gioia e conoscenza; in cose come queste ho trovato e contemplato me stesso; gli parlerò; quello spirito può parlare di nuovo; può generare in me un pensiero già formato e vivo». Infatti, l'occhio (la mente) è sempre accompagnato da queste forme, maschili e femminili; e queste sono incomparabilmente le più ricche informazioni sul potere e sull'ordine che giacciono al cuore delle cose. Sfortunata mente ognuna di esse porta i segni come di qualche ferita, appare guasta e difettosa in superficie. Nonostante cio molto lontano dalla sorda e muta natura che le circonda tutte queste forme, come condutture di una fontana, poggiano sul mare insondato del pensiero e della virtù cui esse sole, tra tutte le organizzazioni, offrono l'accesso.
Sarebbe una piacevole ricerca seguire in dettaglio la loro influenza sulla nostra educazione, ma dove potrebbe interrompersi? Nell'età adolescente e in quella adulta siamo uniti ad amici che, come i cieli e le acque, abbracciano nella sua estensione la nostra idea; essi, rispondendo tutti a un certo affetto dell'anima, soddisfano il nostro desiderio in merito; non siamo in grado di metterli a una tale distanza focale da noi da poterli correggere o almeno analizzare. Non possiamo fare a meno di amarli. Quando un'importante relazione con un amico ci ha messo a disposizione un modello di eccellenza, e ha aumentato il nostro rispetto per le risorse di Dio che così ci invia una persona reale che supera persino il nostro ideale; quando poi il nostro amico è diventato un oggetto del pensiero e, mentre il suo carattere mantiene tutto il suo effetto inconscio, egli si trasforma nell'anima in solida e dolce sapienza, è il segno per noi che il suo compito sta per esaurirsi: di solito si sottrarrà in breve alla nostra vista.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/emerson/emerson.jpg 

Fiducia in se stessi - Parte I -
(Self-Reliance)





Ne te quaesiveris extra (1)

L'uomo è la propria stella; e l'anima che può foggiare un onesto e perfetto uomo comanda ogni luce, ogni influsso, ogni fato; nulla per lui accade o presto o troppo tardi. I nostri atti sono i nostri angeli, buoni o cattivi, le fatali ombre che ci camminano accanto in silenzio.

Fletcher e Beaumont, La fortuna dell'uomo onesto. Epilogo.

Getta il marmocchio sulle rocce, allattalo al capezzolo della lupa, allevalo col falco e con la volpe, vigore e speditezza siano mani e piedi per lui.


Leggevo, l'altro giorno, alcuni versi scritti da un eminente pittore, versi originali e non convenzionali. L'anima sempre avverte come un ammonimento in versi del genere, quale che ne sia l'argomento. Il sentimento che instillano vale più di ogni pensiero che essi possano contenere. Credere nel proprio pensiero, credere che ciò che è vero per voi, personalmente per voi, sia anche vero per tutti gli uomini, ecco, è questo il genio. Date voce alla convinzione latente in voi, ed essa prenderà significato universale; giacché ciò che è interno diventerà esterno, a tempo debito, e il primo nostro pensiero ci sarà restituito dalle trombe del Giudizio Finale. Familiare com'è una tale voce a ciascuno di noi, il merito maggiore che noi attribuiamo a Mosè, a Platone e a Milton è che essi non tennero in nessun conto libri e tradizioni, ed espressero non ciò che gli altri uomini pensavano, ma ciò che essi pensavano. Ognuno dovrebbe imparare a scoprire e a tener d'occhio quel barlume di luce che gli guizza dentro la mente più che lo scintillio del firmamento dei bardi e dei sapienti. E invece ognuno dismette, senza dargli importanza, il suo pensiero, proprio perché è il suo. E intanto, in ogni opera di genio riconosciamo i nostri propri pensieri rigettati; ritornano a noi ammantati di una maestà che altri hanno saputo dar loro. Grandi opere d'arte non ci offrono una lezione che sia per noi
più significativa. Esse ci insegnano ad affidarci alle nostre impressioni genuine con serena inflessibilità soprattutto allorché l'intero clamore di voci è dalla parte opposta. Anzi, potrebbe essere un estraneo, domani, a dirci precisamente, con magistrale buon senso, quello che noi abbiamo nel frattempo pensato e avvertito, e noi saremo costretti, con vergogna, a ricevere da un altro quella che era la nostra propria opinione.
Arriva un tempo, nell'educazione di ciascun uomo, in cui egli si convince che la competizione è ignoranza; che l'imitazione è suicidio; che deve saper accettare se stesso per il meglio e per il peggio, come parte sua; che per quanto il grande universo sia buono e generoso, nemmeno un chicco di nutriente grano può arrivare à lui se non attraverso la fatica prodigata su quel pezzo di terra che gli è stato dato da dissodare. Il potere che è in lui è qualcosa di nuovo in natura, e nessuno, eccetto lui stesso, può sapere che cosa sia quello che egli può fare, né può mai saperlo finché non ha provato. Non per nulla una faccia, un carattere, un fatto possono maggiormente colpirlo, e un altro lasciarlo indifferente. Né è senza una prestabilita armonia che vi sia, per così dire, questa scultura nella memoria. L'occhio fu collocato là dove un raggio sarebbe caduto, di modo che potesse testimoniare di quel particolare raggio. Noi esprimiamo noi stessi soltanto a metà e quasi ci imbarazza quell'idea divina che ciascuno di noi rappresenta. Si può, certo, senz'altro ritenere che essa sia qualcosa di buono, di equanime e di giusti esiti, per cui a buon diritto se ne dovrebbe parlare; ma Dio non vuole che siano dei codardi a rendere manifesta la sua opera. Un uomo si sente sollevato e lieto quando ha riposto tutto se stesso nella propria opera e ha fatto del suo meglio; ma ciò che ha detto o fatto in diversa maniera non gli darà pace. È una liberazione che non libera. Nei tentativi, il suo genio l'abbandona; nessuna musa lo soccorre; non ha più inventività, non ha speranze.
Confida in te stesso: ogni cuore vibra a una tale corda di ferro. Accetta il posto che il divino provvedere ha trovato per te, la società dei tuoi contemporanei, la connessione degli eventi. Gli uomini grandi sempre fecero così, e affidarono se stessi fanciullescamente al genio della loro età, testimoniando la loro percezione che l'assolutamente affidabile aveva preso posto nei loro cuori, operando attraverso le loro mani, prendendo possesso di tutto il loro essere. E siamo ora anche noi uomini, e dobbiamo accogliere con la più alta convinzione il nostro trascendente destino; e non come minorenni e invalidi riparati in un cantuccio, non come codardi in fuga davanti a una rivoluzione, ma come guide, redentori e benefattori obbedienti allo sforzo Onnipotente e avanzanti sul Caos e le Tenebre. (2)
Quali graziosi oracoli ci offre la natura, a tale riguardo, nel viso e nel comportamento di fanciulli, di infanti e perfino di animali! Essi non hanno mai quell'umore d'incertezza e renitenza, quella sfiducia che s'impossessa di noi solo perché la nostra aritmetica ha calcolato le forze e i mezzi che si oppongono a un nostro proposito. Essendo dunque integra la loro mente, il loro occhio è ancora indomato, e noi guardando i loro volti restiamo confusi e perplessi. L'infanzia non si conforma a nessuno; tutto si conforma ad essa, tanto che un bambino riesce di solito a tener testa a quattro o cinque degli adulti che chiacchierano e scherzano con lui. Così Dio ha dotato la giovinezza e la pubertà, nonché l'età matura, di un loro proprio sapore e fascino, rendendo ciascuna età desiderabile e amabile con le sue particolari istanze, nella misura in cui ognuna se ne starà per proprio conto. Non crediate che il giovane non abbia una sua forza solo perché non è in grado di parlare con voi e con me. Uditelo! Nella stanza accanto la sua voce è abbastanza chiara ed eloquente. Sembra che sappia bene come parlare ai suoi coetanei. Timido o ardito, saprà sempre come rendere noi più anziani assolutamente non indispensabili.
La noncuranza di ragazzi che hanno il pranzo assicurato e che disdegnerebbero, simili a grandi signori, di fare o di dire alcunché che suoni come pacato e conciliante, è l'atteggiamento stesso, sano è solido, della natura. Un ragazzo è in un salotto ciò che è la platea in un teatro: indipendente, irresponsabile, osserva dal suo cantuccio uomini e fatti che gli passano davanti, li giudica, trincia sentenze sui loro meriti, nel modo rapido e sommario dei ragazzi, definendoli buoni, cattivi, interessanti, stupidi, eloquenti, fastidiosi. Né si dà mai pensiero di conseguenze e di interessi; egli emette un verdetto assolutamente indipendente, genuino. Siete voi che dovete corteggiarlo; non sarà certo lui a corteggiare voi. L'uomo invece è, per così dire, sbattuto in prigione dalla sua stessa consapevolezza. Non appena ha finito di agire o di parlare con un certo éclat, ecco che è già una persona consegnata a un suo impegno, tenuta d'occhio dalla simpatia o dall'astio di centinaia di persone, dei cui sentimenti non potrà, d'ora in avanti, non tener conto. Non c'è un fiume Lete per questo. (3) Ah, se gli fosse ancora possibile rientrare nella sua neutralità! Solo chi riesce a evitare tutti i vincoli e, avendo osservato, a osservare ancora, dall'alto della sua imperturbabile, inviolata, incorruttibile e impavida schiettezza, deve sempre essere oggetto di rispetto. Solo lui potrebbe pronunciare le sue opinioni su tutto ciò che accade, opinioni che, non essendo considerate mai di carattere personale ma generali e necessarie, penetrerebbero come dardi nell'orecchio degli uomini, ponendoli in timore e rispetto.
Sono queste le voci che noi udiamo in solitudine, ma che diventano fioche e non più udibili appena rientriamo nel mondo. La società dovunque cospira contro la maturazione di ciascuno dei suoi membri. La società è come una compagnia i cui soci hanno concordato che al fine di meglio assicurare il pane a ciascun azionista, colui che lo mangia rinuncia però a libertà e cultura. La virtù più ricercata è il conformismo. La fiducia in se stessi ne è la piena antitesi. Il conformismo non ama le realtà vere, né gli spiriti creativi, ma solo nomi e consuetudini.
Chiunque voglia essere un uomo, dev'essere un non-conformista. Chi vuol cogliere palme immortali non deve farsi intralciare dal nome della bontà, ma deve indagare se di bontà si tratta. Niente è infine sacro al di fuori dell'integrità della mente. Assolviti da te stesso, e avrai il suffragio del mondo. Ricordo una risposta che, giovanissimo, diedi con prontezza a uno stimato consigliere che era solito importunarmi con le sue care, antiquate teorie chiesastiche. Alla mia domanda: «Che ho io a fare con la sacralità della tradizione, se io vivo totalmente della mia interiorità?», quell'amico rispose: «Ma simili impulsi possono venirti dal basso, non dall'alto». E io: «A me non sembra che siano tali; ma se io sono il figlio del diavolo, vivrò allora da diavolo!». Nessuna legge può per me essere sacra se non quella della mia natura. Buono e cattivo sono solo nomi da applicare celermente a quello o a questo; è giusto solo ciò che è consono alla mia costituzione, è ingiusto ciò che le si oppone. Ognuno dovrebbe portarsi davanti a ogni ostacolo come se ogni cosa fosse solo apparente ed effimera, tranne lui stesso. Provo un senso di vergogna quando penso con quanta facilità tutti finiamo invece col capitolare di fronte a nomi e insegne, grandi società e istituzioni defunte. Ogni individuo decoroso, di cui si parli più o meno bene, mi influenza e mi domina più di quanto non sia giusto. Dovrei procedere diritto e deciso, ed esprimere in ogni maniera la rude verità delle cose. Se malizia e vanità indossano i panni della filantropia, le faremo dunque passare? Se un fanatico arrabbiato si facesse paladino di questa generosa causa dell'Abolizione (4) e venisse da me con le sue ultime notizie dall'isola di Barbados, (5) perché non dovrei dirgli: «Va', ama anzitutto tuo figlio; ama il tuo spaccalegna; sii affabile e modesto; fa' questo, e non verniciare la tua dura e incaritatevole ambizione con quest'improbabile tenerezza per negri che vivono a più di mille miglia da te. Questo tuo amore per ciò che è lontano è intanto trascuratezza in casa tua». E, certo, sarebbe questo un saluto piuttosto aspro e scortese, ma la verità e più bella di ogni affettazione d'amore. La tua bontà deve avere un suo taglio affilato, altrimenti non è nulla. La dottrina dell'odio dovrebbe essere predicata come un contraltare della dottrina dell'amore, quando questa si fa gemente e piagnucolosa. Io fuggo padre e madre, moglie e fratello quando il mio genio mi chiama. (6) Vorrei scrivere sul frontone della mia soglia (7): Estro. Spero che sia qualcosa di più di un estro, alla fine, ma non staremo a passare la giornata in spiegazioni. Né aspettatevi che vi dica perché cerco o perché escludo la compagnia. E non riparlatemi, come ha fatto oggi un brav'uomo, del mio dovere di mettere tutti i poveri in migliore condizione. Sono forse essi i miei poveri? Io dico a te, stupido filantropo, che io rimpiango il dollaro, il centesimo, la monetina che io do a persone che non appartengono a me e alle quali io non appartengo. Vi è, al contrario, tutta una categoria di persone dalle quali, per ogni spirituale affinità, accetterei di essere comprato e venduto; per loro andrei anche in prigione, se fosse necessario; ma le vostre promiscue carità popolari, le scuole aperte agli stupidi, la Costruzione di case-di-riunione per i vani scopi per i quali molte di esse operano; elemosine elargite ai beoni, e le Società di Assistenza mille volte fallite: benché mi tocchi confessare, con un certo imbarazzo, che qualche volta soccombo anch'io e do il mio dollaro, un cattivo dollaro, che via via avrò la fermezza però di rifiutare.

Le virtù sono, secondo l'opinione generale, più l'eccezione che la regola. Vi è l'uomo, e vi sono le sue virtù. Gli uomini compiono quella che si chiama una buona azione, qualche episodio di coraggio e di carità, quasi come se avessero da espiare, con qualche ammenda, la loro quotidiana assenza dal corteo della vita. Tali azioni sembrano compiute come per una giustificazione o un'attenuaziòne del loro esistere al mondo - così come gli invalidi e gli infermi pagano una loro retta più alta. Le loro virtù sono penitenze. Io non voglio espiare, ma vivere. La mia vita vale per se stessa e non per dare spettacolo. Preferisco che sia in tono minore, ma genuina e univoca, piuttosto che brillante e instabile. Desidero che sia sana e serena, e che non abbia bisogno di diete e salassi. Io chiedo, prima d'ogni cosa, che tu dimostri d'essere un uomo, e mi rifiuto di trasferire tale qualificazione dall'uomo alle sue azioni. So che per me non comporta differenza se mi astengo da quelle azioni che sono reputate eccellenti o se le compio. Non posso acconsentire a pagare per un privilegio quando so che si tratta di un mio intrinseco diritto. Per scarse e misere che siano le mie qualità, io esisto di fatto, e non ho bisogno, per rassicurare me stesso e per rassicurare i miei amici, di nessun'altra testimonianza accessoria.
Quel che io debbo fare è quanto riguarda me, non ciò che la gente ne pensa. Una tale regola, tutt'altro che facile da applicare sia nella vita pratica che in quella intellettuale, potrebbe servire come esatta distinzione tra grandezza e mediocrità. Tutto è poi reso arduo dal fatto che c'è sempre qualcuno che crede di sapere quali siano i tuoi doveri meglio di quanto non sappia tu stesso. È facile, nel mondo, vivere secondo l'opinione del mondo; è facile, in solitudine, vivere secondo noi stessi; ma l'uomo grande è colui che in mezzo alla folla conserva con perfetta serenità l'indipendenza della solitudine.
L'obiezione al tuo conformarti a usi e costumi diventati per te lettera morta è che ciò disperde le tue energie. Dissipa il tuo tempo e offusca la fermezza del carattere. Se tu mantieni in vita una chiesa defunta, se dai il tuo contributo a una consunta società biblica, se dai il tuo voto a un grande partito a favore o contro il governo, se ti metti a stendere la tovaglia sulla tavola come una donnetta di casa, io avrò difficoltà a discoprire sotto tutti questi schermi il preciso uomo che tu sei: e, naturalmente, altrettanta energia è sottratta alla tua propria vita. Fa' il tuo lavoro, e io ti riconoscerò. Fa' il tuo lavoro, e rinforzerai te stesso. Ognuno deve considerare che sorta di mosca cieca sia questo gioco del conformismo. Se io so a quale setta appartieni, anticiperò le tue argomentazioni. Sento annunciare, da un predicatore, quale tema per il suo sermone, quello dei vantaggi che deriverebbero da una delle istituzioni della sua chiesa. Ma non so già, fin dall'inizio, che da lui non può venirmi una parola nuova e spontanea? Non so già che, nonostante tutta questa ostentazione di disponibilità a esaminare i fondamenti della sua istituzione, egli non ne farà nulla? Non so già che egli è vincolato con se stesso a non guardare che a un solo lato, al lato consentito, non come uomo, ma come ministro della sua parrocchia? Egli è un avvocato d'ufficio, e queste arie da libera tribuna non sono che vuota affettazione. Ebbene, buona parte degli uomini si è tappata gli occhi con questa o quella benda, e si è completamente legata a qualcuna di queste congreghe d'opinione. Un tale conformismo li rende falsi non in questo o in quel particolare, autori solo di questa o di quella bugia, ma falsi in ogni cosa. Ogni loro verità non è mai del tutto vera. Il loro due non è il vero due, il loro quattro non è il vero quattro; e così, ogni loro parola ci imbarazza, e noi non sappiamo da dove cominciare per rimetterli in sesto. Nel frattempo la natura non è da meno nell'approntarci l'uniforme-prigione del partito al quale abbiamo aderito. Veniamo tutti ad assumere un unico taglio di volto e figura, e acquistiamo gradualmente la più graziosa espressione asinina del mondo. Vi è, in particolare, una mortificante esperienza che non manca anche di circolare, in generale, nella storia: parlo, cioè, dello «sciocco viso della lode», (8) di quel forzato sorriso che assumiamo in società, quando non ci sentiamo a nostro agio, come risposta a una conversazione che non ci interessa affatto. I muscoli, non messi in moto con spontaneità ma mossi da una volontà prevaricatrice, s'irrigidiscono lungo i tratti esterni del viso, provocando la più sgradevole delle sensazioni.
Per il tuo non-conformismo il mondo ti colpirà e non ti avrà in nessuna considerazione. E perciò un uomo ha da sapere che conto deve fare di una faccia acida. Per la strada o nel salotto di un amico la gente lo guarda di sbieco. Se una tale ostilità avesse la sua origine in quello stesso disdegno e in quella ostinatezza che egli prova, potrebbe benissimo tornarsene a casa con malinconica dignità; ma le facce acide o benevole della moltitudine non hanno mai causa profonda, sono indossate o dismesse come soffia il vento o come ordina un giornale. E tuttavia il malcontento di una moltitudine è più temibile di quello di un senato o di un corpo accademico. È abbastanza facile per un uomo saldo, che conosce il mondo, affrontare la rabbia delle categorie più coltivate. La loro collera è decorosa e prudente, di gente cauta, vulnerabile anch'essa. Ma quando a una tale rabbia un po' femminea si aggiunge l'indignazione popolare, quando insorgono i più incolti e i più poveri, quando la cieca forza bruta che giace nel fondo della società è spinta a ringhiare e a irridere, occorre allora l'abito della magnanimità e della religiosa reverenza per trattarla, alla maniera di un dio, come un'inezia senza importanza.
L'altro timore che ci allontana dalla fiducia in se stessi è quello di dover perdere la nostra coerenza; ci trattiene un ossequio per azioni e parole fatte o dette in passato, dato che gli occhi altrui non hanno altri elementi, per calcolare la nostra orbita, se non le nostre passate azioni, e noi siamo riluttanti a deluderli.
Ma perché dover così tenere la vostra testa sulle vostre spalle? Perché portarvi dietro questo cadavere delle vostre memorie, per il timore di smentire qualcosa che abbiate sostenuto in questo o in quell'altro pubblico luogo? Supponete di contraddirvi; e con questo? A me sembrerebbe, piuttosto, buona norma di saggezza quella di non fare esclusivo assegnamento sulla sola memoria e di farne poco, anzi, anche in atti di pura memoria; ma di trascinare in giudizio quel passato in un presente dai mille occhi e di vivere in un giorno sempre nuovo. Nelle vostre teorie metafisiche avete negato personalità alla divinità, e tuttavia quando un devoto moto dell'anima vi sorprende, cedetegli cuore e vita, anche a costo di rivestire Dio di forme e colori. Abbandonate pure le vostre teorie, così come Giuseppe lasciò la sua veste nelle mani della meretrice, e fuggite via anche voi. (9)
Una stupida coerenza è l'ossessione di piccole menti, adorata da piccoli uomini politici e filosofi e teologi. Con la coerenza una grande anima non ha, semplicemente, nulla a che fare. Tanto varrebbe che si occupasse della sua ombra sul muro. Dite quello che pensate ora con parole dure, e dite domani quello che il domani penserà con parole altrettanto dure, per quanto ciò possa essere in contraddizione con qualunque cosa abbiate detto oggi. «Ah, ma così sarete sicuramente fraintesi!»
- E proprio talmente un male, dunque, l'essere fraintesi? Pitagora fu frainteso, e Socrate e Gesù e Copernico e Galileo e Newton furono fraintesi, e così fu di ogni più puro e saggio spirito che abbia preso carne. Essere grandi vuol dire essere fraintesi.
Io penso che nessun uomo può violentare la sua natura. Tutte le sortite della sua volontà sono ben sorvegliate dalla legge del suo essere, così come le ineguaglianze delle Ande e dell'Himalaya diventano insignificanti nella curva della sfera terrestre. Né importa come vogliate misurarlo e metterlo alla prova. Un forte carattere è come un acrostico o come una strofe alessandrina: che sia letta dall'alto, dal basso, o di traverso, significa sempre la stessa cosa. In questa piacevole, anacoretica vita nei boschi che Dio mi concede, fate che io registri giorno per giorno ogni mio onesto pensiero senza nulla avere in prospettiva né in retrospettiva, e io non dubito che essa vi apparirà armoniosa e simmetrica, anche se io stesso non riesco bene a vederlo e ad accorgermene. Il mio libro dovrebbe profumare di pini e risuonare di ronzii d'insetti. La rondine sopra la mia finestra dovrebbe intrecciare anche nella mia trama quel filo o quella pagliuzza che porta nel becco. Noi passiamo per quello che siamo. Il carattere ci dà ammaestramenti che vanno al di là delle nostre volontà. Gli uomini immaginano di manifestare virtù e vizi solo attraverso azioni palesi, e non vedono che virtù o vizio emettono in ogni momento un loro proprio respiro.
Vi        sarà come un accordo in una qualsiasi varietà di azioni, di modo che ognuna di esse sia quella appropriata e naturale nel suo momento. Derivando tutte da un'unica volontà, le azioni si armonizzeranno tra loro, per quanto dissimili possano tra loro sembrare. Tale varietà la si perde di vista, a distanza ravvicinata, a una scarsa altezza di pensiero. Una sola tendenza le unifica tutte. La rotta della migliore nave è pur sempre una linea a zig-zag fatta di centinaia di deviazioni. Ma guardate quella rotta da una certa distanza, ed essa si raddrizzerà sulla tendenza media. Una vostra azione genuina si spiegherà da sola e spiegherà altre vostre azioni genuine. Il vostro conformismo non spiegherà mai nulla, invece. Agite da voi stessi, e ciò che avete già compiuto da voi stessi vi giustificherà ora. La grandezza si appella al futuro. Se posso essere oggi così fermo da agire in modo giusto, sprezzando gli occhi fissati su di noi, devo aver già agito in tal modo in passato, tanto da ben difendermi ora. La forza del carattere è cumulativa. Tutti i passati giorni di virtù portano in questo il loro salutare contributo. Cos'è che fa la maestà degli eroi del Senato e del campo di battaglia, che riempie tanto l'immaginazione? Non altro che la consapevolezza di una sequela di grandi giorni e di vittorie alle spalle. Sono essi che spandono una luce unitaria sul protagonista che avanza. Ed è questo che mette il tuono nelle parole di Chatham, (10) e dignità nel portamento di Washington, e l'America nell'occhio di Adams. (11) L'onore ci è sacro perché non è effimero. E sempre virtù antica. Lo veneriamo oggi perché non è di oggi. Lo amiamo e gli rechiamo omaggio perché non è una trappola per la nostra dedizione e il nostro omaggio, ma dipende solo da sé, deriva da se stesso ed è perciò di vecchio immacolato lignaggio, anche se si mostra in qualcuno che sia giovane d'anni.
Io spero che non si debba più parlare in questi giorni di conformismo e di coerenza. Che siano squalificate, queste parole, e da ora in poi ridicolizzate. Al posto del gong che chiama per il pranzo, vi sia un piffero spartano a farsi udire. Non stiamo a inchinarci e non stiamo più a scusarci. Un grande sta per venire a pranzo a casa mia. Io non me ne starò a compiacerlo; vorrei anzi che fosse lui a voler compiacere me. Starò qui con benevola umanità, e per quanto io voglia far tutto con la massima cortesia, vorrei farlo anche con il massimo di verità. Affrontiamo e debelliamo la morbida mediocrità, lo squallido accontentarsi dei tempi, e lanciamo in faccia alle consuetudini e ai commerci e ai doveri il fatto, che è poi lo sbocco di tutta la storia, che vi è un grande responsabile Pensatore e Attore che opera dovunque opera un uomo, e che un uomo vero non appartiene a un altro tempo e luogo, ma è il centro delle cose. Dov'egli è, lì è la natura. Egli misura voi e gli uomini tutti e tutti gli accadimenti. Di solito ognuno in società ci ricorda qualcosa d'altro o qualche altra persona. Il semplice carattere, la realtà, non vi ricordano nient'altro: prendono il posto dell'intera creazione. L'uomo deve aver tanto in sé da rendere indifferente ogni altra circostanza. Ogni uomo vero è una causa, una nazione e un'età; richiede spazi e numeri e tempo infiniti per condurre pienamente a compimento il suo disegno; e la posterità non farà che seguire le sue orme come un corteo di clienti. Un uomo Cesare è nato, e per secoli dopo di lui abbiamo un Impero Romano. Cristo nasce, e milioni di animi maturano e si attaccano al suo genio, tanto che lo si identifica con la virtù e con tutto il possibile dell'uomo. Un'istituzione è solo l'ombra lunga di un uomo: il monachesimo, di quella dell'eremita Antonio; la Riforma, di quella di Lutero; il quaccherismo è l'ombra di Fox; il metodismo è l'ombra di Wesley; l'abolizionimo, di Clarkson. (12)
Milton definì Scipione «la vetta di Roma», (13) e tutta la storia si risolve agevolmente nella biografia di poche persone vigorose e serie.
Lasciate dunque che un uomo prenda consapevolezza del suo valore, e tenga le cose sotto i suoi piedi. Che non si aggiri gettando occhiate furtive, né vada a rintanarsi su e giù con l'aria di un trovatello, di un bastardo, di un contrabbandiere, in un mondo che esiste per lui. Ma l'uomo della strada, non riscontrando in se stesso nessun valore corrispondente al vigore che edificò una torre o che scolpì un dio nel marmo, si sente povero e meschino allorché guarda a queste cose. Per lui un palazzo, una statua, o un libro prezioso hanno un'aria estranea e proibitiva, non dissimile da quella ché avvolge una sfarzosa carrozza con cocchieri in livrea; ed è come se stessero a chiedergli: «Chi è lei, signore?». Eppure, tutto è suo, tutti sono corteggiatori che richiedono la sua attenzione, che chiedono alle sue facoltà di venire allo scoperto e di prendere possesso di ciò che gli appartiene. Il quadro attende un mio verdetto; non sarà esso a darmi ordini, ma sarò io a stabilire le sue pretese alla lode. La ben nota storia di quel beone che, prelevato ubriaco fradicio dalla strada, fu condotto nel palazzo del duca, lavato e ripulito e poi rivestito e fatto distendere nel letto del duca, e trattato, al risveglio, con ogni ossequioso riguardo, come se fosse il duca stesso, per sentirsi infine dire che s'era trattato solo di un folle sogno, (14) deve la sua popolarità al fatto che essa simboleggia perfettamente la condizione dell'uomo, che sta nel mondo un po' come un ubriaco, ma che di tanto in tanto si ridesta, esercita la sua ragione e s'accorge di essere proprio lui il vero principe.
Il nostro modo di leggere è da accattoni e da sicofanti. Nella storia, la nostra immaginazione ci porta a vedere in modo falso le cose. Regni e signorie, potere e grandi patrimoni rappresentano una fraseologia più fastosa di quanto non sianoi semplici nomi di un John e di un Edward che svolgono in una casa modesta il loro quotidiano lavoro; eppure, le cose della vita sono le stesse sia per gli uni che per gli altri; la somma totalé è la stessa per gli uni e per gli altri. Perché allora tutta questa deferenza per Alfredo e per Scanderberg e per Gustavo? (15) Diciamo che essi ebbero, certo, le loro virtù; ma esaurirono forse tutta.la virtù? Un grande risultato può dipendere da un vostro atto privato, oggi, così come ieri segui i pubblici passi di quei famosi uomini. E quando ogni privato cittadino opererà secondo le proprie originali vedute, il lustro sarà trasferito dalle azioni dei re a quelle degli uomini comuni.
Il mondo è stato ordinato dai suoi re, che hanno in tal modo magnetizzato gli occhi delle nazioni. E da questo colossale simbolo è stata trasmessa la muta riverenza che l'uomo deve all'uomo. Il soddisfatto lealismo col quale gli uomini hanno dunque tollerato che il re, il nobile o il grande proprietario si aggirassero fra loro con leggi esclusive e che imponessero, contro quella degli altri, una loro propria scala di valutazione, e pagassero, per i benefici, non con denaro ma con cariche e onori, rappresentando la legge stessa nelle loro persone, era il geroglifico con cui essi confusamente testimoniavano la loro coscienza del loro diritto e della loro dignità, il diritto di ciascun uomo.
Il magnetismo esercitato da ogni autentica azione si spiega allorché cerchiamo le ragioni della fiducia in se stessi. Chi è il Fiduciario? Che cos'è l'Io originario, su cui una fiducia universale può aver fondamento? Qual èla natura e quale il potere di quella stella che confonde ogni scienza, senza parallasse, priva di elementi calcolabili, che manda raggi di bellezza anche nelle azioni più ordinarie e più spurie, se solo vi appaia il minimo marchio di indipendenza? La nostra ricerca ci conduce a quella fonte che è tutt'insieme l'essenza del genio, della virtù e della vita, e che chiamiamo Spontaneità o Istinto. Qualifichiamo questa primaria saggezza come Intuizione, mentre tutti i successivi insegnamenti sono tuizioni. In quella forza profonda, dietro la quale l'analisi non può andare, tutte le cose trovano la loro comune origine. Giacché quel senso di esistenza che nelle ore più pacate sorge in noi, non sappiamo come, non è diverso dalle cose, dallo spazio, dalla luce, dal tempo, dall'uomo, ma è tutt'uno con tutto ciò che procede, chiaramente, dalla fonte stessa da cui procedono il loro vivere e il loro esistere. Noi, dapprima, partecipiamo dell'essenza vita-le in virtù della quale le cose esistono, e poi vediamo queste cose come apparenze nella natura, e dimentichiamo che abbiamo partecipàto della loro causa prima. Qui è la sorgente dell'azione e del pensiero. Qui sono i polmoni di quella inspirazione che dà all'uomo saggezza e che non può essere negata senza cadere nell'empietà e nell'ateismo. Stiamo nel grembo di un'immensa intelligenza, che ci fa ricevitori della sua verità e organi della sua attività. Quando riusciamo a discernere ciò che è giusto, quando riusciamo a discernere ciò che è vero, non facciamo altro, da parte nostra, che permettere ai suoi raggi di passare. Se poi chiediamo da dove tutto questo provenga, se cerchiamo di penetrare nell'anima che ne è la causa, ogni filosofia si dichiara in difetto. Che sia presente o assente è tutto quello che possiamo affermare. Ognuno distingue tra gli atti volontari che compie e le sue percezioni involontarie, e sa che alle sue percezioni involontarie è dovuta la massima fede. Può sbagliare nell'esprimerle, ma sa bene che queste cose sono così, come il giorno e la notte, e non possono esser messe in questione. Le mie azioni premeditate e le mie acquisizioni sono erratiche: la più pigra fantasticheria, la più labile emozione naturale attirano, da parte mia, curiosità e rispetto. La gente irriflessiva contraddice altrettanto prontamente le affermazioni derivanti sia dalle percezioni che dalle opinioni, e ciò, anzi, con ancor maggiore prontezza, poiché non distingue tra percezione e nozione. Si pensa che sia io a scegliere di vedere questo o quello. Ma la percezione non ha nulla di capriccioso, ha invece carattere di necessità. Se ne scorgerò qualche tratto, anche i miei figli lo vedranno dopo di me, evia via tutta l'umanità, benché possa darsi che nessuno l'abbia mai visto prima di me. Giacché, appunto, la percezione che ne ho è un fatto indiscutibile nello stesso modo in cui lo è il sole.
Sono così netti e puri i rapporti dell'anima con lo spirito divino, che sarebbe sacrilego ogni tentativo di interporre ulteriori sforzi. Il fatto è che quando Dio parla, dovrebbe comunicare non una sola cosa, ma tutte le cose insieme; dovrebbe riempire il mondo della sua voce; dovrebbe spargere intorno a sé luce, natura, tempo, anime, dal centro del pensiero in atto; e nuovamente datare e ricreare il tutto. Ogni volta che una mente si fa semplice e riceve in sé la divina saggezza, tutte le vecchie cose passano via: strumenti, precettori, testi, templi, tutto crolla; essa vive ora, nel presente, e assorbe passato e futuro nel momento presente. Ogni cosa è resa sacra dal suo rapporto con essa, l'una o l'altra. Tutte le cose sono dissolte, dalla loro causa, nel loro centro, e nell'universale miracolo si dileguano i miracoli particolari e più ordinari. Se, a questo punto, qualcuno pretende di conoscere Dio e di parlarne riportandovi alla fraseologia di qualche vecchia decrepita nazione in estranea terra, in altro mondo, voi non credetegli. È forse la ghianda superiore alla quercia, che ne è la pienezza e il compimento? È il genitore migliore del figlio nel quale ha versato la piena maturità del suo essere? Da dove proviene allora questa adorazione del passato? I secoli cospirano contro l'energia e l'autorevolezza dell'anima. Tempo e spazio non sono che colorazioni psicologiche che fa l'occhio, ma l'anima è luce: dov'essa è, li è il giorno; dov'essa non è più, lì è la notte; e la storia sarebbe impertinenza e ingiuria se volesse essere qualcosa di più di un piacevole apologo o di una parabola del mio essere e del mio divenire.
L'uomo è timido e sta troppo a scusarsi; non sta più saldo e diritto; non osa dire «io penso», «io sono», ma passa a citare qualche santo o qualche filosofo. Si vergogna di fronte a un filo d'erba o a una rosa che sboccia. Queste rose sotto la mia finestra non stanno a far riferimenti a precedenti o a migliori rose; sono ciò che sono; esistono insieme con Dio nell'oggi. Il tempo non esiste per loro. Vi è semplicemente la rosa: perfetta in ogni momento del suo esistere. Prima che un solo bocciolo si sia dischiuso, la sua vita è già tutta in atto; nel fiore interamente sbocciato non ve n'è di più; nella spoglia radice non ve n'è di meno. La sua natura è pienamente soddisfatta ed essa soddisfa parimenti la natura, in ogni momento. L'uomo invece pospone o ricorda; non vive nel presente in atto, ma con l'occhio rivolto all'indietro sta a rimpiangere il passato, oppure, incurante delle ricchezze che lo circondano, si solleva in punta di piedi a prevedere il futuro. Non potrà essere felice e forte finché non viva anche lui con la natura nel presente, al di sopra del tempo.
Questo dovrebbe essere abbastanza chiaro. Eppure, guardate quanti forti intelletti non osano ancora ascoltare Dio direttamente, a meno che egli non parli attraverso la fraseologia di non so qual Davide, o Geremia, o Paolo. Ma non staremo sempre a fondare un così alto valore su alcuni pochi testi, su alcune poche vite. Siamo come fanciulli che meccanicamente ripetono le frasi di nonne e tutori e, via via che crescono, degli uomini di talento e di carattere che abbiano modo di conoscere, sforzandosi di ricordare le esatte parole da quelli pronunciate; ma più tardi, quando saranno entrati nello stesso punto di vista di coloro che esprimevano quei detti' ne avranno piena comprensione e vorranno allora lasciar perdere le parole, giacché saranno ormai in grado ogni volta, all'occasione, di usarne di altrettanto efficaci. Se viviamo in sincerità, vedremo ogni cosa con sincerità. È facile per l'uomo forte esser forte, così come per il debole esser debole. Quando possederemo la nuova percezione, saremo lieti di alleggerire la nostra memoria di tutto il cumulo dei suoi tesori come di vecchie cianfrusaglie. Se uno vive con Dio, la sua voce si farà dolce come il mormorio del ruscello e il brusio del grano.
E ora, infine, resta ancora non detta la verità più alta a proposito di questo argomento; probabilmente, non potrà mai essere detta, giacché tutto quello che noi diciamo è soltanto il remoto ricordo dell'intuizione originaria. Il pensiero col quale potrei quanto meno avvicinarmi ad essa, quanto più è possibile, è questo. Quando il bene è nelle tue vicinanze, quando hai la vita in te stesso, ciò non avviene attraverso le comuni e abituali vie; tu non scorgerai le impronte di nessun altro; non vedrai faccia d'uomo; non udrai il nome di nessuno: il modo, il pensiero, il bene, tutto sarà completamente inconsueto e nuovo; escluderà esempi ed esperienze. Prenderai la via che si allontana dall'uomo, non quella che porta all'uomo. Tutte le persone che sempre esistettero sono, di quell'altissima verità, gli obliati ministri. Timore e speranza sono parimenti al di sotto di essa. Vi è qualcosa di basso persino nella speranza. Nell'ora della visione nulla vi è che possa definirsi gratitudine, e neanche propriamente gioia. L'anima che si è innalzata al di sopra della passione contempla l'identità e l'eterna casualità, percepisce l'esistenza di Vero e Giusto, e si placa nella consapevolezza che tutto procede nel modo migliore. Vasti spazi di natura, l'Oceano Atlantico, il Mare del Sud; lunghi intervalli di tempo, di anni, di secoli, non contano più nulla. Questo che penso e sento fu alla base di ogni precedente stato di vita e di circostanze, così come ora è alla base del mio presente in atto e di ciò che si chiama vita e di ciò che si chiama morte.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

http://www.lucidcafe.com/library/96m...fs/emerson.gif 

Discorso alla Facoltà di Teologia
(The Divinity School Address)
(1)


In questa fulgida estate abbiamo gustato a fondo il respiro della vita. L'erba cresce, i germogli esplodono, i prati sono punteggiati di fuoco e oro, il colore dei fiori. L'aria è piena di uccelli e dolce dell'aroma del pino, il balsamo di Galaad e dell'odore del nuovo fieno. La notte non porta alcuna oscurità al cuore con la sua gradita ombra. Attraverso il buio trasparente le stelle riversano i loro raggi di luce quasi spirituale. L'uomo sotto queste luci sembra un bambino piccolo e il suo immenso globo un giocattolo. La notte fresca, quasi fosse un fiume, bagna il mondo e prepara i suoi occhi di nuovo per l'alba purpurea. Il mistero della natura non si mostrò mai in modo più felice. Il grano e il vino sono stati liberamente elargiti a tutte le creature, e il silenzio mai interrotto con cui procede l'antica liberalità non ha ancora prodotto una sola parola di spiegazione. Si è costretti a rispettare la perfezione di questo mondo in cui i nostri sensi conversano. Quale vastità, quale ricchezza, quale invito il mondo rivolge, da ogni sua parte, a ogni facoltà dell'uomo! Nei suoi terreni fertili, nel suo mare navigabile, nelle sue montagne di metallo e di pietra, nelle sue foreste di ogni tipo di alberi, nei suoi animali, nei suoi ingredienti chimici, nell'energia e nel movimento della luce, del calore, dell'attrazione e della vita, è ben degno di esser sottomesso e gustato dal nerbo e dal cuore dei grandi uomini. La storia si compiace di onorare i piantatori, i meccanici, gli inventori, gli astronomi, i costruttori di città e i capitani.
Ma quando la mente si apre e rivela le leggi che attraversano l'universo e rendono le cose quelle che sono, allora all'improvviso il mondo si contrae a mera illustrazione e favola della mente stessa. Che cosa sono io? e che cos'è ciò che esiste? chiede lo spirito umano con una curiosità che, appena accesa, non si spegnerà più. Ecco le leggi superiori, che la nostra imperfetta capacità di comprendere può vedere tendere in questa direzione o in quella, ma senza mai chiudere pienamente il cerchio. Ecco le infinite relazioni, così simili e così dissimili, molte, eppure una sola. Vorrei studiare, vorrei scoprire, ammirare per sempre. Queste opere del pensiero sono state l'attrazione che ha occupato lo spirito umano in ogni età.
Una più segreta, dolce e irresistibile bellezza appare all'uomo quando il suo cuore e la mente si aprono al sentimento della virtù. Allora subito viene messo a conoscenza di ciò che sta sopra di lui. Impara che il suo essere è senza limiti; impara di essere nato per il bene e per la perfezione, pur giacendo ora in basso nel male e nella debolezza. Ciò che venera è ancora suo, anche se egli non lo ha ancora compreso. Egli deve. Conosce il senso di quella grande parola, anche se la sua analisi non è in grado di renderne conto. Quando in modo innocente, o attraverso una percezione intellettuale arriva a dire: «Io amo il Giusto, la Verità è bellissima dentro e fuori per sempre. Virtù, io sono tuo; salvami; serviti di me; ti servirò giorno e notte, nelle grandi, nelle piccole azioni, così da essere non virtuoso, ma virtù»: allora il fine della creazione trova compimento, e Dio se ne compiace. 
Il sentimento della virtù è reverenza e gioia dinanzi a certe leggi divine. Percepisce che questo gioco familiare della vita che noi giochiamo nasconde, sotto quelli che sembrano stupidi dettagli, principi stupefacenti. Il bambino tra i suoi giocattoli impara l'effetto della luce, il movimento, la gravità, la forza muscolare; e nel gioco della vita umana, l'amore, la paura, la giustizia, il desiderio, l'uomo e Dio interagiscono. Queste leggi rifiutano di essere adeguatamente enunciate. Esse non saranno scritte su carta, o pronunciate dalla lingua. Esse eludono il nostro pensiero caparbio; eppure le leggiamo continuamente in ogni volto degli altri, in ogni azi6ne degli altri, nel nostro stesso rimorso. Nel discorso dobbiamo separare e descrivere o suggerire attraverso la faticosa enumerazione di molti particolari tratti morali che sono invece tutti inglobati in ogni azione e in ogni pensiero virtuoso. Pure, siccome questo sentimento è l'essenza di tutta la religione, rivolgerò la vostra attenzione verso i precisi oggetti di questo sentimento, con l'enumerazione di alcune classi di fatti in cui questo elemento è ben visibile.
L'intuizione del sentimento morale è la percezione delle leggi dell'anima. Queste leggi si applicano da sole. Esse sono fuori del tempo, fuori dallo spazio, e non sono soggette alle circostanze. Perciò nell'anima dell'uomo c'è una giustizia le cui retribuzioni sono immediate e complete. Colui che compie una buona azione viene immediatamente nobilitato. Chi invece compie un'azione meschina viene sminuito dall'azione stessa. Chi elimina impurità, proprio per questo si riveste di purezza. Se un uomo è giusto nel cuore, allora, nella misura in cui lo è, è Dio; la salvezza divina, l'immortalità di Dio, la maestà di Dio entrano in quell'uomo con la giustizia. Se un uomo dissimula, inganna, egli inganna se stesso, e si preclude la possibilità di conoscere il suo stesso essere. Un uomo alla vista del bene assoluto adora, con una totale umiltà. Ogni passo verso il basso, è un passo verso l'alto. L'uomo che rinuncia a se stesso, trova se stesso.
Considerate come questa rapida intrinseca energia operi ovunque, riparando gli errori, correggendo le apparenze, e spingendo i fatti verso una certa armonia con i pensieri. Il suo operare nella vita, anche se risulta lento per i sensi, è alla fine altrettanto sicuro del suo operare nell'anima. Attraverso questa energia l'uomo è trasformato nella Provvidenza di se stesso, dispensando bene alla sua bontà, e male al suo peccato. Il carattere è sempre conosciuto. I furti non arricchiscono mai; la carità non impoverisce mai; anche le pietre grideranno che qualcuno è stato ucciso. La più piccola presenza di una bugia, per esempio, la traccia della vanità, il tentativo di fare una buona impressione, di apparire favorevolmente, guasteranno di colpo l'effetto. Ma dì la verità e tutta la natura e tutti gli spiriti ti aiuteranno con un inaspettato appoggio. Dì la verità, e tutte le cose animate o inanimate ti saranno garanti, e le stesse radici dell'erba sotto la terra sembreranno agitarsi e muoversi per testimoniare a tuo vantaggio. Considerate di nuovo la perfezione della Legge così come applica se stessa agli affetti, e diventa la legge della società. Noi ci associamo a seconda del nostro essere. Il bene, per affinità, cerca il bene; ciò che è vile, per affinità, cerca ciò che è vile. Per questo le anime procedono verso il cielo o verso l'inferno, di loro volontà.
Questi fatti hanno sempre suggerito all'uomo la sublime fede che il mondo non è il prodotto di un potere multiforme, ma di un'unica volontà, di un'unica mente; e che un'unica mente è ovunque attiva, in ogni raggio della stella, in ogni increspatura dello specchio d'acqua; e tutto ciò che si oppone a quella volontà è ovunque ostacolato e rimosso, perché le cose sono fatte in questo modo e non in un altro. Il bene è positivo. Il male è puramente privativo, non assoluto: è come il freddo, che è la privazione del caldo. Tutto il male non è che morte o non-entità. La benevolenza è assoluta e reale. L'uomo ha tanta vita, quanta ha benevolenza. Giacché tutte le cose procedono da questo stesso spirito, che è diversamente chiamato amore, giustizia, temperanza, nelle sue diverse applicazioni, proprio come l'oceano riceve differenti nomi sulle innumerevoli spiagge che egli bagna. Tutte le cose procedono dallo stesso spirito, e tutte le cose cospirano con lui. Mentre l'uomo persegue buoni fini, egli è forte dell'intera forza della natura. Non appena divaga da questi fini, egli priva se stesso del potere, o di tutto ciò che può essergli di sostegno; la sua circolazione periferica si riduce, egli rimpicciolisce sempre più, fino a diventare un granello di polvere, un punto, fino a che l'assoluta malvagità non diventa morte assoluta.
La percezione di questa legge delle leggi risveglia nella mente un sentimento che chiamiamo religioso, e che produce la nostra più alta felicità. Straordinario è il suo potere di affascinare e di comandare. E un'aria di montagna, che riempie di balsamo il mondo. E mirra e balsamo, e cloro e rosmarino. Questa legge rende sublimi il cielo e le colline, è la canzone silenziosa delle stelle. L'universo è reso sicuro e abitabile da questa legge, non dalla scienza o dal potere. Il pensiero può operare in modo freddo e intransitivo sulle cose, e non trovare nessuno scopo o unità; ma l'alba del sentimento della virtù nel cuore produce ed è la garanzia che la Legge è sovrana su tutte le nature; e i mondi, il tempo, lo spazio, l'eternità, sembrano scoppiare di gioia.
Questo sentimento è divino e rende divini. È la beatitudine dell'uomo. Lo rende non limitabile. Attraverso questo sentimento l'anima dapprima conosce se stessa. Questo sentimento corregge l'errore capitale dell'uomo bambino, che cerca di essere grande seguendo il grande, e spera di ricavare vantaggi da un altro, mostrando che la fonte di tutto il bene è nell'uomo stesso, e che egli, come ogni altro uomo, è un'insenatura nelle profondità della Ragione. Quando dice «io devo», quando l'amore lo scalda, quando egli sceglie, istruito dall'alto, le buone e le nobili azioni, allora, profonde melodie, che vengono dalla Suprema Saggezza, vagano attraverso la sua anima. Allora egli può adorare e essere nobilitato dalla sua adorazione, perché non può mai essere inferiore a questo sentimento. Nei più sublimi voli dell'anima, la rettitudine non è mai lasciata alle spalle, l'amore non è mai superato.
Questo sentimento sta a fondamento della società, e crea successivamente tutte le forme di culto. Il principio di venerazione non muore mai. L'uomo caduto nella superstizione, nella sensualità, non è mai completa-mente privo delle visioni del sentimento morale. In modo simile, tutte le espressioni di questo sentimento sono sacre e permanenti in proporzione alla loro purezza. Le espressioni di questo sentimento ci colpiscono più grandemente, più profondamente di tutte le altre composizioni. Le sentenze dei tempi più antichi, che guidano questa pietà, sono ancora fresche e fragranti. Questo pensiero dimorò sempre nel più profondo delle menti degli uomini nel devoto e contemplativo Oriente (2);non solo in Palestina, dove esso ha raggiunto la sua più pura espressione, ma in Egitto, in Persia, in India, in Cina. L'Europa è sempre debitrice al genio orientale del suo divino impulso. Quello che hanno detto questi sacri autori, viene considerato gradevole e vero da tutti gli uomini equilibrati. E l'impressione unica fatta sul genere umano da Gesù, il cui nome non è tanto scritto, quanto scavato come solco di aratro nella storia di questo mondo, è una prova della sottile virtù che ci fu attraverso di lui infusa. Nello stesso tempo, mentre le porte del tempio rimangono aperte, notte e giorno, di fronte a ogni uomo, e gli oracoli di questa verità non si interrompono mai, essa è protetta da una sola severa condizione: si tratta di un'intuizione. Non può essere ricevuta di seconda mano. Veramente non si tratta di un'istruzione, ma di una provocazione, che posso ricevere da un'altra anima. Quello che questa mi annuncia, lo devo trovare vero in me, o rifiutare del tutto; e sulla base della sua parola, o come suo sostituto, chiunque egli sia, non posso accettare nulla. Al contrario, l'assenza di questa fede primaria segna la presenza della degradazione. Come è il flusso, così è il riflusso. Allontaniamo questa fede, e le stesse parole che essa ha espresso e le cose che essa ha fatto diventano false e dannose. Allora cade la chiesa, lo stato, l'arte, le lettere, la vita. Quando la dottrina della divina natura viene dimenticata, una malattia infetta e sminuisce la costituzione. Una volta l'uomo era tutto; ora egli è un'appendice, un elemento di disturbo. E poiché lo Spirito Supremo, che abita nell'uomo, non può essere completamente eliminato, la dottrina che lo riguarda soffre di questa perversione, che la divina natura è attribuita a una o due persone, e negata a tutto il resto, e negata rabbiosamente. La dottrina dell'ispirazione è perduta; la volgare dottrina della maggioranza delle voci usurpa il posto della dottrina dell'anima. I miracoli, la profezia, la poesia, la vita ideale, la santità esistono puramente come storia antica; non sono nella fede, né nell'aspirazione della società; quando vi si allude, si suscita il riso. La vita diventa comica e meschina non appena i nobili fini dell'essere svaniscono alla vista, e l'uomo diventa miope, e riesce solo a considerare ciò che parla ai sensi.
Queste opinioni generali, che, nel momento in cui sono generali, nessuno contesterà, trovano ampia illustrazione nella storia della religione, e specialmente nella storia della chiesa cristiana. In essa, tutti noi abbiamo trovato la nostra nascita e il nostro nutrimento. Le sue verità voi, miei giovani amici, state ora per cominciare a insegnare. Come culto, o il rito stabilito del mondo civilizzato, la chiesa cristiana che ha un grande interesse storico per noi. Voi non avete bisogno che io parli delle sue parole benedette, che sono state la consolazione dell'umanità. Mi sforzerò di adempiere il mio dovere verso di voi, indicando due errori nella sua prassi, che di giorno in giorno appaiono più gravi dal punto di vista che abbiamo proprio ora assunto.
Gesù Cristo appartenne alla vera razza dei profeti. Egli ha visto con gli occhi aperti il mistero dell'anima. Attirato dalla sua severa armonia, rapito dalla sua bellezza, visse in essa, in essa fu. Egli solo in tutta la storia ha stimato la nobiltà dell'uomo. Un solo uomo fu fedele a ciò che è in voi e in me. Vide che Dio incarna se stesso nell'uomo, e sempre di nuovo procede a prendere possesso del suo Mondo. Egli disse nel giubilo della sublime emozione: «Io sono divino. Attraverso me, Dio agisce; attraverso me parla. Se vuoi vedere Dio, guardami; o guardati, quando anche tu pensi come io penso adesso». Ma quale distorsione hanno subito la sua dottrina e la sua memoria nella sua stessa età, in quella che è seguita e nelle successive! Non c'è dottrina della Ragione che sopporterebbe di essere insegnata attraverso l'Intelletto. L'intelletto ha colto questo nobile canto dalle labbra del poeta, e lo ha espresso, nell'età seguente: «Questo era Jehovah sceso dal cielo. Vi ucciderò, se direte che egli era un uomo». Gli idiomi del suo linguaggio e le figure della sua retorica hanno usurpato il posto della sua verità; e le chiese non sono costruite sui suoi principi, ma sui suoi tropi. Il cristianesimo è diventato un Mito, come l'insegnamento poetico della Grecia e dell'Egitto, prima. Cristo parlò di miracoli; poiché sentì che la vita dell'uomo è un miracolo, e tutto quello che l'uomo fa, e comprese che questo miracolo quotidiano risplende via via che cresce la presenza divina nell'uomo. Ma la parola «Miracolo», come viene pronunciata dalle chiese cristiane, dà una falsa impressione; è un Mostro. Non è tutt'uno con il fiorire del trifoglio e il cadere della pioggia.
Ha sentito rispetto per Mosè e i profeti, ma nessuna impropria debolezza nel posporre le loro iniziali rivelazioni all'ora e all'uomo presente; alla rivelazione eterna nel cuore. Perciò Cristo fu un vero uomo. Avendo visto che la legge in noi comanda, egli non avrebbe sopportato che essa fosse comandata. Coraggiosamente, con la mano, e il cuore, e la vita, egli dichiarò che essa era Dio. Così egli fu un vero uomo. Perciò egli è, penso, la sola anima nella storia che abbia apprezzato il valore dell'uomo.


1.        Da questo punto di vista diventiamo sensibili al primo difetto del cristianesimo storico. Il cristianesimo storico è caduto nell'errore che corrompe tutti i tentativi di comunicare la religione. Come appare oggi a noi, e come è apparso nelle diverse età, il cristianesimo non è la dottrina dell'anima, ma un'esagerazione del personale, del positivo, del rituale. Ha indugiato e ancora indugia nella dannosa esagerazione intorno alla persona di Gesù. L'anima non conosce persone. Essa invita ogni uomo a espandersi nell'intero cerchio dell'universo, e non avrà preferenze se non per l'amore spontaneo. Ma a causa di questa monarchia orientale di un cristianesimo che l'indolenza e la paura hanno costruito, l'amico dell'uomo è trasformato in colui che lo oltraggia. La maniera in cui il suo nome è circondato con espressioni che una volta erano manifestazioni di ammirazione e di amore, ma ora sono pietrificate in titoli ufficiali, uccide ogni generosa simpatia e sentimento di affinità. Tutti quelli che mi ascoltano sentono che il linguaggio che descrive Cristo all'Europa e all'America non rappresenta lo stile dell'amicizia, e dell'entusiasmo per un cuore nobile e buono, ma è corretto e formale: dipinge un semidio, come gli orientali o i Greci descriverebbero Osiride o Apollo.


Secondo le mortificanti imposizioni della nostra prima istruzione catechistica, perfino l'onestà e il rinnegamento di se stessi non sarebbero che splendidi peccati, se non portassero il nome cristiano. Si preferirebbe essere

Un pagano, nutrito in una fede ormai logora (3) 

piuttosto che essere defraudati del diritto umano dì rivolgersi direttamente alla natura, per trovarvi nomi e luoghi, terra e professioni, perfino virtù e la verità non preclusi e monopolizzati. Tu non sarai neppure un uomo. Non possederai il mondo; non oserai e non vivrai secondo la infinita Legge che è in te, e in compagnia con l'infinita Bellezza che il cielo e la terra riflettono per te in tutte le bellissime forme, ma dovrai subordinare la tua natura alla natura di Cristo, dovrai accettare le nostre interpretazioni, e prendere il suo ritratto come il volgo lo disegna.
Il meglio è sempre ciò che mi restituisce a me stesso.
Il sublime è eccitato in me dalla grande dottrina stoica: «obbedisci a te stesso». Ciò che mostra Dio in me, mi fortifica. Ciò che mostra Dio fuori di me, mi trasforma in una verruca e in un porro. Non c'è più una necessaria ragione per il mio essere. Già le lunghe ombre del prematuro oblio si insinuano su di me, e io morirò per sempre.
I cantori divini sono gli amici della mia virtù, del mio intelletto, della mia forza. Mi ammoniscono che i lumi che brillano nella mia anima non sono miei, ma di Dio; che essi hanno avuto qualcosa di simile, e non furono disobbedienti alle visioni celesti. Così io li amo. Nobili provocazioni escono da loro, e mi invitano anche ad emanciparmi, a resistere al male; a sottomettere il mondo; a Essere. E così, attraverso questi santi pensieri, Gesù ci serve, e solo in questo modo. Cercare di convertire un uomo attraverso i miracoli è una profanazione dell'anima. Una vera conversione, un vero Cristo, ora, come sempre, si deve ottenere accogliendo in noi pensieri bellissimi. E vero che una grande e ricca anima, in mezzo a persone semplici, come la sua, predomina in modo tale sugli altri che, come appunto ha fatto, dà nome al mondo. Sembra ai semplici che il mondo esista per lui: essi non si sono ancora imbevuti così profondamente del suo senso da accorgersi che solo tornando a se stessi, o al Dio che è in loro, possono continuare a crescere. E un beneficio limitato darmi qualcosa; è invece un grande beneficio mettermi in grado di fare qualcosa di me stesso. Sta per venire il momento in cui tutti gli uomini vedranno che il dono di Dio all'anima non è una santità vanagloriosa, prepotente ed esclusiva, ma una dolce e naturale bontà, una bontà come la tua e la mia, e che così invita la tua e la mia a essere e a crescere.
L ingiustizia del volgare tono predicatorio non è meno odiosa per Gesù che per le anime che questo tono profana. I predicatori non vedono che essi rendono infelice il suo vangelo, e lo privano delle caratteristiche che fanno la sua bellezza e degli attributi celesti. Quando vedo un maestoso Epaminonda o Washington, quando vedo tra i miei contemporanei un vero oratore, un giudice retto, un caro amico, quando vibro davanti alla melodia e alla fantasia racchiuse in un poema, vedo la bellezza che deve essere desiderata. E così amabilmente, e con il consenso ancora più intero del mio essere, risuona nell'orecchio la severa musica dei cantori che hanno cantato del vero Dio in tutte le età. Ora non degradiamo la vita e i dialoghi di Cristo fuori del cerchio di questo incanto, sottolineandone l'isolamento e il carattere eccezionale. Lasciamoli così come si sono manifestati, vivi e caldi, parte della vita umana e del paesaggio e del lieto giorno.


2. Il secondo difetto del tradizionale e limitato modo di usare del pensiero di Cristo è una conseguenza del primo; cioè, che la Natura Morale, quella Legge delle leggi le cui rivelazioni portano grandezza, vale a dire Dio stesso, all'anima disponibile ad accoglierlo, non è esplorata come la fonte dell'insegnamento stabilito nella società. Gli uomini sono giunti a parlare della rivelazione come di qualcosa di dato e fatto tanto tempo fa, come se Dio fosse morto. L'offesa fatta alla fede soffoca la voce del predicatore; e la migliore delle istituzioni diventa una voce incerta e inarticolata.
È certo che la conversazione con la bellezza dell'anima genera un desiderio e un bisogno di impartire agli altri la stessa conoscenza e lo stesso amore. Se l'espressione viene negata, il pensiero giace come un fardello sull'uomo. Il veggente è sempre uno che parla. In qualche modo il suo sogno viene detto; in qualche modo egli lo rende pubblico con gioia solenne: l'adorazione della sua anima prende forma qualche volta con il pennello sulla tela, qualche volta con lo scalpello sulla pietra, qualche volta in torri e navate di granito; qualche volta in inni di musica indefinita; ma è nelle parole, che essa trova la sua espressione più chiara e duratura.
L'uomo innamorato di questa eccellenza diventa il suo sacerdote o poeta. Il ministero è coevo al mondo. Ma osserva la condizione, la limitazione spirituale del nobile ufficio. Solo lo spirito può insegnare. Nessun profano, nessun uomo sensuale, nessun bugiardo, nessuno schiavo può insegnare, ma può dare solamente colui che ha; può creare solamente, colui che è. Solo l'uomo su cui scende l'anima, attraverso cui l'anima parla, può insegnare. Il coraggio, la pietà, l'amore, la sapienza, possono insegnare; e ogni uomo può aprire la sua porta a questi angeli, e essi gli porteranno il dono delle lingue. Ma l'uomo che cerca di parlare come i libri insegnano, come i sinodi usano, come la moda indica, e come l'interesse comanda balbetta. Taccia.
A questo santo ministero voi proponete di dedicare voi stessi. Vorrei che voi sentiste la vostra chiamata nelle vibrazioni del desiderio e della speranza. Questo ministero è il primo nel mondo. Appartiene a quella realtà che non sopporta d'essere diminuita da falsificazioni. Ed è mio compito dirvi che il bisogno di una nuova rivelazione non è mai stato più importante di adesso. Dalle opinioni che ho appena espresso, voi potrete ricavare la triste convinzione, che condivido e sostengo, con la maggioranza, dell'universale decadenza e quasi morte della fede nella società. L'anima non è al centro della predicazione. La Chiesa vacilla ormai prossima alla caduta, quasi tutta completamente priva di vita. In questa occasione, dichiarare con compiacimento a voi, la cui speranza e il cui impegno è di predicare la fede di Cristo, che la fede di Cristo è predicata, sarebbe criminale. E tempo che queste mormorazioni a stento trattenute di tutti gli uomini pensosi per la carestia nelle nostre chiese, questo lamento del cuore privato della consolazione, della speranza e della grandezza che vengono solo dalla maturazione della natura morale, è tempo che siano ascoltati, attraverso il sonno dell'indolenza, e al di là del vano rumore della solita routine. Questo grande e perpetuo ministero del predicatore non è adempiuto. Predicare è l'espressione del sentimento morale in applicazione dei doveri della vita. In quante chiese, da parte di quanti profeti, dimmi, l'uomo è reso consapevole del fatto che egli è un'Anima infinita, che la terra e il cielo passano nella sua anima, che egli si abbevera continuamente all'anima di Dio? Dove risuona ora la persuasione, che attraverso la sua stessa melodia porta in paradiso il mio cuore, e così afferma la sua origine celeste? Dove udrò parole come quelle che nelle età più antiche hanno portato gli uomini ad abbandonare tutto e seguire, padre e madre, casa e terra, moglie e figlio? Dove udrò queste maestose leggi dell'essere morale pronunciate in modo tale da riempire l'orecchio, e da farmi sentire nobilitato dall'offerta della mia migliore azione e passione? La prova della vera fede, certamente, deve essere il suo potere di affascinare e comandare l'anima, come le leggi della natura controllano l'attività delle mani, un potere così imponente che troviamo piacere e onore nell'obbedire. La fede dovrebbe unirsi con la luce dell'alba e del tramonto, con la nuvola che vola sulle ali del vento, con l'uccello che canta, e il profumo dei fiori. Ma ora il Sabato del sacerdote ha perduto lo splendore della natura; è sgradevole, siamo felici quando è finito, possiamo fare, facciamo molto meglio, in modo più santo e dolce, da soli, perfino seduti nei nostri banchi.
Dovunque il pulpito è usurpato da un formalista, il fedele è defraudato e privo di consolazione. Ci ritiriamo appena le preghiere cominciano, preghiere che non ci sollevano, ma ci feriscono e offendono. Ci avvolgiamo ben stretti nei nostri mantelli, assicurandoci più che possibile una solitudine in cui non si ascolta più. Una volta ho ascoltato un predicatore di fronte al quale fui fortemente tentato di dire che non sarei più andato in chiesa. La gente, pensai, va in certi posti per abitudine, altrimenti nessuna anima sarebbe entrata nel tempio in quel pomeriggio. Una tempesta di neve stava cadendo intorno a noi. Quella tempesta era reale, il predicatore al suo confronto era puramente spettrale, e l'occhio avverti il triste contrasto guardandolo, e guardando poi fuori dalla finestra dietro di lui la bellissima meteora della neve. Egli era vissuto invano. Non aveva una sola parola che suggerisse il fatto che egli avesse riso o pianto, fosse sposato o innamorato, fosse stato apprezzato, o ingannato, o mortificato. Se anche egli avesse vissuto o operato, nessuno di noi avrebbe potuto ricavarne una maggior saggezza. Non aveva appreso il segreto capitale della sua professione, cioè saper convertire la vita in verità. Nessun fatto di tutta la sua esperienza personale era ancora entrato nella sua dottrina. Quell'uomo aveva arato e piantato e parlato e comprato e venduto; aveva letto libri; aveva mangiato e bevuto; la testa poteva dolere, il cuore battere; egli sorrideva e soffriva; eppure, nonostante tutto questo, in tutto il suo discorso non c'era un'indicazione, un accenno, che egli avesse mai vissuto. Non aveva tratto una sola riga dalla storia reale. Il vero predicatore può essere sempre riconosciuto dal fatto che manifesta la sua vita alla gente, la vita passata attraverso il fuoco del pensiero. Ma di quel cattivo predicatore non si poteva dire, dal sermone, in quale età del mondo egli fosse capitato a vivere; se avesse un padre o un figlio; se fosse proprietario o nullatenente, un cittadino o abitante della campagna o qualsiasi altro dato biografico.
Sembrava strano che la gente venisse in chiesa. Si poteva pensare che le loro case fossero tanto poco accoglienti, da costringerli a preferire quel vuoto clamore. Questo mostra che c'è un'imponente attrazione nel sentimento morale, che può prestare una debole sfumatura di luce anche all'ottusità e all'ignoranza che si propongono nel nome e al posto di questo sentimento. Il buon ascoltatore è sicuro di essere stato qualche volta toccato; è sicuro che c'è qualcosa che merita d'essere perseguito e che esistono parole adatte. Quando egli ascolta queste vane parole, conforta se stesso mettendole in relazione al suo ricordo di ore migliori, e così esse risuonano e riecheggiano incontrastate.
Non ignoro che quando predichiamo in modo non degno, ciò non è sempre del tutto invano. C'è un buon orecchio, in alcune persone, che consente alla virtù di trar vantaggio da ogni sorta di nutrimento. C'è una verità poetica nascosta in tutti i luoghi comuni delle preghiere e dei sermoni: per quanto stoltamente espressi, essi possono saggiamente essere ascoltati, giacché ciascuno di essi rappresenta una speciale espressione che eruppe in un momento di pietà da qualche anima affranta o giubilante, un momento così straordinario da dover essere ricordato. Le preghiere e perfino i dogmi della nostra chiesa sono come lo zodiaco di Dendera e i monumenti astronomici degli indù, completamente isolati da qualunque cosa oggi esistente nella vita e nelle occupazioni della gente. Le preghiere e i dogmi indicano l'altezza a cui le acque una volta salirono. Ma questa docilità è un monito circa il cattivo uso che ne possono fare i buoni e i dovuti. In una larga parte della comunità il servizio religioso fa sorgere ben altri pensieri ed emozioni. Non abbiamo bisogno di rimproverare il servo negligente. Ci assale piuttosto la pietà dinanzi alla pronta punizione della sua accidia. Guai all'infelice uomo che è chiamato a stare sul pulpito senza dare il pane di vita. Tutto ciò che accade, lo accusa. Supponiamo che chieda offerte per le missioni, interne o all'estero. Istantaneamente la sua faccia si copre di vergogna, nel proporre alla parrocchia di inviare denaro a cento o a mille miglia di distanza, per provvedere ad altri quello stesso povero vitto che la gente di quella parrocchia ha in casa e da cui fuggirebbe lontano cento o mille miglia. Supponiamo che esorti a vivere secondo i precetti divini; può forse chiedere a una creatura come lui di venire agli incontri nel giorno del Signore, quando tutti, lui compreso, conoscono quale miseria possono aspettarsene? Li inviterà privatamente alla Cena del Signore? Non osa. Se nessun cuore riscalda questo rito, il suo vuoto, arido, stridente formalismo è troppo evidente, perché egli possa stare dinanzi a un uomo intelligente ed energico e invitarlo senza timore. Per strada, che cosa può dire al bestemmiatore del villaggio? Questi vedrà la paura nel volto, nell'aspetto e nel portamento del ministro.
Non rischiare che questa perorazione risulti meno sincera per non aver tenuto conto delle giuste proteste delle brave persone. Conosco e onoro la purezza e la rigorosa coscienza di molti membri del clero. La vitalità che il culto pubblico mantiene è dovuta alla sparsa compagnia di uomini pii che officiano qua e là nelle chiese e che, accettando la tradizione degli antichi con una devozione perfino eccessiva, tuttavia non da altri che dal loro stesso cuore hanno accettato i genuini impulsi della virtù, e così ancora sanno indurci ad amare e onorare una vita santa. Inoltre, le eccezioni non sono tanto da trovare in pochi eminenti predicatori, quanto nelle ore migliori, nelle più vere ispirazioni di tutti, anzi, nei momenti sinceri di ogni uomo. Ma, pur ammesse le eccezioni, è pur sempre vero che la tradizione caratterizza il modo di predicare di questa terra; che la tradizione viene dalla memoria, e non dall'anima; che essa mira a ciò che è abituale e non a ciò che è necessario ed eterno; e che perciò il cristianesimo storico distrugge il potere della predicazione, ritirandola dall'esplorazione della natura morale dell'uomo, in cui sono riposti il sublime e le risorse della meraviglia e del potere. Quale crudele ingiustizia è il fatto che quella Legge, che è la gioia dell'intera terra e che sola può rendere il pensiero ricco e amato; che quella Legge la cui fatale certezza le orbite astronomiche poveramente imitano, sia travestita e sprezzata, cacciata con urla e lamenti, senza che ne sia articolato un solo tratto, una sola parola. Il pulpito nel perdere di vista questa Legge perde ragion d'essere, e cerca a tastoni senza sapere cosa. E per mancanza di questa educazione l'anima della comunità è malata e priva di fede. Nulla più le manca di una rigorosa, alta, stoica disciplina cristiana che le faccia conoscere se stessa e la divinità che vi parla attraverso. Ora l'uomo ha vergogna di se stesso; tollerato, compatito, si nasconde e Si muove furtivamente nel mondo; a stento in mille anni si trova qualcuno che osi essere saggio e buono, attirandosi dietro le lacrime e le benedizioni degli altri uomini.
Certamente ci sono stati periodi in cui, non potendosi l'intelletto esercitare riguardo a certe verità, era possibile una fede maggiore nei nomi e nelle persone. I Puritani in Inghilterra e in America hanno trovato nel Cristo della Chiesa Cattolica e nel dogma ereditato da Roma lo spazio per la loro austera pietà e i loro desideri di libertà civile. Ma il loro credo sta svanendo, e nessun altro sorge al suo posto. Penso che nessun uomo possa entrare con i suoi pensieri in una delle nostre chiese senza sentire che quella presa che il pubblico culto aveva sulle gente è ormai inefficace o sta per diventarlo. Non trova più rispondenza né nell'affetto dei buoni né nel timore dei malvagi. In campagna, nei paraggi della città, metà della parrocchie sono destituite di fedeli. Si comincia a scorgere un indice di carattere e di religiosità nel fatto di rinunciare a frequentare riunioni religiose. Ho udito una persona devota, che apprezzava il giorno del Signore, dire amaramente: «Nelle domeniche, sembra sia male andare in chiesa». E il motivo in cui i migliori ancora perseverano è ora solo una speranza e un'attesa. Quello che una volta era una mera circostanza, che i migliori e i peggiori di una parrocchia, i poveri e i ricchi, i colti e gli ignoranti, i giovani e i vecchi, si incontrassero un giorno in una casa, tutti eguali, in segno di un eguale diritto spirituale, è diventato il motivo principale per andare in quella sede.
Amici miei, in questi due errori, credo di trovare le cause della decadenza della chiesa e di un devastante scetticismo, che riversano su di noi una influenza maligna e rattristano il cuore degli uomini buoni. Quale calamità più grande può cadere su una nazione della perdita della religione? Se questo avviene tutto decade. Il genio abbandona il tempio per frequentare il senato o il mercato. La letteratura diventa frivola. La scienza è fredda. L'occhio della giovinezza non è illuminato dalla speranza di altri mondi, e l'età è priva di onore. La società vive per sprecare tempo in frivolezze, e quando gli uomini muoiono non ne parliamo.
E ora, fratelli miei, chiederete, che cosa possiamo fare in questi giorni sconfortanti? Il rimedio è già stato indicato quando indicavamo i motivi della nostra critica alla Chiesa. Abbiamo messo in contrasto la Chiesa con l'Anima. Nell'anima allora dunque cerchiamo la redenzione. In un'anima, nella vostra anima, ci sono risorse per il mondo. Dovunque arriva un uomo, arriva una rivoluzione. Ciò che è antico è per gli schiavi. Quando arriva un uomo, tutti i libri diventano leggibili, tutte le cose trasparenti, tutte le religioni sono forme. Egli è religioso. E l'uomo colui che opera miracoli. Egli si manifesta in mezzo a miracoli. Tutti lo benedicono e maledicono. Egli dice si e no, solamente. Il carattere statico della religione, la convinzione che l'età dell'ispirazione sia passata, che la Bibbia sia chiusa, la paura di sminuire la figura di Gesù rappresentandolo come un uomo, tutto questo indica con sufficiente chiarezza la falsità della nostra teologia. Il compito di un vero maestro è quello di mostrarci che Dio è, non che è stato; che Egli parla, non che ha parlato. Il vero cristianesimo la fede, come quella di Cristo, nell'infinità dell'uomo - è perduto. Nessuno crede nell'anima dell'uomo, ma solamente in qualche uomo, in qualche persona vecchia e defunta. Ahimè! nessun uomo va da solo. Tutti gli uomini vanno a gruppi da questo o quel santo o poeta, evitando il Dio che vede nel segreto. Essi non possono vedere nel segreto, amano essere ciechi in pubblico. Pensano che la società sia più saggia della loro anima, e non sanno che un'anima, la loro, è più saggia del mondo intero. Considerate come le nazioni e le razze trascorrano velocemente sul mare del tempo e non lascino nemmeno un'increspatura che indichi dove esse hanno galleggiato o sono affondate: basterà una sola anima buona a rendere i nomi di Mosè, o di Zenone, o di Zoroastro venerabili per sempre. Nessuno prova l'austera ambizione di essere l'Io della nazione e della natura, ma ciascuno vorrebbe per sé una comoda posizione gregaria all'interno di qualche denominazione cristiana, o di qualche raggruppamento settario, al seguito di un qualche uomo eminente. Abbandona una sola volta la tua conoscenza di Dio, il suo sentimento, e assumi una conoscenza di seconda mano, come quella di 5. Paolo, o di George Fox, o di Swedenborg e ti troverai lontano da Dio per tutta la durata di questa conoscenza di seconda mano. Se essa, come nel nostro caso, dura secoli, l'abisso si spalanca a tal punto che gli uomini possono a stento convincersi che c'è qualcosa di divino in loro.
Lasciate che vi ammonisca, prima di tutto, ad andare soli; a rifiutare i buoni modelli, perfino quelli che sono sacri nell'immaginazione degli uomini, e a osare di amare Dio senza mediatori o veli. Troverete abbastanza amici che proporranno alla vostra emulazione dei Wesley e degli Oberlin, Santi e Profeti. Ringraziate Dio per questi uomini buoni, ma dite «anch'io sono un uomo». L'imitazione non può superare il modello. L'imitatore si condanna a una mediocrità senza speranza. L'inventore ha creato il modello perché questo era naturale per lui, in lui esso è affascinante. Nell'imitatore è naturale qualcos'altro, ed egli si priva della sua stessa bellezza, inseguendo un altro, irraggiungibile.
Tu stesso, appena creato nunzio dello Spirito Santo, getta alle tue spalle ogni conformismo, e metti gli uomini direttamente in contatto con la divinità. Sii per loro un uomo, anzitutto e solamente; moda, costumi, autorità, piacere, denaro, non sono niente per te, non sono bende sui tuoi occhi, che ti impediscano di vedere: vivi il privilegio dell'anima incommensurabile. Non essere troppo ansioso di visitare periodicamente ogni singola famiglia della tua comunità parrocchiale: quando incontri uno di questi uomini o donne, cerca di essere con loro or' uomo divino; cerca di essere esempio di pensiero e virtù per loro; fa' in modo che le loro timide aspirazioni trovino un amico in te; che i loro impulsi conculcati siano genialmente sollecitati dall'atmosfera che saprai creare; che i loro dubbi sappiano che tu hai dubitato, e che il loro sentimento di meraviglia riconosca che anche tu hai provato meraviglia. Confidando nella tua anima, guadagnerai maggiore fiducia negli altri uomini. Nonostante tutta la nostra saggezza da quattro soldi, tutta la nostra schiavitù verso l'abitudine, non ci può essere dubbio che tutti gli uomini hanno pensieri sublimi, apprezzano le poche ore reali di vita, amano essere ascoltati, amano essere sollevati alla contemplazione dei principi. Imprimiamo con un segno luminoso nella nostra memoria i pochi colloqui che abbiamo avuto, nei cupi anni della routine e del peccato, con anime che hanno reso più sagge le nostre, che hanno espresso quello che noi pensavamo, che ci hanno detto quello che noi sapevamo, che ci hanno permesso di essere quello che eravamo dentro. Svolgi presso gli uomini il servizio sacerdotale e, presente o assente, sarai seguito dal loro amore come da un angelo.
E a questo fine, non dobbiamo puntare a comuni gradi di merito. Non possiamo forse abbandonare a chi l'ama la virtù che risplende per la lode della società, e inoltrarci noi invece nelle profonde solitudini dell'ingegno, del valore assoluto? Facilmente raggiungiamo il livello medio sociale di bontà. La lode della società può essere assicurata a poco prezzo, e quasi tutti gli uomini si accontentano dei facili meriti, ma l'immediato effetto della conversazione con Dio sarà di metterli da parte. Vi sono meriti sublimi. Ci sono persone che non sono attori, né parlatori, ma vere e proprie autorità, persone troppo grandi per fama, per il risalto dei loro caratteri, persone che disdegnano l'eloquenza, per le quali tutto quel che noi riconosciamo come arte e come artista sembra troppo strettamente legato allo spettacolo e a scopi reconditi, alla esagerazione del finito e dell'individuale, e alla perdita dell'universale. Gli oratori, i poeti, i capi ci possiedono solamente come fanno le belle donne oneste, con il nostro permesso e omaggio. Trascuriamo quelle persone a favore di preoccupazioni spirituali, trascuriamole, come ben sapete fare, a favore di scopi nobili e universali, e esse istantaneamente sentiranno che avete ragione, e che devono risplendere in luoghi più bassi. Quelle persone sentono anche il vostro diritto, perché essi come voi sono aperti all'influsso dello Spirito che tutto conosce, che annienta, con la vastità del suo meriggio le piccole ombre e gradazioni dell'intelligenza nelle opere che consideriamo più sagge, anzi le più sagge. In tale alta comunione studiamo i grandi tratti della rettitudine: un'audace benevolenza, un'indipendenza dagli amici, in modo tale che gli ingiusti desideri di quanti ci amano non impediscano la nostra libertà, e sappiamo invece esser preparati molto in anticipo a resistere per amore della verità all'impeto, per quanto spontaneo, degli affetti e degli appelli alla simpatia e, nella più alta forma in cui questo tratto straordinario si dà a conoscere, apprendiamo quella certa saldezza nel valore, che non ha niente a che vedere con l'opinione e rappresenta la virtù in modo tanto essenziale e chiaro, che si dà dato per scontato che un certo gesto giusto, coraggioso, generoso sarà compiuto, senza che alcuni pensi a tessere elogi. Potresti fare dei complimenti a un bellimbusto che compie una buona azione, ma non loderesti un angelo. Il silenzio che accetta il merito come la cosa più naturale nel mondo, è l'applauso più grande. Anime come queste, quando appaiono, sono la Guardia Imperiale della Virtù, la perpetua riserva, sono come i dittatori che si impongono alla fortuna. Non occorre lodarne il coraggio, sono il cuore e l'anima della natura. Amici miei, ci sono risorse in noi cui non abbiamo attinto. Ci sono uomini che si sentono sollevati all'udire una minaccia; uomini a cui una crisi che intimidisce e paralizza la maggioranza, non richiedendo le virtù della prudenza e della parsimonia, ma comprensione, impassibilità, disponibilità al sacrificio, giunge gradita e amata come una sposa. Napoleone disse di Massena che non era se stesso fino a quando la battaglia non gli andasse incontro, e che poi, quando i morti cominciavano a cadergli intorno a schiere, ridestava le sue capacità di grande organizzatore, e si rivestiva di terrore e vittoria. Così, è nelle aspre crisi, nell'instancabile pazienza, e nelle aspirazioni che non tengono conto della simpatia, che un angelo può apparire. Ma queste sono altezze che noi possiamo a stento ricordare e considerare senza contrizione e vergogna. Ringraziamo Dio che queste cose esistono.
E adesso facciamo quello che possiamo per riaccendere il fuoco nascosto, quasi spento sull'altare. I mali della chiesa attuale sono manifesti. Il problema si ripropone, che cosa faremo? Lo confesso, tutti i tentativi di progettare e stabilire un Culto con nuovi riti e forme mi sembrano vani. E la fede che ci costruisce, non siamo noi a costruirla, e la fede produce le sue proprie forme. Tutti i tentativi di ideare un nuovo sistema sono altrettanto freddi del nuovo culto della divinità della Ragione introdotto dai francesi, oggi cartapesta e filigrana, domani follia e omicidio. Lasciate piuttosto che il respiro della nuova vita penetri in voi attraverso le forme già esistenti. Una volta che sei vivo tu, scoprirai che esse diventeranno plastiche e nuove. Il rimedio alla loro deformità è prima di tutto l'anima, e in secondo luogo l'anima, e per sempre, l'anima. Una sola pulsazione di virtù può elevare e vivificare un intero papato di forme. Il cristianesimo ci ha dato due inestimabili vantaggi; prima di tutto il giorno del signore, il giubileo del mondo intero, la cui luce sorge egualmente benvenuta nello studio del filosofo, nella soffitta del lavoratore, nelle celle della prigione, e dovunque suggerisce, perfino alla persona più abietta, la dignità della vita spirituale. Si levi per sempre un tempio, che restauri un nuovo amore, una nuova fede, una nuova vista, con uno splendore maggiore del suo primo, dinanzi agli uomini. E il secondo vantaggio è l'istituzione della predicazione, il discorso dell'uomo agli uomini, che essenzialmente è il più flessibile di tutti gli organi, di tutte le forme. Che cosa impedisce che ora, dovunque, sui pulpiti, nelle sale per conferenze, nelle case, nei campi, dovunque l'invito degli uomini o le vostre stesse occasioni vi conducano, voi diciate precisamente la verità, così come la vostra vita e la vostra coscienza ve la insegnano, e solleviate i cuori deboli che attendono una nuova speranza e una nuova rivelazione.
Guardo con ansia al momento in cui quella suprema Bellezza che ha mandato in estasi le anime degli orientali, e soprattutto degli ebrei, e attraverso le loro labbra ha espresso oracoli per ogni età, possa esprimersi anche in occidente. Le Scritture ebraiche e greche contengono pensieri immortali, che sono stati nutrimento per la vita di milioni di uomini. Ma esse non hanno un'integrità epica, sono frammentarie, non appaiono all'intelletto nel loro ordine. Attendo il nuovo Maestro che seguirà quelle leggi luminose a tal punto da vederle formare un cerchio pieno, da vederne la grazia completa e circolare, da vedere il mondo come lo specchio dell'anima, da vedere l'identità della legge di gravitazione con la purezza del cuore e da mostrare che la Necessità e il Dovere sono una cosa sola con la Scienza, con la Bellezza e con la Gioia.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

http://www2.english.uiuc.edu/baym/255/emerson.jpg 

Lo studioso americano (1)


(The American Scholar)


Signor presidente, signori,
vi porgo i miei saluti alla ripresa del nostro anno letterario. Il nostro anniversario è di speranza, e forse non abbastanza di operosità. Non ci incontriamo per gare di forza o abilità, per la recita di storie, tragedie e odi, come gli antichi greci; per sedute sull'amore e la poesia, come i trovatori; non ci incontriamo per l'avanzamento della scienza come i nostri contemporanei nella capitale britannica e in quelle europee. Sinora la nostra festa è stata semplicemente un segno amichevole della sopravvivenza dell'amore delle lettere tra gente troppo occupata per poter offrire alle lettere qualcosa di più di questo. Questo fatto, in quanto tale, è prezioso come segno di un istinto indistruttibile. Forse è già venuto il tempo in cui questa festa dovrebbe essere, e sarà qualcos'altro. Il momento in cui il pigro intelletto di questo continente alzerà le sue palpebre di ferro e risponderà all'attesa prolungata del mondo con qualcosa di meglio che con l'esercizio di abilità meccaniche. Il nostro giorno di dipendenza, il nostro lungo apprendistato per rapporto al sapere di altre terre volge verso il termine. I milioni di persone che intorno a noi irrompono nella vita non potranno essere sempre nutriti con i residui stantii di raccolti stranieri. Emergono eventi, azioni che devono essere cantati, che canteranno se stessi. Chi può dubitare che la poesia si ravviverà e porterà in una nuova età, come la stella della costellazione della Lira, che ora rifulge sul nostro zenit, secondo gli astronomi sarà un giorno, per mille anni, la stella polare?
Alla luce di questa speranza, accetto il tema che non solo la consuetudine, ma la natura stessa della nostra associazione sembra assegnare a questo giorno: «Lo studioso americano». Anno dopo anno veniamo qui per leggere un ulteriore capitolo della sua biografia. Chiediamoci quale luce i nuovi giorni e i nuovi eventi abbiano gettato sul suo carattere e sulle sue speranze.
Secondo una leggenda (2) che, provenendo da un ignoto passato, ci porta una sapienza imprevista, gli dèi, all'inizio, divisero l'Uomo in uomini, perché potesse esser di maggior aiuto a se stesso, così come la mano fu divisa in dita per meglio adempiere al proprio scopo.
Questa antica leggenda racchiude una dottrina sempre nuova e sublime: c'è Un solo Uomo, presente solo parzialmente in tutti gli uomini particolari, o in una facoltà particolare. Devi prendere la società intera per trovare l'uomo intero. L'uomo non è agricoltore, o professore o ingegnere ma è tutto. L'uomo è sacerdote, studioso, uomo di stato, produttore e soldato. Nello stato diviso o sociale queste funzioni sono spartite tra individui, ciascuno dei quali si sforza di fare la sua porzione del lavoro comune, mentre ogni altro svolge la sua propria. Questa leggenda implica che l'individuo, per avere pieno possesso di se stesso, dal suo lavoro particolare ogni tanto debba tornare ad abbracciare tutte le altre attività. Ma, sfortunatamente, questa unità originaria, questa sorgente di potere è stata così distribuita alle moltitudini, è stata così minutamente suddivisa e frammentata da disperdersi in gocce e non potersi più ricostituire. In questa società i membri sono stati amputati dal tronco e ora incedono come mostri: un buon dito, un collo, uno stomaco, un gomito: mai un uomo.
L'uomo subisce quindi una metamorfosi, diviene una cosa, molte cose. L'agricoltore, che è l'Uomo inviato nel campo a raccogliere cibo, raramente viene confortato dall'idea della vera dignità del suo ministero. Vede il suo staio, il suo carro, nient'altro e si trasforma in agricoltore, invece di essere l'Uomo nella fattoria. Il commerciante raramente attribuisce un valore ideale al suo lavoro, ma è dominato dalla routine della sua attività, e l'anima è soggiogata dal denaro. Il sacerdote diventa un rito, l'avvocato un codice, il meccanico una macchina, il marinaio una corda della nave.
In questa distribuzione di compiti, allo studioso è delegato l'intelletto. Nella situazione ideale, è l'Uomo Pensante; nella condizione decaduta, quando è vittima della società, tende a diventare un puro pensatore o, ancor peggio, il pappagallo del pensiero di altri uomini.
In questa concezione dell'Uomo pensante è racchiusa tutta la teoria del suo compito. La natura lo sollecita con tutte le sue immagini tranquille e ammonitrici. Il passato lo istruisce. Il futuro lo invita. Ogni uomo non è dunque uno studente, e ogni cosa non esiste forse per il suo vantaggio? Infine, non è forse il vero studioso l'unico vero maestro? Ma, come l'antico proverbio dice: «Ogni cosa ha due manici. Attento a quello sbagliato» (3). Nella vita troppo spesso lo studioso fa torto all'umanità e spreca il suo privilegio. Vediamolo nella sua scuola e consideriamolo in riguardo alle principali influenze che egli riceve.


I. La prima influenza, nel tempo e in importanza, è quella della natura sulla mente. Ogni giorno, il sole, e, dopo il tramonto, la notte le sue stelle. Sempre il vento soffia, sempre l'erba cresce. Ogni giorno gli uomini e le donne conversano, osservano e sono osservati. Lo studioso deve assistere pensoso e ammirato a questo spettacolo. Deve fissarne il valore nella mente. Che cos'è per lui la natura? Non c'è mai inizio, non c'è mai fine per la inesplicabile continuità di questa tela di Dio, ma sempre un potere circolare che torna su se stesso. A questo somiglia il suo spirito, il cui inizio, la cui fine non potrà mai trovare: così intero, così sconfinato. Allo stesso modo, lontano, nel rifulgere dei suoi splendori - sistemi che si irradiano l'un l'altro, in alto, in basso, senza centro, senza circonferenza, nella massa e nella particella - la natura con sollecitudine dà conto di se stessa alla mente. Comincia la classificazione. Per la mente giovane ogni cosa è individuale, sta per se stessa. Col tempo, trova il modo di unire due cose e di vedere in esse una sola natura; poi, tre, poi tremila; e così, tiranneggiata dal suo stesso istinto unificante, continua a unire cose, diminuendo anomalie, scoprendo radici che corrono sottoterra, dove cose remote e contrarie trovano coerenza e fioriscono da uno stesso ceppo. Apprende adesso che dall'alba della storia vi è stata una costante accumulazione e classificazione difatti. Ma che cos'è la
classificazione se non la percezione che questi oggetti non sono caotici ed estranei, ma hanno una legge che è anche la legge della mente umana? L'astronomo scopre che la geometria, una pura astrazione della mente umana, è la misura del movimento planetario. Il chimico trova proporzioni e un metodo intelligibile in tutta la materia, e la scienza non è nient'altro che la scoperta di analogie, identità, nelle parti più remote. L'anima ambiziosa siede di fronte a ogni fatto refrattario; una dopo l'altra riduce tutte le strane costituzioni, tutti i nuovi poteri alla loro classe e alla loro legge e procede continuamente coll'intelligenza ad animare le ultime fibre di organizzazione, ai confini estremi della natura.
Così lo scolaro sotto la curva cupola del giorno intuisce ch'egli procede con questa da una sola radice; uno è foglia, uno è fiore; relazione, simpatia si muovono in ogni vena. E che cos'è quella Radice? Non è forse l'anima della sua anima? Un pensiero troppo audace, un sogno troppo pazzo. Eppure quando questa luce spirituale avrà rivelato la legge di più nature terrestri, quando avrà imparato ad adorare l'anima e a riconoscere che l'attuale filosofia naturale rappresenta solo i primi movimenti a tastoni della sua gigantesca mano, aspirerà a una conoscenza sempre in espansione, come creazione in divenire. Vedrà che la natura è l'opposto dell'anima e vi corrisponde parte per parte. Una è sigillo, l'altra è impronta. La bellezza di lei è la bellezza della sua mente. Le leggi di lei sono le leggi della sua mente. La natura allora diventa per lui la misura dei risultati raggiunti. Quanto della natura non conosce ancora, altrettanto non conosce della propria mente. E infine, l'antico precetto, «conosci te stesso», e il moderno, «studia la natura», diventano alla fine una sola massima.



II. La successiva grande influenza sullo spirito dello studioso è la mente del Passato, in qualunque forma quella mente sia iscritta: letteratura, arte, istituzioni. I libri sono solo la manifestazione più efficace dell'influenza del passato e forse arriveremo alla verità - a capire meglio cioè la misura di questa influenza - riflettendo sul loro specifico valore.
La teoria dei libri è nobile. La prima età di studiosi ricevette dentro di sé il mondo circostante, meditò sopra di esso, vi diede con la mente un nuovo assetto, lo riespresse. Il mondo vi entrò come vita, ne uscì come verità. Vi entrò come azione effimera, ne uscì come pensiero immortale. Vi entrò come affari, ne uscì come poesia. Era fatto inerte, ora è pensiero veloce. Può stare fermo, può muoversi. Ora rimane, ora vola, ora ispira. In proporzione precisamente alla profondità della mente da cui è nato, quanto più in alto fluttua, tanto più a lungo canta.
Ovvero: nella misura in cui il processo di trasformazione della vita in verità si è spinto innanzi. La purezza e la non deperibilità del prodotto sarà proporzionata alla completezza della distillazione. Ma nessuno è perfetto. Nessuna pompa può in alcun modo creare un vuoto d'aria perfetto, così neppure l'artista può completamente escludere dal proprio libro il convenzionale, il particolare, l'effimero, o scrivere un libro di puro pensiero che abbia la stessa efficacia, sotto tutti i riguardi, per la lontana posterità come per i contemporanei, o piuttosto per l'età successiva. Ogni età, è noto, deve scrivere i propri libri, o piuttosto, ogni generazione per quella successiva. I libri di un periodo più antico non andranno bene.
Ne nasce tuttavia un grave danno. La sacralità che è implicita all'atto della creazione, all'atto del pensiero, e trasferita alla sua registrazione. Il poeta che cantava era sentito come uomo divino. Per questo anche il canto è divino. Lo scrittore era uno spirito giusto e saggio. Per questo si stabilisce che il libro sia perfetto: come l'amore per l'eroe si corrompe nell'adorazione della sua statua. Subito il libro diventa dannoso. La guida è un tiranno. Cercavamo un fratello ed ecco un governante. L'animo indolente e corrotto della moltitudine è lento ad aprirsi alle incursioni della Ragione: una volta aperto, una volta ricevuto questo libro, vi si attiene, protesta rumorosamente se è sminuito. Vi si costruiscono sopra università. Vi scrivono sopra libri i pensatori, non l'Uomo Pensante; uomini di talento, che cioè partono male, muovendo da dogmi accettati, non dalla loro personale visione dei principi. Nelle biblioteche crescono giovani docili, convinti che sia loro dovere accettare le concezioni di Cicerone, di Locke e di Bacon, dimentichi che Cicerone, Locke e Bacon, quando scrissero questi libri, erano solo giovani in biblioteca.
Ecco che all'Uomo pensante si sostituisce il topo di biblioteca. Di qui vengono coloro che si sono formati sui libri, e danno valore ai libri in quanto tali, non come correlati alla natura e alla struttura umana ma come una sorta di Terzo Stato, tra il mondo e l'anima. Di qui coloro che ricostruiscono le letture, emendano i testi, i bibliomani di ogni sorta.
Questo è male. E peggio di quel che sembra. I libri sono tra le cose migliori se usati con criterio, tra le cose peggiori se usati male. Qual è l'uso corretto? Qual è il fine unico cui tutti i mezzi tendono? I libri non servono ad altro che a ispirare. Meglio non vedere mai un libro, piuttosto che essere avvolto dal suo fascino, sottratto alla mia orbita e trasformato in un satellite, formando un sistema. L'unica cosa nel mondo dei valori è l'anima attiva, l'anima libera, sovrana, attiva. Questo compete a ogni uomo, questo ogni uomo contiene dentro di sé, anche se in quasi tutti è ancora impedito, quasi ancora non nato. L'anima attiva vede verità assoluta ed esprime, o crea, verità. Agendo così l'anima è genio: non il privilegio di qualcuno qua o là favorito dalla sorte, ma il solido patrimonio di ogni uomo. Nella sua essenza è progressiva. Il libro, l'università, la scuola, l'insegnamento delle arti, le istituzioni in genere si formano solo quale espressione passata del genio. Questo è buono:
atteniamoci a questo. Mi bloccano. Guardano indietro, non avanti. Gli occhi dell'uomo sono posti sulla fronte, non sulla nuca. L'uomo spera, il genio crea. Quali che siano i talenti, se l'uomo non crea, il puro divino efflusso della Divinità non è suo: cenere e fumo forse, non fiamma. Ci sono maniere creative, azioni creative, parole creative: maniere, azioni, parole che non indicano consuetudini o autorità ma sgorgano spontaneamente dal personale senso del buono e del bello.
Se al contrario, la mente, invece di essere la veggente di se stessa, riceve la sua verità sempre da un'altra mente (fossero pure torrenti di luce), senza periodi di solitudine, di ricerca e di scoperta di se stessa, il guasto è fatale. Il genio è sempre alquanto nemico del genio, attraverso un eccesso di influenza. La letteratura di ogni nazione me ne rende testimonianza. Sono ducento anni che i poeti drammatici inglesi shakespearizzano.
Senza dubbio c'è un modo giusto di leggere: è un modo rigorosamente subordinato. L'Uomo Pensante non deve essere subordinato ai suoi strumenti. I libri sono per il tempo libero degli studiosi. Quando possiamo leggere Dio direttamente, l'ora è troppo preziosa per essere sprecata nella trascrizione delle letture di altri uomini. Ma quando vengono intervalli di opacità (e devono venire), quando il sole è nascosto, e le stelle ritirano il loro splendore, noi ricorriamo alle lampade che furono accese dal loro raggio per guidare di nuovo i nostri passi verso oriente, dove è l'alba. Ascoltiamo per poter parlare. Il proverbio arabo dice: «Un fico che guarda su un fico, diventa capace di dar frutti».
E' degna di nota la qualità del piacere che deriviamo dai libri migliori. Ne ricaviamo sempre l'impressione che una sola natura scrisse e la stessa legge. Leggiamo i versi di uno dei grandi poeti inglesi, come Chaucer, Marvelì, Dryden, con la più moderna gioia, con un piacere, voglio dire, causato in gran parte dall'astrazione di ogni tempo dai loro versi. C'è un qualche sgomento mescolato alla gioia della nostra sorpresa, quando questo poeta, che ha vissuto in qualche mondo passato, due o trecento anni fa, dice quel che è prossimo alla mia anima, proprio quello che io ho pensato e detto. Ma in conseguenza di questa riprova della dottrina filosofica dell'identità di tutte le menti, dovremmo supporre una qualche armonia prestabilita, una sorta di previsione delle anime future, una qualche preparazione di risorse per i loro futuri bisogni, al modo in cui certi insetti ripongono cibo prima di morire per le giovani larve che non vedranno mai.
Non vorrei precipitosamente deprezzare il Libro indotto a questo dall'amore di un sistema o da una sopravvalutazione degli istinti. Sappiamo che come il corpo umano può essere nutrito da ogni sorta di cibo fosse pure erba bollita o brodo di suole di scarpa - così la mente umana può essere alimentata da ogni genere di conoscenza. E sappiamo che sono esistiti grandi uomini, eroi che quasi non hanno avuto altra informazione eccetto la pagina stampata. Vorrei solo dire che bisogna essere molto forti per sopportare quella dieta. Bisogna essere inventori per leggere bene. Come dice il proverbio: «Chi porterà a casa la ricchezza delle Indie, dovrà saperle portare». Vi è allora una lettura creativa, come c e una scrittura creativa. Quando la mente è presa dal travaglio dell'invenzione, la pagina di qualunque libro noi leggiamo diventa luminosa per molteplici allusioni. Ogni frase è doppiamente significativa e il senso del nostro autore è vasto come il mondo. Allora vediamo quel che è vero sempre: che come l'ora della visione del nostro veggente è breve e rara tra giorni e mesi difficili, così la sua registrazione è forse la parte minima del suo libro. Chi sa discernere leggerà nel suo Platone o nel suo Shakespeare solamente quella minima parte, solamente le autentiche espressioni dell'oracolo: tutto il resto lo rifiuta, come se tante volte non fosse di Platone o di Shakespeare.
Certamente nella lettura c'è qualcosa di assolutamente indispensabile per l'uomo saggio. Deve apprendere la storia e le scienze esatte attraverso una laboriosa lettura. Allo stesso modo le università hanno un loro ruolo indispensabile nell'insegnare le nozioni fondamentali, ma esse ci sono altamente utili solo se mirano non a istruire, ma a creare: quando raccolgono da lontano ogni raggio di ogni varietà di genio nelle loro accoglienti aule e incendiano, concentrando il fuoco, i cuori dei giovani. Il pensiero e la conoscenza sono elementi in cui apparato e pretesa non valgono nulla. Toghe e fondazioni, per quanto munifiche, non possono sostituire la più piccola frase o sillaba intelligente. Se lo dimentichiamo, l'importanza pubblica delle nostre università americane diminuirà, per quanto possa aumentare di anno in anno la loro ricchezza.


III. Circola nel mondo l'idea che lo studioso debba essere un recluso, un infermo, in quanto incapace di lavoro manuale, o di funzioni pubbliche, come un temperino è inadatto a fungere da ascia. I cosiddetti «uomini pratici» sogghignano agli uomini speculativi come se, siccome speculano ovvero vedono, non sapessero far nulla. Ho sentito dire che al clero, che rappresenta sempre, più di tutti, la classe colta, ci si rivolge come alle donne: non intendono una conversazione rude e spontanea, ma solo discorsi frammentari e diluiti. Spesso sono praticamente privati dei diritti civili: e per verità c'è chi si fa avvocato del loro celibato. Questo, nella misura in cui si applica agli uomini di cultura, non è né giusto né saggio. L'azione per lo studioso è in secondo piano, ma essenziale. Senza di essa non è ancora uomo. Senza di essa il pensiero non può maturare facendosi verità. Mentre il mondo sta sospeso di fronte all'occhio come una nuvola di bellezza, non ne possiamo neppure vedere la bellezza. L'inazione è viltà, ma non vi può essere alcun studioso senza una mente eroica. Il preambolo del pensiero, la transizione con cui passa dall'incoscienza alla coscienza è l'azione. Conosco solo in quanto ho vissuto. Riconosciamo subito chi ha parole cariche di vita, e chi no.
Il mondo, quest'ombra dell'anima, questo altro me stesso, si stende ampio intorno. Le sue attrazioni sono le chiavi che schiudono i miei pensieri e mi fanno conoscere me stesso. Mi precipito avidamente in questo risonante tumulto. Afferro le mani di quelli che mi stanno vicino e prendo il posto nel cerchio per soffrire e lavorare: un istinto mi insegna che così il muto abisso avrà parole per esprimersi. Penetro nel suo ordine, dissipo la paura che incute, ne dispongo entro il circuito della mia vita in espansione: nella misura in cui conosco la vita per esperienza, nella misura in cui ho conquistato e colonizzato il deserto, ovvero ho esteso il mio essere, il mio dominio. Non riesco a capire come si possa rinunciare, per salvare i propri nervi e la propria siesta, a una azione cui si possa partecipare. Sarebbero perle e rubini per un discorso. La fatica, la calamità, 1' esasperazione, il bisogno sono maestri di eloquenza e di sapienza. Il vero studioso rimpiange ogni opportunità perduta di agire, come una perdita di potere.
Essa è il materiale grezzo con cui l'intelletto modella i suoi splendidi prodotti. Strano processo anche questo, per cui l'esperienza si trasforma in pensiero, come una foglia di mora si trasforma in raso. La manifattura è sempre al lavoro.
Le azioni e gli eventi della nostra infanzia e della nostra giovinezza sono ora materia delle più tranquille osservazioni. Come bei quadri, stanno dinanzi, sospesi. Lo stesso non vale per le nostre azioni recenti, per quel che stiamo ora facendo. Su questo siamo del tutto incapaci di speculazione. Eppure i nostri affetti circolano attraverso di questo, anche se noi non ne siamo più consapevoli di quanto lo siamo dei piedi, della mano o del cervello. La nuova azione è già una parte della vita, rimane per un certo tempo immersa nella nostra vita inconscia. In un momento di contemplazione essa si stacca dalla vita come un frutto maturo, per diventare un pensiero della mente. Improvvisamente, si leva, trasfigurata: il corruttibile ha rivestito l'incorruttibilità. Da questo momento è un oggetto bello, per quanto vile sia la sua origine, il suo vicinato. Si consideri anche l'impossibilità di antidatare l'azione. Allo stato di larva, non può volare, non può risplendere, è una ottusa larva. Ma subito, impercettibilmente, la stessa cosa dispiega bellissime ali, diviene un angelo di sapienza. Così non c'è fatto o evento della nostra storia privata che non perda, prima o poi, la propria forma viscosa e inerte e, con nostra massima meraviglia, non si libri dal nostro corpo verso l'empireo. Culla e infanzia, scuola e campo da gioco, la paura degli altri ragazzi, dei cani e della bacchetta, l'amore per le bambine e per le bacche, e molti altri fatti che un tempo riempivano tutto l'orizzonte, se ne sono ormai andati; amici e parenti, professione e partito, città e campagna, nazione e mondo devono ora anch'essi librarsi, cantare.
Naturalmente chi ha messo tutta la sua forza in azioni adeguate ne trae il più abbondante ricavo di sapienza. Non mi escluderò da questa sfera di azione, non trapianterò una quercia in un vaso di fiori, per languire e struggermi in esso; non mi affiderò alle risorse di una sola facoltà, e non esaurirò una sola vena di pensiero, proprio come quei savoiardi che guadagnandosi da vivere scolpendo in legno per tutt'Europa pastori, pastorelle, olandesi con la pipa, andarono un giorno in montagna per procurarsi il legno e scoprirono che avevano tagliato l'ultimo dei loro pini. Abbiamo numerosi autori che hanno esaurito nello scrivere la loro vena e che, mossi da una lodevole prudenza, partono in nave per la Grecia o la Palestina, seguono i cacciatori di pellicce nella prateria o si aggirano nei pressi di Algeri per rifornire il loro magazzino.

Non foss'altro che per il vocabolario, lo studioso dovrebbe essere avido di azione. La vita è il nostro dizionario. Spendiamo bene gli anni nei lavori dei campi, in città a capire i commerci e l'industria; nelle franche relazioni con molti uomini e donne; nella scienza, nell'arte, al solo scopo di dominare, in tutti quei fatti, un linguaggio attraverso cui illustrare e incarnare le nostre percezioni. Mi accorgo subito da ogni persona che parla quanto ha già vissuto, attraverso la povertà o la ricchezza. La vita ci sta dietro, come la cava da cui ricaviamo tegole e pietre per le opere di muratura di oggi. E questo il modo per imparare la grammatica. Università e libri non fanno altro che copiare il linguaggio che è stato creato dal campo e dal cortile.
Ma il valore ultimo dell'azione, come quello dei libri, e meglio dei libri, è quello di essere una risorsa. Il grande principio di Oscillazione in natura, che si esplica nell'espirazione, nel desiderio e nella sazietà nel flusso e nel riflusso del mare, nel giorno e nella notte, nel caldo e nel freddo e, ancor più profondamente impresso in ogni atomo e in ogni fluido ci è noto sotto il nome di Polarità, questo «facile rispondersi di trasmissione e riflesso», come si è espresso Newton, è legge di natura perché è legge dello spirito.
La mente ora pensa, ora agisce, e ogni movimento riproduce quello successivo. Quando ha esaurito i suoi materiali, quando la fantasia non dipinge più, quando i pensieri non vengono più e i libri sono tedio, l'artista ha sempre la risorsa di vivere. Il carattere è più dell'intelletto. Pensare è la funzione, vivere è colui che la esercita. La corrente si ritira alla sua origine. Una grande anima sarà forte nel vivere come nel pensare. Manca di organi o di mezzi per comunicare le sue verità? Può sempre ripiegare sulla forza elementare di viverle. Questo è un gesto totale, pensare è un gesto parziale. La giustizia risplenda grandiosa nelle sue imprese. La bellezza dell'affetto riempia di calore il basso suo tetto. Quanti, «lontani dalla fama» vivono e operano con lei, sentiranno la forza della sua indole nei comportamenti e nelle situazioni quotidiane, più di quanto potrebbe percepirsi in particolari manifestazioni pubbliche. Il tempo le insegnerà che l'ora che l'uomo impiega a vivere non è persa per lo studioso. Qui egli dispiega il sacro germe del suo istinto, protetto da influenze esterne. Ciò che si perde in decoro è guadagnato in forza. Il beneficio gigante che distrugge l'antico o costruisce il nuovo non viene dalle fila di coloro su cui i sistemi educativi hanno riversato a fondo la loro cultura; dalla natura selvaggia, inesplorata, dai terribili druidi e berserker vengono alla fine Alfred e Shakespeare.
Per questo ho ascoltato con gioia tutto quello che si comincia a dire sulla dignità e sulla necessità del lavoro per ogni cittadino. C'è virtù anche nella zappa e nella vanga, per mani colte come per mani incolte. E il lavoro è dovunque bene accolto. Sempre siamo invitati al lavoro, con I unica avvertenza che, per ampliare la propria attività, non si sacrifichino i propri convincimenti alle valutazioni e ai comportamenti correnti.
Ho parlato sinora dell'educazione dello studioso attraverso la natura, attraverso i libri e attraverso l'azione. Rimane da dire qualcosa sui suoi doveri.
Sono quelli che si convengono all'Uomo Pensante. Possono essere tutti compresi nella fiducia in se stessi. Il compito dello studioso è di confortare, sollevare e guidare gli uomini mostrando loro i fatti nel mezzo delle apparenze. Svolge il lento lavoro, non riconosciuto, non retribuito, di colui che osserva. Flamsteed e Herschel, dietro il vetro dei loro osservatori, possono catalogare le stelle ricevendo il plauso di tutti gli uomini: i risultati sono splendidi e utili, l'onore è assicurato. Ma colui che, nel suo osservatorio privato, cataloga oscure e nebulose stelle della mente umana, che nessun uomo ha pensato come tali; colui che prende in considerazione giorni e mesi qualche volta per pochi fatti; che continua a correggere le sue antiche osservazioni, questi deve rinunciare a pubblicità e fama immediata. Nel lungo periodo della sua preparazione deve spesso rivelare una ignoranza e una inettitudine a riguardo di arti popolari, incorrendo nel disprezzo nei competenti che lo affiancano. A lungo deve incepparsi nel parlare, spesso far precedere ciò che è morto a ciò che è vivo. Peggio ancora, deve accettare - quanto spesso! - povertà e solitudine. Invece di percorrere la facile e piacevole vecchia strada, accettando le mode, l'educazione, la religione della società, egli prende la croce del fare da solo e, naturalmente, dell'auto-accusa, della debolezza del cuore, della frequente incertezza e perdita di tempo che sono le ortiche e i rampicanti che intralciano la via di chi confida in se stesso e si dirige da solo; e della condizione di virtuale ostilità in cui sembra trovarsi di fronte alla società, in modo particolare di fronte alla società colta. Quali vantaggi dinanzi a tanta perdita e tanto scherno? Egli deve trovare consolazione nell'esercizio delle più alte funzioni della natura umana. Egli trascende le considerazioni private e respira e vive di pubblici e illustri pensieri. E l'occhio del mondo. Il cuore del mondo. Resiste alla prosperità volgare che può anche degenerare in barbarie preservando e comunicando eroici sentimenti, nobili biografie, versi melodiosi e le conclusioni della storia. Riceverà e comunicherà tutti gli oracoli pronunciati dal cuore umano a commento del mondo delle azioni in tutte le circostanze critiche, in tutte le ore solenni. Udrà e promulgherà qualunque verdetto la Ragione pronunci dalla sua sede inviolabile sugli uomini che passano e sugli eventi dell'oggi.
Tali essendo le sue funzioni, bisogna che senta tutta la fiducia in se stesso e che non faccia mai riferimento alla opinione popolare. Lui solo conosce il mondo. Il mondo di ogni momento è pura, semplice apparenza. Un modello di comportamento, una certa immagine politica, un effimero commercio, conflitto, uomo sono esaltati da metà del genere umano, aborriti dall'altra metà, come se tutto dipendesse da questa particolare altalena di opinioni. E probabile che la questione non sia degna del più modesto pensiero che lo studioso ha perso nel seguire la controversia. Deve rimanere fermo nella sua convinzione che una pistola giocattolo è una pistola giocattolo, anche se uomini antichi e degni di rispetto affermano trattarsi delle trombe del giudizio universale. Nel silenzio, nella stabilità, nella severa astrazione, si mantenga fedele a se stesso. Aggiunga osservazione a osservazione, sopportando l'indifferenza e il rimprovero. Aspetti il suo tempo, sufficientemente contento di fronte a se stesso, e solo a se stesso, per aver visto oggi giusto a un certo proposito. Il successo ricalca ogni passo giusto. E infatti sicuro l'istinto che lo induce a dire al fratello quel che pensa. Apprende allora che nel discendere nei segreti della sua mente è disceso nei segreti di tutte le menti. Apprende che colui che ha dominato una legge nei suoi privati pensieri, è nella stessa misura signore di tutti gli uomini di cui parla la lingua, e di tutti quelli nel cui linguaggio il suo può essere tradotto. Si scopre che il poeta il quale, in completa solitudine, ricorda i suoi pensieri spontanei e li registra, ha registrato quel che gli uomini in città affollate hanno trovato vero anche per loro. L'oratore non ha dapprima fiducia nell'adeguatezza delle sue franche confessioni, gli manca la conoscenza delle persone cui si rivolge, finché scopre di essere complementare ai suoi ascoltatori. Essi bevono le sue parole perché egli dà compimento alla loro stessa natura. Quanto più va a fondo nei suoi più segreti e privati presentimenti, tanto più scopre con meraviglia che ciò costituisce quanto di più accettabile, pubblico e universalmente vero. La gente se ne compiace, la miglior parte di ogni uomo sente:
«Questa è la mia musica, questo sono io».
Nella fiducia in se stessi sono comprese tutte le virtù. Lo studioso dovrebbe essere libero, libero e coraggioso. Libero perfino rispetto alla definizione di libertà:
«senza alcun impedimento che non sorga dal suo stesso carattere». Coraggioso: perché la paura è una cosa che uno studioso, proprio per la sua funzione, si lascia alle spalle. La paura sorge sempre dall'ignoranza. E una vergogna per lui se la sua tranquillità, in tempi pericolosi, sorge dalla presunzione di appartenere a una classe protetta, come i bambini e le donne; o se cerca una pace temporanea distogliendo i propri pensieri dalla politica o dalle questioni controverse, nascondendo la testa come uno struzzo tra i cespugli in fiore, puntando lo sguardo nei microscopi e inventando rime, come un ragazzo fischia per farsi coraggio. Così un pericolo rimane un pericolo; così la paura è maggiore. Virilmente si volti, l'affronti. Lo guardi negli occhi, ne colga la natura, ne indaghi l'origine non troppo lontana (il cucciolo che c'è in questo leone); troverà allora in se stesso una perfetta comprensione della sua natura e portata; le sue mani si potranno congiungere dall'altra parte, potrà sfidarlo, e passare a ostacoli maggiori. Il mondo è di chi sa guardare attraverso le sue pretese. Vedi la sordità, l'ottusità dei costumi, il proliferare dell'errore: sono là solo perché li si sopporta, perché tu li sopporti. Considerali come menzogna e avrai dato loro il colpo mortale.
Sì, noi i timidi, gli sfiduciati. E fuorviante pensare che siamo giunti tardi nella natura, che il mondo fosse finito molto tempo fa. Come il mondo era plastico e fluido nelle mani di Dio, così rimane in molti suoi attributi, a seconda di come ci rapportiamo ad esso. In presenza dell'ignoranza e del peccato, è pietra focaia. Questi gli si adattano, per quanto possibile: ma nella misura in cui l'uomo ha qualcosa di divino in sé, il firmamento scorre davanti a lui e prende il suo sigillo, la sua forma. Non è grande colui che può alterare la materia, ma colui che può alterare il mio stato d'animo. Sono re del mondo coloro che conferiscono il colore dei loro attuali pensieri a tutta la natura e a tutta l'arte e persuadono gli uomini, con la cordiale serenità con cui trattano la materia, che la cosa che fanno è la mela che tutte le età hanno desiderato cogliere, ora finalmente matura, invitando le nazioni alla messe. Dove Macdonald siede, li è il capotavola. Linneo fa della botanica la più affascinante delle scienze, strappandola all'agricoltore e all'erborista. Davy fa lo stesso della chimica, Cuvier dei fossili. Il mondo è sempre di chi lavora con serenità, puntando in alto. Gli instabili apprezzamenti degli uomini si affollano intorno a colui la cui mente è ripiena di una verità, come a mucchi le onde dell'Atlantico seguono la luna.

Per questa fiducia in se stessi, la ragione è più profonda di ogni scandaglio, più oscura di ogni illuminazione. Non posso trascinare con me il sentimento del mio pubblico quando dichiaro ciò in cui credo. Ma ho già mostrato il fondamento della mia speranza quando ho puntato l'attenzione sulla dottrina dell'unità dell'uomo. Credo che all'uomo sia stato fatto torto, credo che l'uomo abbia fatto torto a se stesso. Ha quasi perduto la luce che può ricondurlo alle sue prerogative. Gli uomini sono quasi diventati di nessun valore. Gli uomini nella storia, gli uomini nel mondo attuale sono cimici, uova di pesce, sono - come si dice - «la massa», «il gregge». In un secolo, in un millennio, ci sono uno o due uomini, cioè uno o due approssimazioni alla giusta condizione di ogni uomo. Tutto il resto contempla nell'eroe e nel poeta la maturazione di quanto in loro è verde e acerbo; certo, e si accontentano di essere meno, perché loro possano raggiungere la loro piena statura. Quale grande, devota testimonianza viene resa, in base ai bisogni della loro stessa natura, dal povero gregario, dal povero uomo di partito che si rallegra dalla gloria del suo capo! Il povero, l'umile trovano qualche compenso dinanzi alla loro immensità morale, per la propria acquiescenza in una condizione di inferiorità politica e sociale. Sono contenti di essere spazzati via come mosche dal sentiero di un grande uomo, in modo che questi possa far giustizia a quella comune natura che è il più caro desiderio di tutti vedere espansa e glorificata. Si illuminano alla luce del grande uomo, e sentono che quello è il loro elemento. Sollevandola dal proprio io schiacciato, gettano sulle spalle di un eroe la dignità dell'uomo. Periranno per aggiungere una goccia di sangue per far battere quel grande cuore, per far combattere e vincere quei nervi giganti. Lui vive per noi e noi per lui.
Gli uomini, così come sono, con molta naturalezza, cercano denaro o potere, e potere perché è altrettanto buono del denaro: «le spoglie - si dice - del servizio compiuto». E perché no? perché essi aspirano al meglio e, da sonnambuli, questo loro sogno è il migliore. Svegliali e abbandoneranno il falso bene per balzare sul vero, lasciando il governo a impiegati e scrivanie. Questa rivoluzione dev'essere operata dalla graduale acquisizione dell'idea di Cultura. La maggior impresa del mondo, per splendore e ampiezza è la costruzione dell'uomo. Ecco i materiali, sparsi sul terreno. La vita privata dell'uomo sarà una monarchia più illustre - nel suo influire più temibile per il nemico, più dolce e serena per l'amico - di ogni regno nella storia. Un uomo, se lo si guarda bene, comprende le nature particolari di tutti gli uomini. Ogni filosofo, ogni poeta, ogni attore altro non ha fatto per me, come delegato, ciò che un giorno potrò fare da solo. I libri che una volta stimavamo più della pupilla dell'occhio, li abbiamo completamente esauriti. Che vuol dire questo, se non che siamo giunti a quel punto di vista che la mente universale assunse attraverso gli occhi di quello scriba particolare: siamo diventati quell'uomo e l'abbiamo superato. Prima una, poi l'altra, abbiamo prosciugato tutte le cisterne e accresciuti da tutte queste risorse agogniamo un cibo migliore e più abbondante. Non è mai vissuto l'uomo che possa nutrirci per sempre, la mente umana non può essere racchiusa in una persona che metta una barriera in un qualsiasi lato di questo illimitato e non limitabile impero. E un fuoco centrale che ora esce fiammeggiante dalla bocca dell'Etna e lampeggia sui promontori della Sicilia, e ora dalla gola del Vesuvio illumina le torri e le vigne di Napoli. E un'unica luce che irraggia da mille stelle. E un'unica anima che anima tutti gli uomini.
Ma forse ho tediosamente indugiato su questo Studioso astratto. Non devo rimandare oltre di aggiungere quel che devo dire con riferimento più prossimo a questo tempo e a questo paese.
Storicamente si pensa vi sia una differenza nelle idee che predominano in epoche successive: ci sono dati che individuano il genio dell'età classica, di quella romantica e di quella riflessiva o filosofica. Con quel che ho detto riguardo all'unicità o identità delle menti in tutti gli individui, non posso indugiare molto su queste differenze. Credo infatti che ogni individuo passi attraverso tutte queste tre età. Il ragazzo è un greco, il giovane, un romantico, l'adulto, un riflessivo. Non nego tuttavia che si possa tracciare nell'idea guida una linea di demarcazione abbastanza distinta: una rivoluzione.
La nostra età è considerata l'età dell'introversione. E proprio un male? Siamo, pare, critici. Siamo carichi di pensieri secondi. Non possiamo godere di alcunché a causa della brama di conoscere in che cosa consista il piacere. Stiamo allineati con gli occhi e vediamo con i piedi. Il tempo è affetto dall'infelicità di Amleto:

Contagiati dalla pallida impronta del pensiero (4). 

È così male allora? La vista è l'ultima cosa di cui lamentarsi. Meglio forse essere ciechi? Dovremmo forse temere di vedere la natura e Dio e di bere la pura verità? Considero la scontentezza degli intellettuali semplicemente come un dato che rivela che essi non si trovano nello stato d'animo dei loro padri e sono in ansia dinanzi all'imminente futuro, in quanto ancora non sperimentato, come un ragazzo teme l'acqua prima di sapere di poter nuotare. Se c'è un periodo in cui si desidererebbe essere nati, non è quello della Rivoluzione, quando il vecchio e il nuovo stanno fianco a fianco consentendo il confronto, quando la paura o la speranza invocano l'energia di tutti, quando le glorie storiche dell'antica età possono essere compensate dalla nuova? Questo tempo, come tutti i tempi è molto buono, a patto che sappiamo che cosa farne.
Con gioia vedo già tralucere alcuni segni favorevoli dei giorni imminenti nella poesia e nell'arte, nella filosofia e nella scienza, nella chiesa e nello stato.
Uno di questi segni è il fatto che lo stesso movimento che effettuò l'elevazione di quella che fu chiamata la classe inferiore nella società ha esplicato in letteratura presenza molto marcata e positiva. Invece del sublime e del bello, il prossimo, il basso, il comune sono stati esplorati e trasformati in poesia. Quel che era stato negletto e trascurato da quanti si stavano attrezzando e rifornendo per lunghi viaggi in paesi lontani si è improvvisamente rivelato più ricco di ogni apporto straniero. L~ letteratura del povero, i sentimenti del bambino, la filosofia della strada, il significato della vita domestica sono gli argomenti del tempo. E un gran passo avanti. Che le estremità divengano attive, che correnti di calda vita scorrano nelle mani e nei piedi è segno - nevvero? - di nuovo vigore. Non cerco il grande il remoto il romantico; che cosa accada in Italia o in Arabia; che cosa sia l'arte greca o la poesia dei trovatori provenzali; abbraccio quel che è comune, esploro e siedo ai piedi di quel che è famigliare, basso. Datemi l'intelligenza dell'oggi e potrete avere i mondi antichi e quelli futuri. Di che cosa conosciamo realmente il significato? Il cibo nel barilotto, il latte nella pentola, le notizie della nave, lo sguardo dell'occhio, la forma e il portamento dei corpi mi mostrano la ragione ultima di questi elementi, la sublime presenza della più alta causa spirituale che si nasconde, come sempre, in questi sobborghi, in questi margini della natura. Che io veda in ogni inezia rizzarsi la polarità che subito la inserisce nella legge eterna; che io veda riferirsi il negozio, l'aratro, il libro mastro alla stessa causa per cui la luce oscilla e il poeta canta, e il mondo non starà più innanzi inerte come un ottuso ammasso, come un ripostiglio, ma avrà forma e ordine. Non vi sono inezie, non ci sono enigmi, un solo disegno unisce e anima i più lontani pinnacoli e il più umile rigagnolo.
Quest'idea ha ispirato il genio di Goldsmith, Burns, Cowper e, più recentemente, Goethe, Wordsworth e Carlyle. Essi hanno seguito quest'idea in modo diverso e con vario successo. A paragone con la loro scrittura, lo stile di Pope, di Johnson, di Gibbon sembra freddo e pedante. Questa scrittura ha il calore del sangue. L'uomo è sorpreso di scoprire che le cose vicine non sono meno belle e mirabili di quelle lontane. Il vicino spiega il lontano. La goccia è un piccolo oceano. Un uomo è correlato a tutta la natura. Questa percezione del valore del volgare frutta molte scoperte. Goethe, proprio in ciò il più moderno dei moderni, ci ha mostrato, come nessuno aveva fatto, il genio degli antichi.
C'è un uomo di genio che ha fatto molto per questa filosofia di vita, il cui valore letterario non è ancora stato giustamente stimato: mi riferisco a Emanuel Swedenborg. Il più fantasioso degli uomini, anche se scrive con la precisione di un matematico, ha cercato di innestare un'etica puramente filosofica sul cristianesimo popolare del suo tempo. Un tentativo di questo genere certamente deve presentare una difficoltà che nessun genio potrebbe superare. Ma egli ha visto e mostrato la connessione tra la natura e gli affetti dell'anima. E penetrato nel carattere emblematico e spirituale del mondo che si vede, si ode, si tocca. La sua musa amante delle ombre si librò sopra e interpretò specialmente le parti più basse della natura. Egli mostrò il legame misterioso che allea il male morale alle forme materiali irregolari e ha fornito in parabole epiche una teoria della follia, delle bestie, delle cose impure e paurose.
Un altro segno del nostro tempo, cui corrisponde un analogo movimento politico, è la nuova importanza attribuita alla singola persona. Tutto quel che tende a isolare l'individuo - a circondarlo con barriere di rispetto naturale, così che ogni uomo senta il mondo come suo, e l'uomo tratti l'uomo come un sovrano - tende alla vera unione e alla grandezza. «Ho appreso - disse il malinconico Pestalozzi - che nessuno, nell'ampia terra di Dio, desidera o sa aiutare un altro uomo». L'aiuto deve venire solo dal cuore. Lo studioso deve assumere su di sé tutta l'abilità del tempo, tutti i contributi del passato, tutte le speranze del futuro. Dev' essere un' università di conoscenze. Se c'è una lezione che più di ogni altra debba penetrargli nell'orecchio, essa è: «Il mondo è nulla, l'uomo è tutto; in te è la legge di tutta la natura, e non sai ancora come salga una goccia di linfa; in te è assopita l'intera Ragione; ti spetta conoscere tutto, ti spetta osare tutto».
Signor presidente, signori, questa fiducia nell'inesplorata potenza dell'uomo appartiene allo studioso americano per ogni motivo, per ogni profezia, per ogni preparazione. Abbiamo ascoltato troppo a lungo le muse di corte d'Europa. Lo spirito del cittadino americano è già sospettato d'essere timido, portato all'imitazione, addomesticato. L'avarizia pubblica e privata rendono spessa e pesante l'aria che respiriamo. Lo studioso è una persona per bene, indolente, compiacente. Considerate quali già ne siano le tragiche conseguenze. L'anima di questo paese, ammaestrata a perseguire obiettivi inferiori, si divora da sola. Non c'è lavoro se non per le persone per bene e compiacenti. Giovani magnifiche promesse, che cominciano la vita sulle nostre sponde battute dai venti di montagna e illuminate da tutte le stelle di Dio, scoprono che la terra sottostante non è all'unisono, e sono tuttavia impedite ad agire dal disgusto che ispirano i principi su cui si basa il commercio; si trasformano in sgobboni o muoiono di disgusto, alcuni suicidi. Qual è il rimedio? Essi non videro ancora, e migliaia di giovani che ora altrettanto pieni di speranza si affollano alle barriere per fare carriera, non vedono ancora che se il singolo uomo fa presa indomitamente sui propri istinti, e lì rimane, l'immenso mondo gli si stringerà intorno. Pazientare, bisogna pazientare, avendo come compagne le ombre di tutti gli uomini buoni e grandi, e per conforto la prospettiva di tutta la tua infinita vita, e per compito, lo studio e la comunicazione dei principi, il far prevalere quegli istinti, la conversione del mondo. Non è la disgrazia principale del mondo non essere una sola cosa, non essere riconosciuti come un solo carattere, non produrre quel frutto peculiare che ogni uomo è stato creato a portare; ma essere riconosciuti nella massa, tra i cento o i mille del partito, della sezione cui apparteniamo, e che le nostre opinioni siano predette geograficamente come il nord o il sud. No, fratelli e amici, piaccia a Dio che le nostre non siano così. Cammineremo sulle nostre gambe; lavoreremo con le nostre mani e penseremo e parleremo con la nostra testa. Lo studio delle lettere non suggerirà più l'idea di pietà, di dubbio, di indulgenza ai sensi. Il timore e l'amore dell'uomo saranno un muro di difesa e una corona di gioia attorno a tutto. Per la prima volta esisterà una nazione di uomini, perché ognuno avrà fede di essere ispirato dall'Anima divina che ispira tutti gli uomini insieme.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/...n.silh-150.jpg 

Politica


(Politics)

Oro e ferro sono buoni 
a comprar ferro e oro; 
della terra il vello e il frutto
sono venduti ad acquistar simili cose. 
Lo predisse il mago Merlino, 
lo provò il grande Napoleone - (1)
né merci né denaro comprano 
ciò che sia oltre il loro valore. 
Timore, astuzia e avarizia 
non possono far crescere uno Stato.
A costruire dalla polvere 
quel che è più che polvere, 
le mura che Anfione ammucchiò 
Febo deve poi riassestare. (2)
Quando le nove Muse 
con le Virtù s'incontrano, 
trovano per i loro disegni 
una sede atlantica, 
che verdi rami di giardini 
proteggono dalla calura, 
dove traccia il reggitore 
solchi per il grano. 
Quando la Chiesa è valore sociale, 
quando il pubblico palazzo è il focolare 
allora al perfetto Stato si è pervenuti, 
il repubblicano è a suo pieno agio. (3)



Trattando dello Stato, dovremmo sempre tener presente che le sue Istituzioni non sono originarie, benché esistessero già prima, certo, che noi nascessimo; che esse non sono superiori ai cittadini; che ogni legge e costume fu l'espediente escogitato da qualcuno per affrontare un qualche particolare caso; che esse sono tutte imitabili, tutte alterabili, e che siamo noi che possiamo farle più o meno buone; e renderle migliori. Al giovane cittadino la società appare come un qualcosa di illusorio. Essa è lì davanti a lui, rigida e ferma, con quei nomi, con quelle istituzioni piantate lì al centro come grandi querce, in-torno a cui tutti si danno da fare per quanto meglio pos sono. Ma il vecchio politico sa bene che la società è invece fluida e che non esistono né centri né radici, ma ogni particella può improvvisamente diventare il centro di tutto il movimento e obbligare l'intero sistema a ruotare intorno ad essa, così come fa, per un certo tempo, ciascun uomo che sia dotato di forte tempra e volontà - un Pisistrato, un Cromwell (4) - e, per sempre, ogni uomo di grande spirito di verità - un Platone, un Paolo. Ciò nonostante, la politica poggia su fondamenti necessari e non può esser trattata con leggerezza. Le repubbliche abbondano di giovani avvocati, i quali ritengono che le leggi fanno le città e che grandi modificazioni di linea politica e di costumi e di attività nelle popolazioni, e commercio e sistemi educativi e religione, possano essere approvati o respinti mediante una votazione; e che qualsiasi provvedimento, per quanto assurdo, possa essere imposto alla gente se solo si riesce a raccogliere i consensi necessari per farlo diventare legge. Ma i più saggi sanno che una stolta legislazione è una corda di sabbia che si sbriciola nell'attorcigliarsi; che lo Stato deve assecondare e non guidare il carattere e il progresso dei cittadini; che anche del più forte usurpatore prima o poi ci si libera; e che solo quelli che costruiscono sulle idee costruiscono per sempre; e che la forma di governo che prevale è l'espressione del tipo di cultura che esiste nel popolo che l'abbia permessa. La legge è solo un memorandum. Nella nostra superstizione, crediamo che uno statuto abbia un suo stabile valore: ma la sua forza sta in quel tanto di vita che anima gli uomini in carne e ossa. Lo statuto sta lì a dirci: «Jeri ci siamo accordati su questo e su quello, ma che cosa pensate oggi di quest'articolo?». Il nostro statuto è una moneta sulla quale imprimiamo la nostra immagine: ma, ben presto, non la si riconosce più e, passato un certo tempo, dev'essere riportata alla zecca. La natura non è democratica, e non è neanche monarchico-costituzionale, ma è dispotica, e non si farà aggirare né sottrarre un solo iota della sua autorità nemmeno dal più caparbio dei suoi figli; e quanto più la pubblica opinione si apre a una più acuta intelligenza delle cose, tanto più il suo codice è considerato schematico e balbettante. Non parla in maniera articolata, e dev'essere resa tale? Nel frattempo, non cessa mai l'educazione dello spirito generale. I sogni e le progettazioni dei cuori schietti e semplici si rivelano profetici. Quel che sogna e prega e dipinge, oggi, il giovane poetico e idealista, evitando di dichiararlo ad alta voce per timore del ridicolo, può tra non molto diventare oggetto di decisione da parte di pubbliche assemblee; potrà essere portato avanti sotto forma di lagnanza e poi di legge sui diritti, tra conflitti e battaglie, e infine trasformarsi trionfalmente in legge e in robusta istituzione per qualche centinaio di anni, finché non faccia posto, a sua volta, a nuove preghiere e nuove immaginazioni. La storia dello Stato segue, anche se a più grosse linee, il progresso stesso del pensiero e riecheggia, più a distanza, le sottigliezze della cultura e delle ispirazioni ideali.
La teoria politica che ha dominato le menti degli uomini e che essi hannosempre espresso, per quanto meglio fosse possibile, nelle loro leggi e nelle loro rivoluzioni, considera le persone e i beni come i due oggetti per la cui tutela esiste un governo. Quanto alle persone, tutte hanno uguali diritti in virtù del loro essere identiche in natura. Una tale partecipazione richiede ovviamente, e con tutta energia, un ordinamento democratico. Accade però che mentre i diritti di tutti in quanto persone sono uguali in virtù, appunto, del loro uguale accesso alla ragione, i loro diritti al possesso dei beni restano molto ineguali. C'è chi possiede solo i propri abiti e chi possiede una contea. Un tale accidentale fatto, che dipende, prima d'ogni altra cosa, dalle capacità e virtù delle parti, di cui vi è una varia gamma di gradazioni, e, secondariamente, dalle vicende patrimoniali, provoca forti ineguaglianze, da cui derivano, certamente, diritti ineguali. I diritti personali, che sono identici e universali, richiedono un governo fondato sulla ratio del censimento; la proprietà richiede invece un governo fondato sulla ratio dei possidenti e del principio di proprietà. Labano (5), che possiede greggi e armenti, li vorrebbe sorvegliati da un pubblico funzionario che stia di guardia alla frontiera, temendo che i Medianiti possano portarglieli via; e paga una tassa per questo. Giacobbe non ha invece né greggi né armenti, né ha paura dei Medianiti, e non paga nessuna tassa per il pubblico funzionario. Sembrò che fosse giusto che Labano e Giacobbe avessero diritto a scegliersi il sorvegliante che vigilasse sulle loro persone, ma che il solo Labano e non Giacobbe avesse diritto a scegliere il pubblico funzionario addetto alla sorveglianza delle pecore e del bestiame. E se si ponesse il problema di decidere se si debba aumentare il numero dei sorveglianti o delle torri di guardia, non dovrebbero Labano e Isacco, e tutti quelli che sono stati persino costretti a vendere una parte dei loro armenti per procurarsi protezione e tranquillità, dare al riguardo un loro parere in misura più adeguata e con maggiori diritti di Giacobbe che, giovane ed errabondo qual è, mangia il loro pane e non il suo?
Nelle società più primitive erano i proprietari stessi a produrre la loro ricchezza, e finché questa affluiva in maniera diretta ai possessori, nessun'altra opinione si sarebbe levata, in ogni comunità che voleva essere equanime, diversa da quella secondo cui la proprietà doveva far le leggi che riguardavano la proprietà, e le persone le leggi che riguardavano le persone.
Ma la proprietà passa poi, per donazione o per eredità, a coloro che non l'hanno prodotta. Nel primo caso, la donazione la lega, praticamente, al nuovo proprietario con i medesimi vincoli coi quali il lavoro l'aveva legata al suo primo proprietario; nel secondo caso, nel caso cioè di un patrimonio ereditato, la legge crea un possesso che avrà valore, agli occhi degli altri uomini, a seconda della considerazione della pubblica tranquillità che questi possano avere.
Si trovò, in ogni caso, che era tutt'altro che facile attuare il principio, così prontamente recepito, secondo il quale la proprietà dovrebbe far le leggi che riguardano la proprietà e le persone le leggi che riguardano le persone, dato che persone e beni si trovavano continuamente mescolati in ogni transazione. Parve infine più giusta un'altra distinzione: e cioè che ai proprietari di beni si dovessero concedere più larghe franchigie elettorali rispetto ai non possidenti, secondo il principio spartano di «chiamare uguale ciò che è giusto e non giusto ciò che è uguale».
Tuttavia, un tale principio non è più ritenuto così evidente come poteva apparire in passato; in parte, perché si è cominciato a dubitare se non si fosse dato un eccessivo peso, nelle leggi, al principio di proprietà, e se non fosse stata permessa alle nostre consuetudini una strutturazione tale che consentiva ai ricchi di abusare dei poveri, continuando a tenerli poveri; ma, soprattutto, perché esiste un senso istintivo, benché oscuro e ancora inarticolato, secondo il quale è l'intero assetto della proprietà nei suoi attuali termini che appare oltremodo oltraggioso, e degradante e corruttrice la sua influenza sulle persone; che, quindi, l'unico oggetto veramente degno di considerazione da parte di uno Stato devono essere le persone; che i beni devono sempre venir dopo le persone; che il fine più alto è' per un governo, quello dell'educazione; che se gli uomini saranno meglio educati, anche le istituzioni diventeranno migliori; e che sarà pertanto il sentimento morale a scrivere le leggi che riguardano la proprietà stessa e il possesso della terra.
Se è tutt'altro che facile stabilire l'equità di una tale questione, minore è la difficoltà allorché prendiamo in considerazione le nostre naturali difese. Noi siamo protetti da guardie migliori di quanto non siano i magistrati che di solito eleggiamo. La società è composta, per la maggior parte, di giovani e di sprovveduti. I più anziani, che hanno saputo trarre esperienze dall'ipocrisia di corti e di governanti, muoiono senza lasciare la loro saggezza in eredità ai figli. Questi si affidano al loro giornale, così come fecero, a loro tempo, i padri. Con tali maggioranze inconsapevoli e ingannabili, gli Stati andrebbero ben presto a sicura rovina se non esistessero dei limiti oltre i quali non possono andare neppure la follia e l'ambizione di quelli che detengono il potere. Le cose hanno, come gli uomini, le loro leggi; e le cose rifiutano di essere aggirate con astuzie e trucchi. I beni, certo, devono essere tutelati. Il grano non cresce se non è seminato e curato; ma l'agricoltore non si metterà a piantare e a vangare se non avrà cento probabilità contro una di poter mietere e raccogliere. In una forma o nell'altra, persone e beni devono avere, e avranno, la loro giusta influenza. E l'eserciteranno con la stessa fermezza con la quale la materia esercita la sua forza d'attrazione. Coprite una libbra di terra quanto più scaltramente potete, dividetela e suddividetela; potrete liquefarla, convertirla in gas: peserà sempre una libbra. Attirerà e respingerà altra materia in ragione di una libbra di peso; e allo stesso modo, le qualità di una persona, il suo spirito e la sua energia morale eserciteranno, sotto qualsiasi legge e sotto la più rovinosa tirannia, la loro forza specifica, se non apertamente, in modo segreto; se non per vie legali, anche contro la legge; col diritto, insomma, o con la forza.
Sarebbe impossibile fissare i limiti dell'influenza esercitata da ogni singola persona, essendo le persone organi di forza morale o super-naturale. Sotto il dominio di un'idea che s'impossessi di grandi moltitudini - come l'idea di libertà civile o un intenso sentimento religioso - i poteri delle persone non sono più calcolabili. Una nazione di uomini decisi alla libertà o a una conquista può facilmente sconvolgere l'aritmetica delle statistiche e portare a compimento imprese al di fuori dell'ordina-rio, al di là di ogni rapporto e proporzione con i loro mezzi: come hanno dimostrato i Greci, gli Arabi, gli Svizzeri, (6) gli Americani, i Francesi.
In analoga maniera, ogni più piccola particella di un determinato bene possiede una sua capacità di attrazione. Un centesimo rappresenta una certa quantità di grano o di altra utile cosa. Il suo valore è in relazione con le necessità dell'animale-uomo. Equivale a tanto di calore, a tanto di pane, a tanto di acqua e a tanto di terra. La legge può fare quel che vuole nei riguardi di un proprietario; ma dovrà pur sempre fare i conti con quel centesimo. La legge potrebbe anche dichiarare, nel ghiribizzo di un momento, che tutti potranno accedere al potere tranne quelli che posseggano una proprietà, ai quali non sarà anzi mai concesso nessun diritto di voto. E tuttavia, in nome di una più alta legge, il principio di proprietà continuerebbe, anno dopo anno, a inscrivere in ogni statuto il rispetto della proprietà. Il non-proprietario diventerebbe insomma lo scriba del proprietario. Il principio generale di proprietà farebbe ciò che i possidenti vorrebbero che si facesse, sia per vie legali, sia, anche, a dispetto della legge. Naturalmente, io parlo della proprietà tutta e non semplicemente dei grandi latifondi. Quando i ricchi vengono battuti, come di frequente accade, è il tesoro congiunto di tutti i poveri che vince sul cumulo delle loro ricchezze. Ogni uomo possiede qualcosa, sia pure soltanto una mucca, una carriola, o le sue sole braccia, e ha in tal modo questa proprietà di cui disporre.
La stessa necessità che assicura i diritti delle persone e quelli della proprietà contro le prevenzioni del magistrato, determina anche la forma e i metodi del governare, propri di ciascuna nazione, e della sua peculiare concezione, in nessun modo riferibili ad altre forme di organizzazione della società. In questo paese, molto ci vantiamo delle nostre istituzioni politiche, le quali hanno questo di singolare, che scaturiscono, a memoria e testimonianza di uomini che sono ancora in vita, dal carattere stesso e dalle particolari condizioni del nostro popolo, che in esse ancora si esprime con sufficiente fedeltà: - e noi ostentatamente le preferiamo a tutte le altre nella storia. Non che esse siano migliori, sono solo più adatte a noi. Possiamo avere le nostre sagge ragioni nell'esaltare i vantaggi, nei tempi moderni, della forma democratica di governo; ma non tanto che, per altri tipi di società, nei quali la ragione consacrava la forma monarchica, non fosse questa e non quella la più vantaggiosa. La democrazia è per noi superiore in quanto il sentimento religioso del nostro tempo s'accorda meglio cQn essa. Nati 4emocratici, non siamo qualificati a giudicare la monarchia, la quale ai nostri padri, che vivevano nell'idea monarchica, apparve persino relativamente giusta. Ma le nostre istituzioni, pur concordando con lo spirito dei tempi, non sono affatto esenti da quei difetti d'applicazione che hanno screditato già altre forme. Ogni Stato esistente è corrotto. Gli uomini di valore non devono troppo ubbidire alle leggi. Quale satira su un governo può eguagliare la critica drasticità che è racchiusa nella parola politica, diventata per secoli sinonimo di astuzia, suggerendo quindi l'idea che lo Stato non è che un imbroglio?
La stessa favorevole necessità e lo stesso abuso pratico appaiono nei partiti, sia di opposizione che di appoggio al governo in carica, quali sono operanti in ogni Stato. Anche i partiti poggiano su istinti e, per i loro più ordinari scopi, trovano guide migliori di quanto non sia la sagacia dei loro capi. Essi non hanno, all'origine, nulla di perverso, ma indicano, sia pure con una certa rozzezza, alcune reali e durevoli relazioni. Ma biasimare un partito politico sarebbe come biasimare il vento dell'est o il freddo e il gelo; i suoi membri, per la maggior parte, non riuscirebbero neanche a dar conto delle loro posizioni: sono soltanto impegnati a difendere quegli interessi nei quali essi ritrovano se stessi. La nostra polemica nei loro riguardi comincia allorché essi abbandonano questo loro naturale terreno al cenno di qualche loro leader e, cedendo a più personali considerazioni, si gettano a difendere e a mantenere posizioni del tutto estranee alla loro organizzazione. Un partito è perpetuamente corrotto da una personalità. Mentre assolviamo dunque nel suo insieme l'associazione dall'accusa di disonestà, non possiamo estendere la nostra indulgenza anche ai capi. Essi raccolgono il frutto della docilità e dello zelo delle masse che dirigono. In genere, i nostri partiti sono partiti d'occasione, per dir così, più che fondati su un principio: come, per esempio, il contrasto fra interessi agricoli e interessi commerciali, partito dei capitalisti e partito dei lavoratori; partiti che si somigliano, quindi nelle loro caratteristiche generali, e che facilmente potrebbero scambiarsi le posizioni nell'appoggiare questo o quel provvedimento. I partiti fondati su un principio, come le sette religiose o il partito del libero scambio del suffragio universale, dell'abolizione della schiavitù o dell'abolizione della pena capitale, spesso degenerano nell'autoritarismo imposto da una forte personalità e accendono grandi entusiasmi. Il difetto dei nostri principa li partiti in questo paese (che può essere citato come un cospicuo esempio ditali associazioni d'opinione) è dato dal fatto che essi non si radicano stabilmente su quel terreno reale e profondo al quale teoricamente si richiama no, ma si buttano con furia a portare innanzi qualche provvedimento locale e occasionale, tutt'altro che utile all'interesse generale. Dei due grandi partiti (7) che in que sto momento si dividono quasi a metà la nazione, io di rei che l'uno difende la causa migliore, e che l'altro ha nel suo seno gli uomini migliori. Il filosofo, il poeta, l'uomo religioso vogliono certamente dare il loro voto ai democratici, a favore del libero scambio, del suffragio allargato, dell'abolizione di crudeltà legali contenute nel codice penale e di misure che facilitino l'accesso dei giovani e dei più poveri alle fonti del benessere e del potere. Ma raramente essi possono accettare le persone che il cosiddetto partito popolare propone in qualità di rappresentanti ditali generosi propositi. Costoro non hanno minimamente a cuore quei fini che danno al nome di democrazia quelle speranze e virtù che in esso sono con-tenute. Lo spirito del nostro radicalismo americano è eversivo e privo di vere finalità; non è fondato sull'amore, né su più alti e religiosi fini, è distruttivo con i suoi impulsi rancorosi ed egocentrici. D'altro canto, il partito conservatore, che si compone della parte più equilibrata, più capace e più coltivata della popolazione, è timido, incerto, e si limita semplicemente a difendere il principio di proprietà. Non rivendica nessun diritto, non aspira a nessun vero bene, non bolla nessun delitto, non propone nessuna politica generosa, non edifica, non scrive, non incoraggia le arti, non incrementa la religione, non fonda scuole, non incoraggia la scienza, non emancipa lo schiavo, non aiuta il povero o l'indiano, né l'immigrato. Né dall'uno né dall'altro partito, una volta che sia giunto al potere, il mondo può aspettarsi, nel campo delle scienze, delle arti, o dell'umanità, benefici commisurati alle risorse della nazione.
Nonostante questi difetti, io non dispero però della nostra repubblica. Non siamo alla mercé delle ondate della sorte. Nelle più feroci lotte dei partiti, l'umana natura è pur sempre rispettata: così come s'è constatato che i figli dei forzati di Botany Bay (8) avevano normali sentimenti morali, del tutto simili a quelli degli altri bambini. I cittadini di Stati feudali restano allarmati di fronte alle nostre istituzioni democratiche striscianti verso l'anarchismo; e i più anziani e i più cauti tra noi vanno imparando dagli Europei a guardare con un certo sgomento alla nostra turbolenta libertà. È stato detto che tra la nostra disinvoltura nel redigere la nostra Costituzione e il dispotismo della pubblica opinione, non abbiamo nessun'ancora; e qualche osservatore straniero pensa d'aver scoperto la nostra salvaguardia nella sacralità che attribuiamo al matrimonio; e qualche altro pensa di averla trQvata invece nel nostro spirito calvinistico. Fisher Ames, (9) più saggiamente, espresse una più generale e diffusa opinione allorché, confrontando tra loro monarchia e repubblica, disse che una monarchia è come una nave mercantile che regge benissimo il mare, ma che appena andrà a urtare contro uno scoglio, colerà immediatamente a picco; mentre una repubblica è come una zattera che non affonda mai, ma sulla quale si hanno sempre i piedi nell'acqua. Nessuna forma di governo può comunque diventare perniciosa finché restiamo protetti dalle leggi delle cose. Non importa quante tonnellate di atmosfere pesino sulle nostre teste, finché un'eguale pressione faccia da contrappeso dentro i nostri polmoni. Moltiplicate pure la massa per mille, essa non potrà mai incominciare a schiacciarci finché reazione e azione si equivalgono. Che esistano due poli e due forze, centripeta l'una e centrifuga l'altra, è un fatto universale, e ognuna delle due forze sviluppa l'altra con la sua propria attività. Una libertà infrenata può sviluppare una ferrea coscienza. La mancanza di libertà, rafforzando l'ordine e il decoro esteriore, addormenta la coscienza. La «legge di Lynch» (10) s'impone solo là dove prevale grande arditezza e vi siano capi autosufficienti. Una folla non può essere qualcosa di permanente; l'interesse stesso di ognuno richiede che ciò non avvenga, ed è soltanto la giustizia che può soddisfare tutto e tutti.
Dobbiamo nutrire un'illimitata fiducia nella necessità benevola che balugina attraverso le leggi. L'umana natura si esprime in esse in maniera altrettanto incisiva che in una statua, in una poesia, in una strada ferrata; e un compendio dei codici delle varie nazioni sarebbe una trascrizione della coscienza comune. I governi hanno la loro origine nell'identità morale che vi è tra gli uomini. La ragione che vale per l'uno è vista come ragione anche per l'altro, e per ogni altro. Vi è una misura intermedia che soddisfa tutti i partiti, quanti che siano e per quanto decisi essi siano per loro conto. Ogni uomo trova una sanzione per le sue più semplici istanze e azioni in quelle ratificazioni della coscienza che egli chiama Verità e Santità. In queste ratificazioni, e soltanto in queste, tutti i cittadini trovano sempre un perfetto accordo; non, certo, per decidere che cosa sia buono da mangiare o buono da indossare o come impiegar bene il proprio tempo, o quanta parte di terreni o di sussidio pubblico ognuno sia autorizzato a richiedere. È una verità e una giustizia che gli uomini si sforzano di applicare, via via, anche nella misurazione dei terreni, nella distribuzione dei servizi, nella protezione della vita e dei beni. I loro primi sforzi in tal senso sono, non v'è dubbio, piuttosto maldestri. Ma, nonostante tutto, il senso di una giustizia assoluta fa, in effetti, da primo governante; altrimenti, ogni governo non sarebbe che una impura forma di teocrazia. L'idea alla quale mira ogni comunità nel fare e pell'emendare le proprie leggi è l'equilibrata volontà dell'uomo saggio. Un tale uomo non lo si trova in natura, e la società fa sforzi, goffi, ma sinceri, per assicurarsi, ricorrendo a vari espedienti, quella sua ideale misura di governo: facendo in modo, per esempio, che l'intera popolazione esprima la sua opinione su ogni provvedimento da adottare; o che i rappresentanti della comunità vengano scelti attraverso una doppia elezione; o attraverso una selezione dei migliori cittadini; o, ancora, con l'affidare il governo, allo scopo di assicurare i vantaggi dell'efficienza e della pace interna, a un uomo solo, il quale scelga, a sua volta, i suoi collaboratori. Tutte le forme di governo non sono che simboli di un unico immortale governo, comune a tutte le dinastie e indipendente dai numeri, perfetto là dove siano due uomini, perfetto là dove ve ne sia uno solo.
La natura di ciascuno è per ognuno sufficiente avviso circa l'indole anche dei suoi simili, Ciò che è giusto o ingiusto per me, è giusto o ingiusto anche per loro. Finché io faccio ciò che a me si adatta ed evito ciò che non lo è, il mio vicino e io ci troveremo spesso d'accordo sui mezzi, e lavoreremo insieme, per un certo periodo, in vista di un fine comune. Ma ogni volta che io dovessi trovare il mio dominio su me stesso non bastevole per me e volessi essere io a dirigere anche quel mio vicino, trasgredirei allora la verità e stabilirei con lui un falso rapporto Potrei essere anche tanto più abile e più forte di lui da non fargli neanche esprimere il suo sentimento d ingiustizia: ma sarebbe una menzogna, e come tale offenderebbe sia lui che me. Amore e natura non riescono a tollerare la finzione; e questa, per sostenersi, deve appoggiarsi a una menzogna in atto, cioè alla forza. Questa pretesa di agire per un altro è il grossolano equivoco che costituisce poi la principale sconcezza presente in tutti i governi del mondo. Ciò che accade fra due, accade anche in una moltitudine, benché in forme non altrettanto evidenti. Io vedo bene la gran differenza che vi è tra il sottopormi io stesso a un mio autocontrollo e il mio darmi da fare per forzare qualcun altro ad agire secondo le mie vedute; ma quando un quarto del genere umano si arroga il diritto di dirmi quello che devo fare, io resto allora troppo colpito dalle circostanze per rendermi conto, con altrettanta chiarezza, dell'assurdità di una tale imposizione. Perciò avviene che tutte le finalità pubbliche appaiono vaghe e donchisciottesche confrontate con quelle di carattere più personale. Giacché tutte le leggi che non siano quelle che gli uomini fanno per se stessi diventano risibili. Se io mi metto al posto del mio bambino, ed entrambi ci immedesimiamo nello stesso pensiero, e vediamo che le cose stanno così o così, la medesima percezione varrà come legge per entrambi. Stiamo lì insieme, agiamo in perfetto accordo. Ma se invece che condurlo verso una tale consonanza di pensieri, mi metto a scrutare nelle sue intenzioni e, credendo di indovinare come stiano le cose, gli ordino di fare questo o quello, egli non mi ubbidirà mai. Questa è anche la storia dei governi: un uomo si dà da fare per costringere un altro. Un uomo che non mi conosce affatto mi carica di imposte; e ordina, dandomi un'occhiata da lontano, che una parte del mio lavoro sia destinata a questo o a quello scopo a me del tutto estraneo, così come non a me, ma a lui viene in mente. Guardate le conseguenze. Di tutti i debiti, quelli che meno volentieri si pagano sono le tasse. Che satira per i governi! Per ogni cosa si pensa che valga la pena di spendere denaro, tranne che per le tasse.
Perciò, meno governo avremo, e meglio sarà per tutti; minore è il numero delle leggi, e minore il potere delegato agli altri. L'antidoto a quest'abuso di governo formale è dato dall'influsso che può essere esercitato dal carattere personale, dalla crescita, in noi, dell'Individuo; dal far ricomparire il vero protagonista al posto del sostituto; dalla presenza, infine, dell'uomo saggio, del quale ogni governo in carica - e ciò va fermamente ribadito - è solo una misera imitazione. Ciò che tutte le cose tendono a portare in luce, ciò che la libertà, la cultura, i rapporti sociali, le rivoluzioni mirano a formare e a delineare, è il carattere: è questo il fine della Natura: di arrivare a incoronare infine questo suo re. Lo Stato esiste per formar l'uomo saggio: e con l'entrata in scena dell'uomo saggio, lo Stato cessa di esistere. Il carattere rende lo Stato non più necessario. Il saggio è egli stesso lo Stato. Egli non ha bisogno né di eserciti, né di fortezze, né di una flotta; porta troppo amore agli altri; non allettamenti, non palazzi per tenere a sé legati gli amici; non privilegi, non favori particolari. Né ha egli necessità di biblioteche, perché non ha imbalsamato il pensiero, né ha bisogno di chiese, perché è egli stesso un profeta, né di codici, perché ha il suo legislatore; né di denaro, perché è lui il valore, né di strade, perché egli è a casa sua dovunque si trovi, né di esperienze, perché il creatore opera attraverso di lui, guarda dai suoi occhi. E non ha amici personali, perché chi ha fascino per attirare a se preghiere e devozioni da parte di tutti non ha neanche bisogno di costituire un ristretto gruppo che condivida con lui un elitario ideale di vita. Il suo rapporto con gli uomini è di tipo angelico: il suo ricordo è mirra per essi, e la sua presenza è purissimo incenso e fiori.
Noi riteniamo che la nostra civiltà sia vicina al suo apogeo; ma siamo invece appena al canto del gallo e alla stella del mattino. Nella nostra barbarica società 1 in fluenza esercitata dal carattere è ancora alla sua infanzia. Non si è ancora sospettata la sua presenza come potere politico, come quella, anzi, del legittimo signore che dovrà far rotolare tutti i governanti dalle loro poltrone. Malthus e Ricardo non ne parlano affatto; il Registro Annuale non ne fa cenno; nel Lessico della Conversazione non è segnalato; il Messaggio del Presidente il Discorso della Regina non l'hanno ancora menzionato e, tuttavia, non si tratta di un fantasma. Ogni pensiero che il genio e la pietà lanciano nel mondo trasforma in qualche modo il mondo. I gladiatori, nelle spire del po tere, avvertivano al di là dell'involucro della costrizione e della simulazione la presenza del vero valore. Io penso che anche la competitività nel commercio e nell'ambizione sia come una spia della presenza di questa divinità, e che i successi conseguiti in tali campi siano come una specie di ammenda, come una foglia di fico con cui l'anima imbarazzata cerca di celare la sua nudità. Trovo ovunque, del resto, un simile involontario tributo. Ed è proprio perché sappiamo ciò che da noi sarebbe dovuto che diventiamo anche così impazienti di rivelare un nostro pur minimo talento, quale che sia: quasi come un surrogato del più vero valore. Siamo ossessionati, si può dire, dalla consapevolezza di questo nostro diritto alla grandezza del carattere, e siamo pronti, per questo, a fare anche le carte false. Ciascuno di noi ha qualche talento, sa fare qualcosa di buono e di utile, di bello, di rispettabile, di divertente, di redditizio. E lo facciamo come scusandoci con gli altri e con noi stessi per il fatto che non riusciamo tuttavia a portarci al livello di un vivere buono e giusto. Ma ciò non ci soddisfa pienamente, pur mentre esibiamo quel nostro talento come un'indicazione per gli amici. La qual cosa potrà servire a gettare polvere nei loro occhi, ma non a spianare, certo, le nostre fronti e a darci la tranquillità dei forti quando usciamo tra la gente. Ne paghiamo lo scotto già mentre procediamo. Il nostro talento diventa sempre una sorta di espiazione, e noi siamo costretti a ripensare con una certa umiliazione al nostro momento più splendido, come a qualcosa di troppo bello e alto, e non come a un atto fra i tanti atti, lucida espressione di una nostra permanente energia. La maggior parte delle persone che contano s'incontrano tra loro in società con una specie di tacita dichiarazione. È come se ciascuno dicesse: «Non sono tutto qui». Senatori e presidenti si sono arrampicati così in alto, affannosamente, non perché ritengano che quel posto sia particolarmente piacevole, ma come per scusarsi di fronte al vero Valore e rivendicare, al nostro cospetto, le loro capacità. Quella ragguardevole poltrona è come un compenso per il loro essere di natura fredda e dura. Devono pur fare quel che possono. Simili a qualche famiglia di animali della foresta, essi non posseggono che una prensile coda; devono arrampicarsi o strisciare. Se un uomo si scoprisse così dotato da poter intrecciare i più stretti rapporti con le migliori persone e irradiare serenità intorno a sé con la piacevole dignità dei suoi comportamenti, potrebbe mai mettersi a sollecitare il favore dei giornali e dei comitati politici, e aspirare a relazioni così vuote e pompose come sono quelle, di solito, dei politici? Nessuno, certamente, vorrebbe essere un ciarlatano se può permettersi di essere un uomo sincero.
Le tendenze dei nostri tempi favoriscono l'idea dell'autogoverno e prevedono che, per quanto riguarda i codici, l'individuo sia piuttosto affidato a premi e penalità collegati con la sua propria costituzione: la quale opera con efficacia superiore a quel che pensiamo finché dipendiamo da imposizioni così artificiali. Nella storia moderna è rilevante la spinta in tale direzione. Molto è stato fatto in modo cieco e scriteriato, ma la natura della rivoluzione non è intaccata dai difetti dei rivoltosi: giacché si tratta qui di una forza puramente morale. Una forza che non è stata mai adottata da nessun partito nella storia, né potrà mai esserlo. Essa stacca anzi l'individuo da ogni partito e lo riconsegna, al tempo stesso, all'unità della specie. E promette un riconoscimento di diritti più alti della stessa libertà personale o della semplice sicurezza per la proprietà. Un uomo ha diritto a essere impiegato nelle sue risorse, stimato, amato e rispettato. Il potere dell'amore come base per uno Stato non èstato ancora sperimentato. Non dobbiamo pensare che tutto stia precipitando nella confusione se ogni buon protestante non sia più obbligato a sostenere la sua parte in certe convenzionalità sociali: non c'è dubbio che si costruiranno ancora strade, che la posta continuerà a essere recapitata, che si potrà godere del frutto del proprio lavoro anche quando non vi saranno più governi fondati sulla costrizione. Sarebbero i nostri attuali metodi così eccellenti da togliere speranza a ogni altro tentativo? Non potrebbe una nazione fatta di amici escogitare altre e migliori vie? D'altra parte, non abbiano nulla da temere, i più conservatori e più timorosi, da una tempestiva resa delle baionette e di tutto il sistema basato sulla costrizione. Giacché, a voler seguire l'ordine della natura, che è al di sopra delle nostre volontà, le cose stanno nel modo seguente: vi sarà sempre un governo di costrizione là dove l'uomo resta egotista; allorché gli uomini saranno abbastanza consapevoli da rigettare i codici della costrizione, saranno anche abbastanza saggi da considerare come si debbano affrontare queste pubbliche finalità quali le poste, le strade, i commerci e gli scambi di beni, musei, biblioteche, istituzioni d'arti e scienze.
Viviamo in una fase per nulla esaltante, e malvolentieri continuiamo a pagare il tributo a governi fondati sulla costrizione. Né vi è tra gli stessi uomini più religiosamente animati e più istruiti delle nazioni più religiose e più civili una così solida fiducia nel sentimento morale o una tale fede nell'unità delle cose che riescano a convincerli che la società potrebbe benissimo, come il sistema solare, essere governata senza artificiali imposizioni; o che qualsiasi cittadino possa essere un ragionevole e buon vicino senza che si debba fare accenno a prigioni e a confische di beni. È strano, inoltre, che non ci sia mai stata in un uomo una tale fede nella rettitudine da ispirargli un qualche più ampio progetto di rinnovamento dello Stato su un fondamento di giustizia e amore. Quanti hanno preteso di aver un tale progetto, si sono poi rivelati riformatori soltanto parziali e hanno finito con l'ammettere in un modo o nell'altro la supremazia del cattivo modello di Stato. Non mi viene in mente nessun uomo che abbia fermamente negato l'autorità delle leggi sulla semplice base della sua propria natura morale. Tali progetti, ricchi come sono di genio e di senso dell'umano destino, vengono considerati, esplicitamente, come nient'altro che castelli in aria. Se la persona che ne fa mostra osasse pensarli come realizzabili disgusterebbe scienziati e uomini di chiesa; e uomini di talento e donne di superiori sentimenti non potrebbero nascondere la loro disistima. E, tuttavia, la natura continua a riempire di suggerimenti e d'entusiasmo il cuore dei giovani, e vi sono ora degli uomini - se mi è consentito parlare al plurale -: o, più esattamente, dirò che ho da poco conversato con un uomo, al quale nessun peso di avverse esperienze farà, neanche per un momento, apparire impossibile che migliaia di esseri umani possano esercitare tra loro i sentimenti più nobili e più semplici, così come in una cerchia di amici o in una coppia di innamorati.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson


http://www.online-literature.com/authorpics/emerson.jpg 
Storia 








Non vi è né grande né piccolo 
per l'Anima che tutto crea:
e dov'essa arriva, lì sono le cose; 
ed essa arriva in ogni luogo.

Io sono colui che possiede la sfera, 
le sette stelle e l'anno solare, 
la mano di Cesare e di Platone il cervello, 
di Cristo Signore il cuore, e di Shakespeare la musica



Vi è una mente comune a tutti gli individui. Ognuno si immette in essa e in tutto ciò che è di essa. Chi una volta sia ammesso a un tale superiore diritto di ragione, si fa libero cittadino dell'intero dominio. Ciò che Platone ha pensato, anch'egli può pensarlo; ciò che un santo ha sentito, anch'egli può sentirlo; e tutto ciò che in qualsiasi tempo sia accaduto ad ogni uomo, egli può comprenderlo. Chi ha accesso a una tale universale mente, partecipa di tutto ciò che è stato e che può essere fatto, poiché è essa l'unico e sovrano elemento agente.

La storia non è che il resoconto delle opere di questa mente. Il suo genio è illustrato dall'intera serie dei giorni. Da nient'altro l'uomo può essere spiegato che sia di meno della sua stessa storia. Senza né affrettarsi né ristare, lo spirito umano procede fin dal principio incarnando ogni facoltà, pensiero ed emozione che ad esso appartiene, attraverso eventi appropriati. Ma sempre il pensiero precede il fatto; tutti i fatti della storia preesistono nella mente come leggi. Ogni legge, a sua volta, è
resa predominante dalle circostanze: e una per volta, perché a una sola di esse i limiti della natura assegnano il predominio. Un uomo è l'intera enciclopedia dei fatti. La creazione di mille foreste è contenuta in una sola ghianda, e l'Egitto, la Grecia, Roma, la Gallia, la Britannia, l'America sono celate già dentro il primo uomo. Epoche, guerre, regni, imperi, repubbliche, democrazie, sono semplicemente l'applicazione del suo multiforme spirito alla multiforme realtà del mondo. 
Questa nostra mente ha scritto la storia, ed è essa anche quella che deve leggerla. La Sfinge deve infine sciogliere il suo enigma. Ma se la storia è tutta in un solo uomo, essa va tutta spiegata attraverso le esperienze del singolo individuo. Vi è un rapporto fra le ore della nostra vita e i secoli del tempo. Come l'aria che io respiro è tratta dai grandi depositi della natura e la luce che cade sul mio libro mi è offerta da una stella distante centinaia di milioni di miglia, e come il portamento del mio corpo dipende dall'equilibrio tra forze centrifughe e forze centripete, così le ore dovrebbero essere illuminate dalle epoche e le epoche spiegate dalle ore. Della mente universale ogni individuo è un'ulteriore incarnazione. Tutte le sue proprietà si ritrovano in lui. E ogni nuovo fatto nell'ambito delle personali esperienze di lui getta luce anche su quanto sia stato operato da grandi comunità umane; e le crisi nella sua vita si collegano con le crisi dell'intera società. Ogni rivoluzione fu dapprima un pensiero nella mente di un singolo uomo; e quando un identico pensiero s'accende nella mente di un altro uomo, ecco che diventa la chiave per spiegare quell'epoca. Ogni riforma fu dapprima un'opinione personale, e quando tornerà a essere un'opinione personale, risolverà il problema dell'epoca. Il fatto narrato deve corrispondere a qualcosa in me che sia credibile e intellegibile. Dobbiamo farci, mentre leggiamo, Greci, Romani, Turchi, sacerdoti e re, martiri e carnefici; dobbiamo collegare queste immagini con qualche realtà che sia nella nostra intima esperienza: altrimenti, non apprenderemo mai nulla, non riterremo nulla con esattezza. Ciò che accadde ad Asdrubale o a Cesare Borgia è un'esemplificazione dei poteri e dei pervertimenti della mente nell'identica misura in cui lo è ciò che è accaduto a noi. Ogni nuova legge, ogni nuovo movimento politico ha un significato per voi. Potreste mettervi dinanzi a ciascuna delle sue tavole e dire: «Sotto questa maschera si nasconde la stessa natura proteiforme». Questo rimedierebbe al difetto di un' eccessiva vicinanza a noi stessi, e collocherebbe le nostre azioni come in prospettiva; e come i vari granchi e arieti e scorpioni e bilance e acquari perdono la loro insignificanza non appena pendono di lassù come segni dello zodiaco, allo stesso modo io potrei avere di fronte a me i miei stessi difetti, e senza accalorarmene, nelle figure, distanti nel tempo, di un Salomone, di un Alcibiade e di un Catilina.1

È questa universale natura che dà valore a uomini e cose particolari. La vita umana, nella misura in cui la contiene in sé, è misteriosa e inviolabile, e noi la recingiamo e proteggiamo con leggi e sanzioni. Tutte le leggi derivano da qui la loro ultima ragione; tutte esprimono infine, più o meno distintamente, una qualche indicazione di questa suprema, illimitabile essenza. Anche i beni materiali hanno qualcosa dell'anima, coprono fatti spirituali, e istintivamente noi li proteggiamo subito con spade e leggi e vaste e complesse convenzioni. L'oscura consapevolezza di ciò è per noi la luce della nostra giornata, la richiesta delle richieste; e ci spinge a reclamare educazione, giustizia, carità; ed è il fondamento dell'amicizia, dell'amore, dell'eroismo, della magnificenza: tutte cose che appartengono ad atti di fiducia in sé stessi. È da rilevare come, involontariamente, assumiamo, nel leggere, quasi un atteggiamento di superiorità. La storia universale, i poeti, i romanzieri, nelle loro più efficaci rappresentazioni - nei grandi palazzi sacerdotali o imperiali, nei trionfi della volontà e del genio -, ovunque, non ci fanno mai perdere la nostra attenzione, non ci fanno mai sentire come intrusi e che tutto ciò sia per uomini a noi superiori; ma è vero anzi che in quelle grandiose situazioni ci sentiamo perfettamente come a casa nostra. Tutto quello che Shakespeare dice dei re, quella birba di ragazzo che se ne sta a leggere nel suo angolo avverte che è vero anche per lui. Ci sentiamo in perfetta consonanza con i grandi momenti della storia, con le grandi scoperte, le grandi resistenze, le grandi fortune: perché là una nuova legge è stata promulgata, un oceano è stato esplorato, una terra è stata scoperta,un buon colpo è stato assestato - e tutto ciò per noi, così come noi stessi in quelle stesse circostanze avremmo fatto o applaudito.

Lo stesso interesse proviamo per le condizioni sociali e per il carattere. Onoriamo i ricchi perché posseggono, esternamente, quella libertà, quel potere, quella raffinatezza che noi avvertiamo come elementi appropriati dell'uomo, appropriati a noi. In tal modo, tutto ciò che del saggio è stato detto sia dagli stoici che dai filosofi orientali e dai saggisti moderni, delinea perfettamente per ogni lettore tutto quello che egli stesso pensa, gli descrive il suo stesso non raggiunto, ma raggiungibile io. Ogni letteratura ci presenta l'ideale del saggio. Libri, monumenti, quadri, conversazioni sono come dei ritratti nei quali ognuno scopre quei lineamenti che egli stesso sta tracciando per sé. Silenziosi ed eloquenti, lo elogiano e gli si accostano, ed egli trova incitamenti ovunque si volga, quasi come delle personali allusioni. Chi dunque veramente aspira a qualcosa di superiore, non ha bisogno di cercare, in una conversazione, diretti e personali riferimenti elogiativi. Egli ode là l'encomio non di sé, ma - cosa a lui più gradita - di quella fermezza del carattere di cui va alla ricerca, in ogni parola che fa riferimento al carattere, e anzi in ogni altro fatto e circostanza: nel fiume che scorre e nel brusio del grano. Allora, la lode è contemplata, l'omaggio è offerto, l'amore fluisce, e tutto proviene dalla muta natura, dalle montagne intorno e dalle luci del firmamento.

Queste allusività, distillate, si direbbe, dal sonno e dalla notte, usiamole anche in pieno giorno. Occorre che si legga la storia in maniera attiva, non passivamente; tener presente che è la nostra vita che fa da testo, mentre i libri forniscono solo il commento. Costretta in tal modo, la Musa della storia pronunzierà allora oracoli che mai potrebbe offrire a chi non avesse rispetto di se stesso. Non m'aspetto che diventi buon lettore di storia chi pensasse che ciò che fu compiuto in un'epoca remota da uomini i cui nomi sono poi risuonati famosi abbia un più profondo significato di quello che egli stesso sta operando quest'oggi, in questo momento.

Il mondo esiste per l'educazione di ognuno di noi. Non vi è epoca, non vi è condizione della società e modo d'agire nella storia cui non corrisponda qualcosa della vita di ognuno. Ed è meraviglioso il modo in cui ogni cosa tende a condensare se stessa e ad offrire, ad ognuno, le sue proprie virtù. Ognuno dovrebbe rendersi conto del fatto che può rivivere l'intera storia nella sua propria vita. Basta che se ne stia seduto tranquillamente in casa e non tolleri di essere tiranneggiato da re o imperi, ma si convinca che egli è più grande di tutta la geografia e di tutto il governo del mondo; che deve trasferire il punto di vista, dal quale la storia viene generalmente letta, da Roma e da Atene e da Londra e spostarlo verso se stesso, senza mai smentire l'idea che è lui stesso il tribunale giudicante e che se l'Inghilterra o l'Egitto hanno qualcosa da dirgli, egli aprirà la discussione; altrimenti, se ne stiano lì zitti per sempre. Egli deve saper raggiungere e ritenere in se stesso quell'alta capacità di visione entro la quale gli eventi si aprono a manifestare il loro segreto significato, e storia e poesia diventano simili. La tendenza della mente, il proposito della natura si rivelano già nell'uso che intanto facciamo delle principali narrazioni storiche. Il tempo disperde per l'etere luminoso le solide angolature dei fatti. Non vi sono àncore, non vi è corda o steccato che valgano a far sì che un fatto resti esclusivamente un fatto. Babilonia, Troia, Tiro, la Palestina, e anche la Roma arcaica, stanno già passando nel dominio della leggenda. Il Giardino dell'Eden, il sole fermo su Gibeon2 sono, da allora, perenne fonte di poesia per tutte le nazioni. Chi si cura di sapere come andassero propriamente i fatti, dopo che ne abbiamo tratto una costellazione da appendere in cielo come insegna immortale? Londra, Parigi, New York devono percorrere la stessa strada. «Cos'è la storia» disse una volta Napoleone «se non una favola da tutti condivisa?» La nostra vita è impregnata di Egitto, 4i Grecia, di Gallia, d'Inghilterra, di Guerra, Colonizzazione, Chiesa, Tribunale e Commercio, come da tanti fiori e svariati ornamenti solenni e gai. Ma io non ne terrò conto più del necessario. Io credo nell'Eternità. Potrò trovare la Grecia, l'Asia, l'Italia, la Spagna e le Isole, il genio e il principio creativo di ciascuna e di tutte le epoche nella mia propria mente.

Veniamo continuamente in contatto con i più clamorosi fatti della storia nella nostra esperienza personale, e in tal modo li verifichiamo. Tutta la storia diventa soggettiva; in altri termini, non esiste, propriamente, la storia, esiste solo la biografia. Ogni mente deve conoscere l'intera lezione per sé - deve percorrere l'intero campo. Ciò che essa non vede, ciò che essa non vive, non riuscirà mai a conoscerlo. Ciò che un'epoca precedente compendiò in qualche sua formula o regola per un suo proprio ed esclusivo uso, non potrà più essere utilmente riverificato dalla nostra mente, a causa della barriera rappresentata da quella formula. In qualche maniera, in qualche altro tempo, la mente cercherà e troverà forme di compensazione per tale perdita rifacendo il lavoro da sé. Ferguson3 scoprì in astronomia molte cose che erano state già da un pezzo conosciute nel passato. Tanto meglio per lui.

La storia dev'essere questo, o non è niente. Ogni legge che lo Stato promulga è sempre indicativa di qualcosa che è nella natura umana: ecco tutto. Dobbiamo essere noi a saper scorgere in noi stessi la ragione necessaria di ogni fatto; vedere come poteva e doveva essere. Ed è con questo atteggiamento che bisogna porsi di fronte ad ogni operazione pubblica e privata; dinanzi a un'orazione di Burke, dinanzi a una vittoria di Napoleone, a un martirio di Sir Thomas More, di Sidney, di Marmaduke Robinson;4 di fronte a un regno del Terrore in Francia e di fronte a un'impiccagione di streghe a Salem;5 di fronte a un fanatico Risveglio religioso 6e al magnetismo animale a Parigi o a Providence. 7Pensiamo che sotto gli stessi influssi, dovremmo tutti esserne toccati allo stesso modo, e conseguire quindi gli stessi esiti; e il nostro scopo è quello di controllare con l'intelletto i nostri passi e cercare di portarci alla stessa altezza o alla stessa bassezza secondo quanto hanno fatto il nostro amico e il nostro vicino.

Ogni indagine nel passato, ogni più viva curiosità che tocchi le Piramidi, le città dissepolte, Stonehenge,8i Cerchi dell'Ohio,9 il Messico, Menfi, è un ardente desiderio di scacciar via da noi questo prevaricante e capriccioso «là» o «allora», e d'introdurre al loro posto un «qui» e «ora». Belzoni 10scava e misura, tra le mummie e le piramidi di Tebe, finché non vede dissolversi ogni distinzione fra quelle opere colossali e se stesso. Solo quando ognuno si sarà reso chiaramente conto, sia in generale sia in dettaglio, del fatto che il tutto fu realizzato da persone assolutamente simili a lui, spinte come lui dalle stesse motivazioni e verso obiettivi per i quali egli stesso avrebbe potuto offrire il suo contributo, il problema sarà risolto; il suo pensiero vive, allora, lungo l'intero susseguirsi di templi, di sfingi e di ipogei, passa con piena soddisfazione attraverso tutta quella sequela, mentre tutto intanto ritorna a vivere nella nostra mente, è, cioè, ora.

Una cattedrale gotica sta lì a mostrarci che fu fatta e non fu fatta da noi. Fu opera dell'uomo, certamente, ma non la ritroviamo più nel nostro uomo d'oggi. Ma aderiamo pienamente alla storia del suo innalzarsi. Ci mettiamo al posto e nella condizione di chi l'edificò. Ci vengono alla mente gli abitatori della foresta, i primi templi, il prototipo originario, la tendenza a una decorazione più ricca col crescere della ricchezza sociale; e il pregio che acquista il legno con gli intagli aggiunti agli intagli, lì sopra l'intera montagna di pietra di una cattedrale.
Dopo che abbiamo ripercorso l'intero processo e aggiunto a tutto ciò la Chiesa cattolica con le sue croci, le sue musiche, le sue processioni, i suoi giorni dedicati ai Santi e il culto delle immagini, oh, allora ci sentiremo come se fossimo stati noi l'uomo che innalzò quella cattedrale; e ci saremo ben resi conto di come poteva e doveva esser fatta. Ne avremo la ragion sufficiente.

La differenza fra gli uomini è nel loro principio d'associazione. Alcuni classificano gli oggetti secondo colore, dimensioni e altre caratteristiche esteriori e accidentali; altri, invece, attraverso intrinseche similitudini, o secondo un rapporto di causa ed effetto. L'intelletto procede verso una più chiara visione delle cause, che trascura le differenze più superficiali. Per il poeta, per il filosofo, per il santo, tutte le cose sono familiari e sacre, tutti gli eventi sono proficui, tutti i giorni hanno una loro santità, tutti gli esseri sono divini. Perché l'occhio è fisso alla vita, e trascura il dettaglio. Ogni sostanza chimica, ogni pianta, ogni animale ci indica, nel suo crescere, sia l'unità della causa che la varietà delle apparenze.

Sorretti e circondati come siamo da questa natura che tutto crea, tenera e fluente come una nuvola o come l'aria, perché mai dovremmo comportarci da insopportabili pedanti e magnificare soltanto alcune forme? Perché dovremmo soltanto tener conto del fattore temporale, o dell'estensione, o della figura? L'anima non le conosce, e il genio, obbedendo alla sua legge, gioca con esse così come un bambino gioca con degli adulti barbuti o finanche dentro una chiesa. Il genio studia il pensiero causale, e nel profondissimo seno delle cose vede i raggi che partono da un'unica orbita e che poi divergono, prima di cadere, in diametri infiniti. Il genio tiene d'occhio la monade attraverso tutti i suoi travestimenti, mentre porta avanti la metempsicosi della natura. Il genio sa scoprire già nell'insetto, nel bruco, nella larva e nell'uovo i lineamenti costanti dell'individuo; e attraverso gli innumerevoli individui, vede la specie; e, attraverso la specie, il genere; e attraverso i generi, il prototipo fisso e fermo; e attraverso tutti i regni della vita organica, l'eterna unità. La natura è una nube mutevole che è sempre e non è mai la stessa. Essa infonde lo stesso pensiero in tutto un esercito di forme, così come il poeta compone venti favole aventi tutte una sola morale. Attraverso la durezza bruta della materia un sottile spirito piega al proprio volere tutte le cose. Il diamante si trasforma in tenera, ma precisa forma davanti ad esso, e mentre l'osservo, i suoi contorni e la sua strutturazione sono nuovamente muta-ti. Nulla è così fluttuante come la forma; e tuttavia essa non smentisce mai se stessa. Possiamo ancora distinguere nell'uomo segni e residui di quelli che ci appaiono come caratteri distintivi di servitù in razze ritenute inferiori; e tuttavia in lui essi amplificano la sua dignità e il suo decoro: così come vediamo in Io, nella tragedia di Eschilo, che trasmutata in giovenca offende la nostra immaginazione; ma come è diversa, poi, quando assumendo le sembianze di Iside, incontra in Egitto Osiride-Giove: ed è allora una donna bellissima che della sua metamorfosi non reca altra traccia che le corna lunate come splendido ornamento sulla sua fronte!11

L'identità della storia è giustamente intrinseca, così come giustamente estrinseca ne è la diversità. Vi è, alla superficie, un'infinita varietà; al centro, la causa è però semplice. In quanti atti di un uomo riconosciamo lo stesso carattere! Pensate per un momento alle fonti dalle quali provengono le nostre conoscenze per quanto riguarda il genio dei Greci. Abbiamo la storia civile di quel popolo, così come Erodoto, Tucidide, Senofonte e Plutarco ce l'hanno consegnata; un resoconto più che sufficiente per capire che genere di persone essi furono e che cosa essi fecero. Ne possediamo poi, si può dire, lo spirito nazionale espresso per noi nella loro letteratura, nell'epica e nella poesia lirica, nel dramma e nella filosofia: un completo campionario. Possediamo, inoltre, quello stesso spirito nella loro architettura: una bellezza che sembra essere quella della temperanza stessa, limitata alla linea retta e al quadrato - una geometria tradotta in pietra. Possediamo, ancora, quello spirito nella scultura, l'cago della bilancia dell'espressione», una moltitudine di forme nella più grande libertà di atteggiamenti, che mai infrangono, tuttavia, l'ideale serenità; simili a fedeli impegnati in una danza sacra davanti ai loro dei, che per quanto raffigurino sofferenze convulse e un mortale combattimento, mai oserebbero scompigliare le figurazioni e il decoro della loro danza. Cosicché, del genio di un popolo così rappresentativo noi possediamo una quadruplice illustrazione: e, stando alle apparenze, che cosa potrebbe esservi di più dissimile che un'ode di Pindaro, un centauro di marmo, il peristilio del Partenone e le ultime imprese di Focione?

Ognuno avrà osservato come vi siano volti e forme che, pur senza essere per nulla simili fra loro, producono tuttavia un effetto di uniformità in colui che li guarda. Un particolare quadro o una poesia, se anche non suscitano identiche concatenazioni d'immagini, desteranno tuttavia gli stessi sentimenti che può suggerire una passeggiata su per un'aspra montagna, benché la rassomiglianza non balzi evidente ai sensi, ma resti occulta e al di là di ogni razionale comprensione. La natura è un'incessante rifusione e ripetizione di pochissime leggi. Essa sussurra un vecchio e ben noto motivo attraverso innumerevoli variazioni.

In tutte le sue opere la natura imprime un suo sublime marchio di rassomiglianza familiare, e si diverte a sbalordirci con accostamenti per lo più del tutto inaspettati. Ho visto la testa di un vecchio sachem12 della foresta, che sembrava richiamare al mio occhio, lì per lì, una calva sommità di monte, mentre i solchi della fronte suggerivano le strisce e gli strati di una roccia. Vi sono persone le cui maniere sembrano emanare quello stesso essenziale splendore che ci viene dai rilievi, semplici e formidabili, dei fregi del Partenone e dei resti dell'arte greca più antica. E vi sono composizioni dello stesso tono che si possono ritrovare nei libri di ogni età. Che cos'è l'«Aurora Rospigliosi» di Guido Reni 13 se non un pensiero mattutino, e i suoi cavalli che altro sono se non una nuvola del mattino? Se qualcuno volesse solo prendersi la pena di osservare la varietà degli atteggiamenti verso cui più si sente incline, in certi suoi stati d'animo, e di quelli ai quali più è avverso, vedrebbe quanto sia profonda la catena delle affinità.

Una volta un pittore mi disse che nessuno potrebbe dipingere un albero senza diventare in qualche modo un albero; o ritrarre un fanciullo studiando solo i lineamenti esterni del viso: soltanto scrutando e spiando per un certo tempo i suoi moti e i suoi giochi, il pittore può veramente penetrare nella natura di quel fanciullo per poi ritrarlo, secondo il suo intendimento, nei suoi vari atteggiamenti. Così Roos «entrava nella più intima natura di una pecora». Conobbi un disegnatore, incaricato di una perizia pubblica, il quale sosteneva che non gli era possibile disegnare le rocce finché non gli fosse stata ben chiara la loro struttura geologica. In un certo atteggiarsi del pensiero è l'origine comune di opere tra loro molto diverse. È lo spirito che è identico, non il fatto. Ed è attraverso una più acuta percezione e non attraverso una più faticosa acquisizione di tutto un corredo di abilità manuali che l'artista consegue il potere di ridestare altre anime a una data attività.

È stato detto che «le anime comuni pagano con quel che fanno, e le anime più nobili con quel che sono». E perché? Perché una natura profonda ridesta in noi, con le azioni e le parole, e anzi solo con le sue maniere e le sue apparenze, lo stesso potere e la stessa bellezza che vengono in noi suscitate da un'intera galleria di statue e di quadri.

La storia civile, la storia naturale, la storia dell'arte e la storia della letteratura devono tutte essere spiegate partendo dalla storia individuale, o altrimenti sarebbero costrette a restar nient'altro che parole. Non vi è nulla che non debba essere rapportato a noi stessi, nulla che non interessi noi - regno, scuola, albero, cavallo o ferro di cavallo; le radici di tutte le cose sono nell'uomo. Santa Croce e la basilica di San Pietro sono le imperfette copie di un divino modello. La cattedrale di Strasburgo è la controparte materiale dell'anima di Erwin di Steinach. Il vero poema è la mente del poeta; la vera nave èil costruttore di navi. In ogni uomo, se potessimo aprirgli l'animo, potremmo leggere le ragioni dell'ultima fioritura, dell'ultimo filamento della sua opera; così come ogni nervatura e sfumatura in una conchiglia marina preesistono negli organi di secrezione del pesce. Tutta la sostanza dell'araldica e della cavalleria è nella cortesia. Un uomo di belle maniere pronuncerà già il nostro nome con tutti quegli ornamenti che i titoli nobiliari potrebbero sempre aggiungere.

La comune esperienza quotidiana è una continua verifica di qualche antica predizione che ci sia stata fatta, è come una conversione in cose di parole e di segni da noi uditi e veduti senza che vi facessimo attenzione. Una signora, in compagnia della quale cavalcavo nel bosco, mi diceva che le sembrava che i boschi stessero sempre come in attesa, quasi che i geni che in essi abitavano sospendessero ogni loro atto finché chi si trovava a passare non fosse andato oltre: un'idea che la poesia ha, del re-sto, celebrato nelle danze delle fate, danze che esse interrompono all'avvicinarsi di passi umani. Chi ha assistito all'irrompere della luna dalle nuvole di mezzanotte è stato presente, come un arcangelo, alla creazione della luce e del mondo. Ricordo che un giorno d'estate, stando fuori, in campagna, un amico mi indicò un'enorme nuvola che si estendeva per almeno un miglio parallelamente all'orizzonte, e aveva la forma perfetta di un che-rubino, quali li si dipinge nelle chiese: - una massa rotonda al centro, che era facile animare con due occhi e una bocca, sorretta ai due lati da grandi ali larghe e simmetriche Ciò che appare una volta nell'aria, può spesso apparire, e dev'essere stato, senza dubbio, l'archetipo di quel familiare ornamento. Ho visto in cielo un susseguirsi di lampi estivi, la qual cosa mi ha fatto immediatamente comprendere come i Greci si ispirarono alla natura quando posero il fulmine in mano a Giove. E ho visto un accumulo di neve lungo i lati di un muro di pietra che suggeriva subito l'idea dello zoccolo architettonico su cui poggia una torre.

Circondandoci delle circostanze originarie, inventiamo nuovamente gli ordini e le decorazioni dell'architettura, mentre vediamo con quanta semplicità ogni popolo adornava le sue primitive dimore. Il tempio dorico conserva le sembianze della capanna di legno in cui abitavano i Dori. La pagoda cinese è chiaramente una tenda tartara. I templi indiani e i templi egiziani ancora rivelano i tumuli e le sotterranee case degli antenati. «L'usanza di ricavare tombe e case dalla viva roccia» dice Heeren nelle sue Ricerche sugli Etiopi «determinò in modo naturale il carattere stesso dell'architettura nubio-egiziana, con tendenza verso quelle forme colossali che essa finì con l'assumere. In queste caverne già approntate dalla natura l'occhio era avvezzo a posarsi su gigantesche forme e masse, di modo che quando l'arte sopraggiunse ad aiutare la natura, essa non poté più muoversi su scala ridotta senza degradare se stessa. Quale significato avrebbero mai potuto avere delle statue di normali dimensioni, o portici e navate del tutto lineari accostati a quelle enormi sale dinanzi alle quali soltanto dei colossi potevano stare di guardia o poggiare sui pilastri all'interno?»

La chiesa gotica trasse origine, manifestamente, da un rude adattamento degli alberi della foresta, con l'intrico dei loro rami, in arcate solenni e fantomatiche; e così le strisce che girano intorno ai pilastri scanalati ancora ricordano i verdi viticci che li legavano. Nessuno può incamminarsi per una strada che attraversi una foresta di pini senza restare colpiti dall'aspetto architettonico della vegetazione, soprattutto d'inverno, quando la nudità di tutti gli altri alberi evidenzia il basso arco dei Sassoni. Stando dentro a un bosco, in un pomeriggio invernale, ognuno si renderà subito conto dell'origine delle vetrate istoriate che ornano le cattedrali gotiche, osservando i colori del cielo al tramonto attraverso l'intreccio dei rami nudi. E nessuno che ami la natura può mai entrare nei vecchi edifici di Oxford e nelle cattedrali inglesi senza avvertire che la foresta dominava i pensieri del costruttore e che il suo scalpello, la sua sega e la sua pialla ancora riproducevano felci, aculei, carrubi, olmi, querce, pini, abeti, lecci.

La cattedrale gotica è una fioritura in pietra, governata dall'insaziabile esigenza d'armonia che è nell'uomo. La montagna di granito sboccia in un eterno fiore, con la levità e la delicata rifinitezza e le aeree proporzioni e prospettive di una bellezza vegetale.
In tal modo, dunque, andrebbero individualizzati tutti i fatti di carattere pubblico e generalizzati tutti quelli di carattere personale. Ed è allora che la Storia diventa scorrevole e vera, e la Biografia profonda e sublime. Come i Persiani imitarono nelle loro agili colonnine e nei capitelli della loro architettura lo stelo e il fiore del loto e della palma, allo stesso modo la corte persiana non rinunciò mai completamente, neanche nel suo periodo più fastoso, al nomadismo delle sue tribù barbariche, e da Ecbatana si spostava, sul finire della primavera, a Susa per trascorrervi l'estate, e a Babilonia per l'inverno.

Nella più antica storia dell'Asia e dell'Africa, il nomadismo e l'agricoltura si presentano come fenomeni in antitesi fra loro. La geografia dell'Asia e dell'Africa esigeva una vita nomade. Ma i nomadi costituivano il terrore di tutti quelli che la fertilità del suolo e i vantaggi di un mercato avevano spinto a costruire le prime città. L'agricoltura fu pertanto una prescrizione religiosa, a causa dei pericoli che provenivano dal nomadismo. E in queste tarde e civili nazioni d'Inghilterra e d'America tali tendenze ancora combattono fra loro l'antica battaglia, sul piano sia nazionale che individuale. I nomadi dell'Africa erano costretti a vagabondare a causa degli assalti del tafano, che fa impazzire il bestiame e costringe così le tribù a emigrare nella stagione piovosa e a condurre il bestiame verso le regioni più alte e sabbiose. I nomadi dell'Asia seguono le pasture di mese in mese. In America e in Europa il nomadismo deriva dai commerci e dalla curiosità: un bel passo avanti, certamente, dal tafano dell'Astaboras14 all'anglomania e all'italomania di Boston e dintorni! Città sacre, alle quali era d'obbligo fare periodici pellegrinaggi, o leggi severe e consuetudini tendenti a rinsaldare i vincoli associativi, erano un freno per quegli antichi vagabondaggi; e i vantaggi accumulati dopo una così lunga condizione di sedentarietà fanno ora da ostacolo al nuovo nomadismo dei nostri giorni. L'antagonismo fra le due tendenze è non meno attivo nei singoli individui, secondo che predomini in ognuno l'amore per l'avventura o quello per la vita tranquilla. Un individuo di buona costituzione fisica e di agili spiriti possiede una pronta capacità di adattamento, vive sul suo carro e viaggia attraverso tutte le latitudini con la stessa facilità di un Calmucco. Sul mare, o in una foresta o sotto la neve, egli dormirà tranquillamente, mangerà con buon appetito e se ne starà felicemente in compagnia né più né meno che se si trovasse accanto al suo caminetto. O forse una tale disponibilità è fondata, ancor più profondamente, sull'accresciuta quantità delle sue facoltà di osservazione, che gli offrono spunti d'interesse ovunque nuovi e freschi aspetti incontrino il suo sguardo. Le comunità pastorali erano bisognose di tutto e affamate fino alla disperazione; e questo nomadismo di oggi porta alla rovina le menti con la sua dissipazione di energie tese verso una troppo eterogenea quantità di oggetti. Lo spirito di chi preferisce starsene a casa è soddisfatto, d'altra parte, di quella sua continenza e contentezza che gli fa trovare nella sua propria terra tutti gli elementi di vita; ma anche ciò presenta i suoi rischi di monotonia e di deterioramento, se non intervengono stimoli e infusioni dall'esterno.

Ogni cosa che l'individuo vede senza di lui corrisponde ai suoi stati mentali, e ogni cosa diventa a sua volta per lui intelligibile dal momento in cui il procedere del suo pensiero lo conduce nella verità alla quale quel fatto o quella serie difatti appartengono.

Il mondo primordiale - o Mondo Originario, come dicono i Tedeschi - io potrei ritrovarlo tuffandomi in me stesso, oppure cercando a tastoni, con dita indagatrici, in catacombe, biblioteche, e fra i rilievi infranti e i resti di ville in rovina.

Qual è il fondamento dell'interesse che tutti avvertono per la storia greca, per la letteratura, per l'arte, per la poesia di ciascun periodo di quella storia, dall'età eroica e omerica, via via, fino al modo di vivere quotidiano degli Ateniesi e degli Spartani, quattro o cinque secoli più tardi? Quale se non questo: che ogni uomo passa, cioè, personalmente attraverso un suo periodo greco? La condizione greca è l'età della natura corporea, la perfezione dei sensi - della natura spirituale che si estrinseca in stretta unità con il corpo. Fu in essa che si affermarono quelle forme umane che fornirono agli scultori i modelli di Ercole, di Febo e di Giove; non come le forme di cui sovrabbondano le strade delle nostre città moderne, nelle quali il volto è una confusa macchia di lineamenti, ma forme dai purissimi lineamenti, simmetrici e rigorosamente definiti, con quelle orbite foggiate in modo che sarebbe impossibile, per occhi simili, lanciare sguardi di traverso e furtivamente da una parte o dall'altra: dovrebbe essere, a voltarsi, l'intera testa. I costumi sono, in tale periodo, lineari e fieri. Si onorano in pubblico le qualità personali: coraggio, destrezza, autocontrollo, giustizia, forza, agilità, una robusta voce, un largo torace. Non si conoscono il lusso e la raffinatezza. Una popolazione sparsa e la necessità fanno di ognuno il servo di se stesso, cuoco, macellaio e soldato, mentre la consuetudine di far fronte, direttamente, alle proprie necessità rende il corpo capace di mirabili prestazioni. Tali sono l'Agamennone e il Diomede di Omero, e non molto diverso è il quadro che Senofonte ci offre di se stesso e dei suoi commilitoni nella Ritirata dei Diecimila. «Dopo che l'esercito ebbe attraversato il fiume Telaboas, in Armenia, cadde molta neve, e i soldati giacevano prostrati, miseramente, sul suolo innevato. Ma Senofonte si levò nudo e, impugnata un'ascia, cominciò a spaccar legna: dopo di che tutti balzarono in piedi e fecero altrettanto.»15 Regna in questo suo esercito un'illimitata libertà di parola. I soldati litigano per il bottino, discutono con i generali a ogni nuovo ordine, e Senofonte ha una lingua tagliente come qualsiasi altro e anzi ancora più tagliente di quella della maggior parte, e così rende pan per focaccia. Chi non vede che questa è come una banda di ragazzoni, con gli stessi codici d'onore e la stessa rilassatezza nella disciplina che hanno appunto i ragazzoni?

Il prezioso incantesimo della tragedia antica e, certo, di tutta la letteratura antica è nel fatto che i protagonisti parlano con estrema naturalezza, come persone anzi che possiedono grande buon senso senza saperlo, prima che la riflessione sia diventata il predominante abito mentale. La nostra ammirazione per l'antichità non è ammirazione per il vecchio, ma per il naturale. I Greci non sono ancora riflessivi, ma perfetti nei loro sensi e nella loro sanità, con la più perfetta organicità fisica che mai si sia vista al mondo. Gli adulti operavano con la semplicità e la grazia dei fanciulli. Facevano vasi, tragedie, statue come possono farle uomini dai sensi sanissimi - cioè con buon gusto. Tali cose si è continuato a farle, e in tutte le età, e ancora si fanno, dovunque esista un senso di sanità fisica; ma essi, i Greci, hanno superato tutti gli altri per la loro superiore organicità. Essi riescono a fondere insieme l'energia dell'età adulta con l'accattivante in-consapevolezza della fanciullezza. E il fascino di una tale esperienza è che essa appartiene all'uomo e che è riconoscibile, quindi, per ogni uomo proprio in virtù del fatto che ognuno è una volta fanciullo; senza dire che vi è sempre chi continua a conservare tali caratteristiche. Una persona di fanciullesco genio e di innata energia è ancora un Greco, e riaccende in noi l'amore per le Muse dell'Ellade. Io ammiro l'amore per la natura nel Filottete.16 Nel leggere quelle bellissime apostrofi al sonno, alle stelle, alle rocce, ai monti e alle onde, sento scorrere il tempo come un riflusso del mare. Avverto l'eternità dell'uomo, l'identità del suo pensiero. l'uomo greco ebbe dunque, a quanto sembra, gli stessi compagni di vita che ho io. Il sole e la luna, l'acqua e il fuoco incontrarono il suo cuore così come incontrano il mio. Per cui la tanto decantata differenza tra Greci e Inglesi, tra scuola classica e scuola romantica appare superficiale e pedantesca.
Quando un pensiero di Platone diventa pensiero anche per me, quando una verità che infiammò l'animo di Pindaro infiamma anche il mio animo, il tempo è annullato. Allorché avverto che entrambi ci incontriamo nella percezione che le nostre due anime si colorano della stessa tinta e che convergono, si può dire, l'una nell'altra, perché dovrei stare a misurare i gradi di latitudine, perché dovrei stare a calcolare i lunghi anni egizi?

Lo studioso interpreta l'età della cavalleria secondo la sua personale età della cavalleria, e i tempi delle grandi avventure di mare e delle circumnavigazioni attraverso le sue stesse parallele esperienze in miniatura. La stessa chiave applica anche alla storia sacra. Quando la voce di un profeta che si leva dalle profondità dei tempi fa schiettamente risuonare in lui un sentimento d'infanzia, una preghiera della sua adolescenza, egli penetra allora fino alla verità, pur attraverso la confusione della tradizione e la caricatura delle istituzioni.

Rari, stravaganti spiriti vengono a noi a intervalli, e ci dischiudono fatti nuovi che accadono in natura. Vedo che uomini di Dio hanno di tanto in tanto camminato tra gli uomini, e hanno infuso anche nel cuore del più modesto degli ascoltatori il senso della loro missione. Derivarono da qui, evidentemente, il tripode sacro, il sacerdote, la sacerdotessa ispirata da un affiato divino.

Gesù meraviglia e soggioga la gente legata ai sensi, che non riesce a collegarlo alla storia o a riferirlo a se stessa. Ma quando incominciano poi a dare ascolto al loro più profondo intuito e ad aspirare a vivere un po' più santamente, la loro stessa pietà spiega infine ogni episodio, ogni parola.

Come agevolmente questi vecchi culti di Mosè, di Zoroastro, di Manu,17 di Socrate, diventano intrinseci alla mia mente! Non riesco a trovarvi nulla di antico. Appartengono a me nella stessa misura in cui io appartengo a loro.

Ho visto i primi monaci e anacoreti senza bisogno di attraversare né mari né secoli. Più di una volta mi è comparso innanzi qualcuno incurante, allo stesso modo, di ogni genere di lavoro e allo stesso modo imperioso nell'invitarmi alla contemplazione: un altero beneficiano che parla in nome di Dio stesso, come per rendere accettabili al nostro secolo decimonono un Simeone lo Stilita, la Tebaide18 e i primi cappuccini.

Il sacerdozio d'Oriente e d'Occidente, dei Magi, dei Bramini, dei Druidi, degli Incas, trova anch'esso spiegazione nella personale vita dell'individuo. Il paralizzante influsso esercitato da un severo pedagogo sull'animo di un fanciullo - un influsso che ne reprime spiriti e coraggio, bloccandone l'intelligenza (e tutto ciò senza provocare alcuna indignazione, ma solo timore e ubbidienza e perfino simpatia per quella tirannia) - è una situazione a noi familiare, che il fanciullo spiegherà a se stesso, diventato adulto, constatando come l'oppressore della sua giovinezza è anch'egli, a sua volta, un fanciullo tiranneggiato da nomi, parole e formule di cui egli era soltanto il tramite per i giovani. Ciò gli spiega anche come Belo poté essere adorato, e come fu possibile erigere le Piramidi, molto meglio di quanto non possa essergli indicato dalla scoperta, fatta da Champollion,19 dei nomi di coloro che vi lavoravano e del costo di ogni blocco di pietra. Egli trova così l'Assiria e i tumuli di Cholula20 alle porte di casa sua: ne ha posto egli stesso i vari strati.

Inoltre, nella protesta che ogni uomo ragionevole avanza contro la superstizione del proprio tempo, egli ripete, passo passo, il ruolo svolto dai vecchi riformatori e, come loro, postosi alla ricerca della verità, trova anch'egli nuovi pericoli per la virtù. Impara, ancora una volta, quanto vigore morale sia necessario per approntare una guaina alla superstizione. Una grande sregolatezza tiene dietro a una riforma. Quante volte nella storia del mondo il Lutero di turno ha dovuto lamentare il decadimento della pietà nella sua stessa casa! «Com'è accaduto, dottore» chiese un giorno la moglie a Martin Lutero «com'è che mentre eravamo soggetti al papato pregavamo così spesso e con tanto fervore, mentre adesso preghiamo con tanta freddezza e così di rado?»

Nel suo procedere, l'uomo scopre quali tesori possiede nel dominio della letteratura - in ogni favola così come in ogni storia. Scopre che il poeta era tutt'altro che un tipo bizzarro che descriveva eccentriche e improbabili situazioni, ma che, attraverso la sua penna, l'uomo universale ha scritto una confessione vera per uno e vera per tutti. Scopre la sua propria biografia in versi a lui mirabilmente intelligibili, allineati lì prima ancora che egli nascesse. L'uno dopo l'altro, egli perviene così alle sue stesse personali avventure con l'aiuto di ogni favola di Esopo, di Omero, di Hafiz,21 di Ariosto, di Chaucer, di Scott, e le verifica con la sua testa e le sue mani.

Le bellissime favole dei Greci, perfette creazioni dell'immaginazione più che della fantasia, sono verità universali. Quale gamma di significati e quale perenne pertinenza presenta la storia di Prometeo! Oltre al suo basilare valore come di un primo capitolo della storia dell'Europa (la mitologia adombra col suo sottile velo fatti autentici, come l'invenzione delle arti meccaniche e le prime migrazioni e fondazioni di colonie), essa ci offre la storia della religione, con qualche accostamento alla fede di età posteriori. Prometeo è il Gesù dell'antica mitologia. È l'amico dell'uomo; sta tra l'ingiusta «giustizia» dell'Eterno Padre e la razza dei mortali, ed è pronto a soffrire ogni cosa per essi. Ma quando il mito si discosta dal cristianesimo calvinista e presenta Prometeo come colui che sfida Giove, ci rappresenta allora una concezione che compare dovunque la dottrina del teismo sia insegnata in forma rigida, freddamente oggettiva, tale da sembrare come l'autodifesa dell'uomo contro una non-verità, cioè come un senso di scontento per la diffusa credenza che un Dio esiste, e con la sensazione che l'obbligo di riverirlo è particolarmente oneroso. Il Prometeo incatenato22 è l'avventura dello scetticismo. Né meno validi per sempre sono i dettagli, i particolari di quel maestoso apologo. Apollo custodì le greggi di Admeto, scrissero i poeti. Quando gli dei vengono in mezzo agli uomini non sono riconosciuti. Non lo fu Gesù, non lo furono né Socrate né Shakespeare. Anteo fu soffocato dalla stretta di Ercole, ma ogni volta che toccava la terra-madre si rinnovava la sua forza. l'uomo è il gigante atterrato; ma, nonostante ogni sua debolezza, il suo corpo e il suo animo riprendono vigore ogni volta attraverso il suo conversare con la natura. Il potere della musica, il potere che ha la poesia di sciogliere e di dare le ali, per dir così, alla solida natura, gli spiega l'enigma di Orfeo. La percezione filosofica di identità attraverso un infinito numero di mutamenti di forma gli fa riconoscere Proteo. Che cosa sono io che ieri ridevo o piangevo, che dormivo, la notte scorsa, immobile come un cadavere e che stamane ero in piedi e correvo? Che c'è da vedere in tutto ciò se non le trasmigrazioni di Proteo? Potrei esprimere simbolicamente il mio pensiero adoperando il nome di ogni essere esistente, di ogni fatto, dato che ogni essere non è che l'uomo agente e l'uomo che subisce. Tantalo23 non è che un nome per voi e per me. Tantalo significa l'impossibilità di bere le acque del pensiero che sempre brillano e si agitano dinanzi agli occhi dell'anima. La trasmigrazione delle anime non è una favola. Io vorrei che lo fosse; ma è che uomini e donne sono umani solo a metà. Ogni animale di cortile, di campo o di foresta, della terra e delle acque sotto la terra è riuscito a stampare una sua impronta, a lasciare il segno dei suoi lineamenti e della sua forma nell'uno o nell'altro di questi esseri eretti che parlano guardando il cielo. Ah, fratello! Arresta il riflusso della tua anima - della tua anima rifluente in basso verso quelle forme entro la cui consuetudine per tanti anni sei scivolato. Altrettanto vicina a noi è l'antica favola della Sfinge, che sedeva, come si racconta, al margine della strada e poneva enigmi a chiunque passasse di là. E l'avrebbe inghiottito vivo se non avesse saputo rispondere. Ma se avesse invece sciolto l'enigma, sarebbe stata lei a morire. E che altro è il nostro vivere se non un'infinita fuga di alati fatti ed eventi? In fascinosa varietà arrivano questi cambiamenti;e tutti pongono domande al nostro spirito. Quelli che non sanno rispondere con superiore saggezza a tali fatti e interrogativi del tempo, finiscono col diventarne servi. I fatti li opprimono, li tiranneggiano e li rendono uomini abitudinari, uomini del senso, nei quali una letterale ubbidienza ai fatti ha estinto ogni scintilla di quella luce per la quale un uomo è un uomo. Ma se l'uomo è fedele ai suoi migliori istinti e sentimenti e rifiuta il predominio dei fatti, come uno che sa di provenire da più nobile lignaggio; se rimane strettamente legato alla propria anima e si porta in vista del supremo principio, oh, allora i fatti ricadranno docili e arrendevoli ai loro posti; riconosceranno il loro signore, e anche i più insignificanti di essi lo glorificheranno. Nell'Elena di Goethe24 si può scorgere quello stesso desiderio che di ogni nostra parola vorrebbe fare una cosa. Queste figure, ognuno dirà, questi Chironi, Grifoni, Forcidi, ed Elena e Leda, rappresentano qualcosa, ed esercitano uno specifico influsso sulla mente. Si tratta di eterne entità, altrettanto reali oggi che al tempo della prima Olimpiade.25 Molto meditando su di esse, egli esprime liberamente il suo proprio stato d'animo, dà loro corpo per la sua propria immaginazione. E benché si tratti di un poema fantastico e vago come un sogno, risulta tuttavia assai più attraente di ogni altra più regolare opera drammatica dello stesso autore, in quanto esso fornisce alla mente un meraviglioso sollievo dall'ordinaria routine delle consuete immagini: risveglia nel lettore fantasia e inventività con quel suo disegno libero e smisurato e con quell'incessante succedersi di colpi a sorpresa.

La natura universale, troppo forte per la fragile natura del bardo, gli sta sul collo e scrive con la sua mano; e mentre sembra che il poeta porti avanti soltanto un suo semplice capriccio e un suo strampalato argomento, l'e-sito conclusivo è invece un'esatta allegoria. Per questo, Platone disse che «i poeti esprimono cose grandi e degne che essi stessi non intendono». Tutte le fantasie del Medioevo si spiegano come un'espressione velata o scherzosa di tutto quello che, nel suo lato più serio e austero, lo spirito di quell'età si sforzò di raggiungere. La magia e tutto quanto ad essa si riferisce è un profondo presenti-mento dei poteri della scienza. Gli stivali delle sette leghe, la spada che tutto taglia, il potere di soggiogare gli elementi, di usare le segrete virtù dei minerali, di comprendere le voci degli uccelli, rappresentano gli oscuri sforzi della mente verso una giusta direzione. Le soprannaturali prodezze dell'eroe, il dono della perpetua giovinezza e altre simili cose rappresentano ugualmente il tentativo dello spirito umano di «piegare le apparenze delle cose ai desideri della mente».

Nel Perceforest e nell'Amadigi di Gaula,26 una ghirlanda e una rosa sbocciano sulla testa di colei che resta fedele e sfioriscono sulla fronte della fanciulla incostante. Nel leggere Il ragazzo e il mantello27 anche un lettore maturo avverte un guizzo di virtuoso piacere di fronte al trionfo della gentile Venelas; e certamente tutti i postulati delle cronache degli elfi - e cioè che le fate non amano di esser nominate, che i loro doni sono doni capricciosi e non affidabili, che chi cerca un tesoro non deve mai dirlo, e così via - io li trovo perfettamente validi a Concord per quanto possano esserlo in Cornovaglia e in Bretagna.

Accade forse diversamente nei più recenti romanzi? Ho letto La sposa di Lammermoor.28 Sir William Ashton è una maschera per significare una volgare tentazione, Ravenswood Castle è un bel nome per indicare una fiera povertà, e la missione ufficiale all'estero è solo un travestimento alla Bunyan per significare onesta attività. Tutti spareremmo al toro infuriato che volesse disarcionare il bello e il buono, sconfiggendo ingiustizia e volgarità. Lucy Ashton è un nome che sta a significare fedeltà, che è sempre qualità bellissima e sempre esposta a calamità in questo mondo.

Ma insieme alla storia civile e metafisica dell'uomo un'altra storia si svolge giorno per giorno - quella del mondo esteriore, nella quale siamo non meno strettamente implicati. l'uomo è il compendio del tempo; ed è anche il correlativo della natura. La sua forza consiste anzi nel gran numero delle sue affinità, nel fatto che la sua vita s'intreccia con l'intera catena dell'essere organico e inorganico. Nell'antica Roma, le grandi strade pubbliche partivano dal Foro e si snodavano verso il nord, il sud, l'est e l'ovest, verso il centro di ogni provincia dell'impero, rendendo in tal modo accessibile ogni città-mercato della Persia, della Spagna e della Britannia ai soldati della capitale: allo stesso modo, dal cuore umano si dipartono come delle strade maestre verso il cuore di ogni cosa che esiste in natura, per ridurla sotto il dominio dell'uomo. Un uomo è un fascio di interrelazioni, un nodo di radici, il cui fiore e frutto è il mondo. Le sue facoltà fanno riferimento a facoltà a lui esterne e anticipano il mondo che andrà ad abitare, così come le pinne del pesce preannunciano che esiste l'acqua o le ali di un'aquila presuppongono già nell'uovo l'aria libera. l'uomo non può vivere senza un mondo. Ponete Napoleone nella prigione di un'isola, fate in modo che le sue facoltà non incontrino nemmeno un uomo sul quale agire, nessun'Alpe da scalare, né poste per cui giocare, ed egli batterà l'aria invano e finirà col sembrare uno stupido. Trasportatelo in grandi paesi, tra una fitta popolazione, tra complessi interessi e un potere antagonistico, e vedrete che l'uomo Napoleone, quello delimitato da quel profilo e da quei lineamenti, non è il Napoleone virtuale. E solo l'ombra di Talbot:


La sua sostanza non è qui.
Ciò che vedete è solo la più piccola parte e ùn'infima porzione di umanità;
ma se l'intero essere fosse qui, sarebbe di così ed eccelsa misura
che il vostro tetto non potrebbe contenerlo.29


Colombo ha bisogno di un pianeta su cui tracciare la sua rotta. Newton e Laplace hanno bisogno di miriadi di ere e di spazi celesti fittamente popolati. Si potrebbe affermare che tutto un sistema gravitante intorno al sole fosse già profetizzato nella natura della mente di Newton.
E lo stesso potrebbe dirsi del cervello di Davy o di quello di Gay-Lussac,30 che fin dalla fanciullezza si misero a esplorare le affinità e le repulsioni fra le particelle, anticipandone le specifiche leggi. l'occhio dell'embrione umano non preannunzia forse la luce? l'orecchio di Haendel non predice la magia di armoniosi suoni? Le dita costruttive di Watt, di Fulton, di Whittemore e di Arkwright31 non predicono la fusibile, dura e temperabile struttura dei metalli, le proprietà della pietra, dell'acqua e del legno? E i graziosi attributi della fanciulla non predicono le finezze e gli ornamenti della società civile? Anche qui siamo invitati a ricordarci dell'azione che l'uomo esercita sull'uomo. Una mente potrebbe stare a ponderare i suoi pensieri per intere epoche e non conseguire mai la conoscenza di sé che gli può essere invece insegnata, in un sol giorno, dalla passione d'amore. Chi può veramente conoscere se stesso se prima non ha provato moti d'indignazione per un oltraggio ricevuto, o se non ha ascoltato una buona eloquente lingua, o se non ha mai condiviso il fremito di migliaia di persone in una manifestazione collettiva di esultanza o di allarmistico timore? Nessun uomo può mai predatare le sue esperienze e congetturare quali facoltà e sentimenti una nuova situazione può dischiudergli, più di quanto egli possa disegnare oggi il viso di una persona che vedrà domani per la prima volta.

Non andrò ora dietro ai giudizi più generalmente correnti per indagare sulle ragioni di una tale corrispondenza. Sarà sufficiente dire che è alla luce di questi due fondamentali fatti, e cioè che la mente è Una e che la natura è il suo correlativo, che dev'essere letta e scritta la storia.

Così l'anima concentra in tutti i modi e riproduce i suoi tesori per ogni suo volenteroso allievo. Passerà anche lui attraverso l'intero ciclo dell'esperienza. Raccoglierà in un punto focale i raggi della natura. La storia non sarà più un tedioso libro. Essa procederà incarnata in ogni persona giusta e saggia. Non dovrete più presentarmi, distinto per lingue e per titoli, il catalogo dei volumi che avete letto. Dovrete piuttosto farmi sentire quali periodi avete vissuto. Un uomo dovrà essere il tempio della Fama. Egli procederà, come i poeti dissero della dea, in un manto tutto dipinto di mirabili eventi ed esperienze; la sua stessa forma, le sue fattezze, grazie a un tale acceso comunicare, saranno tutt'uno con quella vanegata veste. Troverò in lui il Mondo Originario; e, nella sua infanzia, l'Età dell'Oro, le Mele del Sapere, la Spedizione degli Argonauti, la Chiamata di Abramo, l'edificazione del Tempio, l'Avvento di Cristo, l'Età Oscura, la Rinascita delle Lettere, la Riforma, la scoperta di nuove terre, l'aprirsi di nuove scienze e di nuove regioni nell'uomo. Egli sarà il sacerdote di Pan e recherà con sé nelle più umili capanne il benedicente saluto delle stelle del mattino e tutti i benefici del cielo e della terra.

Vi è forse qualche oltracotanza in una simile pretesa? In tal caso, rigetterei tutto ciò che ho scritto; a che cosa servirebbe, infatti, pretendere di conoscere ciò che non conosciamo? Ma è un difetto dei nostri procedimenti retorici quello di non poter affermare una cosa con energia senza dover sembrare di smentirne un'altra. Io ritengo che il nostro attuale sapere sia di qualità scadente. Sentite i topi nel muro, guardate la lucertola sulla palizzata, il fungo sotto i vostri passi, il lichene sul tronco. Ma che cosa conosco in verità, simpateticamente e moralmente, dell'uno e dell'altro di questi mondi di vita? Antiche quanto l'uomo caucasico - forse ancora più antiche -queste umili creature hanno tenuto accanto a lui le loro assemblee, e non vi è alcun verbale di parole o segni intercorsi fra loro. Quale nesso indicano i libri fra i cinquanta o sessanta elementi chimici e le epoche storiche? E che cosa può registrare la storia degli annali metafisici dell'uomo? Quale luce essa sa diffondere su quei misteri cui diamo i nomi di Morte e di Immortalità? Eppure, ogni storia dovrebbe essere scritta con una saggezza capace di intuire l'intera gamma delle nostre affinità e di guardare ai fatti come a dei simboli. C'è da vergognarsi quando considero quale miserevole racconto di villaggio sia in effetti la nostra cosiddetta Storia. Quante volte ripetiamo i nomi di Roma, Parigi, Costantinopoli! E che cosa sa Roma di topi e lucertole? Che sono le Olimpiadi e i Consolati per questi altri sistemi d'esistenza confinanti con noi? Anzi, quale nutrimento, quale esperienza o ausilio rappresentano per il cacciatore di foche eschimese, per il kanaka32 nella sua canoa, per il pescatore, per lo scaricatore di porto, per il facchino?

Dovremo scrivere annali più estesi e meglio approfonditi - partendo da una riforma etica, dall'influsso di una sempre nuova e sempre salutare consapevolezza - se vogliamo in modo più veritiero esprimere la nostra natura così concentrata e così vastamente correlata, al posto di queste vecchie cronologie dell'egocentrismo e dell'orgoglio, alle quali per troppo tempo abbiamo rivolto i nostri occhi. Già quel giorno esiste per noi, brilla su di noi senza che ce ne accorgiamo; ma la via della scienza e delle lettere non è quella che conduce alla natura. l'idiota, l'Indiano, il fanciullo e il figlio dell'agricoltore che non è andato a scuola sono più vicini alla luce secondo la quale la natura dev'essere letta: più di quanto non lo sia l'anatomista o l'antiquario.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

Natura (1844)


(Nature)




Questo mondo rotondo è bello a vedersi, 
nove volte di mistero fasciato;
e benché non sappiano i veggenti, imbarazzati, 
svelare il segreto del suo cuore operoso, 
tu fa' battere il tuo con quel di Natura, 
e ti sarà tutto chiaro da un capo all'altro. 
Lo spirito che in ogni forma si tien celato 
fa cenni allo spinto che più gli è affine; 
della sua incandescenza risplende ogni atomo, 
e allude al futuro che gli appartiene. (1) 



In quasi ogni stagione dell'anno vi sono dei giorni, in questo nostro clima, nei quali il mondo sembra toccare il vertice della sua perfezione; in cui l'aria, i corpi celesti, la terra compongono una sola armonia, quasi che la natura volesse mostrarsi indulgente verso tutto ciò che da essa è nato; giorni in cui, in questi più grigi luoghi settentrionali del pianeta, nulla abbiamo a desiderare di quanto così spesso ci è stato raccontato di altre più felici latitudini, e anche noi possiamo goderci le soleggiate ore della Florida o di Cuba; giorni in cui tutto ciò che vive dà segni di un suo tranquillo appagamento e il bestiame che se ne sta placidamente sdraiato sembra che rumini grandi e solenni pensieri. Con un po' più di certezza, tali giorni alcionii (2) possiamo aspettarceli in quel terso periodo d'ottobre che chiamiamo «estate indiana». (3) Il giorno, lungo oltre misura, sonnecchia sulle ampie colline, nel tepore dei campi estesi. Aver vissuto quelle prolungate ore di sole è già un'esperienza di longevità. I luoghi più solitari non sembrano così soli. Davanti alle soglie della foresta, il frastornato uomo di città è messo in condizione di metter da parte i suoi cittadineschi criteri di ciò che è grande e di ciò che è piccolo, di ciò che è saggio e di ciò che è sciocco. E la consunta bisaccia delle consuetudini scivola giù dalle spalle non appena egli s'inoltra dentro questi recinti. Vi è qui come una sacralità che mette in imbarazzo le nostre religioni e una verità che potrebbe discreditare i nostri più acclamati eroi. Qui riscopriamo come la natura sia la realtà che fa rimpicciolare, al confronto, ogni altra realtà, e come essa giudichi simile a un dio ogni uomo che venga a lei. Siamo sgusciati via dalle nostre chiuse, affollate dimore, nella notte e al mattino, ed eccoci ad ammirare da quali maestose bellezze siamo quotidianamente circondati e fasciati. Come vorremmo sfuggire alle tante barriere che ce le rendono intanto, almeno in parte, inoperanti, come vorremmo sfuggire a sofismi e riserve mentali, come vorremmo compenetrarci nella natura! La temperata luce dei boschi è come un perpetuo mattino, è stimolante, eroica. S'insinuano dentro di noi le antiche magie di questi luoghi. I fusti dei pini, degli abeti, delle querce brillano come ferro davanti all'occhio infiammato. E i muti alberi cominciano a persuaderci che meglio sarebbe vivere con loro e abbandonare questa nostra vita fatta di solenni futilità. Qui non vi è storia, non vi è chiesa o stato che si sovrappongano, come un'interpolazione, al cielo divino e al grande anno immortale. Oh, come agevolmente abbiamo potuto inoltrarci nel paesaggio che si apriva, assorbiti da nuove immagini e da pensieri in incalzante successione fra loro, finché a poco a poco il ricordo stesso della casa era quasi svanito dalla nostra mente, e ogni ricordanza si era dissolta nel predominio assoluto del presente, mentre eravamo condotti in trionfo dalla natura!

Questi incanti sono un balsamo, ci trasmettono un senso di sobrietà, ci ridanno salute. Ecco dei piaceri semplici, benefici, genuini. Ritorniamo a noi stessi, stringiamo amicizia con quella «materia» che l'ambizioso chiacchiericcio delle scuole filosofiche vorrebbe invece indurci a disprezzare. Non possiamo, al contrario, separarcene; l'anima ama la sua vecchia dimora: quello che è l'acqua per la nostra sete, sono la roccia e la terra per i nostri occhi, per le nostre mani e i nostri piedi. È acqua allo stato solido, è fiamma congelata: quale sanità, quale affinità! Sempre un vecchio amico, sempre un caro amico e fratello sopraggiungono, mentre noi con sussiego ci intratteniamo a cianciare con degli estranei, con le loro oneste facce, e si prendono con noi una ferma libertà e ci fanno vergognare delle nostre idiozie. Le città non concedono spazio sufficiente ai sensi umani. E sia di giorno 'che di notte ci tocca andar fuori a nutrirci gli occhi di orizzonti e a richiedere la nostra parte di spazio, così come abbiamo bisogno dell'acqua per lavarci. Vi è tutta una graduatoria di influenze naturali, da questo potere che ha la natura di tenerci in quarantena, fino a quei più preziosi e cospicui doni che essa ha in serbo per la nostra immaginazione e per la nostra anima. C'è il secchio pieno di fresca acqua di fonte, c'è il bel fuoco crepitante di rami di bosco verso il quale il viandante intirizzito corre a rifugiarsi, e vi è la sublime morale dell'autunno e del meriggio. Ci rannicchiamo nella natura, simili a parassiti ricaviamo dalle sue radici e dai suoi chicchi il nostro sostentamento e riceviamo sguardi dalle celesti sfere, che ci invitano alla solitudine e ci preannunciano lontani futuri eventi. L'azzurro zenit è il punto in cui s'incontrano immaginazione e realtà. Io credo che se fossimo rapiti in quello che sogniamo che sia il paradiso e potessimo conversare con Gabriele e con Uriele, (4) l'altissimo cielo sarebbe tutto ciò che resterebbe del nostro arredamento.

Non è mai per noi un giorno del tutto profano quello in cui si sia prestato attenzione ad un qualche oggetto naturale. Il cadere dei fiocchi nevosi in un'aria immobile che conserva a ogni cristallo la sua perfetta forma; il turbinio della tormenta sopra un liscio specchio d'acqua o su una pianura; l'ondeggiare di un campo di segale; il mimico fluttuare di un campo di houstonia, con i minuscoli fiori che biancheggiano e s'increspano dinanzi ai nostri occhi; il rispecchiarsi di alberi e fiori in laghi cristallini; il musicale, vaporoso e odoroso vento del sud, che fa di ogni albero un'arpa; lo scoppiettio e il cigolio, tra le fiamme, dei rami d'abete o dei tronchi di pino che, nel soggiorno, dispensano gloria a volti e pareti: ecco la musica e le immagini della religione più antica che vi sia al mondo. La casa in cui vivo è posta su un tratto di terreno un po' basso, con vista limitata davanti a me, e all'estremità dell'abitato. Ma in compagnia di un amico, io spesso mi reco sulle rive del nostro modesto fiume, (5) e con un sol colpo di remo mi distacco dalle beghe e dalle personalità del luogo: sì, e dall'intero mondo di piccoli centri e di personalità, e mi trasferisco in un delicato reame di tramonti e di pleniluni, troppo splendido, forse, per quell'essere contaminato che è l'uom6, e perché vi si possa accedere senza una qualche forma di noviziato e di accettazione. Penetriamo, corporeamente, in quest'incredibile bellezza; affondiamo le nostre mani in questa variegata dimensione, mentre i nostri occhi si bagnano di queste luci e di queste forme. Una vacanza, una villeggiatura, (6) una regale allegrezza, la più superba e la più lieta festa che bellezza, valore e buongusto abbiano mai approntato, prende così inizio all'istante. Queste nuvole nel tramonto, queste stelle timidamente emergenti, con quel loro discreto e ineffabile occhieggiare, sono lì ad annunciarla e a presentarla. E ricevo ammaestramenti circa la pochezza delle nostre risorse inventive, e sulla bruttezza e il grigiore di città e palazzi. Arte e lusso sanno già da un pezzo che devono operare come accrescimento e sviluppo di questa originaria bellezza. E ricevo anche un bel po' di istruzioni per il ritorno. D'ora in avanti non sarò più tanto accondiscendente. Non potrò più tornare a baloccarmi. Sono ora maturato, sono diventato più fine ed esigente. Non potrò più vivere senza uno stile, senza eleganza: ma sarà un uomo di campagna il mio maestro di cerimonie. Si, lui, che conosce tante cose, che conosce quali virtù e quali dolcezze siano nella terra, nelle acque, nelle piante, nei cieli, e che sa come arrivare a tali incantamenti, lui è il vero uomo ricco e regale. E soltanto nella misura in cui gli stessi signori del mondo si degnano di chiamare la natura in loro aiuto, riescono a toccare il vertice della magnificenza. E questo il significato dei loro giardini pensili, delle loro ville e case-giardino, e isole e parchi e riserve di caccia: al fine, si direbbe, di puntellare le loro carenti personalità con questi robusti accessori. Né mi stupisco poi se, con tali pericolosi ausiliari, gli interessi terrieri assumono quel loro così prevalente peso nella vita pubblica. Ecco quello che, in realtà, ci attira e ci seduce: non i re, non i grandi palazzi, non gli uomini e le donne, ma queste tenere e poetiche stelle, eloquenti di segrete promesse. Abbiamo sentito ciò che ci diceva l'uomo ricco, sappiamo ora tutto della sua villa, del suo boschetto, dei suoi vini e della sua brigata di amici: ma il vero allettamento, il motivo vero dell'invito vennero a noi dall'incanto di queste stelle. Nel loro mite ammiccare io leggo tutto ciò che l'umanità si è sforzata di realizzare: a Versailles, a Pafo, a Ctesifonte. (7) E non è anche, a ben pensarci, per la magia di un orizzonte e per un azzurro sfondo di cielo che si salvano le nostre stesse opere d'arte? Altrimenti, sarebbero inezie. Quando i ricchi obbligano i poveri all'ossequio e al servilismo, dovrebbero considerare gli effetti che essi, ritenuti i supremi possessori della natura, provocano su quelle menti immaginose. Ah, se i ricchi fossero ricchi come i poveri immaginano che siano i ricchi! Un ragazzo sente, a sera, suonare una banda musicale, e ha subito dinanzi a sé, come in carne e ossa, re, regine e famosi cavalieri. Ode l'eco di un corno in una zona collinosa (su per le Notch Mountains, per esempio), (8) che di quelle alture fa un'armoniosa arpa eolica, e immediatamente questi suoni sovrannaturali gli restituiscono tutta la mitologia dei Greci, e Apollo e Diana, e divini cacciatori e cacciatrici. Tanto può essere eccelsa e di così maestosa bellezza una nota musicale! Al giovane poeta povero la società appare così come circonfusa di una luce favolosa. Egli è leale; rispetta il ricco: t ricchi sono tali per compiacere alla sua immaginazione, che sarebbe ben povera se quei ricchi non esistessero! Il fatto che essi posseggano boschetti cinti da alti steccati che chiamano parchi; che vivano in sale ampie e sfarzose quali mai egli ha veduto, e che si rechino in carrozza in località termali e in lontane città, frequentando la compagnia di persone eleganti, costituisce la base da cui egli attinge per delineare possedimenti ancor più favolosi, di fronte ai quali quelli reali non sono che misere baracche. La Musa per prima inganna il suo pupillo, e aggiunge ai doni di quella ricchezza aristocratica una non so quale irradiazione che sembra provenire dall'aria stessa, dalle nubi, dalle foreste lungo il bordo della strada - quasi come un particolare alto favore concesso a quei patrizi da genietti patrizi, da una sorta di aristocrazia che operi dentro la natura, da un potente principe dell'aria.

Non sempre, certo, si può riscontrare una tale sensibilità morale che così facilmente crea nuovi Eden e valli di Tempe, (9) ma c e pur sempre, non lontano, un buon paesaggio. Tali incanti potremmo trovarli senza bisogno di andare a visitare il lago di Como o l'isola di Madeira. Siamo portati a esagerare le attrattive di questo o quel luogo. In ogni paesaggio vi è quel massimo di stupore rappresentato dall'incontro di cielo e terra, e ciò può essere osservato sia dall'alto della prima collinetta che s'incontra che dalle vette degli Alleghany. Di notte, le stelle pendono sulla più oscura radura con la stessa spiritata bellezza che diffondono sulla Campagna romana (10) o sui marmorei deserti d'Egitto. Le nuvole vaganti per il cielo e i colori del mattino e della sera trasfigurano i più comuni aceri e ontani. Vi è minima differenza tra un paesaggio e l'altro; ma grande è la differenza tra un osservatore e l'altro. Nulla è più straordinario, in un qualsiasi paesaggio, che la stessa necessità d'essere bello cui sottostà ogni paesaggio. La natura non si fa mai sorprendere in vestaglia. La bellezza irrompe dappertutto.
Ma sarebbe ben facile conquistare la simpatia dei lettori insistendo su un tale argomento topico che i dotti definirono come proprio della natura naturata, vale a dire natura «passiva». Né se ne può direttamente parlare senza qualche esagerazione. Altrettanto facile è intavolare, in una varia compagnia, quello che vien definito «il discorso religioso». Una persona suscettibile non ama però indulgervi troppo, e adduce la scusa di un qualche suo più ordinario impegno: deve andare a vedere un suo lotto di bosco, o a sorvegliare il raccolto o a ritirare una pianta o un minerale che gli hanno spedito da una remota località, o perché ha con sé un fucile da caccia o una canna da pesca. Io penso che un tale pudore abbia le sue buone ragioni. Il dilettantismo verso la natura è sempre sterile e vacuo. Il bellimbusto di campagna non è migliore del suo collega di Broadway. Gli uomini sono per natura cacciatori, e vorrebbero sempre saperne di più di vita e arti primitive, e io sono dell'opinione che informatori come gli spaccalegna o gli Indiani potrebbero fornire dati di fatto al riguardo e prendere posto nei più sontuosi salotti e nei più ristretti cenacoli; eppure, di solito, o perché affrontiamo con una certa dose di goffaggine un tale delicato argomento, o per qualche altra ragione, non appena s'incomincia a scrivere della natura, si cade subito in forme eufuistiche. (11) La frivolezza è il tributo che meno si addice a Pan, il quale dovrebbe esser presentato, nella mitologia, come il più temperante fra gli dei. Non vorrei, a mia volta, apparire frivolo di fronte al riserbo e alle cautele dei nostri tempi, ma non posso fare a meno di ritornare spesso su questo vecchio argomento. Il gran numero di false chiese testimonia a favore della vera religione. Letteratura, arte, scienza sono l'omaggio che l'uomo rende a questo insondato segreto, di fronte al quale nessuna persona ragionevole può affettare indifferenza o disinteresse. La natura è amata da tutto quanto vi è di meglio in noi. Essa è amata come la città di Dio, benché - o forse proprio per questo - non vi sia nessun cittadino. Il tramonto è dissimile da tutto quanto è al di sotto di esso: richiede vere presenze umane. E la bellezza della natura appare sempre un po' irreale e sorniona finché il paesaggio non contenga figure umane che siano di pari valore. Se vi fossero uomini perfetti non esisterebbe, anzi, questo rapimento nella natura. Se il re è nel suo palazzo, nessuno sta a guardare le pareti. È solo dopo che egli se n'è andato e la casa è piena solo di servi e di curiosi, che spostiamo lo sguardo dalla gente per trovar sollievo nelle maestose figure suggerite dai quadri e dall'architettura. Quelli che lamentano come morbosa la separazione fra la bellezza della natura e le cose che devono esser fatte, devono considerare che questo nostro andare a caccia del pittoresco è inseparabile dalla nostra protesta nei riguardi delle falsità sociali. L'uomo è caduto; la natura è sempre in piedi e fa da termometro differenziale rivelando la presenza o l'assenza di sentimento divino nell'uomo. Ed è per colpa della nostra insipienza e del nostro egoismo che ci rivolgiamo alla natura; ma quando saremo sulla via della guarigione, sarà la natura a rivolgersi a noi. Guardiamo con un senso di compunzione il ruscello che spumeggia; ma se la nostra vita scorresse con la sua giusta carica di energia, sarebbe il ruscello a sentire vergogna. La corrente dello zelo manda scintille di vero fuoco e non raggi riflessi di sole o di lùna. La natura può anche essere studiata, come il commercio, da un punto di vista d'interesse egoistico. Per l'egocentrico l'astronomia diventa astrologia; la psicologia diventa mesmerismo (12) (con l'intento magari di mostrarci dove sono andati a finire i nostri cucchiaini da tè); l'anatomia e la fisiologia diventano frenologia (13) e chiromanzia.

Ma prendendo ora tempestivo congedo e mettendo da parte quant'altro potrebbe dirsi su un tale argomento, non tralasciamo oltre di rendere omaggio alla natura «agente», alla natura naturans, che è la vivente causa dinanzi alla quale tutte le forme fuggono via come turbini di neve, essa stessa restando segreta, mentre le sue opere sono spinte davanti a lei in greggi e moltitudini (e, così, gli antichi rappresentarono la natura in figura di Proteo, il pastore), in indescrivibile varietà. Essa si manifesta negli esseri che crea partendo da particelle elementari e giungendo di trasformazione in trasformazione alle più alte simmetrie, finché perviene alla perfezione dei suoi risultati, senza scosse e balzi. Un po' di calore, cioè un po' di movimento, è tutto quanto differenzia i nudi, abbaglianti e mortalmente gelidi poli terrestri dal formicolio dei climi tropicali. E tutti i mutamenti avvengono senza strappi, in virtù delle due basilari condizioni dello spazio infinito e del tempo infinito. La geologia ci ha introdotto in una natura secolarizzata e ci ha insegnato a disfarci delle nostre misure da scuola materna e a sostituire il suo grande stile ai nostri schemi mosaici e tolemaici. Ora sappiamo quante pazienti età debbano srotolarsi prima che possano formarsi le rocce; e, poi, che la roccia si spacchi e la prima specie di licheni riesca a sbriciolare in terreno fertile il più sottile strato esterno, aprendo in tal modo la porta alle future Flora, Fauna, Cerere e Pomona. (14) E, tuttavia, quanto lontane sono ancora le trilobiti! E quanto il quadrupede! E quanto ancora incredibilmente remoto l'uomo! Tutto arriva a suo tempo, e infine ecco succedersi le stirpi umane. E un lungo cammino, dal granito all'ostrica; ancora più lungo è quello per arrivare a Platone e alla teoria dell'immortalità dell'anima. E, comunque, tutto arriva, con la stessa certezza con cui il primo atomo ha due lati.
Movimento o mutamento e identità o stasi sono il primo e il secondo segreto della natura. Movimento e Stasi. L'intero codice delle sue leggi potrebbe essere trascritto sull'unghia di un pollice o sul sigillo di un anello. La bollicina che gorgoglia alla superficie di un ruscello ci introduce nei segreti della meccanica celeste. Ogni conchiglia su una spiaggia è una chiave per arrivarci. Fate ruotare un po' d'acqua in una tazza e avrete la spiegazione di come si formarono le conchiglie più semplici; l'aggiunta di materia, anno dopo anno, porta infine alle forme più complesse; eppure, la natura è così parca, pur con tutta la sua arte, che dall'inizio alla fine dell'universo non avrà adoperato, in tutto, che un solo materiale ma un materiale con le due sue finalità per approntare tutta la sua fantomatica varietà. Combinatelo come essa vorrà, stella, sabbia, acqua, albero, uomo: si tratta sempre di un solo materiale, che rivela sempre le stesse proprietà.

La natura è sempre coerente, benché finga talvolta di contraddire le sue proprie leggi. Osserva le sue leggi, e sembra che voglia trascenderle. Essa arma ed equipaggia un animale perché trovi il suo posto e le sue possibilità di vita sulla terra, e nello stesso tempo arma ed equipaggia un altro animale per distruggere il primo. Lo spazio esiste per dividere gli esseri fra loro; ma rivestendo i fianchi di un uccello con un po' di piume, la natura gli offre una piccola onnipresenza. La direzione è sempre in avanti; ma l'artista può fare anche il cammino a ritroso, cercando i suoi materiali; e ricomincia daccapo con i primi elementi pur nello stadio più avanzato: altrimenti, tutto andrebbe in rovina. Osservando la natura nel suo operare, ci sembra di cogliere come un lampo di un sistema in transizione. Gli alberi sono la gioventù del mondo, vasi di salute e vigore; ma essi tendono continuamente verso l'alto, verso un'autocoscienza. Gli alberi sono come uomini imperfetti, e sembrano lamentarsi del loro imprigionamento, così radicati al suolo. L'animale è il novizio e l'apprendista di un ordine più avanzato. Quanto agli esseri umani, anche se giovani, appena gustano la prima goccia dalla coppa del pensiero, ne sono già contaminati; ancora incorrotti sono invece gli aceri e le felci. Ma quando saranno pervenuti a uno stato di coscienza, anch'essi imprecheranno e spergiureranno. I fiori, poi, così strettamente appartengono alla giovinezza, che noi adulti avvertiamo subito che quelle loro splendide generazioni non riguardano noi: noi abbiamo già avuto il nostro periodo, e ora i figli abbiano il loro. I fiori ci vezzeggiano, e noi siamo come dei vecchi scapoli, con la nostra ridicola tenerezza.
Le cose sono tra loro così collegate che è possibile, partendo dalle particolari proprietà di un oggetto, e a seconda dell'acutezza dell'occhio, prevedere anche quelle di un qualsiasi altro oggetto. Se avessimo occhi per vederlo, un pezzettino di pietra delle mura di una città ci attesterebbe la necessità dell'esistenza dell'uomo con la stessa certezza che ci proviene dalla città. Questa identità ci unifica tutti e riduce a zero i grandi intervalli sulla nostra scala abituale. Parliamo di deviazione dalla vita naturale come se il vivere artificiale non fosse anch'esso naturale. Il cortigiano più allisciato e arricciato possiede anche lui, nei boudoirs di un palazzo, la natura animale rude e primordiale che ha l'orso bianco, formidabile nel perseguire i suoi fini, ed è non meno collegato, pur lì in mezzo ai profumi e ai bigliettini amorosi, alle catene dell'Himalaia e al grande asse del globo. Se considerassimo quanto noi tutti apparteniamo alla natura, non avremmo tanti preconcetti riguardo alle città, come se quell'alta, tremenda o benefica forza non sapesse trovarci anche là e foggiare anche le città. La natura che fece il muratore, fece anche la casa. Possiamo facilmente sentir fin troppo parlare di influssi agresti. Il fresco e distaccato aspetto che hanno le cose naturali ce le rende invidiabili, a noi esseri irritati e irritabili dalle rosse facce, per cui pensiamo che saremmo anche noi grandi e forti se solo ci accampassimo all'aperto e ci mettessimo a mangiare radici; ma cerchiamo invece di essere uomini e non marmotte, e la quercia e l'olmo ci serviranno volentieri, anche se staremo seduti su sedie d'avorio poggiate su tappeti di seta.

Questo filo conduttore dell'identità corre attraverso le sorprese e i contrasti di ogni situazione, e caratterizza ogni legge. L'uomo porta il mondo nella propria testa, l'intera astronomia e l'intera chimica sospese in un pensiero. Poiché la storia della natura è impressa nel suo cervello, egli è perciò il profeta e lo scopritore dei suoi segreti. Tutto ciò che si conosce scientificamente in natura fu divinato dal presentimento di qualcuno, prima che fosse verificato praticamente. Un uomo non s'allaccia una scarpa senza riconoscere leggi che lo collegano alle più lontane regioni della natura: luna, albero, gas, cristallo, sono geometria consolidata e numeri. Il senso comune sa bene quel che gli appartiene, e riconosce il fatto a prima vista in un esperimento chimico. Il senso comune di Franklin, di Dalton, di Davy e di Black (15) è lo stesso senso comune che pose quei dispositivi che ora esso scopre.
Se l'identità esprime una stasi così organizzata, anche l'azione in contrario ha una sua organizzazione. Dissero gli astronomi: «Dateci della materia e un po' di movimento e noi costruiremo l'universo. Non è sufficiente avere la sola materia, dobbiamo anche avere un primo impulso, una spinta per lanciare la massa e generare l'armonia delle forze centrifughe e centripete. Appena avrete sollevato un po' la palla con la mano, vi mostreremo com'è che si sviluppò questo possente ordine delle cose». Dissero i metafisici: «Un postulato molto irragionevole, una chiara petizione di principio. Non potreste invece riuscire a conoscere la genesi della spinta, così come la sua continuità?». La natura, nel frattempo, non era stata ad aspettare la fine della discussione: bene o male, approntò l'impulso, e le sfere rotolarono. Non fu gran cosa, solo una piccola spinta, ma gli astronomi avevano ben ragione nel tenerla in tanta considerazione, dato che non c'è fine alle conseguenze di quell'atto. Quella famosa spinta primordiale si è propagata attraverso tutte le sfere del sistema e attraverso ogni atomo di ciascuna sfera, attraverso tutte le specie di esseri e attraverso la storia e le manifestazioni di ogni individuo. L'esagerazione è nel corso delle cose. La natura non manda nel mondo nessun essere, nessun uomo senza aggiungere un piccolo eccesso della stessa specifica qualità. Dato il pianeta, occorre aggiungere l'impulso; cosicché la natura aggiunse per ogni essere uno scatto di violenza di direzione sul suo particolare sentiero, una spinta per metterlo sul suo cammino; in ogni esemplare, un di più di generosità, una goccia di troppo. Senza elettricità l'aria si corromperebbe, e senza questa violenza di direzione che hanno in sé uomini e donne, senza un pizzico di ostinazione e di fanatismo non avremmo né incentivo né efficienza. Dobbiamo mirare al di sopra del segno per colpire nel segno. Ogni atto ha in sé una qualche falsità d'esagerazione. E quando, di tanto in tanto, compare un uomo austero, dall'acuto sguardo, che vede in qual modo meschino il gioco sia condotto, e rifiuta di giocare e divulga il segreto, che accade allora? L'uccello è fuggito via per sempre? Oh, no: l'accorta natura manda una nuova truppa di forme più belle, di più prestanti giovani, e con un po' più di eccesso di direzione per tenerli meglio avvinti ai loro vari scopi; li rende un po' più ostinati in quella direzione per la quale più sono adatti, e il gioco ricomincia, vorticoso, per una generazione o due ancora. Il fanciullo che se ne sta coi suoi cari trastulli, zimbello dei propri sensi, soggetto a ogni vista e a ogni suono, privo di ogni potere di confrontare e classificare le sue sensazioni, tutto dedito a un fischietto o a un legnetto colorato, a un soldatino di piombo o a una ciambella, sempre individualizzando e mai generalizzando, dilettato da ogni novità, piomba, a sera, sopraffatto dalla fatica che un tal giorno di continua graziosa follia gli ha procurato. Ma la natura ha raggiunto il suo scopo con quel riccioluto pazzerello dalle belle fossette. Essa ha dato un preciso incarico a ogni facoltà, e ha assicurato una crescita simmetrica della struttura corporea, attraverso quell'insieme di atteggiamenti e di movimenti: una finalità di primaria importanza che non potrebbe essere affidata a una cura meno perfetta della sua. E questo baluginio, questo luccichio opalino scherza in cima a ognuno dei suoi giocattoli, brilla dinanzi al suo occhio per assicurare la sua fedeltà, ed egli è ingannato per il suo bene. Anche noi siamo tenuti vivi e desti con le stesse arti. Dicano pure gli stoici quello che vogliono, ma noi non mangiamo per vivere, ma perché il cibo ha un buon sapore e l'appetito si fa sentire. La vita vegetale non si contenta di gettare dal fiore o dall'albero un seme solo, ma riempie l'aria e la terra con una prodigalità di semi, di modo che se migliaia di essi periscono, altre migliaia possano cadere e attecchire, e un centinaio arrivare a maturazione e almeno uno possa alla fine rimpiazzare il genitore. Tutte le cose rivelano questa stessa calcolata profusione. L'eccesso di timore col quale l'organismo animale è protetto tutt'intorno, quando rabbrividisce per il freddo e sussulta alla vista di un serpente o per un improvviso rumore, serve a proteggerci infine, attraverso un gran numero di infondati allarmi, da un qualche reale pericolo di fondo. L'innamorato cerca nel matrimonio una sua personale felicità, un suo compimento, senza nessun fine in prospettiva; e in quella felicità la natura nasconde il suo proprio fine, vale a dire la procreazione, la continuità della specie.

Ma questa ingegnosità con cui è fatto il mondo si travasa anche nella mente e nel carattere delle persone. Nessuno è perfettamente bilanciato; ognuno ha una vena di insania nella sua costituzione, una leggera pressione del sangue alla testa per far si che egli resti saldamente legato a un qualche particolare punto che la natura abbia preso a cuore. Le grandi cause non si svolgono mai in base al loro valore; ogni causa viene ridotta ai particolari per adeguarla alla dimensione delle parti, e la contesa è più accesa proprio sulle questioni di minore importanza. Né meno rimarchevole è la fede eccessiva che ogni uomo pone in tutto quanto egli abbia da fare o da dire. Il poeta, il profeta ripongono in ciò che essi esprimono un valore superiore a quello che gli assegna un qualsiasi loro ascoltatore, ed è per questo che ciò viene espresso. Il forte Lutero, così compiacente con se stesso, dichiara, con un'enfasi che non ammette errori, che «Dio stesso non può operare senza gli uomini saggi». Jacob Boehme e George Fox (16) tradiscono il loro egotismo nell'accanimento che mettono nei loro trattati polemici, e James Naylor permise una volta che lo si adorasse come il Cristo. (17) Ogni profeta arriva ben presto a identificarsi col proprio pensiero e a considerare sacri il suo cappello e le sue scarpe. Benché questo possa discreditarli presso la gente più giudiziosa, giova loro, però, presso tutti gli altri, poiché dà calore, incisività e diffusione alle loro parole. Anche nella vita privata esperienze del genere non sono infrequenti. Ogni giovane d'ardente indole scrive un diario, nelle cui pagine, nelle effusioni della preghiera e del pentimento, riversa la sua anima. Sono pagine, per lui, piene di fuoco e di fragranza: ed egli le legge in ginocchio nel cuore della notte e sul far del giorno; le bagna delle sue lacrime; sono sacre per lui, buone per il mondo intero, e tuttavia a stento si possono mostrare all'amico più caro. Questo è l'uomo-fanciullo appena nato dall'anima, la cui vita ancora circola nell'infante. Il cordone ombelicale non è Stato ancora reciso. Dopo che è scorso un certo tempo, egli incomincia a desiderare che l'amico sia messo a parte di questa sacra esperienza, e con esitazione e fermezza al tempo stesso gli pone le sue pagine sotto gli occhi. Ma non gli bruceranno gli occhi? L'amico, con freddezza, le sfoglia qua e là, e con facilità passa dallo scritto alla conversazione, e intanto l'altro resta colpito, stupito e offeso. Non getterà mai il sospetto su ciò che ha scritto. Giorni e notti di fervida vita, di comunione con gli angeli delle tenebre e della luce hanno inciso i loro ombrosi caratteri su quel libro macchiato di lacrime. Sospetta dell'intelligenza o del cuore dell'amico. Non vi è dunque amicizia al mondo? Non riesce ancora a credere che si possa avere un'esperienza profonda e tuttavia non saper come trasferire in letteratura quei personali sentimenti; e forse la scoperta che la saggezza ha altre lingue e altri ministri diversi da noi e che se anche ce ne stessimo in pace e tranquilli la verità troverebbe nondimeno la via per esprimersi, potrebbe raffrenare, ingiustamente, le fiamme del nostro zelo. Ognuno riesce a parlare solo nella misura in cui non avverte le sue parole come parziali e inadeguate. Certo, il suo è un discorso parziale, ma non se ne accorge finché sta lì a pronunciarlo. Non appena quell'istintività e quel particolarismo l'abbandonano, ed egli s'accorge della sua parzialità, serrerà, allora, con disgusto la bocca. Perché nessun uomo può scrivere qualcosa se non pensa che quel che sta scrivendo è, per il momento, la storia del mondo; né può far bene alcunché se non pensa che il suo è un importante lavoro. Può non esserlo affatto, ma io non devo pensare che non lo sia, altrimenti non lo farò mai con pieno mio agio.

Allo stesso modo, vi è nella natura qualcosa di beffardo, qualcosa che ci spinge sempre in avanti senza condurre in nessun luogo, qualcosa che non mantiene con noi i suoi impegni. Ogni promessa corre al di là delle sue possibilità. Viviamo in un sistema di approssimazioni. Ogni finalità è nella prospettiva di qualche altra finalità, che è a sua volta provvisoria: non vi è mai risultato netto e definitivo da nessuna parte. Siamo accampati nella natura, ma non conviviamo con essa. La fame e la sete ci portano a mangiare e a bere; ma il pane e il vino, mescolateli e cucinateli come volete, ci lasciano affamati e assetati dopo che lo stomaco s'è riempito. Lo stesso accade con le nostre arti e manifestazioni. La nostra musica, la nostra poesia, il nostro linguaggio non ci danno piene soddisfazioni, ma solo suggerimenti. La sete di ricchezza, che trasforma il nostro pianeta in un giardino, si prende gioco di chi la insegue con troppo accanimento. Qual è la finalità che si cerca? Evidentemente quella di garantire gli scopi del buonsenso e della bellezza da ogni intrusione di bruttezza e volgarità. Ma che metodo faticoso! Che apparato di mezzi per assicurarsi un po' di conversazione! Un gran palazzo di pietre e mattoni, servitori, cucina, stalle, cavalli ed equipaggi, azioni bancarie e un fascio di ipoteche; e commercio con tutto il mondo, villa in campagna e casetta in riva al fiume: e tutto questo per ottenere un po' di conversazione più elevata, nitida e spirituale! Un tale scopo non avrebbero potuto raggiungerlo anche due mendicanti sulla pubblica strada? No, tutto questo derivò proprio dagli ininterrotti sforzi da parte di quei due mendicanti per rimuovere ogni attrito dalle ruote della vita e aprirsi un'occasione. La conversazione, la forza di volontà, erano le finalità dichiarate; la ricchezza andava bene, in quanto avrebbe placato le prime necessità, servito a riparare il camino che faceva fumo, a far tacere il cigolio della porta, a permettere di riunire gli amici in una stanza riscaldata e tranquilla e a tenere i bambini e il tavolo da pranzo in stanze separate. Pensiero, virtù, bellezza erano le finalità; ma si sa bene che gli uomini di virtù e pensiero hanno anch'essi, qualche volta, il mal di testa, o i piedi bagnati, e che perderebbero del tempo prezioso in attesa che la stanza si riscaldi, nelle giornate d'inverno. Sfortunatamente, negli sforzi per rimuovere tali inconvenienti, l'attenzione principale è stata intanto deviata; gli scopi originari sono stati persi di vista, e rimuovere quell'attrito è diventato, alla fine, uno scopo per se stesso. Ecco il ridicolo in cui cadono questi ricchi; e Boston, Londra, Vienna, e i governi, in genere, del mondo, sono città e governi di ricchi, e le masse non sono masse di uomini, ma di uomini poveri, vale a dire di uomini che vorrebbero essere ricchi: e il ridicolo è nel fatto che dopo pene, sudori e furie essi non arrivano a nulla; tutto quello che si è fatto è stato per niente. Hanno fatto come uno che interrompe una conversazione per iniziare a parlare e che si sia poi dimenticato di quel che voleva dire. Dappertutto lo sguardo è colpito dall'apparenza di una società senza scopi, di nazioni senza scopi. Erano le finalità della natura così grandi e così costrittive da esigere dagli uomini quest'enorme sacrificio?
Del tutto analogo agli inganni che si ricevono in vita, vi è, come potevamo aspettarci, un effetto similare, al nostro occhio, che proviene dall'aspetto esterno della natura. Vi è nei boschi e nelle acque qualcosa che alletta e lusinga, senza che sia mai offerto, tuttavia, un immediato appagamento. Una tale delusione si avverte in ogni paesaggio. Spesso ho osservato la morbidezza e la bellezza delle nubi estive fluttuanti come piume sopra la mia testa e liete, come mi sembrava, della loro altezza e del privilegio del movimento, pur mentre apparivano non tanto come il denso drappeggio del luogo e del momento, ma piuttosto come un preludio a padiglioni e giardini di una qualche festa più lontana. È una strana gelosia: ma il poeta stesso non si trova mai abbastanza vicino al suo oggetto. Il pino, il fiume, la riva fiorita davanti a lui, non gli appaiono come natura. La natura è sempre altrove. Questo o quell'aspetto sono soltanto il contorno, il riflesso e l'eco lontana del trionfo che è passato dappresso, e che è ora al suo massimo splendore e tripudio forse nei campi vicini o, se vi trovate lì nei campi, nei boschi adiacenti, allora. L'aspetto che avete di fronte vi darà soltanto quel senso di pace e quiete che tiene dietro a un fastoso corteo che sia appena passato. Che splendida distanza, quali recessi di ineffabile pompa e leggiadria in un tramonto! Ma chi può andare dove essi sono o posare la mano o calcare il piede su di essi? E tra gli uomini e le donne accade come tra i silenziosi alberi: sempre un'allusività, un'assenza, mai presenza e pieno appagamento. E che mai si può afferrare la bellezza? Resta essa dunque inaccessibile sia nelle persone che nei paesaggi? L'innamorato accettato e diventato fidanzato ha perduto quel più acerbo fascino della sua ragazza nel momento in cui lei lo ha accettato. Lei era un cielo fintanto che lui la inseguiva come stella: ma non può più essere un cielo se è scesa fino a lui.

Che cosa diremo di questa onnipresente apparenza di quel primo impulso proiettivo, di questo lusingare e frapporre intralci a tanti esseri pur pieni di buona volontà? Non dobbiamo supporre che vi sia in qualche parte dell'universo una sottile perfidia e derisione? E non saremmo obbligati a un serio risentimento per questa manipolazione che si fa di noi? Non siamo allora che degli sciocchi solleticati, degli zimbelli della natura? Un solo sguardo all'aspetto del cielo e della terra fa cessare ogni nostra petulanza e ci suggerisce convinzioni più sagge. Per chi vuol capire, la natura si converte in una vasta promessa, né può essere spiegata con avventatezza. Il suo segreto resta non rivelato. Molti e molti Edipi arrivano: e ognuno ha l'intero mistero che gli brulica nel cervello. Ma, ahimè, il sortilegio stesso gli ha tolto ogni bravura; neanche una sillaba egli riesce a formulare sulle sue labbra. La possente orbita della natura s'inarca come il tenero arcobaleno nel cielo profondo: ma nessun'ala di arcangelo è stata mai così forte da poterla seguire e venir poi a riferire dell'altra metà della curva. Ma appare altresì evidente che i nostri atti sono orientati e disposti verso conclusioni più grandi di quelle che noi avevamo progettato. Siamo scortati da ogni lato, per tutta la vita, da agenti spirituali, e ci attende una benigna volontà. Non possiamo metterci a far battibecchi con la natura, o trattare con lei così come facciamo con le persone. Se misuriamo le nostre forze con le sue, facilmente ci rendiamo conto di essere soltanto come un trastullo nelle mani di un insormontabile destino. Ma se, invece di identificare noi stessi con l'opera, avvertissimo che dentro di noi scorre l'anima stessa di chi ha prodotto quest'opera, scopriremmo allora che, per la prima volta, la pace del mattino è venuta ad abitare nei nostri cuori e che le insondabili forze della gravità e della chimica e, al di sopra di esse, della vita, preesistono dentro di noi nella loro forma più alta.

Quel disagio che il pensiero della nostra fragilità all'interno della catena delle cause genera in noi, deriva dal nostro dar troppa importanza a una delle condizioni della natura, cioè al movimento. Ma il freno non è mai lontano dalla ruota. Ogni volta che l'impulso eccede, la stasi o l'identità introducono la loro compensazione. Dovunque, non c'è campo in cui non cresca la prunella o l'erba medica. Dopo ogni nostra giornata di insensatezze ci addormentiamo sui fumi e le furie di quelle ore; e anche se restiamo sempre legati ai particolari e spesso ne diventiamo anzi schiavi, rechiamo pur sempre in noi, in ogni nostra esperienza, le innate leggi universali. Le quali, mentre esistono nella nostra mente come idee, stanno intorno a noi incorporate per sempre nella natura: come una sanità sempre presente per additare e curare l'insania umana. La schiavitù ai particolari si rivela in tante nostre sciocche attese. Crediamo di anticipare una nuova era con l'invenzione di una locomotiva o di un pallone; e la nuova macchina porta con sé i vecchi freni. Dicono che con l'elettromagnetismo l'insalata verrà su dal seme mentre il vostro pollo s'arrostisce per il pranzo: questo è un simbolo dei nostri moderni scopi e sforzi, del nostro condensare e accelerare ogni cosa. Ma non se ne guadagna nulla: la natura non può essere imbrogliata; la vita dell'uomo dura soltanto settanta insalate, lenta o rapida che sia la loro crescita. In questi freni e in queste impossibilità troviamo tuttavia un nostro vantaggio, non meno che negli impulsi. La vittoria cada dove vuole, noi saremo sempre da quella parte. E questa consapevolezza, da parte nostra, di attraversare l'intera scala dell'essere, dal centro ai poli della natura, e il fatto che in ogni circostanza vi sia sempre per noi qualche buòna posta, danno poi alla morte quella luce di sublimità che filosofia e religione si sono sforzate di esprimere, benché in maniera troppo esterna e letterale, nella diffusa dottrina della immortalità dell'anima. La realtà è più eccelsa di quanto se ne possa riferire. A quel punto, non v'è più né guasto, né discontinuità, né palla morta. La divina circolazione non ha soste né indugi. La natura è l'incarnazione di un pensiero, e ritorna a essere pensiero, così come il ghiaccio ridiventa acqua e gas. Il mondo è un precipitato della mente, e la sua volatile essenza tende sempre a rifluire nella condizione del pensiero libero. Da qui la virtù e l'incidenza che gli oggetti della natura, siano essi inorganici o organici, esercitano sulla mente. L'uomo imprigionato, l'uomo cristallizzato, l'uomo vegetativo parla infine all'uomo impersonato. Quel potere che non si cura della quantità, che fa sia del tutto che della particella il suo uguale canale, presta il suo sorriso al mattino e distilla la sua essenza in ciascuna goccia di pioggia. Ogni momento, ogni oggetto ci insegnano qualcosa: giacché la saggezza è infusa dentro ogni forma. È stata versata in noi come sangue; ci agita come pena e dolore; si insinua in noi come piacere; ci avvolge in giorni opachi e malinconici o in giorni di serena laboriosità; e noi non ne indoviniamo l'essenza se non dopo molto tempo.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

Gli uomini rappresentativi
A CHE COSA SERVONO I GRANDI UOMINI 





E' naturale credere agli uomini grandi. Se gli amici d'infanzia ci apparissero improvvisamente come altrettanti eroi o di reale prosapia, ne saremmo sorpresi? Sorgono semidei all'alba di ogni mitologia, e questa circostanza è certamente alta e poetica; perché essa significa che il genio predomina. Nella leggenda di Gotamo, i primi uomini si nutrirono di terra e trovarono questo cibo deliziosamente dolce.

La natura sembra esistere soltanto per coloro che eccellono. Il mondo è sostenuto dalla personalità degli uomini migliori; essi rendono la terra sana. Coloro che vissero con essi hanno trovata la vita gioconda e piena. Perché la vita è soltanto dolce e tollerabile quando noi abbiamo fede in tali esistenze; e, effettivamente, o idealmente, noi ci studiamo di vivere con degli esseri superiori. Non sono forse denominati con i nomi loro i nostri figli e i luoghi che abitiamo? Il loro nome è trasformato nei simboli della lingua, l'opere, le immagini loro ornano i muri delle nostre case, ogni circostanza della giornata è utile per ricordarci un aneddoto che li concerne.

Cercare e scoprire l'uomo insigne è il sogno della giovinezza e la maggiore preoccupazione della virilità. Noi viaggiamo per trovare le sue opere e, se ci riesce possibile, per incontrarlo. Ma la fortuna spesso ci conduce ove desideriamo di trovarci.Voi dite: Gli Inglesi sono gente pratica, ospitali sono i Tedeschi, a Valenza il clima è delizioso e sulle colline di Sacramento, basta curvarsi per cogliere dell'oro. E vero, ma io non viaggio già per trovare delle genti ricche, ospitali o piene di comodità, oppure un cielo di cobalto o dei lingotti che costino carissimi. Ma se esistesse una calamita che potesse volgere le sue spire magnetiche verso le contrade e le case in cui vivono coloro che sono intrinsecamente ricchi e possenti, tutto venderei per acquistarla e da quel momento stesso mi metterei in cammino. La razza, secondo noi, procede per mezzo del credito che i Grandi suscitano. Il fatto di sapere che vive in una città un uomo che ha inventato le ferrovie aumenta il credito di tutta la cittadinanza; mentre delle popolazioni enormi che sono prive di un uomo insigne, sono disgustose, come del formaggio verminoso, come un ammasso di formiche e di pulci: maggiore è il numero, minore il valore. La nostra religione consiste nell'amare e prediligere questi dominatori. Gli Dei delle Favole altro non sono che i momenti migliori degli uomini grandi. Noi modelliamo su di un unico stampo tutti i nostri vasi. Le nostre colossali teologie del Giudaismo, del Cristianesimo, del Buddismo, del Maomettanismo, sono la necessaria azione formatrice dello spirito umano. Colui che studia la storia è come un tale che entri in un negozio onde acquistare dei tessuti o dei tappeti. Egli è sicuro di trovarvi un nuovo tessuto. Se invece si reca alla manifattura d'origine vedrà che la nuova stoffa non fa che ripetere continuamente i rosoni e le volute che si veggono disegnati sulle mura interne delle Piramidi di Tebe. Il nostro teismo è la purificazione dell'umano spirito. L'uomo non può dipingere, o creare, o pensare altra cosa che l'uomo. Egli crede che i grandi elementi materiali abbiano tratto la loro origine dal suo pensiero; e la nostra filosofia scopre una sola essenza raccolta e distribuita.


Orbene, se noi conduciamo un' inchiesta sulle diverse specie dei servizi altrui, dei quali beneficiamo, stiamo in guardia circa i danni degli studi moderni, e prendiamo le cose molto da lontano. Non bisogna lottare contro l'amore o negare l'esistenza sostanziale degli altri. Non so che cosa ci accadrebbe. Noi siamo in possesso di forze sociali. La nostra affezione per gli altri crea una specie di profitto e di acquisto che niente può supplire. Io posso compiere a pro di un altro quello che non riesco a fare per me solo. Posso dire a tutti quello che, nonostante tutto, non riesco di confessare a me stesso. Gli altri sono delle lenti attraverso le quali leggiamo i nostri più profondi pensieri. Ogni uomo cerca coloro che sono più diversi di lui e coloro che sono, nel loro genere, i migliori; cioè egli cerca degli altri uomini, che siano maggiormente altri. Più forte è la natura e con maggior forza essa reagisce. Scegliamo la qualità pura. Non curiamoci di un piccolo genio. Una differenza rilevante esiste tra gli uomini. Si occupano o no dei loro affari? L'uomo è quella nobile pianta endogena che cresce, come la palina, dal di dentro al di fuori. L'azione che tenta, benché impossibile altrui, può essere da lui incominciata con lievità e celerità, come se scherzasse.

E facile allo zucchero di esser dolce e al salnitro di essere salato. Spesso noi ci affatichiamo sconsideratamente al fine di prendere in trappola quello che può caderci in mano da se. Io reputo un grande uomo colui che vive in una sfera più elevata di pensieri, alla quale altri uomini non riescono a sollevarsi se non con grandi sforzi e difficoltà. Egli non ha che da aprire gli occhi per scorgere le cose nella loro vera luce e con vaste prospettive; mentre gli altri uomini, devono correggere continuamente il loro angolo visuale e tenere un occhio vigile su ogni sorgente d'errori. D'uguale specie è il servizio che ci rende. Costa così poco ad una bella persona fissarsi nei nostri sguardi con la sua immagine; eppure quale magnifico benefizio ne deriva. Non costa certamente di più ad un'anima saggia il comunicare la sua qualità agli altri uomini! E ciascuno può facilmente produrre quanto ha di meglio in sé: "Pochi mezzi, massimi effetti" E veramente grande colui che meglio riflette la sua natura e che mai, in verun modo, ci ricorda un altro o gli altri.

Ma occorre che si riallacci a noi e che la nostra vita riceva da lui qualche promessa d'essere resa più chiara. Non posso dire quello che veramente vorrei sapere, ma ho osservato che vi sono delle persone che, mediante il loro carattere e le loro azioni, rispondono a certi quesiti che non ho l'abilità di pormi. Un uomo risponde a determinate questioni che nessuno dei suoi contemporanei ha prospettato e isolato. Le filosofie e le religioni del passato rispondono a loro volta a qualche quesito. Certi uomini ci appaiono dotati di ricche possibilità, ma, resi impotenti dalle circostanze, dai tempi e dalla loro stessa impossibilità fatto dovuto forse a qualche oscuro istinto che è nell'aria - sono muti alle nostre necessità. Ma i grandi ci sono sempre vicini. Di primo acchito li riconosciamo: essi soddisfano la nostra attesa e si trovano immediatamente al loro posto. Tutto quello che è buono riesce efficace, creatore: sa crearsi il posto conveniente, procurandosi gli alimenti necessari e procurandosi alleati. Una mela di qualità produce i semi, una ibrida no. Se un uomo si trova al posto per cui è creato, diventa fertile, costruttore, magnetico, impone le sue direttive a interi eserciti, ed è seguito impeccabilmente. Il fiume forma da sé le sue rive ed ogni idea legittima è benvenuta e si scava i suoi canali: delle messi come alimento, delle istituzioni come espressione, delle armi per combattere, dei seguaci per diffondere il verbo. Il vero artista ha come piedistallo la terra intera; l'avventuriero, dopo anni e anni di lotta, non ha che lo stretto terreno calpestato dalle sue scarpe.

Il nostro discorso verte su due sorta di servizi o di utilità che gli uomini si ripromettono dall'essere superiore: Un dono diretto che si allaccia all'istintiva credenza degli uomini e un dono indiretto di aiuto materiale o metafisico, come quello della salute, della giovinezza eterna, dell'intuizione, dell'arte di guarire, della potenza magica e della profezia. Il fanciullo crede che esista un maestro che gli può vendere la saggezza. Le chiese credono al merito avente origine divina. Ma, strettamente parlando, noi non conosciamo gran che circa i servizi resi direttamente. L'uomo è endogeno e l'educazione n'è il naturale sviluppo. L'aiuto che altri ci può portare è una cosa meccanica paragonata con la scoperta della natura che operiamo in noi. Tutto quello che in tal modo s'insegna riesce dilettevole a compiersi e l'effetto dura. La morale più diritta è centrale e procede dall'interno all'esterno. Il donare è contrario alla legge dell'Universo; servire altrui significa servire noi stessi. Bisogna che nel mio intimo io mi assolva. Lo spirito dice: " Bada alle tue faccende. Superbo, vorresti forse occuparti dei cieli o delle altre genti?1>. Resta il servizio indiretto. Gli uomini possiedono delle qualità eminentemente pittoriche o rappresentative e ci servono nel campo dell'intelligenza: Behmen e Swedenborg hanno compreso che le cose erano rappresentative. Anche gli uomini sono rappresentativi, in primo luogo delle cose e in secondo luogo delle idee. Come le piante trasformano i minerali in cibo per gli animali, così ogni uomo trasforma qualche materia organica a profitto dell'umanità. L'inventore del fuoco, dell'elettricità, del magnetismo, del ferro, del piombo, del vetro, del tessuto di lana, della seta, del cotone; i fabbricatori di utensili, l'inventore del sistema decimale, il geometra, l'ingegnere, il musico; ciascuno d'essi, nei rispettivi campi, apre a tutti una strada facile, attraverso ignote ed impraticabili confusioni.

Ogni uomo si riallaccia - per qualche ignorata affinità - a qualche segreta parte della natura, di cui è insieme il rappresentante e l'interprete, come lo è Linneo delle piante, Huber delle api, Fries dei licheni; Van Mons delle pere; Dalton delle forme atomiche; Euclide delle linee, Newton delle flussioni.

Un uomo è, per la Natura, un centro che intreccia dei fili d'irradiazione a traverso tutte le cose, fluide e solide, materiali ed elementari. La terra gira, ogni zolla e ogni pietra gravitano sul meridiano; così qualunque organo, o funzione, acido, cristallo, grano di polvere sono in relazione diretta con il cervello. Lunga è l'attesa, ma arriva la loro volta. Ogni pianta ha il suo parassita e ogni cosa creata il suo amante ed il suo poeta. E già stata resa giustizia al vapore, al fuoco, al ferro, alla legna, al carbone, all'amianto, all'iodio, al grano, al cotone; ma ben pochi materiali sono usati dalle nostre arti. La grande massa delle creature e delle qualità è ancora nascosta e in attesa. Sembra che ciascuna d'esse, come la principessa incantata dei racconti delle fate, attenda l'uomo eletto, predestinato a liberarla. Bisogna che ciascuna d'esse sia liberata dall'incanto e, umanizzata, proceda verso lo splendore del giorno. Nella storia delle scoperte sembra che la verità latente si sia foggiato un cervello a se. Bisogna che uno spirito si sia incarnato, in qualche Gilbert, o Swedenborg, oppure Oersted, prima che lo spirito universale riesca ad utilizzarne la potenza.

Se noi ci limitiamo ai primi risultati, una sobria grazia è inerente ai regni minerale e vegetale che, nei momenti supremi, si manifesta con il fascino della natura: lo splendore del fluoro, la precisione dell'affinità, il taglio simmetrico degli angoli: luce e oscurità, caldo e freddo, fame e cibo, dolce e amaro, solido, liquido o gas ogni cosa ci avvolge, simile a deliziose ghirlande riversanti l'illusione sulla vita, mediante la varietà dei loro contrasti. L'occhio ripete ogni giorno il primo elogio delle cose: ~ Egli vide ch'erano ottime ". Noi sappiamo dove trovarle, e questi deliziosi agenti non sono mal così cari come dopo aver fatto un'esperienza di desiderio. Noi vantiamo inoltre dei titoli ai maggiori vantaggi. Qualche cosa difetta alla scienza fino a che non è diventata carne. Una cosa è la tavola dei logaritmi e un'altra è il suo apporto, nel campo della botanica, della musica, dell'ottica, dell'architettura. I numeri, l'anatomia, l'architettura, l'astronomia progrediscono a prima vista in maniera incredibile quando, uniti con l'intelletto e la volontà, s'innalzano alla vita e riappaiono, nella conversazione, nel carattere, nella politica.

Ma questo accade più tardi. Noi, per ora, non parliamo che della nostra famigliarità con essi, nella sfera che è loro propria e della maniera con la quale riescono ad affascinare e attrarre qualche genio che non si occupa che di una determinata cosa durante tutta la sua vita. L'identità tra lo studioso e la cosa studiata stabilisce la possibilità dell'interpretazione. Ogni cosa materiale ha un riflesso celeste; attraverso l'umanità trasvola nella sua necessaria sfera spirituale, dove rappresenta una parte tanto indistruttibile quanto ogni altra. È verso questo fine che tutte le cose gravitano. I gA si riuniscono ai solidi firmamenti; la particella chimica giunge alla pianta e cresce; giunge a! quadrupede e cammina; perviene all'uomo e pensa... Ma nel tempo stesso ciò che è costitutivo in sé, diventa rappresentativo... Il simile non può esser noto che al simile; la ragione per la quale due cose similari si conoscono consiste nel fatto che appartengono alla stessa specie. Sono appena uscite dalla natura dove han cessato di appartenere ad una cosa similare. Il cloro animato riconosce il cloro, e lo zinco incarnato lo zinco. La loro qualità procede; e può svelare pubblicamente le qualità diverse perché ognuna e composta di esse. L'uomo nato dalla polvere del mondo, non dimentica la sua origine; e tutto quello che oggi è ancora inanimato un giorno parlerà e ragionerà. Sarà rivelato il profondo segreto dalla natura nascosta. Diremo che le montagne di quarzo produrranno la polvere d'infiniti Werner, Von Buch, e Beaumont? E che il laboratorio dell'atmosfera nasconde, scomposti, non so quali Berzelius o Davy?

Così, eccoci dunque accanto al fuoco e nelle condizioni di stendere le mani sui due poli della terra. È questa quasi onnipresenza che supplisce alla debolezza della nostra condizione. Non sembra che sia una ben povera cosa vivere una volta sola tali giorni celestiali in cui la terra ed il cielo s'incontrano e s'adornano a vicenda? Non vorremmo forse avere mille teste, mille corpi, onde poterne celebrare l'immensa bellezza in ogni luogo ed in ogni maniera? E forse un'immaginosa fantasia? Ma, in buona fede, noi siamo moltiplicati dal nostro prossimo. Con quanta facilità noi accettiamo di compiere i loro lavori! Ogni nave che giunge in America, è in debito verso Colombo della sua carta marina. Ogni poema è debitore d'Omero. Ogni stipettaio che scolpisca o bulini, toglie a prestito da un obliato inventore. La vita è cinta da uno zodiaco di scienze; contributo di uomini che sono morti per fissare un loro punto luminoso nel nostro cielo: L'ingegnere, il negoziante, il giurista, il medico, il filosofo, il moralista, il teologo. Ogni altr'uomo, in quanto havvi qualche scienza, è un definitore e un creatore delle carte di latitudine e di longitudine della nostra condizione. Questi tracciatori di strade che pervengono a noi dalle più diverse direzioni ci arricchiscono continuamente. Bisogna allargare i nostri orizzonti e moltiplicare le nostre relazioni. Noi guadagniamo tanto a trovare nella vecchia terra una nuova proprietà, quanto a scoprire un nuovo pianeta.

Noi ci serbiamo troppo passivi nel ricevere questi soccorsi materiali o semi materiali. Non bisogna essere soltanto dei sacchi o dei ventricoli. Per salire un gradino ci serve anche la simpatia che sappiamo ispirare. L'attività è contagiosa. Guardando dove altri guardano e conversando delle stesse cose, noi siamo attirati dal fascino medesimo che li ha sedotti. Napoleone diceva: "Non bisogna battersi troppo spesso con il medesimo nemico, perché corriamo il rischio di insegnargli troppe cose".

Se un soccorso gli uomini possono offrire, questo ci vien dato dalla loro intelligenza e dal loro affetto. Ogni altro soccorso, a mio avviso, non è che falsa apparenza. Se voi cercate di offrirmi del pane e del fuoco, io mi accorgo che pago queste cose a caro prezzo e, in fin dei conti, mi lasciano tal quale mi hanno trovato, né migliore, né peggiore di prima. Ma ogni forza mentale e morale è un bene positivo acquisito.

Essa promana da voi, volente o no, e mi giunge profittevole, proprio quando io non ci avevo mai pensato. Io non posso sentir parlare di vigore personale di qualsiasi specie e d'una gran facoltà d'agire, senza sentirne rafforzata la mia risolutezza. Siamo spinti dall'emulazione di fare tutte le cose che sono nella possibilità dell'uomo. Le parole di Cecilia su Walter Raleigh: " Io so che può terribilmente soffrire ", stabiliscono un contatto elettrico. Così si dica del ritratto di Hampden, tracciato da Clarendon: " Egli (Hampden) possedeva un'attività ed esercitava una tale vigilanza, che nessuno tra i più laboriosi ed attivi riesciva ad eguagliano, ed era ricco di quelle qualità che nessuno tra i più intelligenti e penetranti riusciva a superare, mentre faceva mostra di un coraggio pari alle migliori sue facoltà personali": mentre lo stesso Clarendon dice di Falkland che " era un così severo adoratore della verità che gli sarebbe stato più facile rubare che dissimulare ". Non si può leggere Plutarco senza un fremito e condivido pienamente l'opinione del cinese Mencio: " Un saggio insegna a cento secoli. Sentendo parlare dei costumi di Loo, gli stupidi diventano intelligenti e gli indecisi, decisi".

Questo è il lato morale della biografia; pure riesce difficile ai trapassati di toccare il nostro cuore così efficacemente come possono farlo i vivi, i cui nomi, forse, non durano tanto. Chi è colui al quale non penso mai? Mentre in ogni solitudine si trovano quelli che sono pronti a soccorrere il nostro genio, stimolandoci meravigliosamente. Vi è nell'amore una chiaroveggenza che scopre il destino di un altro, meglio di quanto possa farlo questo altro in persona, spingendolo a sostenere la sua parte, e fronteggiare il suo fato con degli incoraggiamenti eroici. Vi è forse cosa maggiore e più intensa, nell'amicizia, che la sublime attrazione verso ogni virtù che sia nell'amico? Mai, in questo caso, noi getteremo la vita come una cosa da nulla.

E per questo che noi esaltiamo il senso dell'onore e, per un altro verso, il lavoro degli operai che costruiscono una ferrovia, non ci desterà più il sentimento della loro inferiorità.

E in questo ordine d'idee che rientra l'omaggio, purissimo, secondo me, tributato dagli uomini di tutte le classi sociali ad un eroe contemporaneo, si chiami Coriolano o Gracco, o Pitt, Lafayette, Wellington, Webster, Lamartine. Sentite l'applauso della strada? Il popolo non può saziarsi di vederlo! Un uomo è il suo delirio. Ecco:
Una testa ed un corpo. Quale fronte! Quali occhi! Delle spalle d'atleta e una figura eroica, che rivelano la forza interiore per far camminare la grande macchina. Quest'ebbrezza di piena espressione per tutto quello che è, ordinariamente nella privata esperienza, oscuro e irto d'ostacoli, sale sempre più in alto e costituisce il grande segreto della gioia che possiede il lettore davanti al genio letterario. Nessuna riserva; vi è fuoco abbastanza per fondere una miniera di minerale. Si può, sì, riconoscere la fortuna di Shakespeare nel fatto ch'egli sia, tra tutti gli uomini, colui che meglio conosce la lingua inglese e meglio sa esprimere con questa quello che vuole, pur tuttavia questi rivali non soffocati e questi vasti sbocchi d'espressione, altro non sono che salute e splendente costituzione. Il nome di Shakespeare invita a pensare ad altri benefizi d'ordine puramente intellettuale.

I senati, i re, con tutte le loro decorazioni, le loro spade e le loro armature, non pronunciano un solo complimento che equivalga la parola dell'essere umano, da una certa altitudine intellettuale; l'espressione di pensieri che presuppongono la sua intelligenza. Questo onore che, nelle relazioni tra uomo e uomo, può ripetersi due o tre volte, costituisce invece la diuturna prerogativa del genio. Il quale si accontenta se, nel termine di un secolo, la sua offerta può venire accettata e compresa.

Gli aflermatori dei valori materiali sono relegati, per così dire, al rango dei cuochi o dei confettieri, davanti agli affermatori delle idee. Il genio è il naturalista ed il geografo delle regioni sovrasensibili e ne traccia la carta; e aprendo dinanzi a noi nuovi campi di attività fa diminuire il nostro affetto devoto per coloro che ci precedettero. Questi nuovi campi d'attività sono immediatamente ammessi come la sola realtà possibile, mentre il mondo che ci circonda e che conosciamo, non ne è che l'apparenza.

Frequentiamo la scuola di ginnastica e di nuoto per mettere a prova la bellezza e il vigore del corpo; ebbene, si prova la stessa sottile voluttà e se ne ricava un più alto benefizio, essendo testimoni d'ogni fatto intellettuale superiore alla media, come sarebbero: Azioni dovute alla memoria, combinazioni matematiche, grande potenza di astrazione, potere trasformante dell'immaginazione, la stessa versatilità e la concentrazione; perché questi atti scoprono gli organi invisibili e le parti dello spirito, che rispondono, membro a membro alle singole parti del corpo. Perché noi in tal modo, penetriamo in un nuovo ginnasio e impariamo a conoscere gli uomini e a sceglierli, secondo i segni che più li contraddistinguono, educati da Platone " a scegliere coloro che possono, senza l'aiuto degli occhi o di qualunque altro senso, procedere alla scoperta della verità e dell'essere". In prima fila, tra queste attività, esistono i salti pericolosi, le meraviglie e le improvvise resurrezioni prodotti dall' immaginazione. Quando questa è in assoluto risveglio, la forza del singolo sembra moltiplicarsi dieci, mille volte. Essa eccita in noi il senso prestigioso della lllimitata grandezza, ispirando un'audacissima attitudine mentale.

L'elasticità mentale cresce a dismisura e una parola, in un discorso, dà ali alla fantasia schiudendo il volo del pensiero verso le vie lattee più lontane, mentre i nostri piedi si affondano nella polvere degli abissi. Questo è un reale beneficio, perché noi abbiamo il diritto a queste illuminazioni interiori e quando abbiamo varcati per una volta sola i limiti, mai più ritorneremo i miserabili pedanti di prima. Le alte funzioni dell'intelligenza sono così intimamente unite, che qualche potere d'immaginazione si trova d'ordinario, in tutti gli spiriti sommi; anche nei matematici di maggiore levatura, ma in modo speciale nei pensatori che possiedono un intuitivo abito mentale. Questa classe di spiriti serve all'uomo in quanto è altamente dotata della percezione dell'identità e di quella della reazione. Gli occhi di Platone, di Shakespeare, di Swedenborg, di Goethe non si fermano mal su una sola delle due leggi. La percezione di queste due leggi è una specie di misura dello spirito. I piccoli spiriti sono angusti; è peccato seguirli.

Naturalmente anche questi festini possono finire in un eccesso.L a tendenza che abbiamo a deliziarci unicamente della ragione, può degenerare in una idolatria di questi suoi araldi. E specialmente quando uno spirito possente ha insegnato agli uomini che noi soggiacciamo a tal sorta di oppressione. Il dominio di Aristotele, l'astronomia di Tolomeo, il genio di Lutero, di Bacone, di Locke e, nella religione, la storia delle gerarchie, dei santi e delle sétte che hanno assunto, ciascuna, il nome del loro fondatore, ne sono una prova. Ahimè, in tal caso ogni uomo è una vittima E la debolezza degli uomini che spinge il p9tere fino all'impudenza. Un talento volgare si delizia nel meravigliare e nell'accecare lo spettatore. Mentre il vero genio si studia di difenderci dalla sua influenza. Il vero genio non vuole impoverire, ma liberare; non togliere, ma aggiungere nuove possibilità spirituali. Se un saggio apparisse d'improvviso nel nostro villaggio, creerebbe, in chi lo avvicina, una nuova coscienza di ricchezza, svelando agli spiriti inosservati ed impreveduti vantaggi; stabilirebbe un ordine d'immutabile uguaglianza morale, ci calmerebbe con l'assicurarci che non possiamo essere ingannati; perché ciascuno di noi scorgerebbe chiarissimi i freni e le garanzie che offre la singola condizione. I ricchi vedrebbero dove sono veramente poveri e disprezzabili, i poveri scoprirebbero le vie di salvezza e le nascoste risorse della loro condizione.

Ma la natura fa sì che tutte queste cose accadano a suo tempo. La rotazione è la legge della natura. L'anima è impaziente di avere un padrone ed avida di cambiamento. Noi, altro non siamo che tendenze, o meglio, sintomi, e nessuno di noi è veramente completo. Noi non facciamo altro che sfiorare ed aspirare la spuma di molteplici esistenze, così, di gran carriera. La rotazione, ripetiamo, è la legge della natura. Quando essa ci dona un grand' uomo, esploriamo l'orizzonte per trovargli un successore, ma nessuno appare e nessuno apparirà. Con lui si estingue ogni possibilità di prosecuzione, e il genere in cui eccelle. Sarà in un altro genere, tutt'affatto diverso, magari opposto che darà un grand'uomo all'umanità. Non Jefferson, non Franklin, ma piuttosto un grande commerciante o un costruttore di strade; un istologo o un esploratore cacciatore di bufali, o nell'Est, un generale semiselvaggio. È in questo modo che noi teniamo testa ai nostri rudi dominatori; ma contro i migliori esiste un rimedio più sottile. Il potere che ci comunicano non appartiene ad essi. Quando Platone ci esalta con l'esposizione delle sue mirabili idee noi dobbiamo questa esaltazione non già a Platone, ma alle idee, verso le quali anche Platone è debitore.

Non devo dimenticare che noi siamo in modo particolare debitori verso una determinata classe. La vita è una scala di valori graduati. Tra un rango e l'altro dei nostri grandi uomini esistono larghi intervalli. In ogni epoca gli uomini si sono lasciati guidare da un esiguo numero d'individui i quali, sia per la qualità delle idee che incarnavano, sia per la larghezza dei loro poteri di attrazione, sono stati scelti come capi o legislatori. Costoro ci educano sulle qualità della natura primaria, ci iniziano, cioè, alla costituzione delle cose. Noi navighiamo continuamente sopra un fiume d'illusioni e ci divertiamo effettivamente a creare città e castelli in aria, con i quali vengono ingannati gli uomini che ci circondano. Ma la vita è soprattutto sincerità. Nei lucidi intervalli noi diciamo: ~ Spalancate le porte alla realtà; è troppo tempo che io porto sul capo il berretto di pelle d'asino. Noi vogliamo penetrare il senso della nostra economia e della nostra politica. Dateci la chiave del segreto e se cose e persone sono la partitura di una celeste musica, decifriamone dunque i divini accordi. Siamo stati derubati della nostra ragione, purtuttavia esistono degli uomini che sono stati dotati di una sana natura ben aderente alle cose. Quello che sanno, per noi lo sanno. Ogni nuovo spirito, svela un segreto della natura; e la Bibbia non potrà esser chiusa prima che sia nato l'ultimo grande uomo ".

Questi uomini modificano il delirio che invade gli spiriti terra terra, ci rendono attenti e ci indirizzano verso nuovi scopi e nuove possibilità di potenza. E la venerazione dell'umanità che destina questi esseri ai posti più alti. Ne è testimonianza l'innumerevole quantità di statue, di quadri, di monumenti che ricordano il loro genio in ogni città o villaggio, casa o nave.



Sempre i loro fantasmi dinanzi a noi s'innalzano
i nostri consanguinei di noi maggiori; 
essi regnan su noi, a tavola, a riposo
con segni di bellezza ed atti di bontà.

Come illustrare il benefizio delle idee, ed il servizio che rendono coloro che introducono la verità morale nello spirito generale? In tutta l'economia della mia vita io sono ossessionato da una perpetua tariffa di consumo. Se io lavoro nel mio orto a mondare un melo, ne provo un indubbio godimento, tanto che potrei occuparmi indefinitamente della bisogna. Ma ecco che mi salta in mente che un'intera giornata è passata e tutto quello che ho saputo fare è quel grazioso nulla. Vado a Boston o a New York e mi occupo delle mie faccende; concludo anche qualcosa, ma passa un'altra giornata. M'irrito pensando a quale prezzo ho pagato quel piccolo vantaggio. Mi ricordo allora della pelle d'asino, avendo indosso la quale e standosene comodamente seduti, si ottiene la completa soddisfazione dei proprii desideri; ma un pezzo della pelle se ne parte ad ogni desiderio soddisfatto.

Mi reco ad una riunione di i fiantropi, e per quanto mi sforzi non riesco a distrarre lo sguardo dall'orologio a muro. Ma se in questo momento apparisse qualche nobile spirito, poco al corrente delle persone e dei partiti di Cuba o delle Caroline, ma che proponesse una legge atta a regolare cotesti dettagli della vita, assicurandomi l'equità, che dia scacco matto e annulli ogni possibilità di truffa, riducendo alla bancarotta ogni egoista e rendendomi nota la mia perfetta indipendenza da ogni condizione del paese, del tempo o del corpo umano, quest'uomo mi libererebbe; dimenticherei l'orologio; sarei francato dalla dolorosa relazione che ho con i miei simili; sarei guarito dal mio malessere, dalle mie ferite; e diventerei immortale, venendo a sapere che posseggo dei beni incorruttibili. Ecco qui una grande competizione di ricchi e di poveri. Noi viviamo in un grande mercato dove non esiste che tanto di grano, tanto di lana, tanto di terra. E se io posseggo tanto di più gli è precisamente perché un altro possiede tanto di meno. Sembra che io non possa procurarmi qualche po' di bene, senza una continua violazione alla legge del bene. Nessuna cosa è lieta per la gioia di un altro e il nostro sistema è un sistema di guerra, d'ingiuriosa superiorità. Ogni giovane della razza sassone è nutrito di un desiderio folle di supremazia. E il nostro sistema, e ogni uomo misura la grandezza propria dai rimpianti, dall'invidie, dagli odi dei suoi competitori.

Ma in questi nuovi campi vi è dello spazio; qui non esistono dei gelosi egoismi e delle esclusioni.

Ammiro i grandi uomini d'ogni genere e d'ogni categoria. Coloro che si attengono ai fatti, quelli che vivono di pensiero. Amo il corrucciato ed il sereno, il "Castigo di Dio " e il "Prediletto della umana razza ".Amo il primo Cesare e Carlo Quinto, Carlo XII di Svezia, Riccardo Plantageneto e Bonaparte. Plaudo all'uomo che si trova sempre all'altezza del suo còmpito, a un ufficiale che è all'altezza del suo grado; ai capitani, ai ministri, ai senatori. Amo un dominatore che sta saldo, piantato sulle sue ferree gambe, dal corpo armonicamente sviluppato, eloquente, ricco di qualità, dotato del potere di trascinare tutti gli uomini con il suo fascino, per crearne dei tributari e dei sostegni della sua potenza. Spada e bastone, o mezzi della stessa natura del bastone e della spada, fanno procedere il mondo. Ma reputo il dominatore tanto più grande quanto più può abolire se stesso e tutti gli eroi con lui, lasciando che penetri in noi quell'elemento di ragione che non ha riguardo per alcuno; quell'irresistibile e sottilizzante forza ascensionale distruggitrice d'ogni individualismo; quella potenza così grande ch'ogni potere annulla. Allora ecco un monarca che largisce al suo popolo una costituzione; un pontefice che predica l'eguaglianza delle anime e solleva i suoi servi da ogni barbaro omaggio; ecco un imperatore che può creare la potenza del suo impero.

Desidero specificare, con una certa quale precisione, due o tre punti utili. Alla mia tesi la natura non risparmia mai l'oppio ed il veleno; ma tutte le volte che affligge la creatura nata da Lei con qualche deformità o qualche difetto, egli versa abbondantemente sulle ferite i fiori del papavero, e la vittima procede lietamente lungo la vita, ignorando la rovina, incapace di vederla, benché il mondo sia pronto ad additargliela ad ogni passo. I membri della società umana piÃ¹ indegni ed offensivi, la cui esistenza Ã¨ una vera peste sociale, si considerano invariabilmente come coloro che sono i peggio trattati tra i mortali e non riescono mai a superare la meraviglia che l'ingratitudine e l'egoismo dei loro contemporanei suscitano in loro. Il nostro pianeta svela le sue virtÃ¹ nascoste non soltanto attraverso gli eroi e gli arcangeli, ma anche mediante le comari e le serventi. Non vi sembra una combinazione ben rara quella che ha posto in ogni creatura una debita parte d'inerzia, la energia conservatrice che resiste e la collera per essere stato risvegliato o cambiato? Completamente indipendente dalla forza intellettuale che ognuno di noi possiede, Ã¨ l'orgoglio della nostra opinione, il fatto di credere con sicurezza che si ha ragione.

Non esiste la piÃ¹ debole nonna, il piÃ¹ ruminante idiota che rinunci a far uso di quella favilla di percezione o d'intelligenza che gli Ã¨ rimasta, per ridere e trionfare in sÃ© delle assurditÃ  di tutti gli altri. La differenza dal mio io, ecco la misura dell'assurdo. Vi Ã¨ forse qualcuno che supponga di aver torto? Non Ã¨ un pensiero brillante che ha creata la coesione con le cose, di questo bitume, il piÃ¹ potente e resistente fra i cementi? Ma proprio mentre piÃ¹ sorridi di compiacimento per te stesso, ecco passare una figura che Tersite in persona avrebbe potuto ammirare ed amare. E' colui che ci deve guidare per la via che perseguiamo. E infinito l'aiuto che ci presta. Senza Platone noi perderemmo quasi la nostra fede nella possibilitÃ  di un qualche libro ragionevole. Piace a noi di unirci con delle creature eroiche poichÃ© illimitata Ã¨ la nostra ricettivitÃ ; e con i grandi i nostri pensieri e i nostri modi diventano grandi. Noi siamo tutti saggi in potenza, benchÃ© cosÃ¬ poco gli atti rispondano alle intenzioni. Eppure basta che un saggio sia con noi e tutti diventano saggi, tanto rapido Ã¨ il benefico contagio.

I grandi sono un collirio che guarisce dal contagio i nostri occhi, rendendoci capaci di conoscere altre persone e le loro opere. Ma esistono dei vizi e delle follie che si riversano sopra intere popolazioni e durante intere epoche.

Gli uomini somigliano molto piÃ¹ ai loro contemporanei che ai loro progenitori. E stato osservato che delle vecchie coppie di coniugi, o anche soltanto delle persone che hanno lungamente coabitato, giungono a rassomigliarsi e che, se vivessero ancora per molto tempo assieme, non si riuscirebbe piÃ¹ a distinguerli. La natura aborre perÃ² da tali strane compiacenze, che minacciano di fondere in un unico blocco tutto il mondo e bada a rompere questa specie di lacrimevoli cicatrizzazioni. Lo stesso processo di assimilazione si produce tra uomini di una stessa cittÃ , d'una stessa setta, di un medesimo partito politico. Le idee del tempo sono nell'aria e " infettano " tutti coloro che le respirano. Vedute da una qualsiasi altezza questa cittÃ  di New York, questa cittÃ  di Londra, la civiltÃ  occidentale tutta, appaiono nient'altro che un cumulo di cose insensate e di nefandezze. Noi ci aiutiamo reciprocamente a mantenerci in linea coi giorni che viviamo ed esasperiamo, per forza di emulazione, la frenesia del tempo. Lo scudo che ci difende dalle punture della coscienza, Ã¨ la pratica generale; cioÃ¨ i nostri contemporanei. Inoltre, Ã¨ abbastanza facile di essere tanto saggi e tanto buoni quanto i nostri compagni. Impariamo dai nostri contemporanei quello che sanno, senza alcun sforzo, quasi filtrandolo attraverso i pori della pelle. Lo afferriamo, per simpatia, come puÃ² farlo una donna che giunge all'altezza intellettuale e morale del marito. Ma noi ci fermiamo dove loro si fermano e molto difficilmente riusciamo a procedere di un passo. I grandi uomini, o coloro che tutto ritraggono dalla natura e s'innalzano al di sopra dei comuni modi di pensare e di agire con la fedeltÃ  alle idee universali, sono coloro che ci salvano dal pericolo degli errori in comune e ci difendono dai nostri contemporanei. Essi sono le eccezioni che ci occorrono, nella generale uniformitÃ  della vegetazione. Una grandezza estranea Ã¨ l'antidoto sicuro contro lo spirito di combriccola.

Ã per questo che, nutriti di grandezza e di genio, noi ci liberiamo dal peso delle conversazioni dei nostri simili, esultando unicamente al contatto della natura e lanciati verso quella direzione che ha scelto per noi. Qual indennizzo Ã¨ il genio per un popolo di pigmei! Ogni madre desidera che almeno uno dei suoi figli sia un genio, dovessero restare dei mediocri tutti gli altri. Ma un nuovo danno appare nell'eccesso d'influenza dell'uomo grande. Il suo magnetismo ci sloggia dal posto che occupiamo. Eccoci diventati dei subalterni e, intellettualmente, altrettanti suicidi. Ma ecco che lÃ  all'orizzonte appaiono altri grandi uomini dotati di nuove qualitÃ , contrappeso e freno alla reciproca influenza. Noi ci stanchiamo del miele stillato da una determinata grandezza. Ogni eroe, alla fin fine, Ã¨ diventato un importuno. Occorreva che Voltaire avesse un cuore eccellente, eppure diceva di GesÃ¹ stesso: " Ve ne prego, ch'io non senta mai piÃ¹ il nome di quest'uomo! ~. Vengono esaltate le virtÃ¹ di Giorgio Washington: " Al diavolo Washington!", ecco il grido del povero giacobino. Ma questa Ã¨ la difesa indispensabile dell'umana natura. La tendenza centripeta accresce a sua volta la tendenza centrifuga. Noi contrapponiamo un uomo mediante il suo opposto e la salute dello stato generale dipende dall'equilibrio di questo bilancio. Nell'utilizzare gli eroi esiste perÃ² un limite, che si raggiunge facilmente. Ogni genio Ã¨ protetto da una quantitÃ  di cose inutili. Sono attraenti in lui e da lungi paiono nostre, ma invece siam tenuti lontani da ogni parte. Quanto piÃ¹ veniamo attratti, tanto piÃ¹ siamo respinti. Vi Ã¨ qualcosa di non solido nel bene che ci vien fatto; la miglior scoperta Ã¨ pur sempre quella che l'inventore fa per se stesso. Resta sempre una cosa irreale per il suo compagno, fino al momento in cui essa sostanzia di sÃ© l'altro. Sembra che Dio abbia rivestita ogni anima, che invia sulla terra, di certe virtÃ¹ e di certe potenze incomunicabili al resto dei mortali e, mandandola a compiere in un altro giro nel ciclo delle esistenze, abbia scritto sulle vesti che la ricoprono: " Non cedibile " oppure " Buono unicamente per questo viaggio ". Vi Ã¨ un qualcosa che inganna, in tutto ciÃ² che riguarda le relazioni degli spiriti. I limiti ne sono invisibili, ma essi non sono mai varcati. Esiste una tale buona volontÃ  di donare e, di riscontro, una tale buona volontÃ  di ricevere che ognuno minaccia di diventare l'altro; ma la legge dell'individualitÃ  raccoglie la sua segreta forza: " Voi siete voi ed io sono io e cosÃ¬ dobbiamo restare ".

PerchÃ© la Natura vuole che ogni cosa resti tale quale Ã¨; e, mentre ogni uomo si sforza di crescere e di scegliere e di scegliere ancora e di crescere, fino ai limiti estremi dell'universo imponendo la legge dell'essere suo ad ogni altra creatura, la natura bada ostinatamente a difendere le individualitÃ  di ciascuna da ogni altro. Ad ogni singolo la propria autodifesa. Nulla Ã¨ piÃ¹ precisamente segnato del potere che protegge ogni individuo dai suoi simili> in un mondo nel quale ognuno che agisce bene puÃ² diventar facilmente un malfattore, per il solo fatto di compiere e proseguire un'azione in un determinato punto, dove essa non deve essere svolta; dove i fanciulli sembrano essere cosÃ¬ facilmente alla mercÃ¨ dei loro stolti genitori, e dove quasi tutti gli uomini sono affetti dal male sociale a tal punto da esser continuamente spinti a mescolarsi negli affari altrui. Facciamo bene a parlare degli angeli custodi dei bimbi! Come sono superiori, questi ultimi, nella loro sfera di sicurezza, ben guardata dall'invasione dei cattivi, dalla volgaritÃ  e dai moti che hanno un secondo fine! I fanciulli riversano su tutti gli oggetti che contemplano la loro innocenza e la loro bellezza. Essi non sono alla mercÃ¨ di educatori cosÃ¬ meschini come noialtri adulti. Se noi li sgridiamo, molto in fretta dimenticano e non badano a noi, imparando a non contare che su se stessi; e se noi, stoltamente, li guastiamo, imparano il senso della misura altrove.

Non Ã¨ dunque necessario aver timore di un'eccessiva influenza; Ã¨ permesso, anzi, una confidenza piÃ¹ generosa. Servi i grandi uomini, e qualunque umiliazione non ti sia a ciÃ² d'impedimento. Non mercanteggiare qualunque servizio che tu sia in grado di fare. Sii una parte d~ loro corpo, come il soffio della loro bocca. Compi una transazione con il tuo egoismo. Chi bada a questo purchÃ© tu guadagni qualcosa di piÃ¹ ampio e di piÃ¹ nobile? Non badare al sarcasmo che ti accuserÃ  di Boswellismo: la devozione puÃ² facilmente superare il miserabile orgoglio che ti rinchiude nelle sue reti. Sia un altro. Non te, ma un platonico; non un anima, ma un cristiano; non un naturista, ma un Cartesiano; non un poeta, ma un Shakespeariano. Vanamente; il cammino delle tue tendenze non vuole arrestarsi, ne lo vogliono le forze dell'inerzia, del timore o dell'amor proprio? Avanti, sempre piÃ¹ avanti! Il microscopio scopre una monade o un bacillo in mezzo agli infusori che circolano nell'acqua. Ecco che un punto appare sul corpuscolo, si allarga, si divide ed appaiono du6 corpuscoli diversi e completi. Questo stesso distacco ognora continuo, non Ã¨ meno apparente in ogni pensiero e nella vita della societÃ . I fanciulli credono di non poter vivere senza i loro genitori, ma molto prima che possano rendersene conto il punto nero Ã¨ apparso ed il distacco Ã¨ avvenuto. Alla prima occasione si rivelerÃ  la loro completa indipendenza. Ma i Grandi uomini: - la parola Ã¨ ingiuriosa. Esiste una casta? ilavvi uno speciale destino? Che accade della promessa fatta alla virtÃ¹? Il giovane pensoso si lagna della superfetazione causata dalla natura, e dice: " Bello e generoso Ã¨ il vostro eroe! ma guardate lÃ  il povero Paddy che non ha altra patria che la sua carriola! Guardate tutta la sua nazione composta di Paddy !

PerchÃ© le masse, dai primi giorni della storia ai nostri giorni son tutte quante gente da strage e carne da cannone? L'idea illustra qualche capo che Ã¨ ricco di amore, opinione, sentimento, culto di sÃ©; ed essi sollevano fino alla santitÃ  il concetto della guerra e della morte, ma ditemi il perchÃ© dei miserabili che essi pagano e uccidono?

Il " nessun conto " della vita umana Ã¨ la tragedia quotidiana. E costituisce in egual modo una perdita il fatto che gli altri siano in basso, tanto quanto lo fossimo noi stessi; poichÃ© Ã¨ necessario vivere in societÃ .

Si dice abitualmente, rispondendo a queste domande: La societÃ  Ã¨ una scuola pestalozziana in cui ognuno Ã¨ maestro ed allievo a sua volta. Giova a noi tanto il ricevere quanto il dare. Gli uomini che posseggono le medesime cognizioni non formano certo la migliore compagnia, in senso strettamente reciproco. Ma fate che venga una persona intelligente, dotata di altre qualitÃ  e fornita d'un diverso ingegno e accadrÃ  come se voi svuotaste un lago dell'acqua, scavando un bacino inferiore. Sembra un vantaggio puramente meccanico ed Ã¨ invece, effettivamente, un grande vantaggio per tutti coloro che parlano, perchÃ© in tal modo possono raffigurare a se stessi il proprio pensiero. Noi passiamo assai in fretta, nelle nostre personali disposizioni, dalla dignitÃ  alla dipendenza. E se scorgiamo taluno che mai si siede sulla poltrona ma resta sempre in piedi, intento a servire, ciÃ² si deve attribuire al fatto che noi non abbiamo modo di frequentare la compagnia per un tempo cosÃ¬ lungo, da vedere trasformate le parti. In quanto a quello che noi definiamo " masse " o individui comuni, Ã¨ chiaro che non esistono "individui comuni". Ogni uomo, in fin dei conti, ha la medesima struttura; e non Ã¨ possibile vera arte se non Ã¨ sorretta dalla convinzione che ogni talento ha la sua apoteosi in qualche luogo. Leale il gioco, aperto il campo e le piÃ¹ fresche corone d'alloro a coloro che se ne son resi degni! Ma il cielo marca uno stesso orizzonte per gli sguardi di tutte le creature. Ognuno sta male fino a quando non abbia spinto alla concava sfera il suo raggio particolare, contemplando cosÃ¬ il suo talento nella suprema nobiltÃ  e nella suprema esaltazione.

Gli eroi contemporanei sono relativamente grandi, d'una piÃ¹ rapida, crescente gloria; oppure sono coloro nei quali Ã¨ sviluppata una determinata qualitÃ  che, al momento del successo, si trovava nella coscienza di tutti ed era da tutti richiesta. Altri tempi richiederanno altre qualitÃ . Certi lampeggiamenti sfuggono all'osservatore ordinario ed esigono un occhio abile onde percepirli. Chiedete ad un uomo grande se ne esistono dei maggiori di lui. I suoi compagni saranno piÃ¹ grandi non quanto meno, ma quanto piÃ¹ la natura non li possa scorgere. La natura non fa sorgere mai un grande uomo sul pianeta senza confidarne il segreto ad un'altra anima.

Un fatto particolarmente lieto scaturisce da questi studi ed Ã¨ che il nostro vero amore ascende di continuo. Le glorie del diciannovesimo secolo saranno un giorno citate onde provarne la barbarie. Il genio dell'umanitÃ : ecco il reale soggetto la cui biografia sta scritta nei nostri annali. Quante lacune sono da colmare nei nostri archivi!

La storia dell'universo procede per sintomi e la vita Ã¨ essenzialmente mnemonica. Nessun uomo, nel corteo delle creature elette, Ã¨ ragione o intelligenza, o quell'essenza che ci sta a cuore di trovare; ma Ã¨, in qualche punto determinato, un'esibizione delle nuove possibilitÃ . Auguriamoci di potere un giorno completare l'immenso quadro composto da questi punti che ancora sono mancanti. Lo studio d'ogni particolare individuo finisce per avviarci verso una regione elementare in cui l'individuo si annulla, o meglio, in cui tutte le individualitÃ  si toccano con le loro cime. Il pensiero ed il sentimento che sfolgorano su quei vertici non possono esser distrutti da alcuna barriera di personalitÃ . Eccovi la chiave del potere di cui sono dotati i piÃ¹ grandi uomini - e' la loro stessa anima che si diffonde - -. Una nuova qualitÃ  dello spirito si espande notte e giorno fin dalla sua origine in cerchi concentrici e si propaga da se stessa con metodi ignoti. Intima appare l'unione di tutti gli spiriti; quello che ottiene di entrare in uno non puÃ² essere scartato da un altro; il minimo acquisto di energia su di un qualunque determinato punto Ã¨ tanto di guadagnato per la repubblica delle anime. Se le differenze di talento e di opposizione scomparissero, nel considerare gli individui durante il tempo che Ã¨ necessario per completare la carriera di ognuno, scomparirebbe ben piÃ¹ rapidamente ancora 1 ingiustizia apparente; tanto piÃ¹ se noi riusciamo ad innalzarci fino al punto dell'identitÃ  centrale di tutti gli individui, vedendo che tutti sono composti con una sostanza che crea e che comanda. Il genio dell'umanitÃ  Ã¨ il vero punto di vista della storia. Le qualitÃ  perdurano; gli uomini che le manifestano ne posseggono in varia misura, ma passano. Le qualitÃ  si trasportano su di un altro fronte. Nessuna esperienza Ã¨ piÃ¹ famigliare. Per l'addietro voi avete vedute delle fenici; sono scomparse, eppure il mondo non ha perduto per questo il suo incanto. I vasi, sui quali voi scoprite dei sacri emblemi sono stati un giorno del comunissimo vasellame. Ma il " senso " dei dipinti Ã¨ sacro e per questo voi potete ancora comprenderli, sparsi su tutti i muri del mondo. Per qualche tempo le nostre guide ci servono personalmente come pietre miliari del progresso. Un tempo essi sono stati degli angeli della scienza e le loro figure hanno toccato il cielo. Poi noi ci siamo avvicinati, abbiamo compreso i mezzi di cui dispongono, la loro cultura, il loro limite ed hanno ceduto il posto ad altri geni. Felici quei nomi che si sono serbati alti, al punto da non poterli comprendere e in modo che nÃ© il tempo nÃ© i paragoni non hanno potuto toglier un raggio alla loro raggiera. Ma infine noi cesseremo di cercare negli uomini delle nature complete e ci accontenteremo della loro qualitÃ  sociale ben definita. Tutto quello che riguarda l'individuo Ã¨ temporaneo e prospettico, come l'individuo stesso che franca i suoi limiti onde penetrare in una esistenza universale. Noi non potremo mai penetrare nei recessi del vero e migliore benefizio del genio, fino a che lo reputiamo una forza originale. Dal momento che cessa di aiutarci come causa, comincia ad aiutarci maggiormente come effetto. Allora egli appare come l'esponente d'uno spirito e d'una volontÃ  piÃ¹ vaste. Il se stesso opaco diventa traslucido alla luce della Causa Originaria.

Pertanto, nei limiti dell'educazione e dell'azione umana, possiamo dire che i grandi uomini esistono perchÃ© possano esistere altri uomini piÃ¹ grandi.

Il destino della natura organizzata Ã¨ il miglioramento e chi puÃ² assegnargli dei limiti? E dell'uomo il trionfare del caos; il diffondere, fin che vive, il seme della scienza e della poesia affinchÃ© il clima, il grano, gli animali, gli uomini diventino migliori e si moltiplichino i germi dell'amore e del bene.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson

Gli uomini rappresentativi - PLATONE, o il filosofo
(Plato; or, the Philosopher)




Soltanto Platone ha diritto, parlando dei libri eterni, al fanatico complimento che Omar faceva del Corano quando diceva: Â« Bruciate tutte le biblioteche, poichÃ© tutto il loro valore Ã¨ contenuto in questo libroÂ». I suoi pensieri racchiudono la sapienza dei popoli. Essi sono la pietra angolare delle varie scuole e le fonti di tutte le letterature. Ã una disciplina in materia di logica, d'aritmetica, di gusto, d'armonia, di poesia, di linguaggio, di retorica, d'ontologia, di morale e di sag gezza pratica. Non esistette mai una cosÃ¬ vasta estensione di specula zione filosofica. Da Platone deriva tutto quello che vien discusso e scritto dai pensatori. Le nostre personalitÃ  sono da lui distrutte. Noi abbiamo raggiunta la vetta donde sono precipitate tutte quelle enormi rocce. Da venti secoli Ã¨ la Bibbia dei sapienti; alle sue fonti hanno bevuto le ardenti giovinezze di coloro il cui scopo Ã¨ stato di dire delle cose belle alle generazioni che non ne volevano sapere... Boezio, Rabelais, Erasmo, Bruno, Locke, Rousseau, Alfieri, Coleridge, sono dei lettori di Platone, che hanno traslato nella loro lingua materna, le sue cose belle. Gli stessi uomini di maggior complessione soffrono di qualche diminuzione per il fatto, o la sfortuna (se si puÃ² dire) di venire dopo questo spirito completo che ha dato fondo a tutto il pensiero. Sant'Agostino, Copernico, Newton, Bebmen, Swedenborg, Goethe sono suoi debitori e sono costretti a parlare dopo di lui. Ed Ã¨ ben giusto onorare il piÃ¹ vasto generalizzatore che sia esistito, per tutte le deduzioni in ordine particolare tratte dalla sua tesi.
Platone Ã¨ la filosofia e la filosofia Ã¨ Platone gloria ed onta nel tempo stesso dell'umanitÃ  -; poichÃ© nÃ© Anglosassoni nÃ© Romani son riusciti ad aggiungere qualche idea a quelle da lui espresse. Non ebbe moglie, figli, ma i pensatori venuti dopo di lui sono la sua posteritÃ , impregnata del suo spirito. La natura non fa sorgere incessantemente, dalle sue ombre, dei grandi uomini perchÃ© siano dei Platonici? Gli Alessandrini, costellazione di geni; gli Elisabettiani che non lo sono meno; Sir Thomas More, Henry More, John Hales, John Smith, Lord Bacone, Jeremie Taylor, Ralph Cudworth, Sydenham Thomas Taylor, Marsilio Ficino e Pico della Mirandola.
Il Calvinismo trae le sue origini dal Â« FedoneÂ»; cosÃ¬ pure il Cristianesimo. Il Maomettanesimo trae da lui tutta la filosofia contenuta nel suo manuale di Morale, lo Ahlak-y-Jalaly. In Platone il misticismo trova i suoi testi. Questo cittadino di una cittÃ  greca non ha patria nÃ© focolare. Un Inglese legge e dice: Â«Come Ã¨ inglese!Â». Un Tedesco legge ed esclama: Â« Ma Ã¨ teutone ! Â» Un Italiano: Â« Come Ã¨ romano e greco! Â». Come Ã¨ fama che Elena di Sparta possedesse quella splendente universale bellezza per cui tutti si sentivano legati da vincoli fraterni a lei, cosÃ¬ Platone sembra un genio americano al lettore della Nuova Inghilterra. La sua larga, possente umanitÃ  supera ed annulla tutte le linee di demarcazione.
L'universalitÃ  del genio platonico ci rende edotti su quello che dobbiamo pensare nella questione controversa relativa alle opere che gli vengono attribuite; in quanto a quello, cioÃ¨, che havvi d'autentico o d'apocrifo. Ã strano il fatto che accade sempre ed ovunque ci si trovi in presenza di un uomo che sovrasta dalla cintola in su tutti i contemporanei. Sembra che siamo costretti a discutere sull'autenticitÃ  o meno delle sue opere. CosÃ¬ accade per Omero, Platone, Raffaello, Shakespeare. Il fatto Ã¨ che questi uomini magnetizzano i contemporanei in tal maniera, che essi riescono a fare, per loro, quello che, da soli, non avrebbero potuto mal nemmeno concepire. Il grande vive in molteplici corpi e in varie guise, dipinge, agisce, per mezzo di molteplici mani. E dopo qualche tempo Ã¨ abbastanza difficile poter dire qual Ã¨ l'opera autentica del maestro e quale ne Ã¨ l'imitazione.
Platone, come accade di ogni grande uomo, ha riassunto in sÃ© il proprio secolo. Cos'Ã¨ dunque un grand'uomo se non un essere dotato di vaste affinitÃ , per il quale tutte le arti, tutte le scienze, tutto lo scibile Ã¨ preso come nutrimento?
PuÃ² far senza e puÃ² disporre d'ogni cosa. Quello che non appare buono per la virtÃ¹ lo Ã¨ per la scienza. Questa Ã¨ la ragione per cui i suoi contemporanei lo accusano di plagio. Ma soltanto chi crea, sa togliere a prestito; e la societÃ  Ã¨ ben contenta di dimenticare gli innumerevoli lavoratori che hanno contribuito all'opera di questo architetto, cui va, intera, la riconoscenza di quest'ultima. Sembra che quando si loda Platone, queste lodi vengano rivolte a delle sentenze derivate da Solone, Sofrone e Filolao. Sia pure. Ogni libro altro non Ã¨ se non una citazione; ed ogni casa Ã¨ una citazione derivata da ogni specie di foreste e di miniere e cave di pietra; ed ogni uomo Ã¨ una citazione derivata dai suoi antenati. Questo inventore rapace obbliga tutti quanti a versare il loro contributo nelle sue casse.
Platone riassume la scienza del suo tempo: Filolao, Timeo, Parmenide, Eraclide e tutti gli altri, poi il suo stesso maestro Socrate. E, sentendosi capace di una piÃ¹ vasta sintesi, si recÃ² in Italia onde arricchirsi di quello che ancora poteva riservargli Pitagora; indi in Egitto, e puÃ² darsi ancor piÃ¹ lontano nell'Oriente onde importare, nello spirito europeo, l'altro elemento di cui l'Europa aveva bisogno (1). Quest'ampiezza di visione gli conferisce il diritto d'innalzarsi a rappresentante tipico della filosofia. Egli dice nella Â«Repubblica Â»: Il genio che i filosofi debbono assolutamente possedere non si trova che raramente, in un sol uomo completo in tutte le sue parti, ma le diverse parti invece si trovano in diverse persone. Ogni uomo che vuole fare bene una cosa deve discendere da un grado piÃ¹ elevato. Occorre cioÃ¨ che un filosofo sia piÃ¹ che un filosofo. Platone, infatti, possiede tutte le splendide facoltÃ  di un poeta, anzi ne occupa l'elevatissimo seggio e, benchÃ© io creda che non abbia posseduto il supremo dono della espressione lirica, se non Ã¨ poeta nel senso vero della parola, gli Ã¨ perchÃ© ha preferito servirsi del dono della poesia per uno scopo piÃ¹ alto.
I geni sono quelli che hanno le biografie piÃ¹ brevi. Gli stessi congiunti non possono, in fondo, dirvi di loro niente d'interessante. Essi vissero unicamente nei loro scritti e la loro vita, in casa e nella societÃ  dei loro simili, fu banale o anche talvolta triviale. Se volete conoscere i loro gusti e la loro personalitÃ  rivolgetevi al piÃ¹ fedele ed ammirato dei loro lettori, sarÃ  quello che piÃ¹ assomiglierÃ  loro. Piatone, soprattutto, non possiede esteriori biografie. Se ebbe un amore, una sposa, dei figli, che ne sappiam di loro? Li ha tutti cancellati per comporre il suo quadro. Come un eccellente focolare converte e consuma la legna, cosÃ¬ un filosofo converte il valore di tutte le sue fortune nelle sue opere intellettuali.
Nacque nel 430 a. C. all'incirca, nel tempo in cui mori Pericle. Di famiglia patrizia, si dice che abbia avuta una precoce inclinazione per il mestiere dell'armi. Ma, a vent'anni incontrÃ² Socrate che lo dissuase dal farsi soldato, ed egli allora diventÃ² il discepolo di Socrate e gli visse accanto dieci anni, fino alla di lui morte. Si recÃ² allora a Megara; invitato da Dione e da Dionigi, fu alla corte di Siracusa per ben tre volte, per quanto vi fosse molto capricciosamente trattato. ViaggiÃ² in Italia; poi in Egitto dove soggiornÃ² a lungo; alcuni dicono tre anni, altri tredici. Si sospetta che si sia recato a Babilonia, ma questo viaggio Ã¨ piÃ¹ incerto. Di ritorno ad Atene, insegnÃ² nell'Accademia a coloro che venivano a lui attratti dalla sua fama: e mori, secondo la tradizione, a ottantun anno.
Ma la biografia di Platone Ã¨ tutta interiore. Noi dobbiamo studiare la somma elevazione di quest'uomo in rapporto alla nostra razza, come avviene che gli uomini diventino suoi seguaci in proporzione alla loro cultura; perchÃ© come la Bibbia ebraica Ã¨ diventato il libro di consultazione di ogni donna e di ogni uomo presso i popoli europei ed americani, anche nelle cose di piccolo conto, cosÃ¬ gli scritti di Platone hanno influenzato ogni scuola scientifica, ogni pensatore, ogni chiesa, ogni poeta, rendendo impossibile di pensare altrimenti da come lui pensa, quando si Ã¨ pervenuti ad un certo livello spirituale. Egli si rizza tra la veritÃ  e lo spirito d'ogni singolo uomo ed ha quasi segnato con il suo sigillo e con il suo nome, il linguaggio e le originarie forme del pensiero. Leggendolo sono colpito dell'estrema modernitÃ  del suo stile e del suo spirito. In lui, nel pensiero suo troviamo, i germi di quell'Europa che noi conosciamo cosÃ¬ bene nella sua lunga storia di arti e di armi; qui sono fissati tutti i tratti salienti, evidenti nello spirito di Platone e in nessun altro prima di lui. Essa Europa ci Ã¨ stata poi spiegata in un centinaio di storie, ma senza che queste vi aggiungano alcunchÃ© di profondamente nuovo. Questa perdurante modernitÃ  Ã¨ il segno del valore in ogni vera opera d'arte; poichÃ© l'Autore non si Ã¨ perduto dietro all'effimero ed al circoscritto, ma si Ã¨ attenuto alle linee maestre e durature.
Come Platone sia giunto a rappresentare l'Europa, la filosofia e quasi tutta la letteratura, Ã¨ il problema che ci accingiamo a sviscerare.
Questo problema non avrebbe potuto essere affacciato se non fosse esistito un uomo sano, sincero, universale, capace di onorare, nel tempo stesso l'ideale, le leggi dello spirito e il destino, o l'ordine naturale. Il primo periodo di un popolo, come quello d'un individuo, Ã¨ il periodo della forza bruta. I bimbi, piangono, strillano, pestano i piedi, con incosciente furore, incapaci di dar forma ai loro desideri... Il loro carattere diventa piÃ¹ dolce appena possono dire quello che desiderano e formulare dei perchÃ©. Anche quando gli uomini diventano adulti, fino a tanto che le percezioni sono ottuse, gli uomini e le donne parlano con molta veemenza usando superlativi, sragionando e litigando: i loro modi sono le risultanze dell'amarezza e del dolore. Il loro discorso Ã¨ pieno di giuramenti. Non appena le cose diventano piÃ¹ chiare per causa della cultura, in modo che gli uomini non le vedano piÃ¹ in blocchi e in masse, ma appaiano accuratamente suddivise, rinunciano a quella inutile veemenza e prendono a spiegare in dettaglio il loro pensiero.
Se la lingua non servisse all'articolazione, l'uomo sarebbe pur sempre ancora un essere selvaggio che vive nella foresta. Gli stessi difetti e la medesima debolezza appaiono in una sfera piÃ¹ alta, nell'educazione dell'ardente giovinezza degli uomini e delle donne.

Â«Ah, voi non mi comprendete; non ho mai trovato una sola persona al mondo che mi comprendesse...Â». Ed essi piangono e sospirano, fanno dei versi, passeggiano schivi e solitari, senza esprimere con precisione il loro pensiero. Dopo un mese o due, grazie al buon genio che li assiste, incontrano qualcuno abbastanza in armonia con loro, e nella possibilitÃ  di esser vicino durante l'epoca vulcanica della loro passione. Si ristabiliscono dei buoni rapporti e diventano degli ottimi cittadini. Capita sempre cosÃ¬. Il progresso procede dalla forza cieca all'applicazione, all'abilitÃ ; alla veritÃ .
Esiste un momento, nella storia di ogni popolo, in cui, liberandosi dalla giovinezza bruta, le potenze della percezione raggiungono la loro piena maturitÃ , eppure non sono ancora diventate microscopiche. In ugual modo l'uomo, nel preciso momento, si distende su tutta la lunghezza della sua scala ascendente, ed avendo ancora i piedi tra le immense forze delle tenebre, conversa con gli sguardi con le collane siderali e la luce del sole. Questo Ã¨ il momento del pensiero adulto, il culmine della potenza. Tale Ã¨, sotto tutti i punti di vista, la storia dell'Europa; e tale Ã¨ la storia della filosofia. I suoi primi Annali, che sono quasi del tutto scomparsi, trattano dell'immigrazioni asiatiche e portano con sÃ© i sogni dei barbari; una congerie d'idee confuse fruste in morale e nella filosofia naturale, rischiarantisi a poco a poco grazie all'intuizione particolare dei vari dottori isolati.
Prima di Pericle c'erano i sette Savi; da questi ebbe inizio la geometria, la metafisica e l'etica; seguirono i parzialisti, che studiavano l'origine delle cose, dal flusso dell'acqua e dell'aria, o dal fuoco allo spirito. Ognuno d'essi mescola a queste cause delle figurazioni mitologiche. Infine ecco Platone: il chiarificatore ed il distributore, che non ha bisogno d'alcuna barbara figura, nÃ© del tatuaggio nÃ© degli urli; perchÃ© sa definire. Egli abbandona all'Asia il superlativo e l'enorme; egli Ã¨ l'avvento della precisione e dell'intelligenza:SarÃ  un Dio me colui che sa correttamente dividere e definireÂ».
Questo definire Ã¨ la filosofia in sÃ© e per sÃ©. La filosofia altro non Ã¨ che la spiegazione che lo spirito umano dÃ  a se stesso della costituzione del mondo. Due fatti cardinali si trovano per sempre alla base delle cose: L'uno e il due. Primo: UnitÃ  o IdentitÃ ; secondo: VarietÃ . Noi uniamo ogni cosa mediante la percezione della legge che la spiega; con la percezione delle superficiali differenze e delle profonde rassomiglianze. Ma ogni atto mentale, partecipe di questa percezione dell'identitÃ  o unicitÃ , riconosce la differenza delle cose. UnicitÃ  e varietÃ . E impossibile di parlare o di pensare senza comprendere le due.
Lo spirito Ã¨ sospinto a reclamare una sola causa per molti effetti; poi la causa di questa causa e ancora la causa, inabissandosi sempre piÃ¹ nelle profonditÃ  del pensiero: ma avendo in sÃ© la certezza di giungere a una causa assoluta e sufficiente, una causa che deve essere il Tutto: Â« In mezzo al sole Ã¨ la luce, in mezzo alla luce Ã¨ la veritÃ , in mezzo alla veritÃ  Ã¨ l'Essere imperituroÂ», dicono i Veda. Ogni filosofia dell'Occidente e dell'Oriente ha il medesimo punto centripeto. Spinto da una opposta necessitÃ  lo spirito torna dall'uno a quello che non Ã¨ l'uno, ma altro o i molti, dalla causa all'effetto: afferma l'esistenza necessaria della veritÃ , l'esistenza m sÃ© della dualitÃ , ciascuno essendo immerso nell'altro. Il problema del pensiero Ã¨ di separare e di conciliare questi elementi strettamente mescolati. La loro esistenza Ã¨ mutualmente contraddittoria ed esclusiva; e ciascuno si muta cosÃ¬ rapidamente nell'altro che noi non possiamo mai dire ciÃ² che Ã¨ l'uno e ciÃ² che Ã¨ l'altro. Proteo Ã¨ tanto agile nelle piÃ¹ alte regioni quanto nelle piÃ¹ basse, quando noi contempliamo l'uno, il vero, il bene, come alla superficie o nel fondo della materia.

In ogni popolo esistono spiriti inclini a immobilizzarsi nel concetto dell'unitÃ  fondamentale. I rapimenti e estasi o e della preghiera, inabissano tutti gli esseri in un solo essere. Questa tendenza trova l'espressione piÃ¹ alta negli scritti religiosi dell'Oriente e principalmente nei libri dei Veda, nella Bhagavat-Gita e nel Vishnou Purana. Tali scritti non esaltano che questa idea e per esaltarla sanno trovare degli accenti puri e sublimi.
UnitÃ ! UnitÃ ! Della stessa natura sono l'amico ed il nemico; d'una medesima natura sono il solco, l'aratro e il contadino; e la natura Ã¨ tale che le variazioni di forma risultano, a un certo punto, senza importanza. Â« Tu sei creato - dice ad un saggio il Supremo Krisna - per comprendere che in nulla sei distinto da me. CiÃ² che io sono tu lo sei; e del pari cosÃ¬ Ã¨ questo mondo, uno con i suoi eroi, con i suoi Iddii, con la sua umanitÃ  . Gli uomini si fermano davanti alle distinzioni perchÃ© sono essi frutti d'ignoranza. Le parole Io e mio costituiscono l'ignoranza. Voi imparerete da me quello che Ã¨ il supremo termine del tutto. E' l'anima, una in tutti i corpi, che li penetra, uniforme, perfetta, superiore alla natura, liberata dalla nascita e dalla morte, dal crescere e dal decadere, onnipresente, fatta di vero sapere, indipendente, senz'alcuna connessione con le irrealtÃ , con il nome, la specie e il resto nel passato, nel presente e nell'avvenire. II fatto di sapere che questo spirito, il quale essenzialmente uno si trova nel proprio corpo e in tutti gli altri, costituisce la saggezza di coloro che conoscono l'unitÃ  delle cose. Come un fiato, passando attraverso i fori di un flauto, dÃ  vita a tutta una scala di suoni, cosÃ¬ la natura del Grande Spirito Ã¨ una, benchÃ© siano multiple le sue forme e sorgano dalle conseguenze degli atti. Quando Ã¨ distrutta la differenza della forma che investe di sÃ© tutto, come quella di Dio, viene annullata ogni distinzioneÂ». Â«L'intero universo non Ã¨ che una manifestazione di Vishnou che Ã¨ identica a tutte le cose e che deve essere considerata da tutti i saggi non differente da esse, ma ad esse uguale. Non vado e non vengo, non abito in alcun luogo; nÃ© tu sei te; nÃ© altri Ã¨ altro; nÃ© io sono ioÂ». Come se avesse detto: Â« Tutto Ã¨ per l'anima, Ã¨ l'anima Ã¨ Vishnou, gli animali e le stelle sono delle pitture transitorie e la luce Ã¨ un mastice, e ingannevoli, sono le durate; una prigione Ã¨ la forma e lo stesso cielo Ã¨ una lusingaÂ». Quello che l'anima vuole Ã¨ di risolversi nell'essere, al di sopra della forma, oltre il Tartaro e oltre il Cielo, liberandosi dalla natura.
Se la speculazione tende a una terrifica unitÃ , in cui tutte le cose siano come assorbite, l'azione tende direttamente, ma in senso contrario, alla diversitÃ . La prima costituisce la gravitazione dello .spirito, la seconda Ã¨ la potenza della natura. La natura Ã¨ multipla. L'unitÃ  assorbe, fonde e riduce. La natura apre e crea. Questi due principi riappaiono interpenetrando ogni cosa, ogni pensiero. L'uno, il multiplo. L'uno Ã¨ Essere, l'altro Ã¨ intelletto; l'uno Ã¨ necessitÃ , l'altro Ã¨ libertÃ ; l'uno riposo, l'altro movimento; l'uno potenza, l'altro distribuzione; l'uno forza, l'altro piacere; l'uno coscienza, l'altro definizione; l'uno genio, l'altro talento; l'uno fervore, l'altro sapienza; l'uno possesso, l'altro commercio; l'uno casta, l'altro cultura; l'uno re, l'altro democrazia; e se porto queste generalizzazioni ad un grado piÃ¹ alto, definendo la ultima tendenza dei due principi, potremo dire che lo scopo dell'uno Ã¨ di sfuggire all'organizzazione, scienza pura; mentre quello dell'altro Ã¨ la strumentalitÃ  piÃ¹ eccelsa, o uso dei mezzi, ossia divinitÃ  esecutiva.
Ogni studioso aderisce, per abitudine e per temperamento, al primo o al secondo di questi Numi dello spirito. Tende all'unitÃ  per mezzo della religione, ma i sensi o l'intelletto lo spingono alla pluralitÃ . Una unificazione troppo rapida e una applicazione troppo eccessiva alle parti e alle particolaritÃ , tali sono i due danni gemelli della speculazione.
La storia dei popoli corrispose sempre a questa parzialitÃ . Il paese dell'unitÃ , delle immobili istituzioni, la sede di una filosofia impregnata di astrazioni, terra di uomini fedeli (nella dottrina e nella pratica) all'idea d'un sordo, inesplorabile, immenso destino, Ã¨ l'Asia; ed Ã¨ l'Asia che realizza questa fede, con l'istituzione della casta. Di riscontro il genio dell'Europa Ã¨ attivo e creatore, si oppone alla casta mediante la cultura; la sua filosofia Ã¨ stata una disciplina.
E' una terra d'arti, d'invenzioni, di commerci, di libertÃ , 1' Europa. Se l'Oriente ha avuto caro soprattutto 1' infinito, l'Occidente ha prediletto di gran lunga il limite.
La civiltÃ  europea Ã¨ il trionfo del talento, l'estensione del sistema, la comprensione cauta, l'abilitÃ  nell'adattarsi, l'amore delle manifestazioni e delle forme, dei risultati comprensibili. Pericle, Atene, la Grecia avevano lavorato in questo elemento, con la gioia di un genio non ancora intiepidito da possibili previsioni di detrimento o di eccesso. Essi non avevano dinanzi a sÃ¨ una sinistra economia politica; nessun Malthus del malaugurio; niente Parigi o Londra; nessuna impietosa divisione di classi, bagni. forzati dei fabbricanti d'aghi, galere dei tessitori, dei fabbricatori di stoffe, dei calzettai, dei cardatori, dei filatori; niente Irlanda; nessuna casta indiana. Il giudizio era nel suo fiore. Splendida di novitÃ  e d'originalitÃ , l'arte. Il marmo pentelico era lavorato come se fosse della neve e, le opere che ne scaturivano, in scultura ed in architettura, avevano lo splendore della naturalezza, in niente piÃ¹ difficili da costruire di quello che possa esser la messa in cantiere di una nave a Nedford, o la costruzione di nuove officine a Lowell. Queste ultime cose rientrano nella normalitÃ  e possono esser considerate come acquisite. La legione Romana, la legislazione bizantina, il commercio inglese, i saloni di Versailles, i caffÃ¨ di Parigi, la locomotiva, il piroscafo, l'omnibus a vapore; tutto ciÃ² puÃ² esser veduto in prospettiva; come il consiglio comunale, l'urna dello scrutinio, il giornale e la stampa a buon mercato. Platone, nel suo soggiorno in Egitto e nei suoi pellegrinaggi orientali, si abituava all'idea di una sola ed unica DivinitÃ , convincendosene; divinitÃ  nella quale tutte le cose sono comprese. L'unitÃ  del pensiero asiatico e il dettaglio di quello europeo; il senso dell'infinito dell'anima asiatica e l'Europa che ama la definizione, i risultati; che crea le macchine e si attiene, anzi cerca, le superfici, curando soprattutto le opere. Platone giunse alfine a congiungere questi due mondi accrescendone con il contatto l'energia di ciascuno d'essi. Nel suo spinto si trova quanto di piÃ¹ eccellente ha l'Europa e l'Asia. La metafisica e la filosofia naturale erano il genio dell'Europa; egli dona loro, come sottostrato e come base, la religione Asiatica.
In breve, era sorta un' anima che aveva la percezione dei due elementi. In questo caso Ã¨ assai facile apparire tanto grande quanto meno grande, o addirittura piccolo. La ragione per cui non crediamo di primo acchito alle anime bellissime Ã¨ questa: esse non cadono sotto la nostra esperienza. Nella vita reale, effettiva, sono troppo rare per apparire incredibili; ma subito, non soltanto non esiste presunzione alcuna contro di esse, ma c'Ã¨ una forte presunzione in favore della loro comparsa. Ma che' siano state udite o no delle parole cadere dai cieli; che abbiano i suoi genitori sognato o no che il fanciullo di sesso maschile era il figlio d'Apollo; che uno sciame d'api si sia 6 no posato sulle sue labbra, la cosa certa fu, che era nato un uomo capace di vedere i due lati delle cose. La sintesi meravigliosa, cosÃ¬ famigliare in natura; il verso ed il retto della medaglia di Giove; l'unione delle impossibilitÃ , che appare in ogni oggetto; il suo potere reale ed ideale, apparivano ormai trasferiti interamente nella coscienza di un uomo.
Apparve l'anima equilibrata. Se predilesse la veritÃ  astratta, da essa si salvÃ² con il proporre il piÃ¹ diffuso di tutti i princÃ¬pi: il Bene Assoluto, che governa i governanti e giudica i giudici. Se ha emesse delle distinzioni trascendentali, si tonificÃ², traendo tutti i suoi esempi dalle sorgenti sdegnate dagli oratori e dai troppo eleganti e sdegnosi conversatori; come i giumenti e i cagnolini, le scodelle e i cucchiai da minestra, i cuochi e gli strilloni; scegliendole nei negozi di vasai, di veterinari e di macellai. Non perdonerebbe ad alcuna parzialitÃ , ma Ã¨ sempre ben risoluto ad illustrare, nella sua tesi, i due poli del suo pensiero. Il suo argomentare ed il suo sentenziare si equilibrano da sÃ© e sono come sferici. Appaiono i due poli e diventano due mani, pronte ad allargare e ad afferrare e ad allargare il bene che loro tocca.
Ogni grande artista Ã¨ stato grande soprattutto per virtÃ¹ di sintesi. La nostra possibilitÃ  Ã¨ alternativa, gli Ã¨ come una corda a due trefoli. Come la riva del mare - mare veduto dalla riva, riva osservata dal mare - o il contatto di due metalli, il nostro potere Ã¨ accresciuto o meno alla partenza o al giungere d'un amico. L'esperienza della creazione poetica, che non si acquista standosene tappato nel proprio studio, ma in una giusta transizione dei contrari, che debbono usarsi con la maggiore abilitÃ  possibile in modo da presentare un aspetto derivato il piÃ¹ possibile da un giusto temperamento, e il fatto di poter d6minare i due elementi, spiegano la potenza ed il fascino di Platone. L'arte esprime l'unitÃ  mediante la differenza. Il pensiero cerca di riconoscere l'unitÃ  nell'unitÃ ; la poesia la svela nella varietÃ ; cioÃ¨ sempre mediante un oggetto o un simbolo. Platone ha vicino a sÃ©, a portata di mano, - due vasi: uno d'etere, l'altro di pimento, e invariabilmente usa ora l'uno, ora l'altro dei due. La statistica, la storia civile, le cose aggiunte alle cose, sono in lui simili ad altrettanti inventari. Le cose usate come espressioni ideali o linguistiche sono invece inesauribilmente attraenti. Platone volta incessantemente la medaglia di Giove.
Un esempio: ciascuno dei filosofi presocratici aveva espressa la sua teoria sul mondo; la teoria degli atomi, del fuoco, del flusso, dello spirito. Teorie meccaniche e chimiche. Platone, maestro e sign6re dei matematici, indagatore di tutte le leggi e cause naturali, sente che, queste in quanto accessorie, non sono affatto delle teorie del mondo, ma dei semplici inventari e delle semplicissime liste.
In principio del suo studio sulla Natura, enunciÃ² il dogma: Affermiamo la Causa che indusse il Supremo Ordinatore a creare l'Universo. Egli era buono; e colui che Ã¨ buono non nutre alcuna specie d'invidia. Privo dunque d'invidia, Egli desiderÃ² che tutte le cose fossero simili a Lui in quanto era loro possibile. Saranno nella veritÃ  tutti coloro che, edotti dai saggi, ammetteranno questo atto come la causa primitiva dell'origine e della fondazione del mondo!
Â«Ogni cosa esiste per il bene e il bene Ã¨ la causa di tutte le cose belleÂ». Questo dogma dÃ  anima e carne alla sua filosofia.
La sintesi che forma il carattere dello spirito platonico si fa luce in ogni manifestazione del suo genio. Dove vi Ã¨ una vasta latitudine spirituale, incontriamo ordinariamente dei vertici che si amalgamano facilmente in un uomo vivo, ma che sono incompatibili con qualunque descrizione. Lo spirito di Platone non puÃ² essere osservato in dettaglio come un catalogo cinese, ma dev' essere afferrato da uno spirito originale, nell'esercizio di tutta la sua potenza originale. In lui l'abbandono piÃ¹ completo si unisce alla precisione i un geometra. La sua audace immaginazione gli conferisce una maggiore afferrabilitÃ  dei fatti; come gli uccelli di piÃ¹ eccelso volo posseggono una piÃ¹ salda struttura d'ali. La sua cortesia patrizia, l'intrinseca eleganza aguzzata da un'ironia cosÃ¬ fine e penetrante che, mentre punge, paralizza, adombra un vigore sano e durevole ed una forte struttura. Dice un adagio antico: Se Giove discendesse sulla terra, parlerebbe la lingua di Platone.
Unitamente a questo carattere aristocratico, si manifesta un certo fervore che, nella Repubblica e nel Fedone giunge fino alla pietÃ . Venne accusato di aver finta la malattia, quando Socrate fu processato e morÃ¬. Ma gli aneddoti che ci sono pervenuti attestano invece del suo virile intervento in mezzo al popolo, in favore del suo maestro; e l'indignazione, palese in molte delle sue opere, contro il governo popolare, Ã¨ l'espressione di una indignazione schiettamente personale.
Egli dimostra una probitÃ , un rispetto spontaneo per la giustizia e l'onore ed un senso d'umanitÃ  che lo rende tenero verso le superstizioni del popolo. Inoltre crede che la poesia, la profezia e l'alta intuizione derivino da una saggezza di cui l'uomo non Ã¨ signore. Gli Dei non filosofeggiano; ma questi miracoli si compiono per intervento di un sovrumano delirio. Galoppando su tali celesti corsieri, egli fende gli spazi delle ignote regioni, e scopre dei mondi, in cui la carne non penetra. Ha vedute le anime che soffrono; ha compreso il giudice che condanna; contempla le metempsicosi delle pene infernali; le Parche con la conocchia e le forbici; ed ascolta il mormorio inebriante del loro fuso.
Ma il dono        della circospezione non abbandona mai Platone. Si direbbe che abbia letto le iscrizioni che stanno scritte sulle tre porte di Busyrane: Â«Sii audaceÂ» e su la seconda porta: Â« Sii audace, audace e sempre piÃ¹, sii audaceÂ», per poi fare una salutare sosta alla terza porta: Â« non essere troppo audaceÂ».

La sua forza dÃ  l'impressione della caduta di un pianeta; la sua discrezione Ã¨ come il ritorno del medesimo pianeta alla sua perfetta e naturale curva, tanto rifulgono sempre l'ellenico amore della misura e la sua perizia nel definire. Non si Ã¨ tanto sicuri davanti alla tavola dei logaritmi quanto seguendo Platone nel suo volo. Nulla potrebbe essere piÃ¹ calmo del suo cervello quando i lampi della fantasia sfolgorano nei cieli. Il suo pensiero prima di giungere al lettore Ã¨ ben definito; ed ecco che le sorprese balzano fuori improvvise, come potrebbe farlo un maestro di stile e di letteratura. Egli possiede quell'opulenza che fornisce, in ogni occasione l'arma che occorre! Come il ricco, che non veste un maggior numero d'indumenti del povero, non usa un maggior numero di cavalli e non occupa del suo alloggio che lo stesso numero di camere che occupa il povero, ma possiede il vestito, l'equipaggio, o l'istrumento adatti all'ora e alle necessitÃ , cosÃ¬ Platone, nella sua naturale abbondanza, non Ã¨ mai avaro, ma possiede sempre la parola necessaria alla bisogna.
A dire il vero egli ha usate tutte le armi che stanno racchiuse nell'arsenale dell'intelligenza: epopea, analisi, delirio, intuizione, musica, satira, ironia, per giungere fino ad usare l'arma della cortesia piÃ¹ fine. I suoi disegni sono poesia e i suoi scherzi sono disegni. L'arte ostetrica, che era la professione di Socrate, null'altro Ã¨ se non della buona filosofia e quando, nel Â«Gorgia Â» definÃ¬ la retorica con le parole Â«cucinaÂ» e Â«arte adulatrice Â» ebbe il potere e lo ha tuttora di chiarire e render saldo il suo pensiero. Effettivamente nessun oratore puÃ² gareggiare con colui che sa affibbiare dei nomignoli appropriati. Quanta maestria nell'usar la moderazione, come sa rattenere a tempo il fulmine che ha intenzione di scagliare! Con bonarietÃ  ha fornito al cortigiano e al cittadino tutti gli argomenti che si possono avanzare contro le scuole. Â« PerchÃ© la filosofia Ã¨ una cosa elegante, se ne vien fatto un uso moderato ma, se il vaso trabocca. diventa corruttrice dell'uomo Â». Egli che, per la stupenda facoltÃ  di centralizzare, di cui era dotato, e la larghezza delle vedute, possedeva una fede che non si oscurava, poteva permettersi la generositÃ . La sua parola Ã¨ come la sua percezione; scherza con il dubbio traendo dal gioco il miglior partito possibile, corruga il volto ed equivoca, ma di tanto in tanto ecco una frase che solleva la terra e il mare. Scopre questo lato austero non solo attraverso gli intervalli del dialogo e i sÃ¬ o i no, ma mediante folgorazioni di luce: Â« Io dunque, o Callicle, sono persuaso da queste ragioni e sto pensando come potrei produrre in giudizio l'anima mia in condizione favorevole. Ecco perchÃ©, sdegnando gli onori di cui fa caso la maggioranza degli uomini e badando alla veritÃ , mi sforzerÃ² inver6 di vivere quanto piÃ¹ mi sarÃ  possibile virtuosamente; e quando morrÃ², vedrÃ² di morire in eguali condizioni d'anima. E, con tutte le mie forze invito voi e tutti gli altri uomini a questa discussione che, affermo, supera ogni discussione finora avvenuta Â».
E' un grand'uomo chi unisce alla migliore capacitÃ  speculativa una tale proporzione e un tale equilibrio nelle sue facoltÃ , che gli uomini vedono in lui riflessi i proprii sogni e le proprie intuizioni utilizzabili ed accettabili per quello che sono. DÃ  garanzia un grande senso comune che lo caratterizza come il rappresentante del mondo. Possiede la ragione come ogni classe di filosofi e di poeti; ma Ã¨ dotato inoltre di quello che manca a loro, una potente capacitÃ  di risolvere, che concilia la sua poesia con le apparenze del mondo e getta un ponte dalle strade cittadine, all'Atlantide. Non dimentica mai di graduare l'idea, ma per quanto sia pittoresco, almeno da un lato, il precipizio, conferisce al suo pensiero un declivio che lo rende accessibile alle strade della pianura.

Mai, quando scrive, soggiace all'estasi e non ci innalza in poetici rapimenti. Platone domina i fatti centrali. Poteva prosternarsi a terra e coprirsi, gli occhi mentre adorava Quello che Ã¨ innumerevole, ignoto, innominabile, incommensurabile, Quello che contiene l'affermazione e la negazione delle cose, Quello che Ã¨ Â«identitÃ  e non identitÃ Â». Egli lo definiva il, Sopraessenziale. Nel Â«ParmenideÂ», era pronto a dimostrare che tale Esso era infatti; che questo Essere eccedeva i limiti del comprensibile! Nessun uomo ha piÃ¹ totalmente riconosciuto l'Ineffabile.
Dopo aver reso omaggio, quasi a nome della razza umana, all'Illimitabile, si raddrizzÃ² in piedi e, a nome dell'umano genere affermÃ²: Pur tuttavia le cose sono conoscibili; Â«Il che vuole significare che quell'Asia che gli stava in fondo all' anima fu in un primo tempo onorata, oceano d'amore e di potenza prima della forma, della volontÃ , della scienza, come l'IdentitÃ , il Bene, 1' UnicoÂ»; poscia fortificato e rinfrancato da questa adorazione cede all'istinto tutto europeo della cultura e grida: Pur tuttavia le cose sono conoscibili! Sono conoscibili perchÃ© nate da una sola: le cose corrispondono. Esiste una scala; e la corrispondenza tra terra e cielo, tra materia e spirito, tra la parte e il tutto Ã¨ la nostra guida. Come esiste una scienza delle stelle chiamata astronomia; una scienza delle quantitÃ  chiamata matematica; una scienza delle qualitÃ  chiamata chimica; cosÃ¬ esiste una scienza delle scienze - la chiamo dialettica - che Ã¨ l'intelletto, che discerne vero dal falso. Essa si basa sull'osservazione dell'identitÃ  e della diversitÃ ; perchÃ© giudicare, vuol dire unire a un oggetto la nozione che gli compete. Anche le migliori tra le scienze - la matematica, l'astronomia - sono simili a cacciatori, che afferrano ogni preda che si offre loro, anche senz'esser capaci di farne uso alcuno. La dialettica ce ne insegna l'uso. Â« La dialettica occupa un tale grado, che nessun intelligente intraprenderÃ  alcun studio per sÃ©, ma unicamente nello scopo di progredire in quell'unica scienza che tutte le abbracciaÂ».
L'essenza, o il carattere particolare di un uomo, 'Ã¨ di comprendere un'unitÃ ; o almeno quello che nella varietÃ  delle sensazioni, puÃ² esser compresa come un'unitÃ  razionale. L'anima che non ha raggiunta la veritÃ  non puÃ² penetrare nell'umana forma: Â«Annunzio all'uomo l'intelligenza. Annunzio la felicitÃ  di esser interpenetrati dallo Spirito che ha creato la natura. Buona Ã¨ la natura, ma migliore Ã¨ l'intelletto: come il legislatore Ã¨ piÃ¹ in alto di colui che obbedisce alla legge. Mi compiaccio con voi, figli degli uomini, perchÃ© la veritÃ  Ã¨ fondamentalmente sana; perchÃ© noi abbiamo la speranza di scoprire quello che puÃ² bene essere il fondo stesso delle cose. La miseria dell'uomo Ã¨ quella di essere allontanato dalla comprensione dell'essenziale e imbottito di congetture. Ma il bene supremo Ã¨ la realtÃ ; la suprema bellezza Ã¨ la realtÃ , e ogni virtÃ¹ e ogni felicitÃ  dipendono da questa scienza del reale: perchÃ© il coraggio altro non Ã¨ che scienza e la maggior fortuna che possa toccare ad un uomo Ã¨ di esser guidato dal proprio demone verso quello che Ã¨ suo veramente. Questa Ã¨ l'essenza della giustizia; che ognuno segua la sua viaÂ». La nozione della virtÃ¹ sarebbe maggiormente raggiungibile mediante la diretta contemplazione dell'Essenza divina. Coraggio dunque! PerchÃ© Â«la persuasione che Ã¨ necessario che n6i cerchiamo quello che non conosciamo, ci renderÃ  migliori senz'alcun possibile paragone; piÃ¹ valenti e piÃ¹ diligenti di quello che saremmo se giudicassimo impossibile lo scoprire quello che ci Ã¨ ignoto o pensassimo che Ã¨ inutile cercare Â». Egli assume una posizione dominante mediante la sua passione per la realtÃ , stimando la filosofia soltanto in quanto dona il piacere di conversare con l'Essere reale.

CosÃ¬, pieno del genio europeo grida: Cultura. Riconobbe, con una luce di genio non raggiunta dai posteri, la speranza che puÃ² dare l'educazione. E questo dopo aver vedute le istituzioni di Sparta.
Si deliziÃ² d'ogni talento, d'ogni opera graziosa, utile e sincera; soprattutto degli splendori del genio e delle meraviglie dell'intelletto. Â«Socrate - dice Glaucone - i saggi stimano essenza della vita l'ascoltare discorsi come questiÂ». Quale valore attribuÃ¬ alle promesse del talento, alle capacitÃ  di Pericle, d'Isocrate, di Parmenide! Quale valore, superiore a tutti, attribuÃ¬ ai talenti in se stessi!
Definiva divina, Nume, nella sua magnifica personificazione, ogni facoltÃ  del talento. Quale valore attribuisce, nell'educazione, all'arte della ginnastica; e alla geometria, nonchÃ© alla musica e all'astronomia, della quale esalta la potenza terapeutica e placatrice!
Nel Timeo, mostra quale sia il piÃ¹ alto impiego che si possa fare della vista: Â«Io dico, che per la detta ragione Iddio ci ha trovati gli occhi e ci ha donata la vista, acciocchÃ© noi contemplando in cielo i giri dell'intelligenza, per la circolazione della nostra mente ce ne giovassimo, le quali sono simili a quelli: se non chÃ©, quelle sono serene, queste turbate, e, appreso la drittura e le ragioni de' loro moti, imitando i non errabili giri del Dio, i nostri proprii, i quali sono erranti, ricomponessimoÂ».
E nella Repubblica: Â«Un certo organo dell'anima Ã¨, da ciascuna di queste discipline, purificato e insieme rianimato, in quanto Ã¨ reso cieco e velato dagli studi d'un'altra specie; organo piÃ¹ degno d'essere salvato che diecimila occhi, poichÃ© lui solo percepisce la veritÃ  Â».
Egli dice: Cultura. Ma dapprima egli le donÃ² come base la natura, attribuendo in modo incontestabile il primo piano ai suoi vantaggi. I suoi gusti aristocratici si fissarono sulle distinzioni derivate dal casato. L'origine della casta risiede nella saggezza del carattere e nelle disposizioni organiche: ~ La divinitÃ  ha collocato l'oro in quelli che erano adatti a governare; l'argento in coloro che destinÃ² alle armi; il ferro e il rame in quelli destinati ad essere degli artigiani e dei lavoratori Â». In questa fede ravvisi, riaffermato progressivamente, l'Oriente. Il Corano Ã¨ esplicito nella questione delle caste: Â«Gli uomini sono fatti d'uno speciale metallo e sono, per cosÃ¬ dire, d'oro e d'argento. Quelli di voi che, essendo nello stato d'ignoranza, sono stati ritenuti degni, lo saranno ugualmente allorchÃ© seguirete la fedeÂ». Platone non Ã¨ stato meno fermo. Â«Dei cinque ordini delle cose quattro soli possono essere insegnati all'umanitÃ  in generale ~. Nella Repubblica insiste sul temperamento dei giovani come se si trattasse della questione principale. Un maggiore segno del calcolo ch'egli faceva della natura si ha nel dialogo con il giovane Theage, venuto per ricevere lezioni da Socrate: Socrate afferma che se qualcuno Ã¨ diventato saggio vivendo con lui, nessun ringraziamento gli Ã¨ per questo dovuto; perchÃ© essi sono diventati saggi stando con lui, non per causa sua; poichÃ© egli, anzi, afferma di non sapere come ciÃ² sia accaduto: Â«A molti accade invece il contrario, e coloro ai quali il demone s'oppone, non possono trarre beneficio alcuno dalla mia compagnia; in modo che mi risulti impossibile vivere con loro. Eppure con molti mi permette di conversare, i quali nullo beneficio traggono dall'esser meco. Tale Ã¨, o Theage la mia compagnia; perchÃ©, a Dio piacendo, voi farete grandi progressi e rapidi per di piÃ¹; spiacente a Lui non ne farete alcuno. Giudicate dunque se non sia preferibile essere educati da quelli che hanno qualche diretto potere sui benefizi che possono arrecare agli uomini, che rivolgersi a me, beneficatore o no, senza ch'io nulla possa fare per esserloÂ».
Il        chÃ© Ã¨ come se avesse detto: Â«Io non ho sistemi. Non posso rispondere di voi. Voi sarete quello che Ã¨ necessario siate. Se tra di noi esiste corrispondenza d'intelletto la nostra unione sarÃ  inconcepibilmente profittevole; altrimenti voi perderete il vostro tempo e non giungerete ad altro risultato che ad annoiarmi. Vi sembrerÃ² stupido e falsa vi parrÃ  la mia reputazione. Risiede assolutamente al di sopra di noi, al di lÃ  della vostra volontÃ  e della mia, quel segreto principio d'affinitÃ  o di ripulsa. Tutto quello che di meglio posseggo Ã¨ un fluido magnetico, ed io educo non giÃ  a mezzo di lezioni, ma occupandomi delle mie faccendeÂ».
Egli dice: Cultura; dice: Natura, e non manca di soggiungere: Â« Havvi pure il divinoÂ». In tutti gli spiriti esistono dei pensieri che tendono a convertirsi subito in potenza, organizzando un'enorme quantitÃ  di mezzi. Platone, amante del limite, ama l'illimitato, vede l'apertura e la nobiltÃ  che da lui s'irradiano e tenta, come se agisse a nome dell'umana intelligenza, di render loro un adeguato omaggio; omaggio degno d'essere ricevuto dall'immensa intelligenza e, pertanto, omaggio che conviene all'intelligenza di ricambiare. Egli afferma in seguito: Â«Le nostre facoltÃ  si proiettano nell'infinito e di lÃ  ci ritornano. Le nostre definizioni si arrestano a qualche passo da noi; ma ecco un fatto che non possiamo dimenticare; e chiudere gli occhi su questo fatto significa suicidarsi: Tutte le cose formano una scala;. e, da qualunque gradino voi saliate, esse s'elevano sempre con un moto ascensionale continuo. Tutte le cose sono simboliche e quelli che noi chiamiamo risultati altro non sono che dei principiÂ».


La chiave. di volta del metodo di Platone e' della sua plenitudine, Ã¨ la sua linea due volte scissa. Dopo aver illustrata la relazione che esiste tra il bene ed il vero assoluto e le forme del mondo intelligibile, dice: Â« Sia come una linea divisa in due parti disuguali. Dividete nuovamente queste due parti - una rappresenta il mondo visibile, l'altra il mondo intelligibile - e queste due nuove sezioni, che rappresentano la parte brillante e la parte oscura di questi mondi, voi avrete, per una delle sezioni del mondo visibile, delle immagini, cioÃ¨ di volta in volta delle ombre e dei riflessi; per l'altra sezione, vi troverete di fronte agli oggetti di queste immagini, cioÃ¨ piante, animali, e le opere dell'arte e della natura. Dividete allora il mondo intelligibile nello stesso modo, una delle sezioni sarÃ  quella delle opinioni e delle ipotesi e l'altra quella delle veritÃ Â». A queste quattro sezioni corrispondono le quattro operazioni che compie l'anima: la congettura, la fede, la comprensione, la ragione. Come ogni pozza d'acqua riflette un raggio del sole, cosÃ¬ ogni pensiero, oppure ogni cosa, riflette in noi un 'immagine o una creazione dei Supremo Bene. L'Universo Ã¨ attraversato, a mezzo della propria attivitÃ , da innumerevoli canali.
Ogni cosa ascende ininterrottamente.
Il suo pensiero Ã¨ interamente volto a quest'ascensione: nel Â« Fedro Â» quando afferma che la bellezza Ã¨ la piÃ¹ desiderabile delle cose, che eccita l'allegria e versa a piene mani il piacere e la fiducia nell'Universo, ovunque essa giunge e penetra. Ed essa penetra, in qualche maniera, in ogni cosa. Ma esiste un'altra cosa che supera in bellezza, la bellezza - cosÃ¬ come quest'ultima trionfa del caos - ed Ã¨ la saggezza, che l'occhio nostro non puÃ² afferrare, ma che se lopotesse, verrebbe folgorata dalla sua perfetta realtÃ . Platone le tributa la stessa ammirazione che ha per la sorgente della perfezione nell'opera d'arte: Â« Quando un artefice, nella creazione d'una qualunque opera, considera ciÃ² che esiste secondo identitÃ  ed impiegando un modello della stessa specie ne esprime l'idea e la potenza nell'opera sua, noi diciamo che l'opera Ã¨ bella. Ma se contempla invece quello che nasce e quello che. Muore, l'opera sua sarÃ  ben lungi d'essere bella... Â».
E cosÃ¬ Ã¨ dovunque: Il Convito Ã¨ un monito - famigliare ormai a tutta la poesia e a tutto il mormorio del mondo - a considerare come iniziale l'amore dei sessi. che da lungi simbolizza la passione dell'anima per quell'immenso lago di bellezza, la cui ricerca costituisce la sua ragione d'essere. Questa fede nella DivinitÃ  non Ã¨ mai lontana dall'anima platonica e costituisce la base di tutti i suoi dogmi. Il corpo non Ã¨ in grado di insegnarci la saggezza; Dio solo lo puÃ². Nello stesso senso afferma che non si puÃ² insegnare la virtÃ¹; che essa non Ã¨ una scienza, ma un'ispirazione; che i maggiori beni ci son dati dal sogno come il dono d'un Dio.
Sono giunto a questo punto, a quella figura centrale ch'egli colloca nel centro della sua Accademia, come l'organo dal quale viene enunciata qualsiasi opinione degna di essere considerata, e della quale ha elaborata la biografia in tal guisa che i fatti storici si smarriscono nella luce promanata dallo spirito di Platone.




Socrate e Platone sono la duplice stella che i piÃ¹ potenti strumenti non riusciranno mai a separare completamente. Socrate Ã¨, inoltre, nella sua figurazione e nel suo genio, il migliore esempio di quella sintesi che costituisce la straordinaria potenza di Platone. Socrate, d'umili natali Ã¨ un onest'uomo la cui storia Ã¨ fra le piÃ¹ comuni; la sua semplicitÃ  personale Ã¨ abbastanza notevole per eccitare il cicaleccio altrui mentre 1 cordiale bonomia e il gusto squisito per lo scherzo, invitavano all'ironie, prontamente ricambiate e ribattute.
Gli attori ne riproducevano gesti e sembianze sulla scena mentre il suo brutto viso veniva copiato dai vasai pei loro vasi. Era un essere dotato di sangue freddo eccezionale, che univa al nativo Â« HumorÂ» una perfetta conoscenza dell'uomo che lo fronteggiava, qualunque fosse stato l'interlocutore; lo che esponeva quest'ultimo ad una sicura sconfitta in qualunque discussione; e, del discutere egli immoderatamente godeva.
I giovani ne sono pazzi e lo invitano continuamente ai loro festini, ai quali partecipa per il piacere di discorrere. Sa pure bere; possiede la piÃ¹ forte resistenza di Atene e, dopo aver lasciati sotto la tavola i commensali, se ne va, come niente fosse, ad intrecciare dei nuovi dialoghi con qualcuno che sia digiuno. In breve, era uno di quelli che i giovanotti del nostro paese definiscono un ~ vecchio gaudente ~. Affettava numerosi gusti di cittadino, era esageratamente attaccato alla sua cittÃ , odiava gli alberi, non si recava mai fuori mura, era amico di tutti i tipi piÃ¹ caratteristici, apprezzava, per quel che valevano, gli uomini di parte, e stimava che tutto quello che si trovava in Atene o derivava da Atene, valeva sempre un poco piÃ¹ di quello che si trovava altrove. Nel modo di fare e nei discorsi era semplice come un Quacchero; si piccava di parlare trivialmente compiacendosi delle immagini e dei paragoni derivati dal gallo, dalle zuppiere e dai cucchiai di sicomoro, dai palafrenieri e dai maniscalchi e da innumerevoli piccoli mestieri; soprattutto se conversava con qualcuno dai gusti raffinati. Possedeva una saggezza alla Franklin. CosÃ¬, ad un tale che si spaventava di andare a piedi fino ad Olimpia, dimostrÃ² che non aveva dÃ  fare maggior cammino di quello che da tant'anni aveva compiuto recandosi dall'agora a casa.

Semplice vecchietto dalle larghe orecchie, conversatore instancabile, diede origine a qualche pettegolezzo e pare, a qualche leggenda. Corse infatti la voce che, durante la guerra di Beozia, avesse mostrato un coraggio e una decisione che avevano giovato non poco alla ritirata di un importante corpo di truppe.
E si narrava pure che un giorno, occupando un posto al governo della cittÃ , fingendo un accesso di follia si era opposto al volere popolare, dando prova un'altra volta d'un coraggio che, per poco, non gli era costata la vita. Era poverissimo ma robusto come un soldato, viveva di una manciata di olive e, spesso, di pane ed acqua nel senso piÃ¹ completo della parola, salvo quando era invitato da qualche amico. Le sue spese ordinarie erano eccessivamente modeste e nessun altro avrebbe potuto vivere come lui viveva. Era sommariamente vestito e non portava alcun indumento sotto gli abiti, ch'eran di uguale spessore tanto d'estate come d'inverno. Camminava a piedi nudi e si raccontava che, onde procurarsi il godimento, per lui grandissimo, di discorrere a suo piacimento con i giovani piÃ¹ eleganti e piÃ¹ colti di Atene, di tanto in tanto ritornasse alla sua bottega di scultore e scolpisse, piÃ¹ o meno bene, delle statue che poi vendeva. Comunque Ã¨ certo che egli non si compiaceva che di queste conversazioni, in cui, sotto l'ipocrita pretesa di non saper niente, attacca e mette nel sacco tutti i migliori parlatori, tutti i maggiori filosofi di Atene, originari o stranieri, dell'Asia Minore o delle isole. Chi avrebbe rifiutato di conversare con lui? Egli Ã¨ cosÃ¬ onesto e cosÃ¬ realmente curioso di imparare! Era un uomo che si lasciava contraddire se non aveva detta la veritÃ , ma che contraddiceva gli altri, quando affermavano il falso; poichÃ© egli stimava che non avrebbe potuto capitare agli uomini una peggior sventura che di avere una falsa opinione sul giusto o sull'ingiusto. Egli era un uomo che nulla sapeva, ma la cui intelligenza conquistatrice era illimitata; il cui temperamento era imperturbabile; la cui terribile logica si divertiva a suo agio; abbastanza noncurante ed ignorante per disarmare i piÃ¹ circospetti, alterandola, con il piÃ¹ grazioso dei modi, in un dedalo di dubbi, gettandoli nella confusione piÃ¹ completa. Dalla quale lui solo conosceva infallibilmente il modo di uscirne, ma apposta, si guardava bene dal rivelarlo altrui. Impossibile sfuggirgli; stringe l'interlocutore con il gioco serrato dei suoi dilemmi e fa girare a vuoto gli Ippia e i Gorgia, con tutta la loro fama, come un bambino i suoi birilli. Quale tirannico realista! Menone ha parlato mille volte della virtÃ¹ con mille interlocutori, a quel che pare, benissimo; ma in quel momento non riesce a dire precisamente che cosa sia, tanto quella torpedine di Socrate l'ha imbambolato.
Questo umorista testardo, che divertiva i giovani patrizi con i suoi scherzi, la sua bonomia e le sue bizzarrie, mentre s'allarga e si approfondisce la fama delle sue arguzie e delle sue parole, viene a trovarsi, con il passar del tempo, in possesso d'una probitÃ  invincibile tanto quanto la sua logica, ma con la fama di un insensato, o per lo meno, di un entusiasta della sua religione. AllorchÃ© viene citato in giudizio come colpevole di professare delle opinioni sovvertitrici della coscienza popolare, egli afferma l'immortalitÃ  dell'anima, e la ricompensa e la punizione dopo la morte: e, rifiutandosi di ritrattarsi, viene, dal governo del popolo, condannato a morire ed inviato in carcere. Socrate vi entrÃ² e, di colpo, quel luogo perdette il suo carattere ignobile fino a quando egli vi stette. Critone corruppe il carceriere, ma Socrate non volle uscir di carcere per tradimento: Â« Qualunque inconveniente possa accadere in seguito, nulla deve essere preferito alla giustizia. Queste cose risuonano in me come dei pifferi o dei tamburi, il cui fragore m'impedisce di ascoltare quello che voi mi diteÂ». La storia di questa prigionia, i dialoghi che vi furon tenuti, mentre essa durÃ², e la scodella di cicuta, sono tra gli eventi immortali nella storia del mondo.
La rara coincidenza di veder riuniti in una sola persona, il buffone ed il martire, il sottile cicalone della strada e del mercato ed il santo piÃ¹ rassegnato e dolce che fino allora si conoscesse, aveva fortemente colpito lo spirito di Platone, che a questi contrasti aveva lo spirito pronto; e la figura di Socrate, per una specie di necessitÃ , risaltÃ² in primo piano, come quella del migliore dispensatore di tesori intellettuali con il quale fosse possibile parlare. Fu davvero una grande fortuna che questo Esopo popolare e questo sapiente togato s'incontrassero, onde immortalarsi uno nell'altro, attraverso le mutue facoltÃ . La strana sintesi ch'era nel carattere di Socrate coronÃ² la sintesi nello spirito di Platone. Inoltre, con tale mezzo, potÃ©, direttamente e senz'ombra d'invidia, approfittare dello spirito e dell'importanza di Socrate, al quale senza dubbio molto doveva e di cui si avvantaggiÃ² la perfezione artistica di Platone.
Resta a dire sul difetto di Platone in quanto a Â« potenzaÂ»; ma quest'ultima non Ã¨ che il risultato della Â« qualitÃ Â». Egli Ã¨ fine, intellettuale e, di conseguenza, nell'espressione - letterato. S'innalzi ai cieli, sprofondi negli abissi, esponga le leggi dello Stato, la passione del cuore, i rimorsi del delitto, la speranza dell'anima che si allontana, Ã¨ letterato e mai altra cosa. Gli Ã¨ quasi la sola cosa che occorra sottrarre ai meriti intrinseci di Platone, che i suoi scritti (ciÃ² che si riferisce, senza dubbio, al predominare in essi, dell'intellettualismo) non abbiano la fondamentale vitalitÃ  e di conseguenza l'autoritÃ  che promanano dai possenti gridi dei profeti e dai sermoni degli Arabi ~ -degli Ebrei illetterati. Esiste una frattura e, per la coesione, Ã¨ necessario il contatto.
Non so fino a qual punto si possa rispondere a tale critica, se non che noi siamo pervenuti ad un fatto che Ã¨ nella natura delle cose. Una quercia non Ã¨ un aranceto. Le qualitÃ  dello zucchero restano allo zucchero, quelle del sale al sale. In secondo luogo non esistono sistemi. Sbagliano i suoi piÃ¹ affezionati difensori e discepoli. Egli ha tentato una teoria dell'universo e la sua teoria non Ã¨ in sÃ© nÃ© evidente, nÃ© completa. Uno pensa che voglia dire una cosa, un altro un'altra; in un luogo ha detto una cosa che disdice in un altro luogo. Lo accusano di aver dimenticato di operare la traslazione dalle idee alla materia. Ecco il mondo, sano come una nocciola, perfetto, senza che vi resti attaccato il minimo frammento del caos, nÃ© costure, nÃ© punti, nessuna traccia di premura, di rattoppo o d'impedimento; ma la teoria del mondo Ã¨ una cosa fatta di brani e di frammenti.
L'onda piÃ¹ lunga si smarrisce presto nel mare. Platone vorrebbe bene avere per sÃ© un Platonismo, un'espressione nota e precisa per il mondo e che dovrebbe effettivamente essere esatta. Allora si scorgerebbe il mondo attraverso lo spirito di Platone, nientemeno. Ogni atomo assumerebbe il colore platonico; ogni atomo, ogni qualitÃ  o relazione a voi note giÃ  prima, sarebbe incontrata da voi, ordinata, diventata arte e non piÃ¹ natura. E voi sapreste, Ã¨ vero, che Alessandro ha invaso con degli uomini e dei cavalli, qualche paese della terra, ma che paesi e cose, di cui sono fatti i paesi, gli elementi e la terra stessa, tutto questo infine sarebbe passato attraverso quest'uomo come il pane nel suo corpo - che non Ã¨ piÃ¹ pane, ma corpo -; cosÃ¬ questo frammento di mammouth sarebbe diventato Platone. Egli puÃ² vantare dei diritti d'autore su tutto il mondo. Questa Ã¨ l'ambizione dell'individualismo. Ma il boccone Ã¨ troppo grosso. Il Boa constrictor avrebbe una pazza voglia di divorarselo, ma deve dichiararsi vinto. Manda giÃ¹ il boccone di traverso e cade soffocato. Il mondo morsicato afferra la vittima con i proprii denti. Questa morirÃ  e la natura, indomabile, continuerÃ  a vivere. CosÃ¬ accade a tutti; cosÃ¬ deve accadere a Platone. Di fronte all'Eterna Natura, Platone non Ã¨ che una esercitazione filosofica. Sostiene il pro e il contro. Il Tedesco piÃ¹ sottile, l'allievo piÃ¹ fervido non saprebbero mai dire quello che Ã¨ stato il Platonismo; in veritÃ , si possono citare nei due casi dei testi ammirevoli di ogni questione che ha trattata.
Siamo costretti a dire queste cose, allorchÃ© consideriamo lo sforzo di Platone o di qualunque altro filosofo che abbia voluto disporre della natura, che non Ã¨ disposta invece a lasciarsi dominare. Nessuna potenza dell'umano genio Ã¨ riuscita minimamente a spiegare l'esistenza. L'enigma permane. Ma Ã¨ ingiusto credere che Platone abbia avuta quest' ambizione. Non crediamo di poter trattare con impertinenza il suo nome venerando. Gli uomini, in proporzione della loro intelligenza, hanno ammesse le sue rivendicazioni trascendentali. Il mezzo di rendersene padroni Ã¨ di paragonarli non alla natura, ma agli altri uomini. Quanti secoli sono passati! Ed Egli rimane irraggiungibile. Una struttura dominante d'umano spirito, come il Karnac o le cattedrali gotiche, o le ruine etrusche. Ã necessario possedere interamente la facoltÃ  dello spirito umano nella sua ampiezza per conoscerla. Credo che la vediamo con maggiore veritÃ  quanto piÃ¹ la rispettiamo.
Il senso di Platone si approfondisce, i suoi meriti si moltiplicano con lo studio. Quando noi diciamo: Ecco una bella collezione di favole, o quando elogiamo lo stile o il buon senso o l'aritmetica, ci esprimiamo come tanti fanciulli e, in buona parte, suppongo che la nostra impazienza critica della dialettica, non valga molto di piÃ¹. La critica Ã¨ come la nostra frenesia, di divorare i chilometri quando abbiamo fretta; ma Ã¨ certo ancor meglio che un chilometro misuri realmente i suoi mille metri. Il vasto mondo ideale di Platone ha proporzionate le luci e le ombre secondo il genio della nostra esistenza.

----------


## ATMAN

Ralph Waldo Emerson





Credere nel proprio pensiero, credere che ciÃ² che Ã¨ vero per voi, personalmente per voi, sia anche vero per tutti gli uomini, ecco, Ã¨ questo il genio. Date voce alla convinzione latente in voi, ed essa prenderÃ  significato universale; giacchÃ© ciÃ² che Ã¨ interno diventerÃ  esterno, a tempo debito, e il primo nostro pensiero ci sarÃ  restituito dalle trombe del Giudizio Finale.
Fiducia in se stessi




La fede dovrebbe unirsi con la luce dell'alba e del tramonto, con la nuvola che vola sulle ali del vento, con l'uccello che canta, e il profumo dei fiori.
Discorso alla FacoltÃ  di Teologia 



Ognuno dovrebbe imparare a scoprire e a tener d'occhio quel barlume di luce che gli guizza dentro la mente piÃ¹ che lo scintillio del firmamento dei bardi e dei sapienti. E invece ognuno dismette, senza dargli importanza, il suo pensiero, proprio perchÃ© Ã¨ il suo. E intanto, in ogni opera di genio riconosciamo i nostri propri pensieri rigettati; ritornano a noi ammantati di una maestÃ  che altri hanno saputo dar loro.
Fiducia in se stessi



Ã facile, nel mondo, vivere secondo l'opinione del mondo; Ã¨ facile, in solitudine, vivere secondo noi stessi; ma l'uomo grande Ã¨ colui che in mezzo alla folla conserva con perfetta serenitÃ  l'indipendenza della solitudine.
Fiducia in se stessi



(...) PerciÃ², meno governo avremo, e meglio sarÃ  per tutti; minore Ã¨ il numero delle leggi, e minore il potere delegato agli altri. L'antidoto a quest'abuso di governo formale Ã¨ dato dall'influsso che puÃ² essere esercitato dal carattere personale, dalla crescita, in noi, dell'Individuo; dal far ricomparire il vero protagonista al posto del sostituto; dalla presenza, infine, dell'uomo saggio, del quale ogni governo in carica - e ciÃ² va fermamente ribadito - Ã¨ solo una misera imitazione. CiÃ² che tutte le cose tendono a portare in luce, ciÃ² che la libertÃ , la cultura, i rapporti sociali, le rivoluzioni mirano a formare e a delineare, Ã¨ il carattere: Ã¨ questo il fine della Natura: di arrivare a incoronare infine questo suo re. Lo Stato esiste per formar l'uomo saggio: e con l'entrata in scena dell'uomo saggio, lo Stato cessa di esistere. Il carattere rende lo Stato non piÃ¹ necessario. Il saggio Ã¨ egli stesso lo Stato. 
Politica



Un talento volgare si delizia nel meravigliare e nell'accecare lo spettatore. Mentre il vero genio si studia di difenderci dalla sua influenza. Il vero genio non vuole impoverire, ma liberare; non togliere, ma aggiungere nuove possibilitÃ  spirituali. Se un saggio apparisse d'improvviso nel nostro villaggio, creerebbe, in chi lo avvicina, una nuova coscienza di ricchezza, svelando agli spiriti inosservati ed impreveduti vantaggi; stabilirebbe un ordine d'immutabile uguaglianza morale, ci calmerebbe con l'assicurarci che non possiamo essere ingannati; perchÃ© ciascuno di noi scorgerebbe chiarissimi i freni e le garanzie che offre la singola condizione. I ricchi vedrebbero dove sono veramente poveri e disprezzabili, i poveri scoprirebbero le vie di salvezza e le nascoste risorse della loro condizione.
Gli uomini rappresentativi - A che cosa servono i grandi uomini



Per il tuo non-conformismo il mondo ti colpirÃ  e non ti avrÃ  in nessuna considerazione. E perciÃ² un uomo ha da sapere che conto deve fare di una faccia acida. Per la strada o nel salotto di un amico la gente lo guarda di sbieco. Se una tale ostilitÃ  avesse la sua origine in quello stesso disdegno e in quella ostinatezza che egli prova, potrebbe benissimo tornarsene a casa con malinconica dignitÃ ; ma le facce acide o benevole della moltitudine non hanno mai causa profonda, sono indossate o dismesse come soffia il vento o come ordina un giornale.
Fiducia in se stessi



GesÃ¹ Cristo appartenne alla vera razza dei profeti. Egli ha visto con gli occhi aperti il mistero dell'anima. Attirato dalla sua severa armonia, rapito dalla sua bellezza, visse in essa, in essa fu. Egli solo in tutta la storia ha stimato la nobiltÃ  dell'uomo. 
Discorso alla FacoltÃ  di Teologia 



Insisti su te stesso; mai imitare. Tu puoi presentare in ogni momento il tuo talento con la forza accumulata coltivandoti per tutta la vita; ma il talento che hai adottato da un altro lo possiedi solo in maniera estemporanea. CiÃ² che ognuno puÃ² fare nel modo migliore, nessuno se non il suo Fattore puÃ² insegnarglielo.
Fiducia in se stessi



Una piÃ¹ segreta, dolce e irresistibile bellezza appare all'uomo quando il suo cuore e la mente si aprono al sentimento della virtÃ¹. Allora subito viene messo a conoscenza di ciÃ² che sta sopra di lui. Impara che il suo essere Ã¨ senza limiti; impara di essere nato per il bene e per la perfezione, pur giacendo ora in basso nel male e nella debolezza. 
Discorso alla FacoltÃ  di Teologia



Non m'aspetto che diventi buon lettore di storia chi pensasse che ciÃ² che fu compiuto in un'epoca remota da uomini i cui nomi sono poi risuonati famosi abbia un piÃ¹ profondo significato di quello che egli stesso sta operando quest'oggi, in questo momento.
Storia



Una stupida coerenza Ã¨ l'ossessione di piccole menti, adorata da piccoli uomini politici e filosofi e teologi. Con la coerenza una grande anima non ha, semplicemente, nulla a che fare. Tanto varrebbe che si occupasse della sua ombra sul muro. Dite quello che pensate ora con parole dure, e dite domani quello che il domani penserÃ  con parole altrettanto dure, per quanto ciÃ² possa essere in contraddizione con qualunque cosa abbiate detto oggi.
Fiducia in se stessi



L'amante della natura Ã¨ colui i cui sensi interni ed esterni sono ancora in pieno accordo tra di loro; chi ha saputo conservare lo spirito dell'infanzia perfino nell'etÃ  adulta. Il suo rapporto con il cielo e con la terra diventa parte del suo cibo quotidiano.
Natura (1836) 



Ã stato detto che Â«le anime comuni pagano con quel che fanno, e le anime piÃ¹ nobili con quel che sonoÂ». E perchÃ©? PerchÃ© una natura profonda ridesta in noi, con le azioni e le parole, e anzi solo con le sue maniere e le sue apparenze, lo stesso potere e la stessa bellezza che vengono in noi suscitate da un'intera galleria di statue e di quadri. 
Storia



Se uno vive con Dio, la sua voce si farÃ  dolce come il mormorio del ruscello e il brusio del grano.
Fiducia in se stessi



Ogni uomo non Ã¨ tanto uno che operi nel mondo, ma Ã¨ piuttosto un suggerimento di ciÃ² che vorrebbe essere. Gli uomini camminano come profezie di un'etÃ  a venire.
Cerchi 



E' un grande uomo chi unisce alla migliore capacitÃ  speculativa una tale proporzione e un tale equilibrio nelle sue facoltÃ , che gli uomini vedono in lui riflessi i propri sogni e le proprie intuizioni utilizzabili ed accettabili per quello che sono. DÃ  garanzia un grande senso comune che lo caratterizza come il rappresentante del mondo.
Gli uomini rappresentativi - Platone, o il filosofo



Colui che pensa di piÃ¹, dirÃ  il minimo di quell'ineffabile essenza che chiamiamo Spirito. Possiamo intravvedere Dio nei fenomeni grezzi e in qualche modo distanti della materia; ma quando tentiamo di descriverlo e di definirlo, sia il linguaggio che il pensiero ci abbandonano, e restiamo impotenti, come stolti e selvaggi. Quell'essenza rifiuta di essere tradotta in proposizioni.
Natura (1836)



Trattando dello Stato, dovremmo sempre tener presente che le sue Istituzioni non sono originarie, benchÃ© esistessero giÃ  prima, certo, che noi nascessimo; che esse non sono superiori ai cittadini; che ogni legge e costume fu l'espediente escogitato da qualcuno per affrontare un qualche particolare caso; che esse sono tutte imitabili, tutte alterabili, e che siamo noi che possiamo farle piÃ¹ o meno buone; e renderle migliori.
Politica



Per quanto buono sia il discorrere, il silenzio Ã¨ migliore, e lo mortifica. La lunghezza del discorso Ã¨ un'indicazione della distanza di pensiero che vi Ã¨ tra chi parla e chi ascolta. Se essi s'intendessero perfettamente in tutto, le parole non sarebbero anzi affatto necessarie. Se fossero una unitÃ  in tutto, le parole non sarebbero neppure tollerate.
Cerchi 



Da dentro o da dietro una luce brilla attraverso noi sulle cose e ci rende consapevoli che non siamo niente, che la luce Ã¨ invece tutto.
Fiducia in se stessi



DÃ¬ la veritÃ , e tutte le cose animate o inanimate ti saranno garanti, e le stesse radici dell'erba sotto la terra sembreranno agitarsi e muoversi per testimoniare a tuo vantaggio. 
Discorso alla FacoltÃ  di Teologia 



In luoghi non ufficiali, tra sordidi oggetti, un atto di virtÃ¹ o di eroismo sembra improvvisamente attirare a sÃ© il cielo come suo tempio, il sole come sua candela. La Natura tende le sue mani ad abbracciare l'uomo, solo che i pensieri di questi siano di pari grandezza. Volentieri essa segue i suoi passi con la rosa e con la viola, e piega il suo profilo splendido e grazioso ad ornare il figlio amato. Se solo i pensieri di questi sono di eguale portata, la cornice si adatterÃ  al quadro.
Natura (1836)



Il vero predicatore puÃ² essere sempre riconosciuto dal fatto che manifesta la sua vita alla gente, la vita passata attraverso il fuoco del pensiero. 
Discorso alla FacoltÃ  di Teologia 



La natura sembra esistere soltanto per coloro che eccellono. Il mondo Ã¨ sostenuto dalla personalitÃ  degli uomini migliori; essi rendono la terra sana. Coloro che vissero con essi hanno trovata la vita gioconda e piena. PerchÃ© la vita Ã¨ soltanto dolce e tollerabile quando noi abbiamo fede in tali esistenze; e, effettivamente, o idealmente, noi ci studiamo di vivere con degli esseri superiori. Non sono forse denominati con i nomi loro i nostri figli e i luoghi che abitiamo? Il loro nome Ã¨ trasformato nei simboli della lingua, l'opere, le immagini loro ornano i muri delle nostre case, ogni circostanza della giornata Ã¨ utile per ricordarci un aneddoto che li concerne.
Gli uomini rappresentativi - A che cosa servono i grandi uomini



La vecchiaia non dovrebbe mai insinuarsi nella mente umana. In natura ogni momento Ã¨ nuovo, il passato Ã¨ continuamente inghiottito e dimenticato; solo ciÃ² che sta per arrivare Ã¨ sacro. Niente Ã¨ sicuro se non la vita, la transizione, lo spirito energicizzante.
Cerchi 



La natura universale, troppo forte per la fragile natura del bardo, gli sta sul collo e scrive con la sua mano; e mentre sembra che il poeta porti avanti soltanto un suo semplice capriccio e un suo strampalato argomento, l'e-sito conclusivo Ã¨ invece un'esatta allegoria. Per questo, Platone disse che Â«i poeti esprimono cose grandi e degne che essi stessi non intendonoÂ». 
Storia



Il segno invariabile della saggezza consiste nel vedere il miracolo in ciÃ² che Ã¨ comune. Che cos'Ã¨ un giorno? Che cos'Ã¨ un anno? Che cos'Ã¨ un'estate? Che cos'Ã¨ una donna? Che cos'Ã¨ un bambino? Che cos'Ã¨ il sonno? Alla nostra cecitÃ , queste cose sembrano prive di valore. Noi raccontiamo favole per nascondere la povertÃ  del fatto e conformarlo, come noi diciamo, alla piÃ¹ alta legge della mente. Ma quando il fatto Ã¨ visto alla luce di un'idea, la favola sfarzosa scolorisce e avvizzisce. Contempliamo la vera, piÃ¹ alta legge. Per il saggio perciÃ² un fatto Ã¨ vera poesia, e la piÃ¹ bella delle favole.
Natura (1836) 



La societÃ  Ã¨ come un'onda. L'onda si muove in avanti, ma resta immobile la massa d'acqua di cui essa Ã¨ composta. La stessa particella non s'innalza dal fondo fino alla cima. La sua unitÃ  Ã¨ solo fenomenica. Molte persone che compongono oggi una popolazione saranno morte nel prossimo anno, e la loro esperienza morirÃ  con esse.
Fiducia in se stessi



DacchÃ© "i governi hanno origine nella identitÃ  morale degli uomini", il riconoscimento di una comune natura umana con interessi comuni deve indurre gli uomini razionali a una comune fratellanza politica; e finchÃ© essi non diverranno abbastanza saggi per cooperare volontariamente al comune benessere, non Ã¨ possibile alcun governo buono.
Politica



Plaudo all'uomo che si trova sempre all'altezza del suo cÃ²mpito, a un ufficiale che Ã¨ all'altezza del suo grado; ai capitani, ai ministri, ai senatori. Amo un dominatore che sta saldo, piantato sulle sue ferree gambe, dal corpo armonicamente sviluppato, eloquente, ricco di qualitÃ , dotato del potere di trascinare tutti gli uomini con il suo fascino, per crearne dei tributari e dei sostegni della sua potenza. Spada e bastone, o mezzi della stessa natura del bastone e della spada, fanno procedere il mondo. Ma reputo il dominatore tanto piÃ¹ grande quanto piÃ¹ puÃ² abolire se stesso e tutti gli eroi con lui, lasciando che penetri in noi quell'elemento di ragione che non ha riguardo per alcuno; quell'irresistibile e sottilizzante forza ascensionale distruggitrice d'ogni individualismo; quella potenza cosÃ¬ grande ch'ogni potere annulla. Allora ecco un monarca che largisce al suo popolo una costituzione; un pontefice che predica l'eguaglianza delle anime e solleva i suoi servi da ogni barbaro omaggio; ecco un imperatore che puÃ² creare la potenza del suo impero. 
Gli uomini rappresentativi - A che cosa servono i grandi uomini



AhimÃ¨! nessun uomo va da solo. Tutti gli uomini vanno a gruppi da questo o quel santo o poeta, evitando il Dio che vede nel segreto. Essi non possono vedere nel segreto, amano essere ciechi in pubblico. Pensano che la societÃ  sia piÃ¹ saggia della loro anima, e non sanno che un'anima, la loro, Ã¨ piÃ¹ saggia del mondo intero.

----------


## wittstar

Po sjell ketu me poshte nje permbledhje nga ky shkrim i Emersonit duke ftuar cdo njeri qe do te donte te zhvillonte nje qendrim me te sinqerte ndaj fese,pavaresisht nga feja qe praktikon,te lexoje keto rreshta,dhe ne se keni kohe shkrimin e plote ne website-in perkates.

The Preacher

...In consequence of this revolution of opinion, it appears, for the time, as the misfortune of this period that the cultivated mind has not the happiness and dignity of the religious sentiment. Â. the Deity becomes more objective,until finally flat idolatry prevails.
To see men pursuing in faith their varied action, warm-hearted, providing for their children, loving their friends, performing their promises, ÂThe words, great, venerable, have lost their meaning. The object of adoration remains forever unhurt and identicalÂ the glory of the One breaks in everywhereÂIn matters of religion, men eagerly fasten their eyes on the differences between their creed and yours, whilst the charm of the study is in finding the agreements and identities in all the religious of men. What is essential to the theologian is, that whilst he is select in his opinions, severe in his search for truth, he shall be broad in his sympathies,- not to allow himself to be excluded from any church. ÂAn era in human history is the life of JesusÂ. Mankind  cannot spare the benefit of so pure a servant of truth and love.Of course a hero so attractive to the hearts of millions drew the hypocrite and the ambitious into his train, and they used his name to falsify his history and undo his work. I fear that what is called religion, but is perhaps pew-holding, not obeys but conceals the moral sentimentAnything but unbelief, anything but losing hold of the moral intuitions, as betrayed in the clinging to a form of devotion or a theological dogma ; as if it was the liturgy, or the chapel, that was sacred, and not justice and humility and the loving heart and serving hand.Â It is the old story again : once we had wooden chalices and golden priests, now we have golden chalices and wooden priests.Â The Church is open to great and small in all nations;, , to open bravely the upper eyes to the deep mystery of  cause and effect, to know that though ministers of justice and power fail, Justice and Power fail never.

The complete text please find here:
http://www.rwe.org/?option=com_conte...d=59&Itemid=42

----------

